# RETRO-MENTALS GUIDE TO BECOMING AN OLDTIME CIRCUS STRONGMAN



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

About 2 months back I was going to start this but I didnt bother, I didnt bother as I was just getting back into training after 8 months off with buldging disc's and sciatica

I now feel 2 months on I am ready to start working out with a more structured routine. I am for the first time ever going to give German Volume Training a go. This suits my needs at the moment to not lift to heavy setting my injury back but also to try something that is classed as a very intense hard workout. hopefully make up for so time lost.

My goals are to get to 14-16 stone. i am not going to compete ever as i am not the sort of person that would get on a stage. I am also not going to compete in strongman / powerlfiting type events due to not being strong or powerful !!!! but to get to a decent weight with some good mass on me and to end this journal with a black and white photo of me in leopard print unitard complete with my big moustasche grown back doing and old school circus strongman pose as I know its what you guys would want !!!

I am currently *11.9 stone 6 foot* ( that bit wont change ) not sure of the body fat percentage and pushing 34 years old

I will be doing this in my home gym as I am too tight and poor to go to a proper gym. I will be doing this natural due to being to tight, poor and not knowing anyone to score from. I feel i have a bit to achieve natural anyway as I have done before.

I will try to keep a good record of my workout + progress and i will probably not add the weight as it is not worth adding until I start making progress. I have to adapt the routine slightly to suit me as there will be not squats, bent rows or deadlift just yet.

My diet is clean but not the sort of marco diet that is worked out to the last detail. I dont mind having a bit of fat. Abs are for guys that are good looking and dedicated in my opinion. I am far to ugly to be a bodybuilder with perfect definition

I am looking for all members that read this to pitch in the opinions as working out at home and never and I mean NEVER stepping in a gym I am hoping you guys and gals are going to be the sights, sounds and advice I am missing out on. I will add diet, pics etc etc in another post because most of you are probably falling alseep reading this !!!!!

I will try to add a pointless fact each week or when I can be bothered just because I watch eggheads everyday !!!!

*Pointless fact : A family of crows is called a murder !!!*


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Nice one buddy, best of luck with Ze Germans. I often repair/restore old gym equipment, let me know if you are looking for something (squat stands, chin up bar etc...) and I'll give you a shout if it turns up.... or make it for you 

P.S I do like a good bird based fact!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Lol I'm subbed purely for the auld time strongman pic


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

well done mr mental looking forward to reading this 

pointless fact ...... london is the smallest city in england .


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Pointless fact the biggest desert in the world is the Antarctica


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

The very first bomb dropped by the Allies on Berlin World War II

killed the only elephant in the Berlin Zoo.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Nice facts there guys. I am sure they will come in handy when watching eggheads !!!!!

Current diet ( i am not a macro man !!!!)

*Breakfast 8ish* : Oats, scoop of whey, sultanas, egg white and milk

*]Snack 10ish* : handful of mixed nuts

*Lunch 12ish* : omelette or tuna pasta or left over from nights before dinner !!!!

*Snack 3ish *: nuts or banana or spoon of peanut butter

*Shake 5ish* : This is a post workout shake with whey, water, drop of milk, bit of juice

*Dinner 6ish* : This will be Pasta, turkey chilli, jacket & chicken, beef or sausage casserole, egg fried rice and chicken noodles, scampi and wedges, roast dinner, chicken wraps. all meals home made with no jar sauces and wholemeal rice / pasta

*Supper *: oats, whey, sultanas and milk

I know this is not the best diet but it works for me. Will up the amounts I eat slowly as I go on and maybe add some rice bran oil to the oats. Am planning on making a few protein bars for snacks as well and chucking a banana in with the oats. this should bring my cals up

Taking multivits, cod liver oil, desicated liver and gonna chuck 10 grams of creatine in the mix.

Am feeling smaller and weaker than i have in 3 years but this is due to only being able to diet for a long time with the hope of starting over again from scratch


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

subbed  , pointless fact : An ant can fall off a skyscraper without dying


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Subbed, be interesting to see how you get on with GVT

Pointless fact: All polar bears are left handed


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Good man mental, great to see the Journal up and running...will be subbed and when get home from work will have abetter look at your diet etc

Pointless fact: I thought the keyboard singer from Hansom (of m-bop fame) was sexy until i found out it really was a guy


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

This is gona be awesome I just know it. Subbed and awaiting the end photos!


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> *Pointless fact : A family of crows is called a murder !!!*


Actually... not a family, but any group or concentration of crows, be they related or not. Like a gaggle of geese or a shrewdness of apes.

Ahem, sorry for that little Stephen Fry-moment. Looking forward to that final picture!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Or a parliament of magpies! About elfin right!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

JS72 said:


> Subbed, be interesting to see how you get on with GVT
> 
> Pointless fact: All polar bears are left handed


actually thats not correct as polar bears dont have hands


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

uhan said:


> actually thats not correct as polar bears dont have hands


Smart ****!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

JS72 said:


> Smart ****!!


you could say they are south paws though :lol:


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

uhan said:


> you could say they are south paws though :lol:


Very witty, I will let you off your pasrt indiscretion!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Bames, thank you for correcting me as to the collective term of crows being a group rather than a family

JS72 magpies are a tittering and owls are a parliment !!!!

Bars a mate of mine grabbed a magazine when we were younger and said look at those fit birds to a picture of "europe" singing final countdown !!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

JS72 said:


> Very witty, I will let you off your pasrt indiscretion!!


thank you so much i mean that


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> JS72 magpies are a tittering and owls are a parliment !!!!


I still think it sounds better for magpies


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

JS72 said:


> I still think it sounds better for magpies


It may sound better but when i am trying to get more points than the missus on eggheads i need straight facts !!!!!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

this Journal must have the best opening page to any ive read before


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

How about a cluster **** of politicians?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

barsnack said:


> this Journal must have the best opening page to any ive read before


Cheers Bars

Have to make an effort to entertain the people that cannot be bothered to do there work !!!! i feel it will become an outlet for people to just write whatever they want !!!!

Heres the sort of thing i am going to aim for


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i think you could look like the mighty atom no problem .


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

uhan said:


> i think you could look like the mighty atom no problem .


hahahahaahahahhahahahah

not sure how to take that comment !!!!!. I am going mighty atom first then sandow then arthur saxon !!!!!!!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

not sure if this has been covered, but did you actually work in a circus before


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> hahahahaahahahhahahahah
> 
> not sure how to take that comment !!!!!. I am going mighty atom first then sandow then arthur saxon !!!!!!!


good luck :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

barsnack said:


> not sure if this has been covered, but did you actually work in a circus before


hes got the face for it


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

uhan said:


> hes got the face for it


The bearded lady? :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

JS72 said:


> The bearded lady? :lol:


you met his wife aswell ?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Life is a circus and i am a clown !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

First part of the training done, 5 egg omelette !!!!

This is easier than I thought


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> First part of the training done, 5 egg omelette !!!!
> 
> This is easier than I thought


Now come on did you do it right?

What was your rep speed like? Did you concentrate on the negative? A warm up set with just 1 egg or did you jump straight into the heavy 5?


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

barsnack said:


> Good man mental, great to see the Journal up and running...will be subbed and when get home from work will have abetter look at your diet etc
> 
> Pointless fact: I thought the keyboard singer from Hansom (of m-bop fame) was sexy until i found out it really was a guy


Now you find him even sexier?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> Now you find him even sexier?


barsnacks last name is hanson


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Just remember dude....


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

i wish i hadda kept that information to myself..............anyhows retro, what made you decide on a journal, you'll find it will give you that focus to train/diet etc as were kinda like internet spotters, if you dont update yur journal we'll scream at you


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Good luck mate, no turning back now oh and get some aas to help


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

barsnack said:


> i wish i hadda kept that information to myself..............anyhows retro, what made you decide on a journal, you'll find it will give you that focus to train/diet etc as were kinda like internet spotters, if you dont update yur journal we'll scream at you


I might follow in his path and do a bulking journal :')


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

barsnack said:


> i wish i hadda kept that information to myself..............anyhows retro, what made you decide on a journal, you'll find it will give you that focus to train/diet etc as were kinda like internet spotters, if you dont update yur journal we'll scream at you


he was thrown out of the `im straight thread`


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Fullhouse said:


> Good luck mate, *no turning back now *oh and get some aas to help


try telling that to uhan


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

barsnack said:


> try telling that to uhan


Lol does he look natty on his avi? I think not


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Fullhouse said:


> Lol does he look natty on his avi? I think not


i am natty bro all i have ever taken is that creatine stuff


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

uhan said:


> i am natty bro all i have ever taken is that creatine stuff


A natural born liar?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

uhan said:


> i am natty bro all i have ever taken is that creatine stuff


Not natty then, that sh1t is more anabolic than tren


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Bars I decided on a journal as training at home and on a comeback from an injury i need all the advice, help, critisism I can get really. have managed to build up a bit before but i am sure i could do better with knowledge and i have gained alot from here already

Fullhouse i see where your coming from and it is tempting but i am tight as hell, dont have a source and feel I could get a good base first. sorta re learning how to walk before i start to ran again !!!!

englishboy i am gonna get that on my phone and listen to it on loop whilst training !!!! that will be after i play dorian yates blood and guts audio in the home gym to make it sound like theres some serious weights and grunting going on !!!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

lol ok i`ll come clean my creatine has different ingredients than most right now it has test tren deca and dbol in it :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

retro-mental said:


> Bars I decided on a journal as training at home and on a comeback from an injury i need all the advice, help, critisism I can get really. have managed to build up a bit before but i am sure i could do better with knowledge and i have gained alot from here already
> 
> Fullhouse i see where your coming from and it is tempting but i am tight as hell, dont have a source and feel I could get a good base first. sorta re learning how to walk before i start to ran again !!!!
> 
> englishboy i am gonna get that on my phone and listen to it on loop whilst training !!!! that will be after i play dorian yates blood and guts audio in the home gym to make it sound like theres some serious weights and grunting going on !!!!!


PM JP for a source hes the dealer around here **

** this is a lie and for entertainment purposes only (and to wind jp up)


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

uhan said:


> lol ok i`ll come clean my creatine has different ingredients than most right now it has test tren deca and dbol in it :lol:


**** I just got the cheap myprotein stuff !!!!!!!


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

bout time you started a journal!

will be watching, good luck mate


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

retro-mental said:


> englishboy i am gonna get that on my phone and listen to it on loop whilst training !!!! that will be after i play dorian yates blood and guts audio in the home gym to make it sound like theres some serious weights and grunting going on !!!!!


When i found the video, i'd seen it 100's of times, and i still PMSL! I love it!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

fatmanstan! said:


> PM JP for a source hes the dealer around here **
> 
> ** this is a lie and for entertainment purposes only (and to wind jp up)


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Fresh back from my first workout with GVT and the last word i should be using is fresh !!!!

*Flat bench 10x10 30kg plus bar *

*
Seated military press 5x10-5x8 ( was finding it hard to get the extra 2 reps for the last 5 ) 20 kg plus bar*

*
decline tricep extentions 10x10* *10 kg pair of dumbbells *

Although I managed to knock out the 10x10 on most I was just testing the ground to see what to expect. Not shakey after workout but feel a bit sick ( maybe weather and weekend abuse ) but i also still feel out of breath. It felt long and boring and hard but for different reasons than i though. Maybe up the weight next time, was hoping to only get to 8x10 then push each week until i move up the weight.

All in all it took just over an hour. With 1 min break in between each set which felt to long at the start and far to short near the end

am looking to do a 3 day split with this but thought I would put in 2 days this week to test it


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

sounds good but dont think about changing anything until you have done this for 6 weeks log your progress (sticking points rest periods poundage) then make a calculated decision about what and where to make a change


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

uhan said:


> sounds good but dont think about changing anything until you have done this for 6 weeks log your progress (sticking points rest periods poundage) then make a calculated decision about what and where to make a change


No I am not gonna change the routine as such

looking to do

*monday*

flat bench

seated military press

decline tricep extentions

*wednesday*

Reverse push ups

shrugs

barbell curls

*Friday*

Hip squat

hamstring extentions

calf raises

With planks and vacuums on tues / thurs. Notice no deadlifts or back squats ? I bet your cringing at the thought of this !!!!! but i have my reasons and also no chin or pull ups due to there would be no point in trying to push out 100 of them as i wont be able to but reverse push up i can add weight as i get better or change the height of the bar to change the intesity.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> No I am not gonna change the routine as such
> 
> looking to do
> 
> ...


lol

i think it suits your situation re back problems so hitting it like this will help in the long run when you do add squats and deads


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

subbed to read ron


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

The home gym, Looks proper shabby but theres enough weight to make a difference, Roughly about 180-200 kg of plates and a pile of rusty 7.5 kg plates in the shed. incline / decline bench, ez bar, tricep bar dumbbells, fixed dumbbells 16 kg each, 2 standard spinlock bars, one standard width 7 foot bar, dip harness / head harness and a rack / cage


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Some pictures of me at mid july to log my progress and for the gayer members to look at !!!!!!!!

Edited me face although you all know and love it because i looked like a was taking a five day old constipated ****. need to get better pictures but the misses said she aint taking them !!!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Little update on yesterdays session, DOMS have kicked in a gooden today on the pecks and the triceps, Cant feel much on my shoulders although they feel bruised to touch. Prob the worst DOMS i have had in over a year which is good but leg day is gonna be a bitch and i think i am gonna end up walking like *the ultimate warrior* after *greshies* got hold of him.

Seems although i found the military press the hardest one out of the three i always find it hard to hit the shoulders, same as the lats. Possible other muscles taking over but with the press it should be mainly shoulder no matter how different / bad or what ever you try yeah ?

Not sure wether to hit the back tomorrow or leave it till friday. dont want to blow out on the first week but also dont want to make excuses or take the easy road. Cant wait until the muscles are more adapted to being hit with this many reps then i can hopefully make some progress on the weight


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

retro-mental said:


> Little update on yesterdays session, DOMS have kicked in a gooden today on the pecks and the triceps, Cant feel much on my shoulders although they feel bruised to touch. Prob the worst DOMS i have had in over a year which is good but leg day is gonna be a bitch and i think i am gonna end up walking like *the ultimate warrior* after *greshies* got hold of him.
> 
> Seems although i found the military press the hardest one out of the three i always find it hard to hit the shoulders, same as the lats. Possible other muscles taking over but with the press it should be mainly shoulder no matter how different / bad or what ever you try yeah ?
> 
> Not sure wether to hit the back tomorrow or leave it till friday. dont want to blow out on the first week but also dont want to make excuses or take the easy road. Cant wait until the muscles are more adapted to being hit with this many reps then i can hopefully make some progress on the weight


Thats one way to lure me into a post!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Film it !!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Film it !!!


Film what ? Workout or greshies day with T.U.W

Have you seen the pictures of my home gym ? . If i filmed it i would need some francis ford coppela style helicopter outside filming on a wide lense through the window


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Is that lot all in a box room?

Extreeeeem close-up


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Is that lot all in a box room?
> 
> Extreeeeem close-up


Yes the room fits a single bed just with some room to walk down one side !!!!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Are you using 3ft barbell?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Are you using 3ft barbell?


nah 5 foot i think and theres a 7 footer or 6.5 !!!!


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Good stuff, a natty no gym attending journal to becoming huge? If this works (which I hope it does) then it's an example to impatient skinny blokes who use gear before the plateau ;p

Good luck mate, subbed.

Pointless fact

It's impossible to lick your elbow


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Pointless fact part 2

50-70% of People who read my last pointless fact have recently tried to lick their elbow


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Nice one sk1nny

Yeah i will do it. It may take time but i am no rush as such, I do it for personal enjoyment rather than to look good in a t-shirt. my idea of looking good is not the same as most. I am too ugly for abs so i will leave that sort of training to the better looking more disciplined guys. Just want to add some good mass and put on a unitard !!!!!

Also i have a long neck and long arms and still no elbow fun going on for me !!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

pointless fact .... ron jeremy can insert his willy into his ass ....


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

uhan said:


> pointless fact .... ron jeremy can insert his willy into his ass ....


i knew that and dont class it as pointless !!!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> i knew that and dont class it as pointless !!!!!


ok so beat this ... pointless fact ... my next door neighbors have medieval style haircuts ....


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

uhan said:


> pointless fact .... ron jeremy can insert his willy into his ass ....


If we could all do this life would be much simpler


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

just an example of what i think looks good to me and when i say good i mean impressive. 90% of ukm will disagree and its not that i dont think bodybuilders look good. Personally anyone that adds some muscle to there physic will look alot better than the average guy from brad pitt to ben johnson to dorian yates all look great. I am looking more of a heavy set brawler / strongman look. Take terry hollands for example, shear power house to look at but not much of a beach body


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

han i will beat that with my hands down 8-10 of neighbours sit out on there front gardens in there dressing gowns all day long then get changed later in the day 8-9 pm and hour or so before they go to bed !!!!!

take a pic of him he sounds bad


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Sk1nny said:


> If we could all do this life would be much simpler


Sometimes on a hot day i think i could probably get my balls in my ass !!!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

this man is my almost ideal .


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

uhan said:


> this man is my almost ideal .


Yeah han i am with you there. sheer power house


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Lmao at the first page! Subbed!


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

uhan said:


> this man is my almost ideal .


Looks a bit camp if you ask me :whistling:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> just an example of what i think looks good to me and when i say good i mean impressive. 90% of ukm will disagree and its not that i dont think bodybuilders look good. Personally anyone that adds some muscle to there physic will look alot better than the average guy from brad pitt to ben johnson to dorian yates all look great. I am looking more of a heavy set brawler / strongman look. Take terry hollands for example, shear power house to look at but not much of a beach body


I met Tel on Saturday at Dartfords Strongest Man. He is fcuking massive...much bigger than he looks on the box....


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Bamse said:


> Actually... not a family, but any group or concentration of crows, be they related or not. Like a gaggle of geese or a shrewdness of apes.
> 
> Ahem, sorry for that little Stephen Fry-moment. Looking forward to that final picture!


Stephen Fry moment #2: Geese are a gaggle on the ground, but a skein in the air.

subb'd, as similar goals to mine, except the weight is going in the other direction for me, down rather than up.

Cheers

D


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Laughed all the way through this thread..!! Nice one...dont stop with the useless facts tho! 80% of facts are made up on the spot.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Sk1nny if you think kaz looks camp then julian clery must look like a god to you !!!!!

Tass i bet hes a beast. what other strongmen were there ?

Diggyv you are a proper geek and welcome aboard hahaha ( good definition in your fact )

cheers mixed, if i fail to progress on this post i will at least make people laugh on the way ( failier is not on my genes so thats not gonna happen )


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Sk1nny said:


> Pointless fact
> 
> It's impossible to lick your elbow


I've saw a woman lick her own elbow on QI last night so I call this a non fact!

T


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Tass i bet hes a beast. what other strongmen were there ?


WSM competitors Alex Curletto (Italy's strongest man) -winner

Paul Carter (local Gravesend) - 3rd

There were a load of up-and-coming strongmen from around the country, was a great event actually.

Will see Uhan there in no time I reckon

Terry organised and ran it...Man, I looked like a skinny midget next to him (and I'm a fat bastad)


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> WSM competitors Alex Curletto (Italy's strongest man) -winner
> 
> Paul Carter (local Gravesend) - 3rd
> 
> ...


the guy is huge nice aswell he does alot for the amateur ranks trying to get the sport back to how it should be .

paul carter is huge too all 30 stone of him lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I put some video footage on Sugden if anyone fancies watching it


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> I put some video footage on Sugden if anyone fancies watching it


good upload tass will watch when im back


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

JS72 said:


> I've saw a woman lick her own elbow on QI last night so I call this a non fact!
> 
> T


You read the post wrong. It said it's impossible to lick "your" elbow. Not it's impossible for some woman on qi to lick her elbow. Fact reinstated lol


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

*URANIUM IS THE HEAVIEST ELEMENT IN THE WORLD AND IT TAKES THE EXTREME HEAT OF A SUPERNOVA ( SUN EXPLODING ) TO FORGE THIS ELEMENT *


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Todays session was back and bi's

*Reverse push ups ( back on the floor and pulling up on a bar ) managed 5x10 then 9 8 8 7 9. Not really used to the movement !!!!*

*
Shrugs 10x10 Weight far to light so i need to increase this one *

*
Bi curls now i only had 13kg on the bar but after the reverse push ups the arms were fecked, managed 5x10 then 6 5 5 5 5 *

Was a good session but felt like the arms were taking over the back movement as i have trouble engaging the lats and the shoulders properly hence these are my worst muscles. shrugs felt like a waist of time but all in all it felt like an ok workout. nothing compaired to the chest and shoulders day


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Little update on yesterdays session, DOMS have kicked in a gooden today on the pecks and the triceps, Cant feel much on my shoulders although they feel bruised to touch. Prob the worst DOMS i have had in over a year which is good but leg day is gonna be a bitch and *i think i am gonna end up walking like **the ultimate warrior* after *greshies* got hold of him.






retro-mental said:


> Seems although i found the military press the hardest one out of the three i always find it hard to hit the shoulders, same as the lats. Possible other muscles taking over but with the press it should be mainly shoulder no matter how different / bad or what ever you try yeah ?
> 
> Not sure wether to hit the back tomorrow or leave it till friday. dont want to blow out on the first week but also dont want to make excuses or take the easy road. Cant wait until the muscles are more adapted to being hit with this many reps then i can hopefully make some progress on the weight


I've abandoned the Military Press for a while , absolutely hopeless and was getting twinges in my left shoulder which meant I failed more than I lifted... have turned to Six Ways using dumbbells ... equally crucifying after a while but doesn't seem to cause so much grief and provides a good range of movement ....


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Greshie said:


> View attachment 60805
> 
> 
> I've abandoned the Military Press for a while , absolutely hopeless and was getting twinges in my left shoulder which meant I failed more than I lifted... have turned to Six Ways using dumbbells ... equally crucifying after a while but doesn't seem to cause so much grief and provides a good range of movement ....


Have seen the likes pouring in and just been waiting for the reply !!!!

Yeah i see you mentioned 6 ways in your post. am only doing military due to getting as many compound movements in as i can due to no deads and squats. I will have to look into that for my next routine due to this being a 6-8 weeks only. I dont so much as have pain but more of secondary muscles taking over the movement. Will have to practice with just bar and really concentrate on the muscle involved


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

subbed ... but can't think of any pointless or obscure facts at the moment .... but give me time


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Have seen the likes pouring in and just been waiting for the reply !!!!
> 
> Yeah i see you mentioned 6 ways in your post. am only doing military due to getting as many compound movements in as i can due to no deads and squats. I will have to look into that for my next routine due to this being a 6-8 weeks only. I dont so much as have pain but more of secondary muscles taking over the movement. Will have to practice with just bar and really concentrate on the muscle involved


Yep compounds are good and should be the core .... shame you wont be doing squats and deads yet , as they are really core , but you must do what you feel is right for you !


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Its all just a waiting game. Trying to look at it that i am fine tuning the other parts before i take on the big boys !!!!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Useless Fact - The two longest one-syllable words in the English language are "screeched" and "strengths."


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update

No real DOMS today apart from my bi's but only a bit.

Not sure if i should try pull ups over reverse push up. i know i can do a few but i doubt i will be pulling off 10x10 by the end of the routine. Need to hit the back more than i am the bi's


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Id hit the pull ups, If you cant do many you could try jumping up to the bar and concentrate on the negative, or jump and hold.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

JS72 said:


> Id hit the pull ups, If you cant do many you could try jumping up to the bar and concentrate on the negative, or jump and hold.


Yeah i was doing that until i started this routine. I was hoping to do reverse pull up and add weight into it each week. i could prob manage about 5x6 or there abouts with the pull ups which is not much or at least not enough to see any substantial gains. I do find it hard to concentrate on the lats and bring them into play more, sorta hoping the DOMS are gonna hit tomorrow so i feel like its working the muscle

Shall see how i feel next week on back & bi day


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

pull ups are king of the lats my friend...wouldnt worry bout no doms on lats as i never get them yet know im hitting them hard...heres a useless fact

'this is a journal not the underside of a Penguin bar'


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Forgot my pointless fact:

Over 2500 left handed people a year are killed from using products made for right handed people!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

I would always do pull ups or chins and mix it with a bit of bent over rowing. Think i am gonna have to do pull ups and just holds for when i am blown out

When i first started doing bent over rows i got great DOMS in the lats. As for the penguin bar, i gotta fill this journal with something plus its interactive for the other members !!!!!

JS72 have had a mooch around your journal and its looking good. you will prob be able to pitch in a few good ideads as time goes on.

Just got sent a link by BLUTOS to a top top book with old time strongman trick. Some of which i am prepaired to give a go in the hope that i can possible perform one for you guys !!!!!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

thats good, best read and try different techniques to see whats work, but gve each one enough time to be affective


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> JS72 have had a mooch around your journal and its looking good. you will prob be able to pitch in a few good ideads as time goes on.


Cheers mate, Ill do my best.

For back I think the biggest problem is that we cannot see it so getting that 'mind muscle connection' is difficult

A couple of tips I picked up along the way are:

Squeeze shoulder blades at the top of the contraction to ensure the back is working.

Grip plays a big part in back work, try to only grip with your fingers to ensure the arms don't take over.

Im not adverse to the idea of using wrist straps to replace grip.

Of course this is isolation work so maybe not right for strongman, but it will help the back.


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Not like my back is massive but the shape I do have is down to hitting wide grip chins hard over the last year. Followed by db pullovers. Haven't really done dls in this time but now I've started them again and I'm lifting a lot more with a lot better form so the chins have definitely made me stronger. I could only do a few chins to start with but was adding 25kg for 5x5s within a couple of months


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Right bitch l am here now.....

I have fu**ed your shoulders up once..... which bodypart do you want me to hurt next ?


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Milky said:


> Right bitch l am here now.....
> 
> I have fu**ed your shoulders up once..... which bodypart do you want me to hurt next ?


There is an offer, he's gonna wear adult nappies for a month


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Sk1nny your back looks good bud, think your blessed with a small waist to which give you good shape.

Never really got on to well with db pull overs but maybe its time i re went back to basics with the back. Funnily enough though in the last few hours my lats have felt pretty sore ( chuffed )


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> Right bitch l am here now.....
> 
> I have fu**ed your shoulders up once..... which bodypart do you want me to hurt next ?


And enter the milkster !!!!

Yeah that did **** the shoulders but in a good way, I have locked that one in the mem and when i finish this i am getting that back in the routine, spec the reverse flys after a good shoulder / trap workout

Pitch in with you lat advice


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

wide grips, dumbell rows and get them pull ups goin and you want go wrong, hate alot of the excerises i do but i just think of how happy ill be in the toilets posing in the mirror


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

I love the pull ups and not even bending my back with any real weight on it yet, Think i need to get the muscle conection working and i suppose trying to do 100 reps i will have time to practice


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> I love the pull ups and not even bending my back with any real weight on it yet, Think i need to get the muscle conection working and i suppose trying to do 100 reps i will have time to practice


100 reps of pull ups, are yu fcuking mad...if your gaining the best thing is you'll always be lifting heavier weight as your body weight increases


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

barsnack said:


> 100 reps of pull ups, are yu fcuking mad...if your gaining the best thing is you'll always be lifting heavier weight as your body weight increases


I aint never gonna reach the 100 reps i doubt but that is the aim !!!! maybe 50 then 50 assisted and yeah like you said if the weight starts to come on then its gonna get harder


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

My favourite back exercise is the oly bar in the corner, plenty of weight, pull chest. Do this at the end of the session and best pump ever...


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

What like t-bar rows ?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Give Kroc rows a go just to mix things up!!!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

retro-mental said:


> What like t-bar rows ?


Yeah but just the bar.... if that makes sense...


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> Yeah but just the bar.... if that makes sense...


What would that achieve? (genuine question)


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Yeah i get you milks

Keeps your arms in tight and elbows tight to the body to take the emphasis of the rear delts and place it on the lats, Yeah ?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Weighed in this morning at 11.9 and a half stone.

Had a **** weekend in the way of eating. BBQ on sat with a few beers and on sunday had few bits of cake etc etc. Supprised it was only half a pound up and thought it would be more 1-2 pounds.

done planks and vaccums over the weekend and bought 11.7 kg's of skippy peanut butter for £10.00 !!!!! bargin of the month for me

Per 100g it has 22.7g pro 22.9g carbs 9.9g of sugars 50g fat 9.7 saturated 7.7g fibre and 0.39g salt

not sure how that compairs in peanut butter world but it seems ok to me. he done me a bargin of just under £2.00 a kilo but he has loads more that he want £4.00 a kilo and was thinking of offering some out to the UKM guys. Postage would be about £3.00 but its selling on ebay for £13.00 + so still cheap peanut butter


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

*POINTLESS FACT : The strongest muscle in the body is the masseter muscle used for chewing*


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> *POINTLESS FACT : The strongest muscle in the body is the masseter muscle used for chewing*


actually its the tongue pound for pound .


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

uhan said:


> actually its the tongue pound for pound .


The jaw can exert 200 pounds of pressure on the molars making it the strongest muscle

The heart is the second aparantly due to the amount or work it does but not in the stregth of it.

I always thought it was the tounge but if it was stronger than the jaw you would be able to open your mouth with your tounge and but i can def not do that plus i am tounge tied !!!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

http://www.loc.gov/rr/scitech/mysteries/muscles.html

it seems we are both wrong as their is no way of knowing ...


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

uhan said:


> http://www.loc.gov/rr/scitech/mysteries/muscles.html
> 
> it seems we are both wrong as their is no way of knowing ...


Damn i am writing into eggheads about this !!!!!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello mate. I'm subbed. Better late than never  .

Quality read so far. Will pitch in with home training tips as I'm a fan of this sort of training as you know. Keep it up.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

forgot to add another pointless fact .... When you sneeze, all your body functions stop, even your heart.


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

uhan said:


> forgot to add another pointless fact .... When you sneeze, all your body functions stop, even your heart.


I hate sneezing when I'm driving makes the windscreen all spotty


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Fullhouse said:


> I hate sneezing when I'm driving makes the windscreen all spotty


It's a lot worse when wearing a helmet


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Fullhouse said:


> I hate sneezing when I'm driving makes the windscreen all spotty


i always find a glob of snot next to my fly ....... :whistling:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Todays session

*Flat bench 10x10 30kg plus bar *

*
Seated military press 8x10 2x9 20 kg plus bar, first five sets were behind neck last five infront of the neck, Found it easier but dropped 2 reps, one behind neck and one infront *

*
Decline tricep extentions 10x10 12 kg pair of dumbbells*

This session seemed pretty easy. think the weekend and weather were effecting me more than i thought last week but i felt i could have cracked 5 kg on the bench and a couple more on tri's. Shoulders were just about right with these reps. Kept good form with 2/0/4 timing ( there abouts ) Taking 60 second rest but feel if i took the 90 second max i would be able to push more but i get bored waiting.

See how i feel tomorrow !!!!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Good work mate!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Todays session
> 
> *Flat bench 10x10 30kg plus bar *
> 
> ...


Good stuff, mate. It will take time for you to find the right exercises, weights, rep ranges for you, but there's no hurry. You will suss it out and results will then come quicker. It's a much more interesting journey than the usual bench,press, curl stuff and I look forward to when you lift an elephant on a platform with your teeth  .


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Good stuff, mate. It will take time for you to find the right exercises, weights, rep ranges for you, but there's no hurry. You will suss it out and results will then come quicker. It's a much more interesting journey than the usual bench,press, curl stuff and I look forward to when you lift an elephant on a platform with your teeth  .


Yeah its all good fun. Alot of people do this to look bigger or compete etc etc but i do it as i enjoy doing it and experimenting with my body. Was thinking about ripping a pack of cards in half or bending a bar but if i can get hold of an elephant i may give it a go !!!!!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

No real bad DOMS today, Can feel i worked out but i feel i need to up the weight already. Body is getting used to it already but i have 1st session of legs this week and this is something i have not worked since last year properly. Cant wait to try it but i think i am gonna knackered and walking like john wayne after a long horse ride and a good gang bang from ron jeremey !!!!!


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

good work mate, keep it up


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Done some leg work today, first time in a yearish !!!!!

It was a **** sessions as i have had a **** day and am not proper equipt to do leg work without squats !!!! dont some hip squats which are harder than i thought. Only had 20kg on there and felt it but not enough but didnt have room to put more. done some calf raises but that was sh1t and couldnt get the rhythm of the leg extentions with a dumbbell between my legs so i jacked that in. Can feel for the first time in a few months my sciatic nerve hurting !!!!

Legs feel weak like little gay weak legs of a school boy !!!!!

*Pointless fact: i have had a **** day !!!!! *


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Pointless Fact: That's how I have been feeling for three months !!!!!*


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Done some leg work today, first time in a yearish !!!!!
> 
> It was a **** sessions as i have had a **** day and am not proper equipt to do leg work without squats !!!! dont some hip squats which are harder than i thought. Only had 20kg on there and felt it but not enough but didnt have room to put more. done some calf raises but that was sh1t and couldnt get the rhythm of the leg extentions with a dumbbell between my legs so i jacked that in. Can feel for the first time in a few months my sciatic nerve hurting !!!!
> 
> ...


So frustrating when sh*t happens , what can you do but take a step back , review the situation, and then try to move forward again ..... you'll get there !


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

I aint one for staying down too long. Good kip and review the situation tomorrow. I believe you make your own luck in life so tomorrow i will be more positive and take it from there. Also be looking ways to work the legs, i gotta be able to make something !!!!

Tass i hear you but sometimes it needs a change of thinking and everything happens for a reason, take the good out of everything


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update:

Yesterdays session was legs for the first time in ages. as you can prob imagine i was a little worried about my back to say the least but i had to start at some point

*Hip squat 10x10 20kg *

*
Seated calf raises 5x10 20kg plus bar then changed to standing as the seated was not hiting the calfs what so ever so done 5x10 standing with fixed dumbbells ( not sure of the weight but they gotta be 20-25kg the pair.*

Hip squats were stupidly easy at that weight but the movement was hard to get used to. dont have a hip squat belt so i am using a dipping belt with a chain through the plates. this measn the plates sit flat and made it a bit arkward to say the least. tryed to go as deep as i could but weights kept touching the ground so i need to either get some steps to raise me up or try hack squats. calf raises were just a waist of time until i get a block to stand on as the movement was not hitting the calfs what so ever.

All in all it was frustrating as the main part of my body i want to focus on other than back and shoulders is the hardest to do yet i could lay on my back and do bloody bench press with no worry of my back for ever !!!!!

maybe i need a whell barrow or some kind of leg press / extention until i can work something else out. Feel slight soreness in my legs but not enough. i wanted to not be able to walk upstairs but its more the first step i slightly feel it then nothing !!!!!!!

If any body can hit me up some good leg ideas without the back involved so much i would be greatful.

*Pointless fact : the most weight ever lifted was 6270 pound back lift by paul anderson in 1957 *


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Just do bench press..It's the best lift IMO anyway and trains the most important muscle which is chesticles


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Stationary Body Weight Lunges

Stationary lunges work your glutes, quads and inner thigh muscles. Perform this exercise near an immovable bar or machine if you need assistance in maintaining your balance. Begin this exercise first by standing with your right leg in front of you and your left leg behind you; balance on your right foot and the toes of your left foot. Put most of your weight primarily on your right leg to focus on your right glute, quad and adductor muscles. Bend both hips and knees to lower your body until your right thigh is nearly parallel to the floor. Next, contract the muscles of your right leg to raise your body to the start position. Repeat for 12 reps then switch sides.

Standing Leg Raises

Leg raises focus on your tensor fascia latae muscle, the muscle on the side of your thighs close to your hips. Performing leg raises in an upright position instead of lying down also helps improve your balance by strengthening the stabilizing muscles of your hips, knees and ankles. First, stand with your feet together and your hips and knees slightly bent. Next, place your hands on your hips and raise your right leg out toward the side as high as comfortably possible. Immediately lower your leg and repeat for 12 total reps; switch legs to work your left thigh.

Lying Leg Curls

Lying leg curls engage your hamstring muscles at the back of your thighs. Use the machine with an angled bench which raises your hips higher than the level of your chest and knees. Do not use a leg curl machine with a completely straight pad or you will unnecessarily arch your back, straining it. Begin this exercise by first adjusting the curling pad so it is slightly above your ankles when you lie down and the axis is at the level of your knees. Lie face down relaxing your neck and holding on to the handle bars. Next, bend your knees and contract your hamstring muscles to draw your ankles toward your buttocks. Repeat for 12 repetitions.

Not sure if any of this helps but give a read and see if you can incorporate anything


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Nice one bars, The lunges with weight might be the way to go. Over the weekend i will try a few things and see where i am at witht he leg stuff


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Nice one bars, The lunges with weight might be the way to go. Over the weekend i will try a few things and see where i am at witht he leg stuff


since you not done legs for ages, just trial and error different routines, you got a bike, id getting cycling, its a brillant way of building legs and especially the calves


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Just had to youtube hip squats...they look pretty solid if you do enough bud...may try these...


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

barsnack said:


> since you not done legs for ages, just trial and error different routines, you got a bike, id getting cycling, its a brillant way of building legs and especially the calves


I walk and cycle everywhere. The thighs aint brilliant but the calves aint bad considering i have never really trained calves. my legs when i was squatting were my strong point and i could easily be squatting good weights now if my back hadnt acted like a weak crumbling pussy spine !!!!!

Ming swears on the 45% leg press but i aint got one !!!! Nearly bought one last year for £50.00 which would have been great.

Looking at pistol squats and hack squats too as i need some sort of squatting in there be it light until i feel ready to go bigger. just feeling a bit frustrated at the moment because i have never been as focused as i am now. Need to get more core work done just to make sure i dont mess the back up again


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

lee85 said:


> Just had to youtube hip squats...they look pretty solid if you do enough bud...may try these...


Nice one lee, Good to see you join the party !!!!

Hip squats are old skool and although they are not better than back squats due to the extra muscles being used on a back squat they will put more emphasis on the legs and when done right can build big legs. give them a go and you will be supprised


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

core is the key to building muscle without injury, hows the diet coming along


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Nice one lee, Good to see you join the party !!!!
> 
> Hip squats are old skool and although they are not better than back squats due to the extra muscles being used on a back squat they will put more emphasis on the legs and when done right can build big legs. give them a go and you will be supprised


I will bud and here I thought I was old skool cause I'm the only one that uses chalk in the gym, lol!! subbed to this mate


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

barsnack said:


> core is the key to building muscle without injury, hows the diet coming along


Well the diet is pretty much the same. i tend to eat the same all the time but up the amount of food and protein when bulking

I feel well recovered after 2 days so thats got to be a good sign. I have 11 kg of peanut butter to get through so i am eating alot of that at the mo. May cut out the oats before bed if i am putting on to much fat and have a shake and some peanut butter but it seems good. Never really been an expert on diet but i alwasy eat quite clean.

Yeah core is the way forward for me. Still planking and vacuums but have added slendertone in now just as its easy and works


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

lee85 said:


> I will bud and here I thought I was old skool cause I'm the only one that uses chalk in the gym, lol!! subbed to this mate


Chalk, nice one !!! was gonna get some for pull ups due to sweaty hands !!!!!

You wait until you go to the gym and bend a bar or rip a telephone book in half, Thats old skool !!!!!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Chalk, nice one !!! was gonna get some for pull ups due to sweaty hands !!!!!
> 
> You wait until you go to the gym and bend a bar or rip a telephone book in half, Thats old skool !!!!!


There is a way of ripping the telephone book mate, my sis done it, lol!! I would say get yourself some chalk mate, gloves are ****...the grip is great with the ol' skool chalk


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

roll up a frying pan oooooosh


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

fatmanstan! said:


> roll up a frying pan oooooosh


Sometimes i do that when theres no room in the cupboard!!!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Bend a steel bar across your head (remember when strongmen used to do this..crazy haha)


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

hammer nails in with your hand...now thats gotta be impressive...with chalk ofcourse


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

get shot in the stomach with a cannon ball !!!!

i prefer the bending a steel bar in your mouth


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Getting punched in the stomach by Kimbo, lol...or bending a bar between your buttcheeks cause you've got awesome glutes!! lol


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Holy sh*t dude, that was some vid!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

I like the lets try this chair bit !!!!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> I like the lets try this chair bit !!!!


I can't believe the guys jumping on him!! the cannon was impressive, but I would get names and get those guys later, lol


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Mate, try the lunges suggested by snackmeister, I find these give me as much doms as squats ever did. You'll be crawling up the stairs if you do enough and bodyweight is fine for starters and till you get used to keeping your balance. You can do them on the spot but I prefer a trip up and down the back street - don't do this when your neighbours are having a beer fest mind  . Add a dumbbell to either hand or a barbell across your shoulders as you progress. If your form is good these shouldn't affect your back - at least I've never had any such problems doing them. Good luck :thumbup1:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

hahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahaha

hahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahaha

hahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahaha

hahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahaha

at the video clip


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Im also an advocate of lunges. Great exercise!

For greater range and to work the muscles harder try with the back foot on a step. Works the quads hams and glutes.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

love the video clip 

re lunges hold a dumbbell in one hand then swap hands half way as this hits core stabilizers.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update:

Got up and the legs felt a bit sore. Then i could hardly walk down the stairs !!!!! WTF !!!!! 20kg and i can hardly walk down stairs. i one way i am chuffed its working the legs but in anouther i am ashamed of my febble 20 kg leg session that has made me walk like i have been squatting 200kg !!!!!

I am hoping this is because i have not worked them in so long and have chucked them into 100 reps straight off the bat but although i felt i could easily lift more than that i would prob be feeling it even more than i am today so glad i started light. I seem to have lost all my power that i spent some time building up and the first time i ever squatted was 50kg plus bar so i am not sure whats going on here. I dont want to make up excuses but i was using a dip belt so the load was at the front rather than balanced and i had to compensate for that but i was hoping to at least do 40kg as its supposed to be 50-60% of your 1RM. I am lighter than i have been for years and the waist is the smallest its been since 6 years or so back.

Onwards and upwards I guess and see if i can at leat add 5-10kg to that next session but looking through this journal the weights are **** and that of a beginner which p1sses me off but on the flip side like some people say, its not the weight but how you do it and what works for you

Hopefully this works for me. Also have been getting headaches from the creatine. am keeping myself hydrated and they aint that bad but a bit of a nuisence

Back and bi today, see how the pull ups go. Can i do 100 ? can i fuk !!!!! will be lucky if i pull out 30-40 !!!!! then i will chuck in some negs

Also i keep getting told by people that i look skinny which is fuking me off !!!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

It's cos you're a pussy!!! Haha only joking.

'i have not worked them in so long and have chucked them into 100 reps straight off the bat'

It's this


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

this must be read in the voice of mark brandon "chopper" reed

Today i was having a little winge and a little sulk so i though man up you weak little cvnt or put a bloody skirt on !!!!!! HARDEN THE FUK UP ( voice over and back to your starnge aray of accents )

I decided that i would prefer to live with a little pain and do what i want rather than live pain free and worry about bendin over ( like chopper again ) ahh my poor little back !!!!!!

To the gym ( upstairs ) i went, found an old phone with some good tunes that i aint heard in a while ( one of which was going the distance from rocky ) and begain

*Pull ups ( jacked the reverse push ups coz to get somewhere in life you gotta do it right ) *

*
5x6 then 7,6,7,5,5 for a total of 60 pull ups which i was pretty chuffed with, on the 2 7's is when rocky came on !!!!!*

*
Then i done a static hold for as long as i could , bought 10-15 seconds, arms and back were blasted*

*
Shrugs 36kg 10x10 and wished i had whacked on a bit more so i done a static shrug hold with 68kg plus bar for 10-15 seconds*

*
ez bar curls 18kg plus bar 10,10,8,6,5 dropped weight to 13kgs plus bar 7,5,8,6,7*

Came out shaking and sweaty which was good. Dropped my 5gram of creatine 1hr before workout and just had 5grams after and a shake. dinners on just in time for eggheads !!!!

Think i am gonna ache seriously tomorrow but maybe soon i may hit the 80-100 mark on pull ups !!!!!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> It's cos you're a pussy!!! Haha only joking.
> 
> 'i have not worked them in so long and have chucked them into 100 reps straight off the bat'
> 
> It's this


Tass i feel like on at the mo, would love to be doing the basic compound movements only but cant just yet. I think though next week the legs wont act so weak as they did but hey, its all working i hope !!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> Tass i feel like on at the mo, would love to be doing the basic compound movements only but cant just yet. I think though next week the legs wont act so weak as they did but hey, its all working i hope !!!!


take it slow mighty atom no need to rush into compounds , get those stabilizers up to par first .


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

any photos yet??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????/


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

yeah yeah i know, looking to get back to something decent by april, that will be 2 years since i first fuked my back and just over a year since it started getting better and when i say compunds i mean squats and deads !!!!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

fatmanstan! said:


> any photos yet??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????/


i will pm you a couple if you like !!!!!!!

On page 4 or something theres some from mid july. Not really seeing much difference at the mo but looking at doing GVT for 6 weeks max then bosh some photos up then


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

l am off to do back soon mate, really wish one or two of you lived nearer to train with.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> l am off to do back soon mate, really wish one or two of you lived nearer to train with.


I dont think you do coz you would prob think what a moaning weak cvnt i got here !!!!!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

retro-mental said:


> I dont think you do coz you would prob think what a moaning weak cvnt i got here !!!!!!


Not one bit mate, l admire anyone who pushes themself.... the weight is just a number.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> Not one bit mate, l admire anyone who pushes themself.... the weight is just a number.


you know i am gonna like that comment. Its nice to lift big but it is not the be all and end all in training. If alot of people knocked back the numbers, slowed the movement down with excellent form and really squeezed the worked muscle they would be very supprised i bet

i know i was when i first done it


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> you know i am gonna like that comment. Its nice to lift big but it is not the be all and end all in training. If alot of people knocked back the numbers, slowed the movement down with excellent form and really squeezed the worked muscle they would be very supprised i bet
> 
> i know i was when i first done it


but they dont like to hear this lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

retro-mental said:


> you know i am gonna like that comment. Its nice to lift big but it is not the be all and end all in training. If alot of people knocked back the numbers, slowed the movement down with excellent form and really squeezed the worked muscle they would be very supprised i bet
> 
> i know i was when i first done it


I have long been an advocate of this...


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I meant auldtime strongman pics


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

fatmanstan! said:


> I meant auldtime strongman pics


Geez its gonna take me more than 2 weeks to carve my body into an oldtime strongman. Give me 3 weeks !!!!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

LOL, ok ill give u longer then


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Dont worry you wont miss it when it happens !!!!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Also i keep getting told by people that i look skinny which is fuking me off !!!!


Tell them to f*ck off mate...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Tell them to f*ck off mate...


You tell em skinny


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> You tell em skinny


F*ck off...easy as that Retro, lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

retro-mental said:


> Some pictures of me at mid july to log my progress and for the gayer members to look at !!!!!!!!
> 
> Edited me face although you all know and love it because i looked like a was taking a five day old constipated ****. need to get better pictures but the misses said she aint taking them !!!!
> 
> ...


Small point... on rear double biceps pose... pull your shoulder blades apart instead of pressing them together and pull your elbows forward a little to help with this. This will make your upper back far wider 

Apart from that, Keep up the good work


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Zara cheers for the tip. i will be practising this pose now for the grand finale.

Lee I would love to tell them to fuk off but it was the misses and the misses sons misses and her sister !!!!

The story goes

I was walking the dog with no top on and the misses sons misses sister ( you still with me ) drove by and wolf wistled me

I txt her 10 mins later and said " some fit bird was just driving your car and wold whislted me"

she replied "it was me and you looked like a hunk !!!!"

me "hunk hey ? you will get me all excited saying that"

her " yeah we need a bit of icandy in our town, you looked really skinny"

Me " not really the look i was going for, more ripped or cut !!!!"

End of convo !!!!!!!

The misses said the other day that she could see my hip bones and i looked skinny. i pointed out that it was actually some muscle but she had fallen asleep by then

I may just round them up today and smash there heads in and say " you think i am still skinny biatches!!!! "


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

"you losing weight mate "

" NO !! You wanna lose some fu**ing teeth "

How dare they !!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Maybe it's just in scotland...but we'd still tell them to F*ck off bud :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

you look like you need a few good meals m8 .


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

uhan said:


> you look like you need a few good meals m8 .


Fuk of han

There i dont it lee !!!!!

milky i dont wanna smash the misses teeth out coz although she would give better blow jobs ( not that she does that anymore !!! ) she will look fuking uglier than she already does !!!!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

I think after the fat i had put on and the fact that i could only do cardio has made me loose so much but it was something i needed to do to get me through the not being able to workout properly

Hers a pic of me before i started doing weigths and a pic of me before my back fuked up. last pic i had some fat but was alot stronger. About 14 stone in that pic and about 10 and a half in the first pic


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

*Update:*

Didnt sleep to well last night coz the misses was out and had to walk her back from the train station. got to bed about 1.30ish and was awake by 6ish but just didnt feel rested. Am a bit sore on the lats today which it good and bi's are tender but nothing on the traps which is strange coz when i work them good i get mini head aches from the tention in the neck the next day.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> *Update:*
> 
> Didnt sleep to well last night coz the misses was out and had to walk her back from the train station. got to bed about 1.30ish and was awake by 6ish but just didnt feel rested. Am a bit sore on the lats today which it good and bi's are tender but nothing on the traps which is strange coz when i work them good i get mini head aches from the tention in the neck the next day.


These 'mini headaches' sound almost fun mate. I know I'm getting on a bit but I can vouch for an afternoon 'muscle sleep' to make up for early starts  .


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mingster said:


> These 'mini headaches' sound almost fun mate. I know I'm getting on a bit but I can vouch for an afternoon 'muscle sleep' to make up for early starts  .


Aint all pain associated with working out fun, Its the feeling of achievement


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

retro-mental said:


> Aint all pain associated with working out fun, Its the feeling of achievement


The disappointment and bitterness you feel when you dont hurt is shocking to the point of stupity really !

You actually beat yourself up mentally for not putting yourself into discomfort and pain !!

Now tell me how is that normal ??


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> I think after the fat i had put on and the fact that i could only do cardio has made me loose so much but it was something i needed to do to get me through the not being able to workout properly
> 
> Hers a pic of me before i started doing weigths and a pic of me before my back fuked up. last pic i had some fat but was alot stronger. About 14 stone in that pic and about 10 and a half in the first pic
> 
> ...


are you one of them c0ckle pickers :lol:


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Milky said:


> The disappointment and bitterness you feel when you dont hurt is shocking to the point of stupity really !
> 
> You actually beat yourself up mentally for not putting yourself into discomfort and pain !!
> 
> Now tell me how is that normal ??


I guess we are all just masochistic freaks really!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> The disappointment and bitterness you feel when you dont hurt is shocking to the point of stupity really !
> 
> You actually beat yourself up mentally for not putting yourself into discomfort and pain !!
> 
> Now tell me how is that normal ??


No we are not !!!! we bash ourselfs up for our hobby / lifestyle in order to be bigger and stronger, truth be know sometimes for a few hours after a good session a spoon feels like it weights 10kg !!!!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

*Update:*

Lats are still sore 2 days on, love it. I feel like batfink !!!! my wings are like a sheild of steel.

Weighed in today at 11.13 and a half kilos so the weights going on and i feel i am getting stronger. GVT is really taking it out of me due to the body never being hit with this many reps. i feel i may need to do the total opposite after this session but am enjoying it so far

chest shoulders and tris today. why is it most people on a chest day work there chest first ? Was thinking about this last night and i am much more interested in building shoulders than chest. I understand that the largest muscle group can take more and people like to work that first but was thinking if i do shoulders first i can focus all my energy into that and then when i do chest they will get hit agian as a secondary muscle.

What do you think on that ?


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

I work chest first because TBH it takes more out of me than shoulders or tris, so I hit it when i have the most energy. Plus my tris and front deltas are working as synergists when working the chest so they are getting a bit of a work out too.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> *Update:*
> 
> Lats are still sore 2 days on, love it. I feel like batfink !!!! my wings are like a sheild of steel.
> 
> ...


working the chest out requires using more muscle groups so to hit PB's etc, its best to do it first...feel after a good chest session i normally cant hit my PB's on tris as there already knackered


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

barsnack said:


> working the chest out requires using more muscle groups so to hit PB's etc, its best to do it first...feel after a good chest session i normally cant hit my PB's on tris as there already knackered


Yeah i know why most do them so the big lifts keep getting better but i personally dont care mush for chest. Its what i would find the easiest exercise. I stuggle with any good weight on the shoulders and think if i do chest first i am limiting my chance of lifting better witht he shoulders. Usually i would do a seperate day for shoulders but this routine requires them to be hit with chest and tri. may give it a go today and see what the results are. Also have been thinking about adding static holds to the routine. Thoughts on that ?


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

On chest day, thats all I do mate...like legs I don't mix it with any other body part...I like to concentrate on them, although I do do a bit of abs every workout. and even when you do chest you do shoudlers secondry anyway, especially if you do decline, lol!! on shoulder days it's shoulders and tris, so as you can image chest is further away in the week from that...but I feel I still hit all muscle groups equally throughout the week...well I bloody hope so Retro!! lol


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Yeah and that is prob what i will do but hit chest tris and seperate day for shoulders. just want to up the lagging parts. alot of people focus on what there good at and i sorta wanna focus on the opposite. Once i complete this routine i think it will have to work something out for next routine that suits what i want


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

retro-mental said:


> *Update:*
> 
> chest shoulders and tris today. why is it most people on a chest day work there chest first ? Was thinking about this last night and i am much more interested in building shoulders than chest. I understand that the largest muscle group can take more and people like to work that first but was thinking if i do shoulders first i can focus all my energy into that and then when i do chest they will get hit agian as a secondary muscle.
> 
> What do you think on that ?


Could you swap your training routine around a little so your not doing chest n shoulders together retro...maybe shoulders traps n tri`s in 1 session chest n bi`s another?

ignore this post just seen your post above lol


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Yeah i know why most do them so the big lifts keep getting better but i personally dont care mush for chest. Its what i would find the easiest exercise. I stuggle with any good weight on the shoulders and think if i do chest first i am limiting my chance of lifting better witht he shoulders. Usually i would do a seperate day for shoulders but this routine requires them to be hit with chest and tri. may give it a go today and see what the results are. Also have been thinking about adding static holds to the routine. Thoughts on that ?


the've defo got there place but aint a fan, only time i stick some static holds in is when i hit a plateau


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Yeah and that is prob what i will do but hit chest tris and seperate day for shoulders. just want to up the lagging parts. alot of people focus on what there good at and i sorta wanna focus on the opposite. Once i complete this routine i think it will have to work something out for next routine that suits what i want


True bud, your sculpting your own body, just try and keep the symmetry if you can...I see top heavy guys with wee legs, and big arms and lackinf everywhere else...I personally wouldn't hit chest and tri's togther, it's only because I prefer shoudler and tri's. but you'll find away or routine that will fit you mate...Are you think of a new routine at the mo, post it up when you get it sorted mate, would like to see your ideas


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

barsnack said:


> the've defo got there place but aint a fan, only time i stick some static holds in is when i hit a plateau


Just thinking it may be a way to get some decent weight in my hands again.

Hows your training coming along bars, not seen any updates as yet


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

not got a new routine in mind as yet but i do like to think ahead. I am really enjoying the gvt as it hits you in a totally different way to what i have been used to before. Will do some reserch and see what i can come up with


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Just thinking it may be a way to get some decent weight in my hands again.
> 
> Hows your training coming along bars, not seen any updates as yet


it was our festival we have in our village so training aint resuming til tomorrow, then it will be few months of hard training and dieting..look good though, got **** load of comments on me size last night so feeling quite postive at the minute...weres that beach in your pic


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> not got a new routine in mind as yet but i do like to think ahead. I am really enjoying the gvt as it hits you in a totally different way to what i have been used to before. Will do some reserch and see what i can come up with


Just keep it up anyway mate...your doing well!! and get a new back pic up and spread the back out


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

First pic is poole, sandbanks beach and the second is banana beach in skiathos. Yeah its good to get some comments, Mine have all been that i am skinny fuking cvnts !!!!!!

Lee i will spread them like jam on toast. Will look like this


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> First pic is poole, sandbanks beach and the second is banana beach in skiathos. Yeah its good to get some comments, Mine have all been that i am skinny fuking cvnts !!!!!!
> 
> Lee i will spread them like jam on toast. Will look like this
> 
> View attachment 61509


Haha, yeah cheap flights if you spread them like that, lol!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Todays workout was good, added a little weight and alot of intensity. swapped round the behind the neck press with the bench to see if i can hit the shoulders more and i can, Worked out good as i had loads more in the tank for behind the neck press than usual. bench suffered a bit coz of this but whet the heck. shoulders are better than pecs !!!!!

*seated behind the neck press 25kg 10x10 last 2 sets i had to really really squeeze the tenth out.*

*
static overhead hold 55kg for 10-15 seconds without elbows locked. Felt good after the press*

*
flat bench 34kg 10 10 10 7 8 6 8 8 8 7, sure i will complete the 10 next week *

*
decline tri extentions 16kg dumbbells 10x10 *

Shoulder felt good after and i am sure i will ache tomorrow. so far so good, all going to plan !!!!

*Pointless fact : jackson pollocks "No 5" painting sold for $156.8 million making it the most expensive painting ever sold *


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good stuff mate. Nothing wrong with prioritizing shoulders over chest occasionally. Keep it going.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

LOL @ the pointless fact!! Dude as long as you got out of it that you aimed for...although I never recommend the behind the neck press, only because of the shoulder pain I get from it. Good to see it works for someone though. 'm sure you will ache tomorrow, but it's all worth it bud


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

lee85 said:


> LOL @ the pointless fact!! Dude as long as you got out of it that you aimed for...although I never recommend the behind the neck press, only because of the shoulder pain I get from it. Good to see it works for someone though. 'm sure you will ache tomorrow, but it's all worth it bud


To be honest i dont think i would do it with too much weight for that reason and i make sure my form is good etc etc. Dont usually do seated either due to the strain on the back but at a lower weight its ok

Ming i just see bench as a bit of ****ter exercise, especially flat. Its good for power and its also good for bodybuilders but as far as functional muscle goes its not all that. Obviously i wont do this all the time but for now its good


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Yep. I'm no fan of the bench either, mate. I use dumbbells when I'm in the gym and only bench at home cos I can't make up heavy enough bells. When I do bench, like yesterday, it's really just to pre-exhaust my pecs before my flyes. I always feel my flyes in my chest and gets doms without fail from only two intense sets.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

bit slack in getting yesterdays workout up as i been rushed off my feet.

Last weeks leg workout was a bit disapointing in weight and actual routine. wanted to do some extentions but couldnt get to grips with it and also realised that my legs have got weak so at the weekend when i was at the boot sale i see a harness for climbing or something but it looked like this



After about 20 mins of adjusting it and putting it on the right bloody way round i attached some weight between my legs for a hip squat style. the chain i have would only allow me to add 26 kg to it but it felt comfy and also distributed the weight evenly across my hips and a little acoss the back. stood on some plates to go a bit deeper and began

*Harness hip squat 26 kg 10x10*

*
Calf raises fixed dumbbells 10x10 *

Now the problem i had was after each squat i had to balance the weight and unclip it from the harness. all in all that little workout took over an hour and was a waste of time.

Was hoping for DOMS like last week but nothing. In fact i walked about 4 miles today with the mutt and my legs ache more from that.

Have not been feeling 100% last few days but not bad, think its down to poor sleep due to the full moon. am exatly halfway through GVT now and other than the leg days i am quite happy with how it is going but i suppose at least i am doing some leg. Will possible just do some light hack squats next week and see how it goes

*Pointless fact : The Moon is 4.5 billion years old*


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

forgot to add to the post above that i looked like a complete **** with a harness the wrong size, shorts a vest and some weights between my legs !!!!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Definitely film it FFS


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Definitely film it FFS


Yeah with my mask and ball in my mouth !!!! ohh and my snake skin boots on


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I like the way you come up with new lifts...Ingenious


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> I like the way you come up with new lifts...Ingenious


It was a good idea but not to great in practise, theres ways of getting around stuff


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

update:

Fridays session

*Pull ups 6 6 7 7 7 8 6 6 6 7 for a total of 66 reps *

*
weighted pull up hold with 10 kg for 20 seconds*

*
shrugs 46kg 10x10*

*
static shrug hold 80 kg x 2 20 seconds*

*
ez bar bi curls 18kg 10 10 16kg 8 15 kg 8 10 10 10 10 13kg 10 10*

Arms were burnt out from pull ups but all in all was pretty good session

todays session

*
seated behind the neck press 28kg 10 10 10 10 25kg 10 10 10 10 10 10 *

*
Flat bench 35.5kg 10 8 33kg 10 8 32.5kg 10 10 32 kg 10 30kg 10 10 10 *

*
decline tri extention 19.5kg 10 10 17kg 10 10 10 10 10 10 10 10*

its amazing hold much doing shoulder first kills the performance of the chest.

Aint had to much time to keep updated, working alot but its all cash !!!!

*Pointless fact: the ozone layer smells of geraniums *


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

love your gym gimp suit, there good numbers, you reckon you can feel the beenfits of doing gvt, or you slightly disheartened by it


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

yeah i doubt i will use the gimp suit in the gym but i have it on under my clothing now !!!!

Stength and weight is going up but it seems slow and hard work for the gains. Am half way through so will see it out and hopefully do a conclusion at the end. Am enjoying trying to hit the 100 reps and feel i may do it with the pull ups at the end

Weighed 11.13 and three quaters today so its only like 1-2 pounds a week. Will do some pics and see if there is a visual difference


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

1-2 pounds natural is good going, its not a sprint its a marathon...god that sayin is gay


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

what about core work mr mental


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> what about core work mr mental


tuesday, thursday and some sats i will do planks and vacuums, also using an ab belt whilst planking which works well, so well it give me the sh1ts

On for 40-50 second holding on the planks and try do 5-6 sets of this but am trying to up each time


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

barsnack said:


> 1-2 pounds natural is good going, its not a sprint its a marathon...god that sayin is gay


Its about as bent as an arabs dagger !!!! but very true


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Retro

I see you've been thinking about squats lately.

I've been looking at the safety squat bar and the reports are that a lot of the weight is taken away from your lower back. The effect is more quad-dominant like a front squat.

They are £230 here, but I am sure with your ingenuity, you could fashion something similar if you didn't want to splash out


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Retro
> 
> I see you've been thinking about squats lately.
> 
> ...


Yes i have been thinking squats alot and have also seen the bar you are talking about. Looks good but i would never spend that kinda cash on a bar so its time to start hunting and thinking. If you get one then give me a review !!!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update:

After mondays workout i felt little DOMS in shoulders and tris but chest still felt tender even though it was a pretty poor perfomance on the chest.

Todays workout

Squats, Not hip or harness or hack but back squats. I tried hack but it felt awkward. so i raked light weighs and gave it a go, this is because ming has said he gets pain from the squat movement and i wianted to see if this was the case with me or if it was the weight. So far touch wood it was not the movement

*Squats 20kg plus bar 10x10. *

*
Calf raises 32kg 10x10 *

This is the lowest weight i have ever squatted but at the same time the hardest due to a bit of fear. Strange thing is it actually ached my legs quite alot after but then it does work out a combined weight of 2000kg in squats. Went deeper than a chillian miner with my ass almost touching my heals. Kept good slow form with a good power up, back locked head straight and i also kept he weight pretty much off my back by holding it which is easy at that weight. I now have to hold back the temptation to add more weight than i should at the moment and if i need to up it a bit maybe add a few more reps or sets. See what tomorrow brings

Have not had much time to get on here this week due to sh1t laptop, lots of work, misses of work for a week and now the misses daughter and here girlfriend are down for a few days !!!!!!

Its hard having a strict routine when theres others about !!!!!!

*
**Pointless fact : Boys who have unusual first names are more likely to have mental problems than boys with conventional names. Girls don't seem to have this problem.*


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good to hear the Squats went well and good you are beign careful , the fact that your legs knew about it afterwards shows even with the light weights the workout was beneficial


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes, top stuff mate. Takes a lot of guts just to try with the knowledge of how painful a back injury can be in your mind. Pleased that the movement was good for you :thumb:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Good to hear the Squats went well and good you are beign careful , the fact that your legs knew about it afterwards shows even with the light weights the workout was beneficial


Yeah it worked good and in a way shows me that i dont need to jump into the numbers game when i can do more at a lower weight and still feel the benifits, this may go against most peoples perception of strength training or bodybuilding but surely if the legs are feeling it then they are getting worked, if they are getting worked they will get stronger, if the get stronger then there should be muscle growth. Not the fastest or most effective way but baby steps with the legs is good at the moment


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Yes, top stuff mate. Takes a lot of guts just to try with the knowledge of how painful a back injury can be in your mind. Pleased that the movement was good for you :thumb:


You know only too well that its a risk of going back to that place were it feels like someones got a tasser in you ass evertime you move. Hope that there is no pain tomorrow, If there is then i have to ease off and rethink but if it stays pain free i may just do 20 kg squats until i can sort a leg extention / leg press out for myself. still not attemped deads yet and that will be twice as scary as squats


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> *
> **Pointless fact : Boys who have unusual first names are more likely to have mental problems than boys with conventional names. Girls don't seem to have this problem.*


we are proof of that lewis 

in pumping iron there was a vertical leg press machine arnold used maybe you could use a strong plank of wood or even the bb to imitate these ?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> You know only too well that its a risk of going back to that place were it feels like someones got a tasser in you ass evertime you move. Hope that there is no pain tomorrow, If there is then i have to ease off and rethink but if it stays pain free i may just do 20 kg squats until i can sort a leg extention / leg press out for myself. still not attemped deads yet and that will be twice as scary as squats


One thing at a time, mate. It will be interesting to see how far you can go with light squats. I'll put money on you getting further than most would imagine if you keep your form tight and really focus on the muscles during your lifts.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> we are proof of that lewis
> 
> in pumping iron there was a vertical leg press machine arnold used maybe you could use a strong plank of wood or even the bb to imitate these ?


Yes i have had that thought already. use the rack with 2 barbells fixed together so that i can have a platorm for heal and ball of foot to make it more stable. Bit like a reverse back lift, have even thought of the back lift but i gotta get that core harder than my mums scones first

Re the fact i was thinking this and also thinking is it the weirder the name the more mental the person ? if so then that explains emmit !!!!!!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mingster said:


> One thing at a time, mate. It will be interesting to see how far you can go with light squats. *I'll put money on you getting further than most would imagine *if you keep your form tight and really focus on the muscles during your lifts.


i would like to think so. only time will tell.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Well done on getting the squats nice and low mate...but unlucky with all the woman presence...lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> You know only too well that its a risk of going back to that place were it feels like someones got a tasser in you ass evertime you move.


What's that about me...?

Eh..oh right...yeah that would be extremely painful....Bragging again :whistling:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update:

After the squats on wednesday my legs ached for a few days, it was more than i thought it would be and totally suprised me. Felt a little not really pain but sensation in my back and leg where the nerve is. more of a numb feeling so i will try it again on wednesday and see where i go from there. It felt easier doing heavy squats than light and lots !!!!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Fridays workout

*Pull ups 8 9 8 8 8 6 6 5 6 6 for a total of 70 pull ups ( killer )*

*
Done a pull up static hold with 20kg after*

*
shrugs 40kg plus bar 10x10 ( changed standing shrugs for seated bench shrugs where i lift the bench to near seated position and sit with my chest against the upright of a bench if you understand !!!! )*

*
static shrug hold 80kg x2*

*
ez bar curls 16kg 10x10 *

All in all was pretty chuffed with the pull ups. The lats still today are pretty sore


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes, I understand mate  . That's a lot of chins:thumbup1:. Doubt if I could do 5 now I'm getting a fat [email protected]  .


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Yes, I understand mate  . That's a lot of chins:thumbup1:. Doubt if I could do 5 now I'm getting a fat [email protected]  .


There not slow fully stretched but still alot, the hope is on next routine to do 4-5 weighted nice and slow fully stretched, workout is taking well over an hour at the mo and worry abit about overtraining but try to keep my cals and protein high


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> There not slow fully stretched but still alot, the hope is on next routine to do 4-5 weighted nice and slow fully stretched, workout is taking well over an hour at the mo and worry abit about overtraining but try to keep my cals and protein high


Sounds a good approach to me mate. Should hit all the fibres the high reps miss. How long are you planning to do the volume training?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Sounds a good approach to me mate. Should hit all the fibres the high reps miss. How long are you planning to do the volume training?


2 weeks left. only problem is when i train heavy ( for me ) i still will not be able to do heavy squats. quandary !!!!!!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> 2 weeks left. only problem is when i train heavy ( for me ) i still will not be able to do heavy squats. quandary !!!!!!


Well, heavy is a relative concept mate. And there's no law says you have to train all body parts the same. Just keep doing what you're doing with legs and train heavy with the rest of your body.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

This morning i weighed 12 and three quarters so up again from last week but its only 1 pound. Have felt the appetite is not as good the last week and also had a dodgy gut with the dreaded heat burn last 2 days !!!!!!

Need to add more water and food, have gained roughly 6 pounds in 1 month. hope to add at least 4 last 2 weeks


----------



## gym junkie (Aug 19, 2011)

ewen said:


> actually thats not correct as polar bears dont have hands


No but there fur is colorless and there skin is black what makes there fur look white FACT


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> This morning i weighed 12 and three quarters so up again from last week but its only 1 pound. Have felt the appetite is not as good the last week and also had a dodgy gut with the dreaded heat burn last 2 days !!!!!!
> 
> Need to add more water and food, have gained roughly 6 pounds in 1 month. hope to add at least 4 last 2 weeks


A pound a week is a good amount mate. Consistency over time is the key in all aspects of this game. It's also the hardest thing to achieve.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

gym junkie said:


> No but there fur is colorless and there skin is black what makes there fur look white FACT


nice little fact there


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mingster said:


> A pound a week is a good amount mate. Consistency over time is the key in all aspects of this game. It's also the hardest thing to achieve.


Yeah i know its not bad but 2 pounds would be good as half of the weight is prob fact and water. I am a man of routine so consistacy should come ok as long as i keep at a good work rate and diet.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

gym junkie said:


> No but there fur is colorless and there skin is black what makes there fur look white FACT


not all bears sh1t in woods fact


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update :

*Behind the neck press 30kg 10 10 10 10 10 28kg 10 10 25 kg 10 10 10 *

*
flat bench 34.5kg 10 10 10 10 32kg 10 10 10 10 10 9 *

*
tri extentions 20kg 10 x 10*

Workout felt good todat and had a bit more in the tank on tris. Worked out that last week i moved 2620kg behind the neck and this week i moved 2810kg. Last week on bench i moved 3103kg, this week 3268, last week on tri's 1750kg , this week 2000kg

Lats weeks total weight *7473kg*. this week *8078kg* so i was up *605kg*

*Pointless fact: the skin is the largest organ*


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Update :
> 
> *Behind the neck press 30kg 10 10 10 10 10 28kg 10 10 25 kg 10 10 10 *
> 
> ...


LOL Not only does your body get a workout with this system but your brain too :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Lol, Ming is right...well done bud!! I like how you total it up in the week, I can see someone reading that wrong and thinking your Superman, lol!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

lee85 said:


> Lol, Ming is right...well done bud!! I like how you total it up in the week, I can see someone reading that wrong and thinking your Superman, lol!!


When i totalled up that was last weeks chest , shoulders and tris day only. Not the whole week but it means nothing really because someone could lift half that in one session but in only a quarter of the reps which would probably create more stress on the central nervous system than what i done. I totalled up more to see what improvment from the week before chest day i had made.

Oh yeah and i am superman !!!!!!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Haha, fair point...you know how to make a great journal bud :thumb:


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Fridays workout
> 
> *Pull ups 8 9 8 8 8 6 6 5 6 6 for a total of 70 pull ups ( killer )*
> 
> ...


thats some going with the pull ups, well done mate


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

lee85 said:


> Haha, fair point...you know how to make a great journal bud :thumb:


i have to make a god journal coz my lifts compaired to everyone elses are sh1te !!!!

Steve its pretty hard going on the pull ups but i think with 90 seconds rest between sets and lots of determination most people would do that and more, i only weight 12 stone which helps ALOT !!!!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

yeah mate . ive just subbed this . keep u happy for a while wont it :bounce:

but good job on the pullups man, thats crazy lol

and 90 seconds rest in between is better than i can do.

I'll do a set of maybe 1 or 2 at a push

Then fall on the floor for 6 hours .


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

monsterballs said:


> yeah mate . ive just subbed this . keep u happy for a while wont it :bounce:
> 
> but good job on the pullups man, thats crazy lol
> 
> ...


Nice work but if anyone asks you came here of your own accord !!!!!

Remember i done a thread about pull ups, well there going strong at the moment. the form isnt the slowest strictest and its not fully stretched but its still pretty good for me, would say my strongest at the moment and it needs to be !!!!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update :

Thought after last week i would give the squats a bash again. the burning desire to add weight is like frodos desire to put the ring on !!!! but i am gonna be sensible so that in a few months time i aint doing a thread saying 2 days till surgery !!!! so instead after watching one of tass's cracking vids i decided its time to go lower and i mean lower than rupert murdoch would go to get a good story.

*Squats 20 kg plus bar 10 x 10, first 4 sets i went low and then went down further until my ass touched my heals. done this with a 4 0 3 ish speed so down slow and up relativly slow. after 4 sets my legs were blown to pieces and i felt like stopping but the next 2 i went to legs parallel to the floor then the last 4 just slightly higher. on the first four legs were relativley close as well and man it hurt and i mean hurt like the first time i had sex, ohh thats what a girls supposed to say !!!!!!*

*
seated calf raises 42 kg *

*
20 then 9 x 10, got abit carried away on the first set !!!!!*

i can hardly walk at the moment so god knows what i will be like tomorrow. am litterally looking up on another page things to ease DOMS, Although i like them to a degree i have honestly never felt pain from weights ever like that.

*Pointless fact : going all the way to the floor on squats is better than adding huge weights for a pump !!!!![/**B]*


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Excellent work Retro !!!

Ar you using a 20Kg oly bar for the squats?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Excellent work Retro !!!
> 
> Ar you using a 20Kg oly bar for the squats?


Aint got an oly bar. its just some 6.5-7 foot bar i have. I aint got no oly stuff because i cant really afford it or got the room for it. One day though. I may weight the bar to see what it weighs


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

gd stuff man., i use a bench as a guide of how far down to go . im sure many people do . as i do not have a proper squat cage


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

monsterballs said:


> gd stuff man., i use a bench as a guide of how far down to go . im sure many people do . as i do not have a proper squat cage


Well if you like pain then move the bench and touch your heals with your ass. Have literally been massaging my legs for 20 mins and they still kill. think this is gonna be pain right into the weekend !!!! got a bloddy wedding to go to on sat and someone elses dog to look after plus i gotta ride about 2 miles tomorrow with a huge bag full of parcels for the post office

B0LL0CKS !!!!

Tass the bar only weighs 8 kg so i cant even use that as an excuse !!!!


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

retro-mental said:


> Well if you like pain then move the bench and touch your heals with your ass. Have literally been massaging my legs for 20 mins and they still kill. think this is gonna be pain right into the weekend !!!! got a bloddy wedding to go to on sat and someone elses dog to look after plus i gotta ride about 2 miles tomorrow with a huge bag full of parcels for the post office
> 
> B0LL0CKS !!!!
> 
> Tass the bar only weighs 8 kg so i cant even use that as an excuse !!!!


LOL all I can say is I had this exact thing last week took 4 days before I could walk properly - I have to cycle everywhere too so i had no choice but to get on my bike but I have to say after a few min it actually did ease it a little and I felt it actually helped to get the blood pumping....................saying that I didnt have to deal with any hills and when I got home and sat down for an hour and then tried to get up it was worse lmao

Just keep moving as much as you can, when you sit for long periods is when it gets worse lol necking loads of glutamine seems to help too


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> Well if you like pain then move the bench and touch your heals with your ass. Have literally been massaging my legs for 20 mins and they still kill. think this is gonna be pain right into the weekend !!!! got a bloddy wedding to go to on sat and someone elses dog to look after plus i gotta ride about 2 miles tomorrow with a huge bag full of parcels for the post office
> 
> B0LL0CKS !!!!
> 
> Tass the bar only weighs 8 kg so i cant even use that as an excuse !!!!


well done fella 

re squat depth sprinters only do half a squat (not sure why) a squat to 90degrees places more stress on the knee than going past parallel ass to grass style .

if using a bench never bounce as the spine will kill its discs .

if unsure about how low to go then go as low as you can without bouncing off your calves


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

you working for post officve noe, if so you goinna move to a proper gym


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

barsnack said:


> you working for post officve noe, if so you goinna move to a proper gym


nah its the stuff i gotta post and my gym is proper, proper sh1t !!!!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> well done fella
> 
> re squat depth sprinters only do half a squat (not sure why) a squat to 90degrees places more stress on the knee than going past parallel ass to grass style .
> 
> ...


Guess with sprinters its about quick explosive movements maybe. I have honestly never gone as low before and the legs didnt know what was happening to them. there was no bounce off the calves as it was a very slow movement with a pause at the bottom, am sure this made it even harder but my plan now is to keep going as low and as slow as i can for a bit


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Hey up mate just catching up with your thread, another cracker to keepe busy in the evening.

Joe


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Joe1961 said:


> Hey up mate just catching up with your thread, another cracker to keepe busy in the evening.
> 
> Joe


Now you have seen it there will be no going back !!!! all other journals will look inferia


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

:nono:


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Haha joe watch out for the new retro. he's a changed man . i think BULLY is the word im looking for


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

monsterballs said:


> Haha joe watch out for the new retro. he's a changed man . i think BULLY is the word im looking for


Persuasive and fun are the 2 words i think come to mind over bully !!!!!!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

what you trainin today big ladd


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Persuasive and fun are the 2 words i think come to mind over bully !!!!!!


Thats the same as the gd old rape joke "its not rape, its suprise sex"


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

monsterballs said:


> what you trainin today big ladd


My dog !!!!

Nah its a core day today, was a bit concerned about the legs and how they would feel today but there ok. have done a few miles walking already and there good to go. Think it was the hot and cold shower with leg massage that helped.

Planks will be my main for the day today


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

yeah i need to start training core dude. i usually miss it out do a bit of ball work at the gym, and then a bit of BALL work when i get home . angry ball work haha

Planks on the ball is usually my main when i do core . with feet on the ball


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

monsterballs said:


> Thats the same as the gd old rape joke "its not rape, its suprise sex"


you cant beat a good old rape joke :mellow:


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

You tell fat jokes to fat people, you **** them off.

You tell cancer jokes to a doctor, you get a disapproving scowl.

You tell Maddie jokes to Kate and Gerry, you really upset them.

But when I tell rape jokes to rapists, it's pretty much high fives all round.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Retro, you've got a twin in GreedyBen


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

retro-mental said:


> Now you have seen it there will be no going back !!!! all other journals will look inferia


 :lol: :lol: :lol:



Tassotti said:


> Retro, you've got a twin in GreedyBen


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Hey tass its funny coz i was looking through a thread and seen his pic and though Now theres a handsome chappy !!!!!!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Hey tass its funny coz i was looking through a thread and seen his pic and though Now theres a handsome chappy !!!!!!


You'll always have an alibi now, mate. Those line-up worries are a thing of the past:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Hey tass its funny coz i was looking through a thread and seen his pic and though Now theres a handsome chappy !!!!!!


You talking about me there? :bounce:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Weighed in today at *12.1 and 3 quarters*, was hoping for a little more than that but still up 1 pound on last week. It is my last week of GVT and i am starting to feel a bit run down from it. I feel that i can just do this week then i would probably start overtraining , loosing weight and not recovering. so the plan is to do this week hen have a week off whilst i figure out where i go from there. Havent posted friday workout yet but will do later


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

retro-mental said:


> Weighed in today at *12.1 and 3 quarters*, was hoping for a little more than that but still up 1 pound on last week. It is my last week of GVT and i am starting to feel a bit run down from it. I feel that i can just do this week then i would probably start overtraining , loosing weight and not recovering. so the plan is to do this week hen have a week off whilst i figure out where i go from there. Havent posted friday workout yet but will do later


A pound is a pound mate, well done. Whats GVT??

Best to rest when your feeling the way the are mate, its done me the workd of good and the weight is creeping higher again deffinately down to recovery and rest. It wont harm you mate probably be more benificail in the long run.

Joe


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Joe1961 said:


> A pound is a pound mate, well done. Whats GVT??
> 
> Best to rest when your feeling the way the are mate, its done me the workd of good and the weight is creeping higher again deffinately down to recovery and rest. It wont harm you mate probably be more benificail in the long run.
> 
> Joe


GVT is

German Volume Training, thats the routine i am doing. I like to hav a week out every 4 months or so and start a new routine but 6 weeks with GVT is tuff.

I know a pound aitn to bad but i look at other people that are using gear and adding 3-5 pounds a week on a good week. I aint in no hurry or anything but double what i am doing would be good. Get this week out the way and sit back for a few days


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Fridays workout

*Pull ups 10 9 9 9 9 8 8 8 6 8 for a total of 84, not to sure i am gonna hit the hudred pull ups as this killed me and anbout three quarters of the way through the last 2 reps on nearly all was negatives*

*
Shrugs 52kg 10x10*

*
ez bar bi curls 18.5kg 10 10 10 10 10 16kg 10 10 10 10 10. *

Arms are struggling after all the pull ups. I feel they are really working now as theres some thickness to the lats now


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Good work bud.

100 pull-ups will be v impressive.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

todays workout

*behind the neck press 30kg 10 10 10 10 10 10 28 kg 10 10 10 10 *

*
flat bench 33kg 10 x 10 *

*
decline tri extentions 22kg 10 10 10 10 10 20kg 10 10 10 10 10 *

behind the neck total weight moved 2920 compaired to last weeks 2810

flat bench total weight moved 3300 compaired to last weeks 3268

tri extentions total weight moved 2100 compaired to last weeks 2000

Weight going up which is good. felt proper shakey today after gym and found it hard to lift my protein shake up !!!!

Was at a local strongman comp on sat to have a little look. it was not that well advertised and needed a bit of work to it but was very entertaining none the less. i was suprised to see a lad of 20ish about 6.1 tall and weighing about 12 stone ish pressing a good 82kg's. he came last bt compaired to the rest he was pretty small and young but had agood natural strength. gymfit was supposed to be there but she could not make it.

Had to go after a couple of hours as we was looking after a mates bulldog whilst they got married and we wanted to turn up outside the church with him and his little waist coat, bow tie on. the look on there face was great. Then hoped back to watch truck pull but it had finnished a few hours early coz of a few injuries !!!!!!

*Pointless fact: all the clocks in pulp fiction are set to 4.20*


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Good work bud.
> 
> 100 pull-ups will be v impressive.


And very fooking hard although not as hard as you would think. Dont think i will do it or at least without 10% being just negatives but if i dont it will be something i will try in the future


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

just thought i would chuck that in so i remember what i am working towards !!!!!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You need this fcuker

https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/circus-dumbells/78kg-circus-dumbell.html


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

retro-mental said:


> todays workout
> 
> *behind the neck press 30kg 10 10 10 10 10 10 28 kg 10 10 10 10 *
> 
> ...


Im knackered just reading that! sorry if I've missed b itut how long have you got to go on this plan & has it helped with flexibilty due to the high reps and lighter weights? I'll go back and have a better read anyhow & pick up some ideas.

How long does it take you to complete all your exercises/reps aprox per session? looks like it would take ages.............gotta hand it to you for being so disciplined and doing all this at home :thumbup1:

Am p***ed off at missing the stongman comp on Sat, always somthing going wrong or breaking at the moment :cursing:

After watching the vids from the strongwoman comp on Sat and seeing Mrs Ewen doing so well Im really getting into the idea of this :thumb: Will be attempting to get to the comp mentioned in Swindon in a couple of weeks though


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

Ok ignore my questions about time left on this GVT plan as just seen above, doh! :wacko:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Last week of 6 weeks and it takes about 1 and a half hours to complete !!!!!!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> You need this fcuker
> 
> https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/circus-dumbells/78kg-circus-dumbell.html


yeah would make a great door stop !!!!!


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

retro-mental said:


> Last week of 6 weeks and it takes about 1 and a half hours to complete !!!!!!!


wow 90 min working out at home takes some concentration!! Im really bad at doing more than 20 min actual weights if Im at home but in the gym I'll happliy spend 90 min, guess its coz I cant wander off and find other stuff to do in the gym lol

Need to get stricter with myself!


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

retro-mental said:


> View attachment 62656
> 
> 
> just thought i would chuck that in so i remember what i am working towards !!!!!!


hahahaha I like the pose!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

111,111,111 x 111,111,111 = 12,345,678,987,654,321


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> View attachment 62656
> 
> 
> just thought i would chuck that in so i remember what i am working towards !!!!!!


You might not get this physique in 6 weeks but you should have been able to grow the moustache!!

Pointless fact: Peter Andre is a useless CVNT!!

Cheers

Expletive (formerly JS72)


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

I definatly have not got the physique in that time, i aint even got the tash but then i have only been growing again for 3 weeks !!!!



I cant see much difference apart from the lats are more visible slightly but then its not really a hypertrophy routine


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

looking tip top mate!! triceps are comin on too pal

Keep up with them 1000reps pull ups lol.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

There's definite improvements there bud...Nice work :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

you dont look half bad m8 good work


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

I think it could be better with better light / poses as such !!!!!!

Theres some progress i am sure. looking forward to finishing gvt and going on to a different routine. Would like to do a stregh based routine but i am not sure i am ready for that but suggestions would be great so i have a few things to look up. My instinct is to go for the total opposite of GVT which will shock the muscles the most, like a 5x5 heavy. have always wanted to do a HIIT style training too


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Can you really go heavy at the moment though?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Can you really go heavy at the moment though?


I feel i can but if the truth be known probably not. i may opt for a more conventional bodybulding routine with an 8 rep range. Need to do some reading !!!!!!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Of course there is progress mate. Don't expect too much too soon and don't get despondent. Growth comes in spurts and often when you least expect it. It is also difficult to see progress clearly when you see yourself every day. Stick with your plan and don't be tempted to try radical sh1t cos you feel you're not progressing quickly enough. That's a sure route to a progress de-railing injury. Keep it going man:thumb:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Great pics bud, you can really see the differance between the two back poses...your current avi and the new pic...Excellent work mate!! Keep it up :thumb:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Of course there is progress mate. Don't expect too much too soon and don't get despondent. Growth comes in spurts and often when you least expect it. It is also difficult to see progress clearly when you see yourself every day. Stick with your plan and don't be tempted to try radical sh1t cos you feel you're not progressing quickly enough. That's a sure route to a progress de-railing injury. Keep it going man:thumb:


Yeah i kno theres progress but i was never going to add much muscle with GVT and it was more about blasting myself to get it all kick started again. The progress is more on paper than visual. My strength and endurance have gone up. i feel better and therefore stronger. Visually my lats have come on and the shoulder and traps have a bit to. i see no difference in the chest but i dont really care about chest. for me its always been back shoulders and legs as i am tall and thin and these would be the parts to fill me out so to speak.

i guess i was hoping that muscle memory would have a better memory !!!!! but i think that the next routine i do i will see more benifits as i will be in more a muscle growth rep range. Like i said stregth endurance and weight have gone up so its a sucsess. the fact that i am doing it when 3-4 months back i was not sure i would do weights again is also a sucsess.

My goal is still to bulk up and get the oldtime strongman pics on here and everyday i am closer to it but i also have a quicker goal now as halloween is fast approaching, i have an idea what to dress as based on a comment made at a wedding where there was a few lads i aint seen in a while.

One of them said " you aint bronson no more coz you shaved your tash off and you dont look hard now !!!!! "

Cheeky little bugger but i though who better to go to halloween as than bronson !!!!!!

Let the growing comence


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

lee85 said:


> Great pics bud, you can really see the differance between the two back poses...your current avi and the new pic...Excellent work mate!! Keep it up :thumb:


Cheers lee and all the rest for the vote of confidence. There is improvment and all is good. I will do a conclusion of gvt at the end of the week or next monday so oters have an idea if its for them or not


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update:

*Squats, Stuck with 20kg ( very hard to do that !!!! ) Went A2G for the first 5x10 then parallel for the next 5x10 so pretty much the same as last week except i slowed the movement down a notch. Legs feel good and there was plenty more in the tank really *

*
Seated calf raises 48kg 10x10 *

Bit of a boring workout with no real sweat on, maybe because its the last week i aint putting my all in it

*Pointless fact : the longest prison sentance is 384,912 YEARS to a spanish man for failing to deliver 4000 letters *


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Lamb stew !!!!

Yesterdays and todays dinner and lunches. The best thing about winter coming is stew, food of champions !!!!!

Am thinking after yesterdays sh1t session i may just do fridays back / bi today

As for next week am not sure if i should just have a week off or just do a couple of short workouts. am looking for advice on what routine i should go into next


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Yeah man . with squats ...dont push it too hard . just do what ur comfortable with bro...

If your looking to change routine ... I've tried EVERY combination in the book lol .

Now im hooked on this ....

Tri/hams

back

shoulders

REST

chest

Bicep/Quads

REST

reason i split quads and hams ... ur legs will be fatigued so, the second muscle u train u wont be giving it your all.

Same with bicep's and triceps dude

*Very USEFULL fact: A snail can sleep for up to 3 years... Average life span 3.25 years .*


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Lamb stew !!!!
> 
> Yesterdays and todays dinner and lunches. The best thing about winter coming is stew, food of champions !!!!!
> 
> ...


Can you put up a recipe Mentalist adn how you cook the mofo?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Can you put up a recipe Mentalist adn how you cook the mofo?


x2. stop hogging all the knowlege


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> I definatly have not got the physique in that time, i aint even got the tash but then i have only been growing again for 3 weeks !!!!
> 
> View attachment 62694
> View attachment 62695
> ...


i can see a good change fella, lats and tri's coming along nicely, also keeping bf down which is good, very impressed keep it going


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

barsnack said:


> i can see a good change fella, lats and tri's coming along nicely, also keeping bf down which is good, very impressed keep it going


Cheers bars, Its all going to plan so all is good

As for the stew lads its a case of

1 massive pot ( like a school cooking pot )

Suede, parsnips, pots, carrots, sweet pots, pearl barley, lentils, onion, tin of baked beans, meat of your choice ( beef is less fatty ) Couple of oxos, tom puree, herbs, pepper

Chop it all up, whack it in and cover with water then cook for 5-6 hours adding herbs, pepper, beans and tom puree on the way to get the liquid nice and tasty. If theres blood in your beef packet then pour it in. Lentils and pearl barley will thicken it up

Its a case of chuck it all in and cook it for ages, You can add broccoli if you want some good greens in there and it will break up to almost liquid over time. very good food, if bulking chuck a few dumplings in if not the just stew

Anyone willing to try it give this a bash. Its called wiltshire pie but its prob got many names and is really left over pie

Mince beef ( could use turkey if you want to watch the fat ) baked beans, oxo x 2, onion, spuds, cheese, and tinned toms

Cook up the meat onions beans and toms in a casserole dish and add the oxos, you should have like a bolognese with beans and gravy.

cut the spuds into half cm slices and boil for 10 mins. Once boiled place them over the top of your meat sauce to form a lidso you can only see spud, pour grated cheese over the top. Cook with a lid on for 40-50 mins then take the lid off and melt the cheese. Half fat cheese and sweet pots if looking out for the pounds. Top notch food

I may even add more recipies !!!!!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

they seem quite nice, any chance you can make me one and post it over, havent had a good stew in ages


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

barsnack said:


> they seem quite nice, any chance you can make me one and post it over, havent had a good stew in ages


I might film myself bathing in it for you !!!!!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> I might fill myself bathing in it for you !!!!!


erm thats conjured up an image i wished never entered my head, so thanks


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update:

Decided to do fridays workout today, kinda felt buzzing for it so i done it. Shoulders still a bit funny but it seems more traps than shoulder now. Had one of those ping moments the other night watching the tv where it feels like a tendon or something has just ripped when i moved. Crampped up for a bit but seems to be a bit better after that but left the shrugs out just in case

*Pull ups 10 10 10 10 10 9 8 9 9 10, I tried with all my heart to get the 100. I got prodigy playing and got psyched, slapping the face psyched but all the heart and anger in the world could not do it and after the first 2 sets i was shaking, out of breath and in pain every rep. from about set 3 the last about 2-3 on each set was jump up and neg down. it was more my bi's and breath that went over my lats although they were burning. One day i will do the 100 full pull ups but for now i will have to make do with **95** which i have to admit i am pretty chuffed with *

*
ez bar curls 18kg 10 x 10 not really sure how i managed this as when i picked the bar up after the pull ups it felt like 100kg but again i got psyched and managed to pull it out the bag even if the last few reps on each set were a bit iffy, more swing than tarzan !!!!!*


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

That is fcuking pulluptastic!!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Good going Retro, thats some effort :thumb:


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Mr mental, your work outs would blow most of us away mate, awesome. Your well on the way pal, whats the next phase? Stew is my fav, come hawking season I constantley have pheasant and rabbit Stew on the go in fact fcuk it I am puttin one on this weekend pics and all mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Joe


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

top effort on the pulls m8

x


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Joe that must be pretty cool to catch your own dinner.

Cheers for the kiss fas, i needed it !!!!!!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

man-love


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

You annoy ¥e with your pull up abillity


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

retro-mental said:


> Joe that must be pretty cool to catch your own dinner.
> 
> Cheers for the kiss fas, i needed it !!!!!!!


I fill my freezer up through the winter mate, I may be not be rich but I wont get hungry pal 

Joe


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

monsterballs said:


> You annoy ¥e with your pull up abillity


Good coz you annoy me full stop !!!!!!

It aint all that really and i am sure that most people could do it with a bit of time and effort, I think that if i weighed 13 stone i would have no chance


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Joe1961 said:


> I fill my freezer up through the winter mate, I may be not be rich but I wont get hungry pal
> 
> Joe


Over to yours for xmas dinner it is then !!!!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

I can do about 4. Full stop!!!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

monsterballs said:


> I can do about 4. Full stop!!!!


Keep doing sets of 4 until you reach 50 then next time you will be able to do 5-6 and it goes on from there or do 4 then try and do 6 negs and next week you will be able to do 5-6 full ones


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Good coz you annoy me full stop !!!!!!
> 
> It aint all that really and i am sure that most people could do it with a bit of time and effort, I think that if i weighed 13 stone i would have no chance


What chance have I got then?:no: And Ewen is making me do them in my next routine. What a bully:whistling: :lol:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mingster said:


> What chance have I got then?:no: And Ewen is making me do them in my next routine. What a bully:whistling: :lol:


You gotta think though with the weight your pulling you dont really need to do loads, As a matter of fact you would be better adding weight, doing it nice and slow, not reaching full stretch at the bottom and only doing 5-6 reps. Thats about stregth power and size, mine was more endurance which lets face it at you age you aint gonna do it !!!!!!!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Yer bro , even if you just start off doing JUST the negaitive part of the movement. thats how i started and now im on 4 pmsl

depends what kinda pull up bar you have at the gym . i used to put the smith machine on the highest setting, and do um on there .

when your back muscles fatigue u shouldn't stop... use this methord....

litrally jump up, and very very slowly on the negative.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Cheers, fellas. I think I'll get a couple out somehow lol. And yes, retro, I won't be doing many and will be adding weight to keep the reps no higher than 6 or so whilst using a close, neutral grip. Hopefully my strength will increase as my bodyweight rises - at least that's how it's supposed to work lol.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Cheers, fellas. I think I'll get a couple out somehow lol. And yes, retro, I won't be doing many and will be adding weight to keep the reps no higher than 6 or so whilst using a close, neutral grip. Hopefully my strength will increase as my bodyweight rises - at least that's how it's supposed to work lol.


When you say neutral grip what do you mean, I see in your journal you mentioned this and i have been discussing "hammer grip" palms facing each other. Also why will you be going close grip ? is this because it works the biceps more ?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> When you say neutral grip what do you mean, I see in your journal you mentioned this and i have been discussing "hammer grip" palms facing each other. Also why will you be going close grip ? is this because it works the biceps more ?


Yes mate, neutral = hammer grip, palms facing. I favour this grip for a few reasons. You get a greater stretch, as you do with all close grip exercises, as it is a longer range of movement. The lower lats also get a good workout which isn't provided with wide grip chins imo. The upper arms get a good hit removing the need for any curls in the workout, bicep heads and the brachialis. I also feel the rear delts and traps also get a decent going over.

It doesn't cover all eventualities but I find a decent rule of thumb with back training is close-grip for width, wide-grip for thickness.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Yes mate, neutral = hammer grip, palms facing. I favour this grip for a few reasons. You get a greater stretch, as you do with all close grip exercises, as it is a longer range of movement. The lower lats also get a good workout which isn't provided with wide grip chins imo. The upper arms get a good hit removing the need for any curls in the workout, bicep heads and the brachialis. I also feel the rear delts and traps also get a decent going over.
> 
> It doesn't cover all eventualities but I find a decent rule of thumb with back training is *close-grip for width, wide-grip for thickness*.


I did think you ment hammer, Yeah it is really good for the arms, only gave it a little go the otherday now that pull ups are my favourite exercise,

Was always led to belive that wide grip uses the lats more as the biceps come into play less and give you better width but off the back of your info i just done some looking up but i know that dowing rows its always better to tuck your elbows as close to the body as you can so pulls should be the same.

Maybe 100 close grips is in order !!!!!!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> I did think you ment hammer, Yeah it is really good for the arms, only gave it a little go the otherday now that pull ups are my favourite exercise,
> 
> Was always led to belive that wide grip uses the lats more as the biceps come into play less and give you better width but off the back of your info i just done some looking up but i know that dowing rows its always better to tuck your elbows as close to the body as you can so pulls should be the same.
> 
> Maybe 100 close grips is in order !!!!!!


HaHaHaHa....Reps if you manage it mate. Not to mention the 20 inch guns:thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> I did think you ment hammer, Yeah it is really good for the arms, only gave it a little go the otherday now that pull ups are my favourite exercise,
> 
> Was always led to belive that wide grip uses the lats more as the biceps come into play less and give you better width but off the back of your info i just done some looking up but i know that dowing rows its always better to tuck your elbows as close to the body as you can so pulls should be the same.
> 
> Maybe 100 close grips is in order !!!!!!


you have to stop for 1 second at the top for them to count


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

so pull ups aren't the best for lats, im i reading last few comments correctly???


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Yeah there still great but close grip pull ups are better than wide


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

may have to alter my grip then...you retro, your journal is worth something after all :wink:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

barsnack said:


> so pull ups aren't the best for lats, im i reading last few comments correctly???


IMO close grip hit lats better than wide grip as there is a greater range of motion with close grip. If you think about it, you push the bar further with close grip bench than you do with wide grip, which only move a matter of inches. Because of this greater range of motion, close grip chins hit the lower lat as well as the upper lat thus resulting in a wider back with greater V taper.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm happy about this as close grip hammer pull ups are the only kind I can actually do :thumbup1:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update : weighed in at *12.3 and a half* today so i was off my target by half a pound !!!!!

Have been feeling a little sh1tty the last week and i put it down to over doing it. Am hoping to get 2 days training in this week on thursday and friday, Looking to do a 4 day split with a basic chest , leg, shoulders, back days. Not really sure what routine and rep range i am gonna go for but HIT is looking like the one for me at the mo. Need to do more reading really

As for GVT my conclusion is that I added just over 8 pounds in 6 weeks, my stregth went up alhough not greatly. Maybe if it was not off the back of an injury i would have pushed more and the strength and weight would have gone up even more. I am happy with the results and feel i have acheived something. I would also do it again if i needed a dramatic change or was at a plateu.

The DOMS were pretty bad as they would last 5-7 days and only just go in time to do that muscle group again. Looking to drop the reps and up the weight in the next routine which will hopefully last longer than 6 weeks !!!! and then he same after that, so building to a strength based routine with a 5X5 range.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

did you change your diet much while on gvt ?


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

GVT always looked like a route to overtraining to me if there is such a thing.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> did you change your diet much while on gvt ?


Nah i just upped the cals so same food but more of it. i alway eat pretty much the same although i allow for the odd cheat item or more carbs when bulking.

Expletive i know what you mean and to be honest i feel pretty run down at the mo like i am on the road to overtraining but i think that is why the routine is so short as anymore than 6 weeks and your gonna halt or go back in progress. If i am adding weight and upping the weight on the bar or doing more reps i am ok but i did consentrate on the cals to keep my body fuelled. It was and hour and a half session 3 times a week but i think it is worth trying for anyone stuck or needing a shock to the system.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update:

Had my first little go of a HIT routine today, Spent the last 2 weeks looking up info and watching some legit videos on form for a few exercises just to get the most out of them and found out the my elbows are way to far out for my overhead press !!!!!

This is going to hopefully be a four day split routine with work days on monday, tuesday, thursday and friday. doing a legs chest and tris on monday and thursday then back, shoulders and bis on tuesday, friday. I had to drop pull downs due to not having cables and was hoping for pullovers to work for my lat isolation, plan is hit an isolation then superset into a compound. Havent got my weights right yet and i am sure it will take a week to do that but looking to go for around the 8-12 rep range

*Pullovers 8kg 30 reps superset into bent over rows 20kg 18 reps *

*
Pullovers 8kg 30 reps superset into bent over rows 20kg 15 reps*

*
*

*
barbell shrugs 20kg 25 reps into upright rows 20kg 10 reps *

*
barbell shrugs 20kg 20 reps into upright rows 20kg 15 reps *

*
*

*
side lat raises 16kg dumbbells 12 reps into standing overhead press 30kg 10 reps*

*
side lat raises 16kg dumbbells 10 reps into standing overhead press 30kg 8 reps*

*
*

*
reverse flyes 16kg 12 reps*

*
*

*
ez bar curls 12 kg 20 reps into close grip pull ups 9 reps*

*
ez bar curls 12 kg 10 reps into close grip pull ups 7 reps*

It was a good little try out and left me sweety, breathless and arms / shoulders felt pretty good but lats did not really feel hit that much

The bent over rows even at that low weight were not to great on my back, maybe chuck um in for some wide grip pull ups

Overhead press is was trying more to get my grip right, Tried my 1rm on press and bench the other day to get my weights right for reps and could only manage a measly 45 kg on the ohp and 75 kg on the bench which is a big drop in strength from what i used to do. Was hoping to hit 85-90 on bench and 60 on ohp which makes me think i should be doing a strength rouine over a body building routine as with the ba included i can just bench my body weight which is not good.

The routine didnt last too long and spent more time changing the plates than working


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

When you get the weight sorted that will be a very intense routine, you'll be [email protected]@ked at the end of that!

It will be interesting to see how you think it compares to GVT


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

expletive said:


> When you get the weight sorted that will be a very intense routine, you'll be [email protected]@ked at the end of that!
> 
> It will be interesting to see how you think it compares to GVT


The reason i thought it would be good is due to the short intense workouts which are the opposite to GVT which is long and draining. I want to shake and find it hard to lift me post workout shake up !!!!!!

Even though the weight was low i felt a glimpse of what it would be like, theres not much time inbetween exercises which does not help


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

expletive said:


> When you get the weight sorted that will be a very intense routine, you'll be [email protected]@ked at the end of that!
> 
> It will be interesting to see how you think it compares to GVT


expletive

that is the best facking avi I have ever seen...ha ha fack it I'm gonna rep you for that


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

retro can i fuk find a decent side plank video , key is to keep at a right angle imagine poking your elbows out to your side (making a chicken flappy type thing without flapping) so that elbow is same height as shoulder and your pushing your elbows outwards and hold them there so its resting on your muscle , apply that to the side plank m8 .


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> retro can i fuk find a decent side plank video , key is to keep at a right angle imagine poking your elbows out to your side (making a chicken flappy type thing without flapping) so that elbow is same height as shoulder and your pushing your elbows outwards and hold them there so its resting on your muscle , apply that to the side plank m8 .


Cheers but its the normal plank thats doing it for me, it just happens to be the left side that feels the pain. Must have been the way i wrote it !


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> Cheers but its the normal plank thats doing it for me, it just happens to be the left side that feels the pain. Must have been the way i wrote it !


in that case put your hands on the floor like your going to do a press up , rather than elbows


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> in that case put your hands on the floor like your going to do a press up , rather than elbows


I tried that too and also gave it a go last night with strict form concentrating on my shoulder position. Maybe i need to lay off them for a few weeks and try again after


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

you ever broken a collar bone or damaged something in that area ?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> you ever broken a collar bone or damaged something in that area ?


Not that i know of but if i rotate my shoulders the left collar bone always clicks. If i cant get to the bottom of it i may set my barbell low on the rack and rest my chest to take some of the presure of it when doing planks or try one armed planks. Am looking to get a roller but it maybe the same pressure on the collar bone. Never noticed any pain before when doing push ups though


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

sounds like a tight tendon , lots of stretching in that area is needed me thinks .


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> sounds like a tight tendon , lots of stretching in that area is needed me thinks .


i am on it, stretching, arm rotations and a bit of massaging. Done some light shoulder and trap work yesterday and there was no effect on it which is good


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> i am on it, stretching, arm rotations and a bit of massaging. Done some light shoulder and trap work yesterday and there was no effect on it which is good


my shoulders used to click shed loads dunno why but put it down to not warming them up and not stretching enough lets face it we all think we stretch enough but we dont .

are you looking at getting a foam roller or ab roller ?


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Good luck with the new routine mate, Once you get into the swing of it the weights will get bigger aa you get stronger, looking forward to see how it goes pal.

Joe


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> my shoulders used to click shed loads dunno why but put it down to not warming them up and not stretching enough lets face it we all think we stretch enough but we dont .
> 
> are you looking at getting a foam roller or ab roller ?


An ab roller but have also been looking into a foam roller !!!!!! I tend to click and pop alot everywhere but yeah no one wams up and stretches to the full extent



Joe1961 said:


> Good luck with the new routine mate, Once you get into the swing of it the weights will get bigger aa you get stronger, looking forward to see how it goes pal.
> 
> Joe


Cheers joe, Hopefully i can get into the full swing next week and start feeling the benifits


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> An ab roller but have also been looking into a foam roller !!!!!! I tend to click and pop alot everywhere but yeah no one wams up and stretches to the full extent


not sure you will benefit from an ab roller as it compresses the spine and discs if you do it then make sure your fully hydrated so the discs have more fluid .


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update:

Weighed in today at *12.5 and three quarters*

Done a leg and chest session today

*Leg extentions pair of 2kg ankle weights !!!!! 60 reps superset into squats 30kg 12 reps*

*
Leg extentions pair of 2kg ankle weights !!!!! 70 reps superset into squats 30kg 18 reps*

*
*

*
Hamstring curls 2kg ankle weight ( yeah i know but i aint got anything else to use ) 60*

*
Hamstring curls 2kg ankle weight ( yeah i know but i aint got anything else to use ) 60*

*
*

*
seated calf raises 60 kg 12 reps*

*
seated calf raises 60 kg 12 reps*

*
*

*
Flyes 26 kg 12 reps into incline bench press 50kg 12 reps *

*
Flyes 26 kg 14 reps into incline bench press 50kg 7 reps*

*
*

*
Decline tri extentions 26kg 10 reps into weighted dips 5kg 8 reps*

*
Decline tri extentions 26kg 8 reps into weighted dips 5kg 10 reps*

I have been looking forward to giving this a go but it didnt go as good as i thought. Leg extentions i stopped the reps due to bordem, The whole reason is to do an iso first to exhaust the muscle then do a compound to failure. obviously only being able to do light squats and having no leg extention bar made the leg workout **** and i may change that for volume light squats and calf raises.

Was planning on doing front squats to so i could hopefully add some weight and keep the back safe but this thing in my shoulder prevented that

The flyes were to heavy to get a full stretch of the pecs so again that was a bit pointless and it was not great on the shoulder. About the only sucsess was triceps in which they got a good pump. Never really done dips properly and i liked it.

Seems i have some sort of inflation of the muscle attached to the collar bone. It doesnt seem to want to go away at the mo but i have been icing and ibuprofin to see if it helps. hopefully todays workout dont make it anyworse but i will see what tomorow brings


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I would superset lunges with squats for the quads and SLDL with the curls for the hams, mate. That should smash them into growth. Like the chest and tri supersets.

Any chance of wearing the 2k weights in a strongman pose pic?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mingster said:


> I would superset lunges with squats for the quads and SLDL with the curls for the hams, mate. That should smash them into growth. Like the chest and tri supersets.
> 
> Any chance of wearing the* 2k *weights in a strongman pose pic?


There for my dog !!!! I did think about the lunges. I aint ready to do still leg deadlifts as this with squats are prob the reason my backs fuked. I would say the SLDL more so !!!! not really sure what else i could do at home but i may buy some resistance bands


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> There for my dog !!!! I did think about the lunges. I aint ready to do still leg deadlifts as this with squats are prob the reason my backs fuked. I would say the SLDL more so !!!! not really sure what else i could do at home but i may buy some resistance bands


I do my SLDL with light weights, slight knee bend and a really strict movement that only goes down to mid shin. I find that I don't feel these in my back at all, mate, just in my hams. I was wary when I first tried them as my back is far from bulletproof but found them comfortable to do. Try it with an empty bar and concentrate on the hams and you shouldn't feel them in your back at all.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mingster said:


> I do my SLDL with light weights, slight knee bend and a really strict movement that only goes down to mid shin. I find that I don't feel these in my back at all, mate, just in my hams. I was wary when I first tried them as my back is far from bulletproof but found them comfortable to do. Try it with an empty bar and concentrate on the hams and you shouldn't feel them in your back at all.


Before i done my back i was right into them but due to shortening hamstrings and hip abductors from cycling for years it set my back / pelvis out of line making my back weak. currently if i try to touch my toes i can get just below my knees and thats it.

I will try a set of them to see if the back can take it and if it can i may look to do some deads in the future.

I think i am going to adjust the routine anyway as i spent most of the time changing bars, and setting up the next exercise. The tri extentions into the dips was supposed to be close grip bench into dips bu i was using both bars for dips !!!!!

Home gyms are a pain in the ass sometimes. I have been looking on ebay for a leg press but there a bit to much money for me to realistly justify !!!!

If i could get the leg extention attachemnt i would be a bit more sorted. I spent about an hour last week with chains attached to the bench and looped round the barbell to make a leg extention but because it was not rigid it just moved all over the show !!!!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Leg Presses cost a fortune.

Skulls supersetted with bench press work well with the same bar and weight. As do upright rows and shoulder press.

Keep an eye on ebay, or local classifieds for a bench with a few attachments. Sometimes there's a bargain floating about. Unlike the weights themselves which always seem to hit top prices  .


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Leg Presses cost a fortune.
> 
> Skulls supersetted with bench press work well with the same bar and weight. As do upright rows and shoulder press.
> 
> Keep an eye on ebay, or local classifieds for a bench with a few attachments. Sometimes there's a bargain floating about. Unlike the weights themselves which always seem to hit top prices  .


I am doing shrugs with upright rows, Few seconds to take a bit of weight off and i am sorted !!!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Was going to crack on late with back and shoulders but the niggle i got in my shoulder, neck, collar bone aint going away it appears to be from the middle of my collar bone and the pain goes along the collar bone into the shoulder and across the trap and up my neck behind my ear. almost like when you sleep wrong but with some weird collar bone pain. It dont really hurt as such but i can tell something aint right so do i carry on and see what happens, do i just do light shoulder and back work do i rest it up ??????

heres a pic of where the pain is and later i would be doing some sort of pull up , over head press and shrugs, If i do a workout o may pass up the shrugs


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Hello mucker,have you put it in the injury section,maybe someone could answer in there as some might not see it in your journal


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

good thought rob

i am sure its just some inflammation or a slight pull


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update:

I did a little sesh, I changed it up a bit and missed out shrugs, upright rows and reverse flyes

*Pullovers 13kg 20 reps into widegrip weighted pull ups 7 kg 8 reps*

*
Pullovers 13kg 15 reps into widegrip weighted pull ups 7 kg 7 reps*

*
Pullovers 13kg 15 reps into widegrip weighted pull ups 7 kg 7 reps*

*
*

*
Side lat raises 10 kg 12 reps into over head press 30 kg 10 reps *

*
Side lat raises 10 kg 10 reps into over head press 30 kg 8 reps *

*
Side lat raises 10 kg 13 reps into over head press 30 kg 8 reps *

*
*

*
One arm rows 13 kg 12 reps*

*
One arm rows 13 kg 10 reps*

*
One arm rows 13 kg 10 reps*

*
*

*
Ez bar curls 14 kg 20 reps into close grip pull ups 8 reps *

*
Ez bar curls 14 kg 10 reps into close grip pull ups 9 reps *

*
Ez bar curls 14 kg 10 reps into close grip pull ups 10 reps *

Still trying to find the weights and sussing this out but all in all it was a good ses with very little breath left and nohing in the bi's at all left. I should have done weighted clse grip but not sure the arms would let me and the pullover / wide grip pull ups need to be heavier,

It felt better doing a 3 cycle of each superset rather than a 2


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Looks a better balanced workout, o mental one You are in danger of becoming the UK-M chin king. If you add some rope climbs you may get a role in the new Tarzan movie:thumbup1:

As his dad


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

I dont feel comftable doing bent over rows heavy so its chins and pulls all the way. Am hoping to get to a point where i can get 2 legths of rope hanging down and use them with hands staggered to pull up if you know what i mean !!!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

How about some towel chins for grip strength ooooosh too manly for me though


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

fatstuff said:


> How about some towel chins for grip strength ooooosh too manly for me though


Nice fats, thats the sort of thing i am heading for. I have my eye on some heavy grippers, 150 pound to 300 pound. Doubt i will be able to do them but i will work on it and when the grip is there i will be useing string to pull up !!!!!

Thinking about trying to grip 2 10 plates together

Last few nights i have slept like sh1t, I always get up in the night for a pee but am getting up 3-4 times, very hot and restless. I have upped my cals a fair bit in the last few days and am having 60-70 grams of protein an hour before bed but i have also used an inhailer for the last 3 days due to short of breath. I have never used an inhailer before so i will knock that on the head and see what happens.

Shoulder / collar bone pain is sorting itself out nicely. Still a pit of tightness there but i expect a week and i should be good. The workout the other day help get the blood flowing around the area and although i never hit traps they are the only muscle that i have felt good DOMS in but rather than the top its more the back above shoulder blades. Never had much sucsess hitting the top of the traps though !!!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I got some heavy grippers because my grip is ****, but i just didnt use them enough, i might dig them out one day, cant even remember what mine were, i managed to close them after a couple weeks lol, so they definitely work, but you got to hit your grip from diff angles with diff things. Dont worry you'll be rolling up frying pans in no time.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

fatstuff said:


> I got some heavy grippers because my grip is ****, but i just didnt use them enough, i might dig them out one day, cant even remember what mine were, i managed to close them after a couple weeks lol, so they definitely work, but you got to hit your grip from diff angles with diff things. Dont worry you'll be rolling up frying pans in no time.


I will prob be able to do the 150 straight away but aparently the 300 is tough !!!!

I will also be crushing unopened beer cans in no time !!!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update:

*Lunges body weight 24 reps into squats 40kg 10 reps *

*
Lunges body weight 20 reps into squats 40kg 10 reps *

*
Lunges body weight 20 reps into squats 40kg 12 reps *

*
*

*
Sldl 40kg 6 reps*

*
Sldl 40kg 6 reps*

*
Sldl 40kg 6 reps*

*
*

*
seated calf raises 60kg 15 reps *

*
seated calf raises 60kg 15 reps *

*
seated calf raises 60kg 20 reps *

*
*

*
flyes 20kg 15 reps into incline bench press 50kg 6 reps*

*
flyes 20kg 10 reps into incline bench press 50kg 6 reps*

*
flyes 20kg 10 reps into incline bench press 50kg 6 reps*

*
*

*
decline tri extentions 20kg 12 reps into weighted dips 5kg 10 reps*

*
decline tri extentions 20kg 10 reps into weighted dips 5kg 10 reps*

*
decline tri extentions 20kg 10 reps into weighted dips 5kg 9 reps*

Done some lunges on mings advice, They burnt out the legs nicley before the squats. Added another 10kg to squats and am tempted to keep putting the weigths on as i dont feel i am stimulating the legs anyway near what they should be but i suppose its better thannot doing legs

also done some light SLDL's on mings advice for the hams, Had a go with knees slightly bent but wasnt working so done them straight leg, It was giving me a bit of gip in the back and had the odd shooting pain ( touch wood it dont come back ) so not very sucsessful and i felt scared doing them !!!!! If there is no lasting pain i may try again

Seated calf raises are slightly arkward as you can add loads of weight but without a machine its not to safe getting the weoght on and off whilst seated so i lowered the safety rails on the rack and got a piece of board with 2 battons to rest the bar inbetween with a bit of a camping mat on the bottom for padding. THe bar was slightly too high still and at the bottom part of the movement the bar rested on the rails even with my feet on 2 plates but when i get that right i can add a decent amount of weight to it

Flyes were better with a good stretch and actually made my bench worse which shows they were better !

Never realy done dips and to superset them after tricep extention is great and i really feel that was the best part of the routine. Even found and old pair of gloves to give me a bit of cusioning on the bar. Triceps came out shaking and pumped

so far i am happy with how the new routine is going and next week i should have found the weights and reps properly. Bit of a pain setting it all up in a home gym though !!!!


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

coming along nicely mate


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Cheers steve, all seems to be going to plan at the mo

thinking about getting a set of resistance band to do a few extra things i can do at the moment

does anyone know about them as in what pounds of pressure you can get them in.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

http://www.suspensiontrainer.co.uk/8-resistance-band-accessories

Check here for some ideas retro....


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Great stuff, mate.

Glad the lunges worked but I think you should bin the deadlifts. Better safe than sorry, and if you are mentally unsure of them I think they are best left for another time. The dips are great as a second tricep exercise and can be a real tester mentally to push for those extra reps when you arms are burning. A geat pump and swollen arms are a decent reward afterwards though:thumbup1:

Well done, mate. I can see these routines starting to take shape now as you find what works and what doesn't. All the best.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

I love lunges, they are really underrated in my book!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Great stuff, mate.
> 
> Glad the lunges worked but I think you should bin the deadlifts. Better safe than sorry, and if you are mentally unsure of them I think they are best left for another time. The dips are great as a second tricep exercise and can be a real tester mentally to push for those extra reps when you arms are burning. A geat pump and swollen arms are a decent reward afterwards though:thumbup1:
> 
> Well done, mate. I can see these routines starting to take shape now as you find what works and what doesn't. All the best.


 dont want to rule them out completly but i may hit them on the head for now. I might incoperate some hyperextentions at some point as the lower back is getting nothing and its the area i need to strengthen the most. I have done lunges before but never as a superset into squats, bammmmmm !!!!!! it was good



expletive said:


> I love lunges, they are really underrated in my book!


there in my book up there now !


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Nice fats, thats the sort of thing i am heading for. I have my eye on some heavy grippers, 150 pound to 300 pound. Doubt i will be able to do them but i will work on it and when the grip is there i will be useing string to pull up !!!!!
> 
> Thinking about trying to grip 2 10 plates together
> 
> ...


I keep ogling these http://ironmind-store.com/No4-Captains-of-Crush-Hand-Gripper/productinfo/1272/ or slightly less manly variants. Will have to wait for now though.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Retro, just to let you know mate, that I did one set of squats today during my leg workout. 60KG on the barbell and did 6 reps carefully....lol....and felt no pain Here's hoping....


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Retro, just to let you know mate, that I did one set of squats today during my leg workout. 60KG on the barbell and did 6 reps carefully....lol....and felt no pain Here's hoping....


Its tempting to get excited and chuck aload of weight on but i think once your backs buggered you have to start from before the begining if you get me !!!!!

Good news though ming. Rather than increasing the weight try going lower, slower and more !!!!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Its tempting to get excited and chuck aload of weight on but i think once your backs buggered you have to start from before the begining if you get me !!!!!
> 
> Good news though ming. Rather than increasing the weight try going lower, slower and more !!!!


I agree always play it safe with injuries of any kind, just listen to your body!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Its tempting to get excited and chuck aload of weight on but i think once your backs buggered you have to start from before the begining if you get me !!!!!
> 
> Good news though ming. Rather than increasing the weight try going lower, slower and more !!!!


Yes, mate. Not planning on introducing squats back into my workout - will stick with leg presses and lunges. May do an occasional light set of squats for rehab not for muscle growth.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update :

*Pullovers 18kg 20 reps into widegrip weighted pull ups 5 kg 10 reps*

*
Pullovers 18kg 10 reps into widegrip weighted pull ups 5 kg 8 reps*

*
Pullovers 18kg 10 reps into widegrip weighted pull ups 5 kg 8 reps*

*
*

*
Side lat raises 10 kg 10 reps into over head press 32 kg 18 reps *

*
Side lat raises 10 kg 12 reps into over head press 32 kg 8 reps *

*
Side lat raises 10 kg 13 reps into over head press 32 kg 7 reps *

*
*

*
One arm rows 18 kg 10 reps*

*
One arm rows 18 kg 10 reps*

*
One arm rows 18 kg 10 reps*

*
*

*
Ez bar curls 15 kg 20 reps into close grip pull ups 10 reps *

*
Ez bar curls 15 kg 10 reps into close grip pull ups 8 reps *

*
Ez bar curls 15 kg 11 reps into close grip pull ups 8 reps *

Good workout again. Left the gym pretty fvcked, Was tired before and toyed with not doing it but i put on some hardcore music and slapped myself round the face a few times. Into the 3 set of the 1st superset i was more awake than i had been all day.

Not much improvemnt on weight or reps but i am doing this routine twice a week.

the lat raises into OHP are great and anyone wanting to feel a great pump in the shoulders should try it but it does make you struggle to lift any weight overhead but thats the idea i hope !!!!!

Not to sure on the pullovers as i am doing chest twice a week and the pull overs seems to hit my chest most which would take it up to 4 days chest !!!! but i cant think of a lat isolation i can do instead of pullovers


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Yes, mate. Not planning on introducing squats back into my workout - will stick with leg presses and lunges. May do an occasional light set of squats for rehab not for muscle growth.


Thats a great attitude there and your too long in the tooth to get all " i gonna squat 300kg tomorrow "

If you do add them at any stage i would do them last when your legs are burnt out and that way you wont be able to add weight


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

GreedyBen said:


> I keep ogling these http://ironmind-store.com/No4-Captains-of-Crush-Hand-Gripper/productinfo/1272/ or slightly less manly variants. Will have to wait for now though.


Yeah thats the sort of thing i want just without the name and price tag but its worth it anyway. CoC 4 is the sort of pop your fingers out of there socket pressure !


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Another good workout, mate. Your routine is definitely taking shape now. If you're not using a machine Pullovers are a little tricky insofar as isolating the lats. Just do them slowly and concentrate on squeezing the lats to raise the weight, maybe not going too deep behind your head until you get in the groove. Keep it going you bad ass...lol:rockon:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Another good workout, mate. Your routine is definitely taking shape now. If you're not using a machine Pullovers are a little tricky insofar as isolating the lats. Just do them slowly and concentrate on squeezing the lats to raise the weight, maybe not going too deep behind your head until you get in the groove. Keep it going you bad ass...lol:rockon:


I am trying to keep arms straight and use the lats to pull the weight to above my head and no further. I have watched a few vids but i think its prob time to have anouther form check on youtube or something


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

retro-mental said:


> Update :
> 
> *Pullovers 18kg 20 reps into widegrip weighted pull ups 5 kg 10 reps*
> 
> ...


Good going mucker


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

That shoulder superset looks like a doozy, I bet that burnt like a [email protected]@ker


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

expletive said:


> That shoulder superset looks like a doozy, I bet that burnt like a [email protected]@ker


I am liking the shoulder, triceps supersets alot at the moment and yes they burn a fair bit !!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update:

Weighed in at 12.5 and three quarters which was exactly the same as last week. Was hoping for a 1-2 pound increase. upped the food last week too !!!!

*Lunges 10kg 22 reps into box squats 40kg 10 reps *

*
Lunges 10kg 20 reps into box squats 40kg 8 reps *

*
Lunges 10kg 20 reps into box squats 40kg 10 reps *

*
*

*
resistance band hamstring curls 50 reps*

*
resistance band hamstring curls 24 reps*

*
resistance band hamstring curls 35 reps*

*
*

*
standing calf raises 40kg 12 reps*

*
standing calf raises 40kg 12 reps *

*
standing calf raises 40kg 12 reps *

*
*

*
flyes 20kg 15 reps into incline bench press 50kg 7 reps*

*
flyes 20kg 15 reps into incline bench press 50kg 7 reps*

*
flyes 20kg 15 reps into incline bench press 50kg 7 reps*

*
*

*
decline tri extentions 20kg 12 reps into weighted dips 5kg 6 reps*

*
decline tri extentions 20kg 12 reps into weighted dips 5kg 12 reps*

*
decline tri extentions 20kg 12 reps into weighted dips 5kg 12 reps*

*
*

*
kneeling resistance crunches 40*

*
kneeling resistance crunches 20*

*
kneeling resistance crunches 32*

Good workout again, added weight to the lunges, trying box squats to get my form right whilst at a low weight. jacked the SLDL in for some resistance band hamstring curls which were far to easy. changed seated to standing on the calf raises just to hit the back of the calf more than the side. Done some ab work at the end. Still dissapointed with the lack of a weight gain


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Great going as always mate,the resistance bands can you double them so they stronger or they not like that?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Great going as always mate,the resistance bands can you double them so they stronger or they not like that?


Have only got one at the moment so looking to get a few more in different pounds of pressure but they are expensive !


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

retro-mental said:


> Have only got one at the moment so looking to get a few more in different pounds of pressure but they are expensive !


This might sound daft and not even sure if it would work,but could you use an innertube off a push bike,are they flexible enough?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Retro have you ever used stright arm pushdowns to hit the outside of your lats ????


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> Retro have you ever used stright arm pushdowns to hit the outside of your lats ????


I dont have any pullies in my gym ( home gym ) but i could use resistance bands for that. Also thinking about face pulls for rear delts. Cheers for the idea

Rob i have several innertubes so i may give this a try. Am thinking about glute/ ham raises from the floor. There supposed to be pretty good


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

retro-mental said:


> I dont have any pullies in my gym ( home gym ) but i could use resistance bands for that. Also thinking about face pulls for rear delts. Cheers for the idea
> 
> Rob i have several innertubes so i may give this a try. Am thinking about glute/ ham raises from the floor. There supposed to be pretty good


i love face pulls for rear delts .... ah sorry didnt realise you have no pullies, i now see why your doing pullovers , as you were lol !!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update :

*Pullovers 15kg 12 reps into widegrip weighted pull ups 5 kg 10 reps*

*
Pullovers 15kg 12 reps into widegrip weighted pull ups 5 kg 9 reps*

*
Pullovers 15kg 12 reps into widegrip weighted pull ups 5 kg 8 reps*

*
*

*
Side lat raises 10 kg 12 reps into over head press 32 kg 10 reps *

*
Side lat raises 10 kg 12 reps into over head press 32 kg 8 reps *

*
Side lat raises 10 kg 12 reps into over head press 32 kg 10 reps *

*
*

*
One arm rows 25 kg 10 reps*

*
One arm rows 25 kg 10 reps*

*
One arm rows 25 kg 8 reps*

*
*

*
Shrugs 26kg 12 reps into upright rows 27kg 12 reps *

*
Shrugs 26kg 12 reps into upright rows 27kg 10 reps*

*
Shrugs 26kg 12 reps into upright rows 27kg 10 reps*

*
*

*
Ez bar curls 16 kg 15 reps into close grip pull ups 10 reps *

*
Ez bar curls 16 kg 10 reps into close grip pull ups 9 reps *

*
Ez bar curls 16 kg 10 reps into close grip pull ups 6 reps *

*
*

*
Lower body bike crunch 50 reps *

*
Lower body bike crunch 50 reps *

*
Lower body bike crunch 50 reps *

Came out the gym shaking and covered in sweat. Added the shrugs / upright rows back in as my shoulder feels good now. am trying to do upper and lower ab work every session a its something i neglect. also was doing dumbbell pullovers hence feeling it in my chest more so changer for barbell and felt it more in the lats.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

update :

*Lunges 26kg 22 reps into kneeling squats 40kg 8 reps *

*
Lunges 26kg 20 reps into kneeling squats 40kg 8 reps *

*
Lunges 26kg 20 reps into kneeling squats 40kg 8 reps *

*
*

*
resistance band hamstring curls 40 reps*

*
resistance band hamstring curls 30 reps*

*
resistance band hamstring curls 30 reps*

*
*

*
seated calf raises 40kg 15 reps*

*
seated calf raises 58kg 15 reps *

*
seated calf raises 58kg 20 reps *

*
*

*
flyes 21kg 12 reps into incline bench press 50kg 8 reps*

*
flyes 21kg 10 reps into incline bench press 50kg 8 reps*

*
flyes 21kg 9 reps into incline bench press 50kg 8eps*

*
*

*
spoons 21kg 12 reps into dips 8 reps*

*
spoons 21kg 10 reps into dips 8 reps*

*
spoons 21kg 8 reps into dips 7 reps*

*
*

*
kneeling resistance crunches 25*

*
kneeling resistance crunches 25*

*
kneeling resistance crunches 50*

Tried something a little different today. I done kneeling crunches for the first time every. Wanted to do them awhile back as there supposed to be great for hams and glutes. I found it more quad and glutes but they were actually really good. not as hard as a drive from full squats but hard in a different way, you would have to try them to see what i mean but i found the hips were alot more in play with these. I also done spoons to give them a go and found they were very good on the triceps, so much so i could only just manage bodyweight dips after.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

I dont know what a kneeling squat or spoons are?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

expletive said:


> I dont know what a kneeling squat or spoons are?


Kneeling squat is what it says on the tin, You kneel down and push up the say as a squat but you are on you knees the whole time.

Spoons is what me and the misses do when we both want sex but neither can be bothered to go ontop but................... Its also and exercise that is on a bench with dumbbbells, palms facing in hammer grip and press from chest up. A close grip bench of sorts but with dumbbells palms facing dumbbells touching at all time


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Spoon me


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

New book?

Weird and Wonderful Lifts with Retro-Mental


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

You gotta try new stuff every now and then. kneeling squats is supposed to help with hip drive on back squats. I actually thought they were all right and my glutes were working pretty good.

Ewen your taller so you would have to spoon me !!!!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Cheers for clearing that up mate, you're a real one for the unorthodox aren't you


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

expletive said:


> Cheers for clearing that up mate, you're a real one for the unorthodox aren't you


if you mean letting the misses go ontop then yeah !!

I do try. Give them a go and see what you think


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Ill give the spoons a go but those knee squats can [email protected]@K right off!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

expletive said:


> Ill give the spoons a go but those knee squats can [email protected]@K right off!


To be honest if i could squat properly i wouldnt do them but i was relitivley suprised


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

I just [email protected]@ked my knee up tonight again. :cursing:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

expletive said:


> I just [email protected]@ked my knee up tonight again. :cursing:


****, Bit of an ongoing thing with you. How ?


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Have a look at my journal, full story is in there


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

update :

Bit hot today so done a half routine sot of thing !!!! but better than none i suppose

*Pullovers 20kg 10 reps into widegrip pull ups 5 reps*

*
Pullovers 20kg 10 reps into widegrip pull ups 5 reps*

*
Pullovers 20kg 8 reps into widegrip pull ups 6 reps*

*
*

*
shrugs 26 kg 15 reps into hise shrug 20kg 10 reps*

*
shrugs 26 kg 15 reps into hise shrug 20kg 12 reps*

*
shrugs 26 kg 15 reps into hise shrug 20kg 13 reps*

*
*

*
Ez bar curls 20 kg 12 reps into close grip pull ups 8 reps *

*
Ez bar curls 20 kg 6 reps into close grip pull ups 7 reps *

*
Ez bar curls 20 kg 6 reps into close grip pull ups 8 reps *

*
*

*
side bends 26kg 28 reps*

*
side bends 26kg 18 reps*

*
side bends 26kg 20 reps*

The workout got better as i went on but lacked enthusiasm. Still gave it 100% intestity with what i done though. Glutes ache today from kneeling squats. Not badley but enough to know thee worth trying again. Very nearly set up for a few rack pulls to see what the back thought of it but couldnt be bothered in the end !!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

expletive said:


> Have a look at my journal, full story is in there


Shameless attempt to get me reading your whole journal but fair play !!!! i might do some of that myself as i had a good little journal going that was popular until ftas, milky, rob, uriel and flinty started theres !!!!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Shameless attempt to get me reading your whole journal but fair play !!!! i might do some of that myself as i had a good little journal going that was popular until ftas, milky, rob, uriel and flinty started theres !!!!


Ha Ha, just couldnt be arced typing it out twice


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

retro-mental said:


> Shameless attempt to get me reading your whole journal but fair play !!!! i might do some of that myself as i had a good little journal going that was popular until ftas, milky, rob, uriel and flinty started theres !!!!


lol... your journal is still a good read mate, you love your supersetting dont you lol !!! looks like a killer


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

retro-mental said:


> Shameless attempt to get me reading your whole journal but fair play !!!! i might do some of that myself as i had a good little journal going that was popular until ftas, milky, rob, uriel and flinty started theres !!!!


Im still here mucker lurking as usual


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

i take a peek now and again too!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Keep the tash pics coming......


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

*update : *

weighed 12.7 and a half this morning so puting a bit of weight back on. Been hard eatting in the heat, back on full fat milk which should help


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> lol... your journal is still a good read mate, you love your supersetting dont you lol !!! looks like a killer


Flinty i had never tried supesets until now and its pretty good for exhaustng the muscle. it also means your compound lifts are much lower than norm but hat to mean says i should progress more maybe !!!!!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

retro-mental said:


> *update : *
> 
> weighed 12.7 and a half this morning so puting a bit of weight back on. Been hard eatting in the heat, back on full fat milk which should help


Morning retro hope alls well,is your weight increasing weekly or is it a sticking point for you putting weight on


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Morning retro hope alls well,is your weight increasing weekly or is it a sticking point for you putting weight on


i had a week with no change but usually 1-2 pound per week. its slow but its progress and to be honest i aint lifting heavy weights so i cant expect more


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

retro-mental said:


> i had a week with no change but usually 1-2 pound per week. its slow but its progress and to be honest i aint lifting heavy weights so i cant expect more


At least its progress mate and thats all you can ask for...pretty much the same as me...but havent weighed myself for a while now,maybe i will at one point this week....

Keep going mate


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

retro-mental said:


> Flinty i had never tried supesets until now and its pretty good for exhaustng the muscle. it also means your compound lifts are much lower than norm but hat to mean says i should progress more maybe !!!!!


its definitely good for minimizing injury mate, so your not needing to go so heavy.. but still stimulating the muscle !!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update :

Didnt workout yesterday due to misses off work and want to go to the beach. Didnt have time when i got back so todays workout

*Pullovers 20kg 12 reps into widegrip weighted pull ups 10 kg 7 reps*

*
Pullovers 20kg 12 reps into widegrip weighted pull ups 5 kg 7 reps*

*
Pullovers 20kg 12 reps into widegrip weighted pull ups 0 kg 8 reps*

*
*

*
Side lat raises 12 kg 12 reps into over head press 32 kg 10 reps *

*
Side lat raises 12 kg 12 reps into over head press 32 kg 10 reps *

*
Side lat raises 12 kg 17 reps into over head press 32 kg 8 reps *

*
*

*
One arm rows 28 kg 8 reps*

*
One arm rows 28 kg 8 reps*

*
One arm rows 28 kg 12 reps*

*
*

*
shrugs 26 kg 15 reps into upright rows 32 kg 8 reps*

*
shrugs 26 kg 15 reps into upright rows 32 kg 8 reps*

*
shrugs 26 kg 21 reps into upright rows 32 kg 8 reps*

*
*

*
Ez bar curls 20 kg 13 reps into close grip pull ups 9 reps *

*
Ez bar curls 20 kg 8 reps into close grip pull ups 6 reps *

*
Ez bar curls 20 kg 8 reps into close grip pull ups 9 reps *

*
*

*
Neck curls 5 kg 20 reps into bike crunch 20 reps *

*
Neck curls 5 kg 14 reps into bike crunch 20 reps*

*
Neck curls 5 kg 12 reps into bike crunch 20 reps*

was a good workout. have made progress in most things. am finding it hard moving up on OHP even though i can press more than that but the side lats before are burning me out on OHP

As i put weight on the pull ups are getting harder and harder

Got a set of 4 heavy grippers through the door today, 150 easy, 200 easy, 250 one mil off closed 300 no way near !!!!!

Been watching alot of vids, all 800 odd from elitefts on youtube and just watch westside barbells 30 odd vids. Some real good info and insperation on them


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

motivational vid time !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Mate, just of another journal there and there saying the same about OHP...do it seated bud, I used to do the standing...but now it's the all done with DB's for shoulders. I've not had a shoulder injury for ages...excellent :thumb:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update:

*Lunges 26kg 12 reps into box squats 52kg 8 reps *

*
Lunges 26kg 10 reps into box squats 52kg 8 reps *

*
Lunges 26kg 8 reps into box squats 52kg 9 reps *

*
*

*
Assisted hamstring raises 10 reps*

*
Assisted hamstring raises 7 reps*

*
Assisted hamstring raises 9 reps*

*
*

*
Seated calf raises 65kg 12 reps*

*
Seated calf raises 65kg 12 reps *

*
Seated calf raises 65kg 12 reps *

*
*

*
power flyes 26kg 12 reps into incline bench press 52kg 8 reps*

*
power flyes 26kg 10 reps into incline bench press 52kg 7 reps*

*
power flyes 26kg 10 reps into incline bench press 52kg 7 reps*

*
*

*
Spoons 26kg 12 reps into dips 8 reps*

*
Spoons 26kg 12 reps into dips 9 reps*

*
Spoons 26kg 12 reps into dips 8 reps*

*
*

*
Decline sit ups 12 reps *

*
Decline sit ups 12 reps *

*
Decline sit ups 12 reps *

*
*

*
The sack 1 long rep ( this is where you fall to the floor like a sack of **** after a workout for 1 rep to faliure !! )*

Was a real good workout. Set up my bar on the rack so i could use it as a holder for my feet and do some hamstring raises on my bench. had to use my arms to prop me as my hams are weak !!! They felt like they were going to pop ! need to do alot of work on them but its a good exercise. swapped normal flyes for power flye ( bent arms ) just to add a bit more weight. Chest was pumped after.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Nice bro! Question though...Spoons??


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

May have to steal 'The Sack' off you mate.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Yeah go for it tass

Sometimes its better right in the middle of a workout and at the end !!!!

Lee heres a vid os spoons






Seriously though its this

http://train.elitefts.com/exercise-index/spoon-press/


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

I prefer your other description of spoons!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good stuff Retro. You can always tell a good workout when a one rep sack is employed at the end....lol


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

retro-mental said:


> Shameless attempt to get me reading your whole journal but fair play !!!! i might do some of that myself as i had a good little journal going that was popular until ftas, milky, rob, uriel and flinty started theres !!!!


I like reading your journal Retro Mentalist, just not had time for a while but just caught up again, great workouts as per usual, been throwing a few supersets in my own routine, get great results or seem to be, defo a good way to go mate.

Joe


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Good stuff Retro. You can always tell a good workout when a one rep sack is employed at the end....lol


 Something i think i may add into all my workouts !!!!



Joe1961 said:


> I like reading your journal Retro Mentalist, just not had time for a while but just caught up again, great workouts as per usual, been throwing a few supersets in my own routine, get great results or seem to be, defo a good way to go mate.
> 
> Joe i know what you mean . I have loads of journals subbed and cant keep up with all of them sometimes !!
> 
> ...


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

haha, first one is cool mate!! I see what you mean now...that would be a bad one to get failure on, I understand the spotter, lol!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Right !!!!!

I am thinking of making a leg extention section for my bench. Theres a few reasons, Money is tight and also i have not found a seperate leg extention section on ebay or other places so this left me with a few ideas unti i settled on this one. I am going to use key clamps



I have two of these, now i need a section of scaf bar to fit

I am planning on using it like the pic below. so the 2 grey bits are the key clamps, section of scaf between them. I have a strong metal rod to go through the hole on the bottom one with 2 pads then the weights on the end as shown. Am also hoping if i can safely get the bench up on the safety rails on the rack macking it higher i could possibly use as reverse hyper or at least ham extentions so i would probably need to leave the pole longer to adjust height. Good idea or stupid ?



Also i am just kiding myself thinking i am going to saw through a scaf bar with a ****ty hack saw ?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

retro-mental said:


> Right !!!!!
> 
> I am thinking of making a leg extention section for my bench. Theres a few reasons, Money is tight and also i have not found a seperate leg extention section on ebay or other places so this left me with a few ideas unti i settled on this one. I am going to use key clamps
> 
> ...


sounds like a great idea mate, just not the crappy hacksaw lol X


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> sounds like a great idea mate, just not the crappy hacksaw lol X


its crappy hacksaw or nothing !!!!

Since someone said it looks like you got a ponytail in your pic you keep reminding me of the sax player in lost boys !!!!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

retro-mental said:


> its crappy hacksaw or nothing !!!!
> 
> Since someone said it looks like you got a ponytail in your pic you keep reminding me of the sax player in lost boys !!!!!
> 
> View attachment 64398


mate a fcukin love that bit of that film, awesome tune, and he is quite a dish mmmmmm thinkng about growing one now lol

"ohhhh i still beleeeeive "" lol


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> mate a fcukin love that bit of that film, awesome tune, and he is quite a dish mmmmmm thinkng about growing one now lol
> 
> "ohhhh i still beleeeeive "" lol


haha you knew the song too. Can you move your hips like his ?

You also look a bit like someone that auditioned for the highlander but didnt get the part !! or the guy called leo from twin peaks. Bassically you look like someone from the late 80's early 90's from a film !!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

a few randon pics !!

Dont make me angry, You wouldnt like me when i am angry !!!



B/W coz it makes me look better plus going oldskool for the end photo ( never the end but you know what i mean ) time to start looking for a leopard print uni tard



This is a random one that i consider a real feat of strength haha


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Excellent progress retro-mentalman


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Good pics mate, love the green effect pal, defo muscle development you s lookin good and green Mental 

Joe


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Definitely development there Retro, seems this later routine of yours is suiting you more than GVT


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Looking good Retro:thumb: Getting closer to the elephant lifting and that photo every week, mate. Top stuff:thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> a few randon pics !!
> 
> Dont make me angry, You wouldnt like me when i am angry !!!
> 
> ...


Good progress Retro


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Yep looking good in the pics buddy,like the idea of your leg extention to :thumb:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Joe1961 said:


> Good pics mate, love the green effect pal, defo muscle development you s lookin good and green Mental
> 
> Joe


Cheers joe, its amazing what eating loads of spinach can do !!



expletive said:


> Definitely development there Retro, seems this later routine of yours is suiting you more than GVT


Was never really going to get much from gvt other than personal achievement and a kick start, I think the photo looks better than reality though, light , angle etc etc but cheers



Mingster said:


> Looking good Retro:thumb: Getting closer to the elephant lifting and that photo every week, mate. Top stuff:thumbup1:


 One day ming , One day !!!!! I would at least like to try a horse first !



Greshie said:


> Good progress Retro


Cheers greshie, cant wait to see your pics ( in speedos )


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Yep looking good in the pics buddy,like the idea of your leg extention to :thumb:


Cheers rob

Hope the leg extention works. more so i can hopefully use it for reverse hypers. My shoulders hamstrings and lower back need alot of work !!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I wanna see a pic of this ingenious contraption if you build it


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

update :

Done an early workout today

*Pullovers 20kg 12 reps into widegrip seated pull ups 6 reps*

*
Pullovers 20kg 12 reps into widegrip seated pull ups 5 reps*

*
Pullovers 20kg 12 reps into widegrip seated pull ups 6 reps*

*
*

*
Side lat raises 16 kg 12 reps into over head press 34 kg 12 reps *

*
Side lat raises 16 kg 10 reps into over head press 34 kg 10 reps *

*
Side lat raises 16 kg 11 reps into over head press 34 kg 9 reps *

*
*

*
Seated good mornings 12 kg 12 reps *

*
Seated good mornings 12 kg 12 reps *

*
Seated good mornings 12 kg 12 reps *

*
*

*
shrugs 26 kg 15 reps into rack pulls 52 kg 12 reps*

*
shrugs 26 kg 15 reps into rack pulls 52 kg 12 reps*

*
shrugs 26 kg 20 reps into rack pulls 52 kg 12 reps*

*
*

*
Ez bar curls 22 kg 12 reps into close grip pull ups 12 reps *

*
Ez bar curls 22 kg 10 reps into close grip pull ups 8 reps *

*
Ez bar curls 22 kg 10 reps into close grip pull ups 8 reps *

*
*

*
Neck curls 6 kg 20 reps *

*
Neck curls 6 kg 20 reps *

*
Neck curls 6 kg 15 reps *

*
*

*
Kneeling resistance crunch 40 reps *

*
Kneeling resistance crunch 25 reps *

*
Kneeling resistance crunch 45 reps *

Good workout, left the gym smelling like someone had cooked cornish pasties in my armpits !!!!

Felt confident to do a few lower back exercises, so done seated good morings and even at that low weight i felt it and done some RACK PULLS !!!!!!!!! Closest i have come to a deadlift in 19-20 months. My hams are so **** that i cant bend down far enough to deadlift so set the pins up 12-15 inches off the ground and oppted for a sumo stance ( hams again )

Felt comtable and could have done more but i will see what tomorrow brings before i start jumping the gun. I still feel that i am holding back on squats , OHP and rack pulls / dead lifts due to being in the upright position but i suppose better safe than sorry

I have been looking up some good hamstring stretches as i cant touch my ankles let along my toes. Found some good ones but no matter what i do it seems to never get any flexability. Wondered if working on the hams and improving there strength will help or hinder me. One part thinks it will help as they will get stretched etc etc and the other part thinks more mass less movement

I also opted to try the wide grip pullups in a seated position rather than legs behind me. Was very hard and used a bit of core too. Probably the hardest pullup i have done !

Shower

Lunch

Walk the dog !!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/dorian-yates-blood-guts-5.htm

best leg stretches i have done .


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/dorian-yates-blood-guts-5.htm
> 
> best leg stretches i have done .


My hams hurt watching the vid !!!cant get than low so i will try it with my armon something and walk back the forward witht he legs


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Definate progress in the pics mate...as are really coming through man! keep it up :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> My hams hurt watching the vid !!!cant get than low so i will try it with my armon something and walk back the forward witht he legs


what i did to start was only do what i could then part way through a leg workout try again same again after too eventually you will be more flexible .


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> what i did to start was only do what i could then part way through a leg workout try again same again after too eventually you will be more flexible .


Yes i know what you mean, get the blood flowing and sometimes that helps with a stretch.

Just got back from the Dr's

I have not felt to great for about 3-4 weeks. I dont feel like i got a cold or flu but light headed and a bit dizzy, sometimes nausious as well. At first i though i was coming down with something. Then i thought it was the creatine making me dehydrated. I have not been able to put my finger on it so went to the Dr's as its not getting better.

Checked my pulse, blood pressure and ears all of which were ok. he advised an eye test !!!! My eyes are good though so not sure its that but i am squinting alot.

Any ideas ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

reckon it could be your eyes m8 staring at the monitor for hours then watching tv can make you feel like you said , if you test your eyes and get some giggs and its still a problem then dunno but go see gp again .


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

I dont want glasses !!!!!!! I am fuking ugly enough ! although it may make me look safisticated. Worse thing is i stare at the pc all the time but its just came about, sometimes i feel like i am gonna puke or pass out !!

Felt like it earlier and i started eating a fishermans friend, felt better after. am hoping its not my blood sugar levels


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

funny you should bring this up as ive just had a cold sweat and shaking like fuk feel very uneasy .


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> funny you should bring this up as ive just had a cold sweat and shaking like fuk feel very uneasy .


Sort of how i am feeling. Bit uneasy, bit not right somehow !!! maybe theres something going about.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update:

No training today, weighed 12.6 so lost weight on last week, been feeling a bit wierd and dr now says i could either have mild vertigo or suffering from over eating where the foods clogging my system !! Not eat much as of this and went out sat so hung over sunday and otherstuff going on which you can see here

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/152086-good-night-turns-into-bad-night.html


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Sorry to hear your problems, mate. It seems to me that whenever a bit of progress occurs some sh1t comes along to derail the process. Hope you manage to clear up the health issue soon - my man flu is stubbornly refusing to go away - and you get back on track asap.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> Update:
> 
> No training today, weighed 12.6 so lost weight on last week, been feeling a bit wierd and dr now says i could either have mild vertigo or suffering from over eating where the foods clogging my system !! Not eat much as of this and went out sat so hung over sunday and otherstuff going on which you can see here
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/152086-good-night-turns-into-bad-night.html


vertigo but your not that tall .....

hope all turns out good soon for you buddy .


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Have you had your ears checked mate?

vertigo is also a symptom of glandular fever


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Sorry to hear your problems, mate. It seems to me that whenever a bit of progress occurs some sh1t comes along to derail the process. Hope you manage to clear up the health issue soon - my man flu is stubbornly refusing to go away - and you get back on track asap.


Cheers, cant keep me down for long



ewen said:


> vertigo but your not that tall .....
> 
> hope all turns out good soon for you buddy .


Cheers, Need to get a workout in as my body needs it so hopefully tomorrow



expletive said:


> Have you had your ears checked mate?
> 
> vertigo is also a symptom of glandular fever


Ears, Nose and throat. Long time probs with me. Grommits when i was a kid, nose bleeds all my life and tonsils out. When i got to ENT they say " your usual sir "

I did not know that about glandular though. Will google it and prob tell me i am dying !!!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Ha Ha, stay off google mate, I had ovarian cancer once according to them


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Bloody hell mate sorry to hear your having a few problems, I hope they all clear up soon for ya mate.

Joe


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Hope you start feeling better soon mate...sounds like a very annoying thing to have...stay well man


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

lee85 said:


> Hope you start feeling better soon mate...sounds like a very annoying thing to have...stay well man


Cheers Lee, It is annoying as i dont feel bad but just not 100% !!!!!!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Cheers Lee, It is annoying as i dont feel bad but just not 100% !!!!!!


I can imagine that mate...does that mean you won't be training till you feel better man??


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

lee85 said:


> I can imagine that mate...does that mean you won't be training till you feel better man??


I can still train but i seem to have lost my appetite at the moment, Was supposed to get a session in today but the misses sons dog is not in a great way so i need to spend a few hours at the vets trying to feed him. Just no time at the mo but tomorrow or thursday.

Was back at 12.7 today so i guess dehydration and a days loss of food !!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

update :

The dog eat some food today and looked loads better so i felt i had time to do a workout

Lunges 26kg 12 reps into kneeling squats 52kg 9 reps

Lunges 26kg 12 reps into kneeling squats 52kg 10 reps

Lunges 26kg 12 reps into kneeling squats 52kg 10 reps

Assisted hamstring raises 10 reps

Assisted hamstring raises 10 reps

Assisted hamstring raises 12 reps

Seated calf raises 52kg 22 reps

Seated calf raises 67kg 17 reps

Seated calf raises 67kg 22 reps

power flyes 26kg 12 reps into incline bench press 57kg 6 reps

power flyes 26kg 12 reps into incline bench press 57kg 7 reps

power flyes 26kg 10 reps into incline bench press 57kg 5 reps

Spoons 26kg 12 reps into dips 8 reps

Spoons 26kg 10 reps into dips 6 reps

Spoons 26kg 10 reps into dips 7 reps

Forearm curls hammer grip 16 kg 22 reps into forearm roller 5kg 1 rep

Forearm curls hammer grip 16 kg 12 reps into forearm roller 5kg 1 rep

Forearm curls hammer grip 16 kg 12 reps into forearm roller 5kg 1 rep

Decline sit ups 12 reps

Decline sit ups 12 reps

Decline sit ups 12 reps

The sack 1 long rep straight into the almost fall asleep for one long rep

Good workout, Legs feel like the get really worked with kneeling squats. Spoons i done these more to the face than the chest this time and only went half way down to keep the triceps activated. Claf raises i done on a block so alot mor stretch there


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Good work retro

Couple of Qs

What are assisted hamstring raises

and how do you do your seated calf raises


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Good work retro
> 
> Couple of Qs
> 
> ...


the assisted ham raises are like these in the link

http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Hamstrings/ASHamstringRaiseSelf.html

But i am using my arms the whole time and on a bench ( not that that matters ) so as the link above but with a press up style although the hams take the strain, There pretty good

Seated calf raises, i do on my bench in my rack, I set the rails so the barbell sits just ontop of my legs, front of foot on a block but i found the bar dug in as you can use a fair weight with these so i got a board, 2 bits of wood which i nailed to the board with a gap big enough for the bar to rest in and covered the bottom with a camping mat for cusioning, I hope you get the idea of what i have explained, if not i will take a photo sometime for you


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

There more like these except i use the barbell set low with weigts on it to keep my legs down


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Pic please


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Pic please


Ok will get that done when i have a minute


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Pic please


or video :whistling:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

I did a little vid but its **** so I will post the pics and if you dont get it i will try another vid

So the firt pic is of the bench set one peg up in incline, This is just because the rails set better for me there. The bar is set on the rails



This pic is just a piece of board with 2 bits of wood screwed with a gap for the bar to rest and camping mat crudely nailed on for cusioning. Once on the bench, I perch with my ass just on the bench and then put the board with cusioning down on my legs and bar into the gap. Works really well as i can load the bar and not worry about grabbing it up from the floor or crushing into my legs


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Have almost finished the leg extention. Only took as long as it take to saw the metal but it needs to be set at the right length and i need to stop it wobbling at the top. When i have a bit of time i will do it but it works. It prob weighs 10kg by itself !!!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

all looking very good matey, and proffesional lol.. could have found yourself a nice sideline job there pal , ebay here you come lol !!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> all looking very good matey, and proffesional lol.. could have found yourself a nice sideline job there pal , ebay here you come lol !!!


Commercial grade !!!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Have almost finished the leg extention. Only took as long as it take to saw the metal but it needs to be set at the right length and i need to stop it wobbling at the top. When i have a bit of time i will do it but it works. It prob weighs 10kg by itself !!!!
> 
> View attachment 64982


Does look very professional !


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Love it


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

loving the journal so far mate crackin job

will pop in and keep track of your progress mate


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> loving the journal so far mate crackin job
> 
> will pop in and keep track of your progress mate


Cheers rick, Stick in some imput at anytime


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

So this is the thing ...........................

My legs today feel like the muscle has been torn away from the bone !!!! It is the worst leg DOMS i have had but it is mainly as its outer quads which i can say i have ever felt DOMs in before. The kneeling squats are good, They have gone right into the hip and the glutes. I feel these could be the key to some sucsess with my legs.

MY BUTT IS ACHING !!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

bloody hell i didnt think people did kneeling squats anymore you are brave retro .


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

ewen said:


> bloody hell i didnt think people did kneeling squats anymore you are brave retro .


They don't lol but I'm almost tempted into having a go sometime soon


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mingster said:


> They don't lol but I'm almost tempted into having a go sometime soon


put a cushion under your knees trust me


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

kneeling squats ??? will have to look at them !!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> put a cushion under your knees trust me


I can imagine with a bit of weight on there they could seriously fuk your knee cap up. Already on the way to devising a cusion with a hole in it for the knees !!!!

It is pretty oldskool but it works !!!!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

retro-mental said:


> the assisted ham raises are like these in the link
> 
> http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Hamstrings/ASHamstringRaiseSelf.html
> 
> ...


I aint commenting on seated calf raises lol

Sounds like all is going well retro


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

update :

*Pullovers 22kg 12 reps into widegrip pull ups 8 reps*

*
Pullovers 22kg 12 reps into widegrip pull ups 8 reps*

*
Pullovers 22kg 12 reps into widegrip pull ups 7 reps*

*
*

*
Side lat raises 16 kg 12 reps into over head press 37 kg 8 reps *

*
Side lat raises 16 kg 12 reps into over head press 37 kg 8 reps *

*
Side lat raises 16 kg 12 reps into over head press 37 kg 7 reps *

*
*

*
One arm rows 28 kg 10 reps*

*
One arm rows 28 kg 10 reps*

*
One arm rows 28 kg 10 reps*

*
*

*
Shrugs 36kg 12 reps into upright rows 37kg 9 reps *

*
Shrugs 36kg 12 reps into upright rows 37kg 8 reps*

*
Shrugs 36kg 18 reps into upright rows 37kg 12 reps*

*
*

*
Ez bar curls 25 kg 12 reps into close grip pull ups 8 reps *

*
Ez bar curls 25 kg 8 reps into close grip pull ups 6 reps *

*
Ez bar curls 25 kg 9 reps into close grip pull ups 6 reps *

*
*

*
Kneeling resistance crunch 30 reps *

*
Kneeling resistance crunch 30 reps *

*
Kneeling resistance crunch 40 reps *

Added a little bit of weight to most things, All going good. Biceps are getting a bit stronger which is good as i have never really trained them so hopefully that will help with other stuff. Felt a little twinge in my side when crunching so stretch that out and hopefully all is good

Can still hardly walk down strairs !!!! hopefully have a restfull weekend and back to it monday


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Excellent construction work there bro :thumbup1:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

lee85 said:


> Excellent construction work there bro :thumbup1:


its not bad i guess, I would like to make a leg press !!!!!

One thing at a time though


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

I would like to see that happen and how you gonna do that man! I think I may just build myself a home gym now, lol!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update :

Weighed 12.8 and three quarters this morning. The wiehgt is not really moving that much and i find my appetite is lower than usual. Its almost like i force down the food and now i am being put off it !!!! I felt more weight going on doing GVT. Also still got this lightheaded feeling that i have got no closer to sorting out but am thinking its migraine induced vertigo !!!! bit of a weird one really and wish it would just do one but guessing the migraines from the intesity i am putting in as the day after a workout it feels worse. Makes sense i guess

*Lunges 26kg 12 reps into squats 60kg 12 reps *

*
Lunges 26kg 12 reps into squats 60kg 12 reps *

*
Lunges 26kg 12 reps into squats 60kg 12 reps *

*
*

*
Assisted hamstring raises 12 reps*

*
Assisted hamstring raises 15 reps*

*
Assisted hamstring raises 12 reps*

*
*

*
Seated calf raises 70kg 17 reps*

*
Seated calf raises 70kg 16 reps *

*
Seated calf raises 70kg 15 reps *

*
*

*
power flyes 26kg 12 reps into incline bench press 57kg 8 reps*

*
power flyes 26kg 12 reps into incline bench press 57kg 6 reps*

*
power flyes 26kg 12 reps into incline bench press 57kg 8 reps*

*
*

*
Spoons 26kg 12 reps into dips 10 reps*

*
Spoons 26kg 12 reps into dips 8 reps*

*
Spoons 26kg 12 reps into dips 7 reps*

*
*

*
Side bends 26 kg 15 reps into standing twists 23 reps*

*
Side bends 26 kg 13 reps into standing twists 18 reps*

*
Side bends 26 kg 15 reps into standing twists 20 reps*

good workout again, upped the weight on a few things and the reps on others so progress again


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Definitely progression there mate!

Hope you get this illness thing sorted soon!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

The longest Monopoly game in a bathtub was 99 hours long.

:blink:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update :

Still feeling a bit strange, Have been getting a real hot neck !!!!!! Not putting much weight on and loosing my appetite so when better to change things up a bit than now !

Was doing legs, chest and tri twice a week and back , shoulder and bi twice a week. Felt like my legs and back were getting a good workout but chest and shoulder were lacking. Also thought that doing the whole body twice pretty intensely could be the reason i am not putting much weight on and feeling a bit ****ty as a day after a workout i feel worse. I feel like i am over doing it to soon so i am doing a three day split which will be

legs, forearms, core

chest, shoulder, tri, core

back, bi, core

Done a deload session and it was quite nice to not be so intense.

*pullovers 10kg 20 reps into pull ups 7 reps *

*
pullovers 10kg 20 reps into pull ups 7 reps*

*
pullovers 10kg 20 reps into pull ups 7 reps*

*
pullovers 10kg 20 reps into pull ups 7 reps*

*
*

*
Shrugs 26 kg 20 reps into upright rows 17kg 12 reps *

*
Shrugs 26 kg 20 reps into upright rows 17kg 12 reps *

*
Shrugs 26 kg 20 reps into upright rows 17kg 12 reps *

*
Shrugs 26 kg 20 reps into upright rows 17kg 12 reps *

*
*

*
one arm rows 13 kg 18 reps*

*
one arm rows 13 kg 14 reps*

*
one arm rows 13 kg 15 reps*

*
one arm rows 13 kg 12 reps*

*
*

*
seated good mornings 12 kg 18 reps *

*
seated good mornings 12 kg 14 reps *

*
seated good mornings 12 kg 15 reps *

*
seated good mornings 12 kg 12 reps *

*
*

*
ez bar curls 10kg 22 reps into close grip pull ups 6 reps *

*
ez bar curls 10kg 15 reps into close grip pull ups 7 reps *

*
ez bar curls 10kg 15 reps into close grip pull ups 6 reps *

*
ez bar curls 10kg 12 reps into close grip pull ups 8 reps*

*
*

*
side bends 26kg 44 reps into pinocchios 6 reps*

*
side bends 26kg 22 reps into pinocchios 10 reps*

*
side bends 26kg 20 reps into pinocchios 9 reps*

*
side bends 26kg 30 reps into pinocchios 10 reps*


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

dont know if this has been mentioned bro, but maybe over training.

doing legs, chest and tri twice a week and back , shoulder and bi twice a week.

MAYBE you could try switchin up ur routine, instead of back 2 days, wack it all into 1 day, same with the other muscle groups.

depending on how many days u workout,

id suggest

back, tri and quads

chest bi and hamstrings

depending on how many days you train switch it around .

I was training 5 times a week ...

Mon- chest, bi

tue - shoulder, tri

wed. legs, back

thurs chest, tri

fri - shoulders tri

i only did this for 2 weeks, defo felt overtrained tho .

The strongest muscle in the body is the TONGUE.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

monsterballs said:


> dont know if this has been mentioned bro, but maybe over training.
> 
> doing legs, chest and tri twice a week and back , shoulder and bi twice a week.
> 
> ...


Monster this is what i am thinking. I tried to let it play out for a few weeks to see if i adapt. I was making progress so not sure but will go back to a more conventional 3 day split push / pull and see how that goes

The strongest muscle for size is the masseter ( jaw ) and not the tongue, clench your teeth and see if your tonuge can open your mouth !!!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

nice google work on the tongue strength there lol

yeah, well tbh even on the routine above i WAS making progress. but i think when your body adapts to it . it will realise its too much and i think progress will slow IMO. could be wrong .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

An elephant eats upto 200kg per day .


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

ewen said:


> An elephant eats upto 200kg per day .


i deadlift more than that before breakfast


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

monsterballs said:


> nice google work on the tongue strength there lol
> 
> yeah, well tbh even on the routine above i WAS making progress. but i think when your body adapts to it . it will realise its too much and i think progress will slow IMO. could be wrong .


Whats google ??!!

As i dont use any gear and only have a small frame my body works better on more rest / recovery. I went through a phase a couple of years back where i would train in the morning say back / bi and come 3pm i was doing a few bent over rows to get an extra pump. sometimes even using EMS on the trained body part that night but it got me nowhere except immune system shot to bits . i have psoriasis so my immune systems pretty sh1t as its off fighting stuff that aint there.



ewen said:


> An elephant eats upto 200kg per day .


Ewen your gonna be close to that with your new diet !!!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update :

Did a small workout yesterday, Wasnt really feeling it !!

*Flyes 26kg 15 reps into incline bench 37kg 10 reps *

*
Flyes 26kg 15 reps into incline bench 37kg 7 reps *

*
Flyes 26kg 15 reps into incline bench 37kg 6 reps *

*
Flyes 26kg 12 reps into incline bench 37kg 10 reps *

*
*

*
Side lat raises 16 kg 12 reps into over head press 20kg 12 reps*

*
Side lat raises 16 kg 12 reps into over head press 20kg 10 reps*

*
Side lat raises 16 kg 8 reps into over head press 20kg 9 reps*

*
Side lat raises 16 kg 10 reps into over head press 20kg 10 reps*

*
*

*
Push ups 10 reps*

*
Push ups 15 reps*

*
Push ups 10 reps*

*
Push ups 10 reps*

*
*

*
front lat raises 16 kg 11 reps into rear lat raises 22 kg 10 reps*

*
front lat raises 16 kg 12 reps into rear lat raises 22 kg 10 reps*

*
front lat raises 16 kg 11 reps into rear lat raises 22 kg 10 reps*

*
front lat raises 16 kg 11 reps into rear lat raises 22 kg 10 reps*

*
*

*
Spoons 16 kg 22 reps into dips 12 reps*

*
Spoons 16 kg 15 reps into dips 11 reps*

*
Spoons 16 kg 16 reps into dips 11 reps*

*
Spoons 16 kg 13 reps into dips 7 reps*

*
*

*
decline situps 12 reps into planks 30 seconds*

*
decline situps 8 reps into planks 30 seconds*

*
decline situps 8 reps into planks 30 seconds*

*
decline situps 10 reps into planks 30 seconds*

Was a bit of a sh1tty workout. The overhead press i got a 7 foot bar and slide a 5.5 foot scaffold bar over the top as a collar. made it slightly different due to the grip and thickness of the bar. Only thing i really felt was the situps into planks


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Just litterally though i could prob make a swiss bar with key clamps and scaffold. squat safety bar too, Hmmmmmm


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

hey up what going on in here!

i see your slowly turning into the hulk mate

well your arm anyway going by your avi!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

big steve said:


> hey up what going on in here!
> 
> i see your slowly turning into the hulk mate
> 
> well your arm anyway going by your avi!


Yeah i was exposed to a dose of gamma the other week

UPDATE :

Weighed 12.10 and a half yesterday morning. Working on a pound a week at the mo which aint bad considering over the last week my trainings taken a bit of a turn for the worst and so has my diet. Had to have a blood test today, There thinking i might have low glucose levels as the lightheadedness is worse the day after a workout. Also checking thyroid and test which will be interesting to find out.

*Leg extention 16 kg 24 reps into kneeling squats 34 kg 10 reps *

*
Leg extention 16 kg 25 reps into kneeling squats 34 kg 10 reps *

*
Leg extention 16 kg 25 reps into kneeling squats 34 kg 10 reps *

*
Leg extention 16 kg 25 reps into kneeling squats 34 kg 10 reps *

*
*

*
Ham extentions 8kg 14 reps into ham raises 14 reps*

*
Ham extentions 8kg 14 reps into ham raises 14 reps*

*
Ham extentions 8kg 14 reps into ham raises 14 reps*

*
Ham extentions 8kg 15 reps into ham raises 15 reps*

*
*

*
forearm hammer grip curls 16kg 15 reps into reverse forearm curls 16kg 13 reps*

*
forearm hammer grip curls 16kg 12 reps into reverse forearm curls 16kg 10 reps*

*
forearm hammer grip curls 16kg 15 reps into reverse forearm curls 16kg 10 reps*

*
forearm hammer grip curls 16kg 20 reps into reverse forearm curls 16kg 14 reps*

*
*

*
seated calf raises 34 kg 50 reps*

*
seated calf raises 34 kg 40 reps*

*
seated calf raises 34 kg 40 reps*

*
seated calf raises 34 kg 40 reps*

*
*

*
front bar lunges 20 kg 10 reps*

*
front bar lunges 20 kg 8 reps*

*
front bar lunges 20 kg 6 reps*

*
*

*
bicycle crunch 50 reps into barbell twists 40 reps *

*
bicycle crunch 50 reps into barbell twists 40 reps *

First go on the leg extention i made and it works great for leg extentions but not so great ham extentions as i had to use a strap tied to the bottom of the arm and loop it round my feet. The movement was not smooth which is a shame but all it needs ia a top arm and should be good. workout last 1.5 hours which is too much, am not really resting between sets too and now my head feels dizzy as even though it was a light workout.

Thinking of changing it up to maybe 30 min heavy ( for me ) sleeping so bad i have even taken up some reading before bed !!!!

The forearm sets were good, the leg extentions into kneeling squats were good too. Bent down the other day and touched the top of my foot. Have literally only just been able to get past my knees for months and months. Hopefully this has something to do with directly training the hams


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Good work mate.

RE. Flexibility, the stronger the muscle the easier flexibility becomes so i think your right there


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Thinking of changing it up to maybe 30 min heavy ( for me ) sleeping so bad i have even taken up some reading before bed !!!!


'kin 'ell mate...Things must be bad !


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes Reading !!!!!

Dont write me off as some geeky scumbag just yet though !!

Next week i am gonna knuckle down, slept better last night so dont feel to bad today so far.

EX i hope your right that the stronger the muscle the more flex it has as i really need to work on hams. Years of riding a bike means the quads were the only muscle used. Need to adapt the extention i made to work with hams and i should be sorted


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Bet you were chuffed that the leg extention worked a treat mate am sure youll sort it for hams a man of your caliber :thumbup1:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Bet you were chuffed that the leg extention worked a treat mate am sure youll sort it for hams a man of your caliber :thumbup1:


Havent done a leg extention for a few years and it was quite good, One of those easy exercises that does give a good pump, like shrugs but yeah i am sure i can sort it. Just need to take my allen key out next time i walk the dog over the railway line !!!!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

retro-mental said:


> Havent done a leg extention for a few years and it was quite good, One of those easy exercises that does give a good pump, like shrugs but yeah i am sure i can sort it. Just need to take my allen key out next time i walk the dog over the railway line !!!!


Pmsl,dodgy fcuker


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

update :

After the light session yesterday and a good nights sleep i still felt **** until 12ish. it always seems to be up to 12ish then the feelings subside. Although the workout was light it was long and i find myself pretty worn out after. looking 1 and a half hours so today after a bit of reading and also a post from rep on mings journal i decided to chage it up in a human experiment i am calling INTESITY VERSE WEIGHT VERSES RETRO-MENTAL !!!!!. Got a feeling i am gonna loose

*Flat bench 54 kg x5*

*
Flat bench 62 kg x5*

*
Flat bench 70 kg x5*

*
Flat bench 75 kg x5*

*
Flat bench 80 kg x5 partial reps*

*
Flat bench 84 kg x5 partial reps*

*
*

*
Seated overhead press 34 kg x5*

*
Seated overhead press 39 kg x5*

*
Seated overhead press 41 kg x5*

*
Seated overhead press 44 kg x5*

*
Seated overhead press 46 kg x5 partial reps*

*
Seated overhead press 52 kg x5 partial reps*

*
*

*
Dips 0 kg x10*

*
Dips 6 kg x6*

*
Dips 7.5 kg x5*

*
Dips 10 kg x5*

*
Dips 15 kg x5*

*
Dips 0 kg x10*

It felt good going back to a smaller workout. I felt like i could have done alot more but that was the whole point. got a good pump but a different pump that i aint had in ages. Not so much lactic acid but more PUMPED !!!!

Few pointless things to add, Got a top and some glasses posted today for halloween, tried it on and i am looking a dead ringer for charles bronson but smaller !!! borrowed some handcuffs but i think i will have to ditch them as they are too small and hurt when on

Another pointless thing, i watched raising arizona last night. must have been the first time in 15-20 years and it was sh1t hot. Misses hated it !!!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update :

Head felt better today than it has last few days so maybe my experiment is working

*Rack pulls 77kg 5 reps*

*
Rack pulls 86kg 5 reps*

*
Rack pulls 94kg 5 reps*

*
Rack pulls 94kg 5 reps*

*
Rack pulls 94kg 5 reps*

*
*

*
Close grip pull ups 10 kg 5 reps*

*
Close grip pull ups 10 kg 5 reps*

*
Close grip pull ups 10 kg 5 reps*

*
Close grip pull ups 10 kg 5 reps*

*
Close grip pull ups 10 kg 5 reps*

*
*

*
Shrugs behind back 40kg 5 reps*

*
Shrugs behind back 60kg 5 reps*

*
Shrugs behind back 80kg 5 reps*

*
Shrugs behind back 80kg 5 reps*

*
Shrugs behind back 80kg 5 reps*

*
*

*
Bi curls 28 kg 5 reps*

*
Bi curls 30 kg 5 reps*

*
Bi curls 30 kg 5 reps*

*
Bi curls 28 kg 5 reps*

*
Bi curls 28 kg 5 reps*

Rakc pulls were at knee height and felt i could have loaded more weight on but didnt want to risk it. Still very cautious about doing these. Will hope to progress on these a bit more then knock the pins down a hole and start over until i am deadlifting off the floor again but also want to build ham strength first and flexability.

Close grip pull ups i was hoping to add 28kg to just so i can say to *ewen* i can still do them at the weight he is but it aint happening yet. could of probably added 4-5kg only ontop

Shrugs again felt easy but didnt want to overload the spine

Bi curls felt heavier than i thought they would

40 mins max on that


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Tell you what RM YOU FCUKIN WORK HARD MATE WITH YOUR TRAINING. you have to be one of the most consistent trainers on this forum good stuff pal.

Joe


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Joe1961 said:


> Tell you what RM YOU FCUKIN WORK HARD MATE WITH YOUR TRAINING. you have to be one of the most consistent trainers on this forum good stuff pal.
> 
> Joe


Cheers joe,

The time i had off makes me want to do it more and more, having a gym in the house and working from home helps too ( i say working but i spend to much time on here )


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update:

After a differnt style seesion on thrusday and doing 3 days in a row i expected to feel like sh1t, thurdasy night i seemed to feel pretty tired all evening and head was thumping. got up friday and felt a bit ****ty until 10-10.30ish then for no reason at all i had a feeling of overwelming well being that lasted pretty much all day. Not really sure what that was about but it was nice. Am generally one of those people thats got a blocked nose or headache blah blah but not yesterday. Felt real good like i was pilling almost ( with out the buzz )

only one bad thing, Went to see if i could touch my toes and did still then my back felt awkward after. Not painfull but not quite right, maybe the rack pulls were too soon so see how that progresses. Do some stretches and stuff and should be ok next week.

Bought a skin and nails sup with biotin in it for my psoriasis and took one yesterday so not sure if that had anything to do with my good feeling, Feeking hope so as there were only £2.50 from wilkinsons !!!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

lol never had you down as getting your nails painted :lol:

i did rack pulls the other night , well it was more 18 inch deadlift but pretty similar and it smashed the sh1t out of my core so be warned m8 and go careful we both know how volatile backs can be .


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> lol never had you down as getting your nails painted :lol:
> 
> i did rack pulls the other night , well it was more 18 inch deadlift but pretty similar and it smashed the sh1t out of my core so be warned m8 and go careful we both know how volatile backs can be .


Def smashes core. I say rack pulls but the were high partial deads really


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update :

Had bloods back, thyroid , colesteral, glucose blah blah all good. Testosterone satisfactory.

*Box squats 60kg 5 reps*

*
Box squats 68kg 5 reps*

*
Box squats 72kg 5 reps*

*
Box squats 80kg 5 partial reps *

*
Box squats 85kg 5 partial reps*

*
*

*
ham extentions 18kg 5 reps*

*
ham extentions 13kg 5 reps*

*
ham extentions 13kg 5 reps*

*
ham extentions 13kg 5 reps*

*
ham extentions 13kg 5 reps*

*
*

*
seated calf raixses 80kg 5 reps*

*
seated calf raixses 80kg 5 reps*

*
seated calf raixses 80kg 5 reps*

*
seated calf raixses 80kg 5 reps*

*
seated calf raixses 80kg 5 reps*

*
*

*
overhand forearm curls 20kg 5 reps*

*
overhand forearm curls 20kg 5 reps*

*
overhand forearm curls 20kg 5 reps*

*
overhand forearm curls 20kg 5 reps*

*
overhand forearm curls 20kg 5 reps*

*
*

*
underhand forearm curls 20kg 5 reps*

*
underhand forearm curls 28kg 5 reps*

*
underhand forearm curls 33kg 5 reps*

*
underhand forearm curls 28kg 5 reps*

*
underhand forearm curls 28kg 5 reps*

*
*

*
leg extentions 21 kg 5 reps *

*
leg extentions 33 kg 5 reps *

*
leg extentions 33 kg 5 reps *

*
leg extentions 33 kg 5 reps *

*
leg extentions 33 kg 5 reps *

All felt good, done a few partial squats as when the back is in the bottom position it still feels slightly uncomftable

hams i needed to add more weight but need to sort out the extention i made first and same with leg extentions. was an ok workout


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good to hear that all is well with your bloods, mate. Well done with the squats - I'd say be careful but I know that you will. Get your adjustable spanners out and get that leg extension extended into a complete workstation  . You can be the new Arthur Jones with your line of retro workout machines  .


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Its funny you say that ming coz i just got a load of rubber bands out !!!!!!!

Its hard going carefully when you feel you can do more but its easy when theres pain. Really i want to be doing more squat and dead accessory work and build core strength before attemping to go heavier


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

went out on sat to a party. i tried my best to look like bronson but not sure i pulled it off. few people commented that they thought it was good


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

retro-mental said:


> went out on sat to a party. i tried my best to look like bronson but not sure i pulled it off. few people commented that they thought it was good
> 
> View attachment 66821


 :lol: Definately living up to your name mate :lol: where`s the Bad boy tatt though lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> went out on sat to a party. i tried my best to look like bronson but not sure i pulled it off. few people commented that they thought it was good
> 
> View attachment 66821


you got the nose spot on ...


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> you got the nose spot on ...


Grew it myself !!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sorry m8 I thought it was one of them joke noses ...


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> Sorry m8 I thought it was one of them joke noses ...


HAHA

Why do you think i grow a tash and want to get bigger, its just to put my nose in balance with the rest of me. its fecking massive !!!!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

retro-mental said:


> HAHA
> 
> Why do you think i grow a tash and want to get bigger, its just to put my nose in balance with the rest of me. its fecking massive !!!!


Im saying fcuk all about hooters :crying: :laugh:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Im saying fcuk all about hooters :crying: :laugh:


you got a beast too then !!!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Keeps your feet dry in the rain eh?


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

retro-mental said:


> you got a beast too then !!!!


Erm no :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

keeps more than my bloody feet dry. sometimes i have small familys taking shelter under it on a wet day


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

update: Weighed 12.12 and a half this morning

*Flat bench 60kg 5 reps *

*
Flat bench 70kg 5 reps *

*
Flat bench 78kg 5 reps *

*
Flat bench 85kg 5 reps partials*

*
Flat bench 90kg 5 reps partials*

*
Flat bench 40kg 15 reps bottom partials*

*
*

*
Seated OHP 40kg 5 reps*

*
Seated OHP 42kg 5 reps*

*
Seated OHP 45kg 5 reps*

*
Seated OHP 52kg 5 reps*

*
Seated OHP 60kg 5 reps partials*

*
Seated OHP 30kg 15 reps bottom partials*

*
*

*
Dips 6kg 5 reps *

*
Dips 10kg 5 reps *

*
Dips 15kg 5 reps *

*
Dips 20kg 5 reps *

*
Dips 20kg 15 reps *

Am enjoying a shorter heavier workout at the moment. Flat bench i am strong until the elbows are inline with the body, once i go beyond that i feel alot weaker. The partial reps are with elbows inline making the bar about 8-10 inches off the chest. Could do over 100kg like that but once i bring in the full range of motion i limit myself to struggling with 80-85 kg and this is the same with the OHP. once the bar goes past my line of vision its a struggle but above that they seem ok. Any tips on how to improve the bottom part of these movements. Doyou think doing partial reps at the bottom of the movement will help ? and if so should i be going as heavy as i can and getting the 4-6 rep range ?

Dips are feeling good at the mo. added 20kg and it seemed easy but havent got a chain long enough to add more !!! Trying to make it a tricep straight up dip but sometimes find myself leaning forward slightly.

Not really following a routine as such at the mo so i need to sort that out as my core work hasnt been done for a week.

The light headed feeling i was getting seems to be going. I guess i was going to intense and the body was not recovering well, Aparently after a long intnse training the blood vessels are dielated and after a workout blood pressure can drop due to the vessles staying open and not enough blood ciculating through the body.

Ahh well I dont know what it was and i aint dying so feck it !!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update :

*Rack pulls 80kg 5 reps*

*
Rack pulls 80kg 5 reps*

*
Rack pulls 94kg 5 reps*

*
Rack pulls 94kg 5 reps*

*
Rack pulls 107kg 5 reps*

*
*

*
close grip pull ups 10kg 5 reps*

*
close grip pull ups 14kg 5 reps*

*
close grip pull ups 14kg 5 reps*

*
close grip pull ups 14kg 5 reps*

*
close grip pull ups 10kg 5 reps*

*
*

*
shrugs 60kg 5 reps*

*
shrugs 80kg 5 reps*

*
shrugs 94kg 5 reps*

*
shrugs 94kg 5 reps*

*
shrugs 80kg 5 reps*

*
*

*
barbell curls 25kg 5 reps*

*
barbell curls 25kg 5 reps*

*
barbell curls 25kg 5 reps*

*
barbell curls 25kg 5 reps*

*
barbell curls 20kg 5 reps*

Was a good little workout, need to up my game a bit and chuck a few more things in there. Done barbell curls instead of ez bar curls. was alot harder mainly on the forearms but was good


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Well done Retro. Keep throwing things into the mix and eventually you'll crack the riddle of iron and find what works best for you:thumbup1:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

To true, maybe some rows next back day


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> To true, maybe some rows next back day


Good idea. Wide grip rows in this workout would just about cover all the bases. Something for lower back would complete the picture but us dodgy back types have to tread carefully  .


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Good idea. Wide grip rows in this workout would just about cover all the bases. Something for lower back would complete the picture but us dodgy back types have to tread carefully  .


This is what i am thinking, with your grip on the ez bar and then maybe a few good mornings week after


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Still working hard RM I see and youve altered your routine some. I also noticed whilst catching up on this thread a picture of of some unsavoury character with an uncanny resemblence to that notourious criminal Charles Bronson :lol:

Joe


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Changed the routine around as my body was not dealing with whole body workouts twice a week. Sort of hoping to build up to a strength based routine


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Your doing well mate! Keep it up...change is always good bud, keeps the body ****ting itself about what type of torture your going to put it through next


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

lee85 said:


> Your doing well mate! Keep it up...change is always good bud, keeps the body ****ting itself about what type of torture your going to put it through next


The old back and tris are looking good in your avi lee.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Hello mate,popped into to see how`s tricks.... all good as per usual i see 

Cant remember seeing the conclusion to what happened with the Dog that night,was it ok in the end?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Hello mate,popped into to see how`s tricks.... all good as per usual i see
> 
> Cant remember seeing the conclusion to what happened with the Dog that night,was it ok in the end?


Hey, yeah things are good. The dog survived but is still having treatment at this mo. Infection has set in and he has loads of hard puss under his skin so there might need to be a big op on him but all things considering he is doing well. Tuff bugger !!!!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

retro-mental said:


> Hey, yeah things are good. The dog survived but is still having treatment at this mo. Infection has set in and he has loads of hard puss under his skin so there might need to be a big op on him but all things considering he is doing well. Tuff bugger !!!!


Good to hear that he ok and you are to mate


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> The old back and tris are looking good in your avi lee.


Thanks bro! Thats just lifting the furniture around the house, lol!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update :

*kneeling squats 50kg 5 reps*

*
kneeling squats 60kg 5 reps*

*
kneeling squats 70kg 5 reps*

*
kneeling squats 70kg 5 reps*

*
kneeling squats 60kg 10 reps*

*
*

*
hamstring extentions 12 kg 7 reps *

*
hamstring extentions 17 kg 6 reps *

*
hamstring extentions 19 kg 7 reps *

*
hamstring extentions 20 kg 7 reps *

*
hamstring extentions 20 kg 7 reps *

*
*

*
seated calf raises 80kg 5 reps *

*
seated calf raises 94kg 5 reps *

*
seated calf raises 94kg 5 reps *

*
seated calf raises 94kg 5 reps *

*
seated calf raises 80kg 25 reps*

*
*

*
reverse forearm curls 26kg 5 reps *

*
reverse forearm curls 26kg 3 reps *

*
reverse forearm curls 14kg 6 reps *

*
reverse forearm curls 14kg 5 reps *

*
reverse forearm curls 14kg 20 reps *

*
*

*
leg extention 30kg 7 reps*

*
leg extention 38kg 7 reps*

*
leg extention 38kg 7 reps*

*
leg extention 38kg 5 reps*

*
leg extention 38kg 15 reps*

wasnt a bad little session. Am still liking the kneeling squats, there great for the hips. Havent sorted the extention properly but it felt smoother than last time


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Finally got round to subbing to this! Got some reading up to do to catch up. Good luck.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

chilli said:


> Finally got round to subbing to this! Got some reading up to do to catch up. Good luck.


Nice one chilli. Its not the best read but i am guessing that your back problems are what bring you here. I did used to make more effort on this but there are so many journals on here now that its kinda just a personal log with a few good lads that pop by and help me out. Any imput would be nice


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

retro-mental said:


> Nice one chilli. Its not the best read but i am guessing that your back problems are what bring you here. I did used to make more effort on this but there are so many journals on here now that its kinda just a personal log with a few good lads that pop by and help me out. Any imput would be nice


You're right mate - it was that earlier chat that alerted me to your journal, but it's always nice to keep up with other people's way of doing things anyway. There's probably not a great deal I could tell you about training but I'll offer support wherever I can.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Looks like your making progress there RW.

When are you going to switch to a strength program as you said earlier?

I [email protected]@king hate training forearms


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

expletive said:


> Looks like your making progress there RW.
> 
> When are you going to switch to a strength program as you said earlier?
> 
> I [email protected]@king hate training forearms


Ex i have been reading up a few strength programs but most follow a deadlift and squat based routine which i aint ready to even do full deads yet let alone squat 2 times a week so its on hold but am moving towards that type of routine buy doing 5x5 reps and sets. I am routineless at the mo apart from a little one i made up !!!!

I like training forearms. Its easy to get a pump and they are only of the most fuctional and seen muscles


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update :

Had a bit of a blow out on the weekend and didnt eat much but drank loads, all good fun but on monday moring i have lost 2 pounds !!!! hoping this is just water weight and will all balance out in due course. Have decided to try sticking a shoulder day into my week due to i need to so upped it to a 4 day split. The misses brother was round and we had a good chat about when he used to do gear. Got some good info off him and found out he used to be a big bugger so for the first time ever i spoke about lifting with another human in the flesh !!!!!

*S**eated overhead press 50kg 5 reps *

*
Seated overhead press 55kg 5 reps*

*
Seated overhead press 58kg 5 reps*

*
Seated overhead press 58kg 5 reps*

*
Seated overhead press 58kg 5 reps*

*
*

*
Seated overhead press low partials 20kg 21 reps *

*
*

*
side lat raises with an overhand grip 16kg 5 reps*

*
side lat raises with an overhand grip 16kg 5 reps*

*
side lat raises with an overhand grip 16kg 5 reps*

*
side lat raises with an overhand grip 16kg 5 reps*

*
side lat raises with an overhand grip 16kg 14 reps*

*
*

*
barbell front raises 10kg 5 reps*

*
barbell front raises 10kg 5 reps*

*
barbell front raises 10kg 5 reps*

*
barbell front raises 10kg 5 reps*

*
barbell front raises 10kg 16 reps*

*
*

*
ez bar rear delt rows, hands on plates 14kg 5 reps*

*
ez bar rear delt rows, hands on plates 14kg 5 reps*

*
ez bar rear delt rows, hands on plates 14kg 5 reps*

*
ez bar rear delt rows, hands on plates 14kg 5 reps*

*
ez bar rear delt rows, hands on plates 14kg 13 reps*

*
*

*
reverse flyes 16kg 5 reps*

*
reverse flyes 16kg 5 reps*

*
reverse flyes 16kg 5 reps*

*
reverse flyes 16kg 5 reps*

*
reverse flyes 16kg 13 reps*

it was a bit of a test and although it was ok i never really got a good pump in the shoulders, something i always find hard but then i used to be the same with lats and now i can concentrate on them and feel it more. tried side lats with a different grip and had palms facing in rather than neutral grip. felt ok but more like the reverse fly tha a side lat raise. gripped the plates for rear delt rows which felt good. want to add my shrugs into this day too so come on people, Hit me with your shoulder routines !!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Well my shoulder routines are well documented mate .. yours looks ok to me, i would still add in shrugs though personally


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I'll be doing shoulders in about an hour:thumbup1:

Nice workout Retro. Surprised you didn't get a pump with these but keep it going and focus hard on the muscles trained and I'm sure that you will get there. Nice to see the rear delt rows making an appearance.

Good to hear you've got someone you can bounce ideas off in the flesh - maybe a future training partner in the making?  .


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mingster said:


> I'll be doing shoulders in about an hour:thumbup1:
> 
> Nice workout Retro. Surprised you didn't get a pump with these but keep it going and focus hard on the muscles trained and I'm sure that you will get there. Nice to see the rear delt rows making an appearance.
> 
> Good to hear you've got someone you can bounce ideas off in the flesh - maybe a future training partner in the making?  .


Well he is off to camaroon end of the month !!!!

I think its the mind over muscle connection that i am finding hard to make. Flinty i will be scanning your journal and others to get a few ideas.

ming i want to add bent over rows to back day aswell. am neglecting the rows !!!!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

They are your workouts Retro. You add or subtract whatever you like to make them work well for you. You can't go wrong with rows. Put them together with chins and there's 90% of your back worked with just two exercises. You know I like shrugs on shoulder day, as does Flinty, so throw them into that workout. Just keep trying different things until you find a basic workout that works for you and you can then mix and match additional exercises to keep the workouts interesting.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

This is where i need a routine !!!!

Cheers for your imput again ming ( your like my pt !!! )


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> This is where i need a routine !!!!
> 
> Cheers for your imput again ming ( your like my pt !!! )


That's a compliment mate:thumbup1:

Just finished my pre workout slices of Soreen malt loaf so will be given them a short while to digest and will then be hitting shoulders.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Solid shoulder session Retro, glad training is going well for you mate


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> Solid shoulder session Retro, glad training is going well for you mate


cheers rick, its all gcoming together like a slow jigsaw but thats coz i got the likes of ming, ewen, you and the rest of the people i scan through there journals to pinch ideas and bounce off. Like josh. never spoke to the guy but he adds in some great info for me. Milky sent me a routine once when i had only spoke to him a few times.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update :

*flat bench 65kg 5 reps *

*
flat bench 75kg 5 reps *

*
flat bench 80kg 5 reps *

*
flat bench 90kg 5 reps partials *

*
flat bench 104kg 5 reps partials*

*
*

*
flat bench 50kg 12 reps bottom partials *

*
*

*
Dips 10kg 5 reps *

*
Dips 20kg 5 reps *

*
Dips 25kg 5 reps *

*
Dips 20kg 5 reps *

*
Dips 10kg 12 reps *

*
*

*
flyes 26kg 5 reps*

*
flyes 26kg 5 reps*

*
flyes 26kg 5 reps*

*
flyes 26kg 5 reps*

*
flyes 26kg 10 reps*

*
*

*
lying tricep extentions 20kg 5 reps*

*
lying tricep extentions 20kg 5 reps*

*
lying tricep extentions 20kg 5 reps*

*
lying tricep extentions 20kg 5 reps*

*
lying tricep extentions 20kg 8 reps*

changed round the chest session as i have taken out the shoulder work so added 1 more chest and one more tri exercise. Was the best workout i have had in ages i honestly after the bench and dips could have stopped as i felt like someone had chinned me. Still got the shakes now and i finished at 3pm !!!!!

The 104kg partial rep felt hard just for a partial, need some 20 plates as i have run out of room on the bar !!!! the dips felt good, i am getting quite good at these considering i had only started them about a month back. Tri extentions were done with an ez bar and really bringing the shoulder movement in aswell


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good progress here Retro. Think you'll have to look into getting some bigger plates. The workout looks better with just chest and triceps as I think shoulders needs to be trained on their own if you are going to hit all parts effectively:thumbup1:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Good progress here Retro. Think you'll have to look into getting some bigger plates. The workout looks better with just chest and triceps as I think shoulders needs to be trained on their own if you are going to hit all parts effectively:thumbup1:


I missed a load of plates near me on ebay, think it was 140ish kg, 2 25 plates 4 20 kg plates and some others for £80 coz they were a bit rusty. i have got a longer bar but i am down to 6 and 5 kg plates now !!!

It felt better with just chest and tri, muscles working harder


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

See your still going strong with this mate, how you shaping up?


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

some good benching there chap, good job


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

its not bad but cant get past the 80kg full reps. hoping the partial reps break the plateu (< is that how you spell it )


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

no


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> no


Plateau ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Yeah


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

:thumb: :beer: :bounce: :thumb: :beer: :bounce:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I hope they are frothy protein shakes


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Gateau??


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

paul81 said:


> Gateau??


double choc !!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

retro-mental said:


> Update :
> 
> *flat bench 65kg 5 reps *
> 
> ...


Great workout by the sound of it mate,still as consistent as ever to,keep going buddy :thumb:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Great workout by the sound of it mate,still as consistent as ever to,keep going buddy :thumb:


To be honest i dont do anything, i just make up some stuff and add it on. Really i sit on my lazy ass all day !!!!!!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

retro-mental said:


> To be honest i dont do anything, i just make up some stuff and add it on. Really i sit on my lazy ass all day !!!!!!


Yeah but you make up stuff so well mate....keep it up :laugh:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Yeah but you make up stuff so well mate....keep it up :laugh:


not only that , i am bloody consistant at making stuff up !!!!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

posted a thread today, maybe some of you guys can help me with it

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/natural-bodybuilding/155617-cns-recovery.html


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

did you click on the link uriel ?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

So i was doing a three day split, 5x5

Legs, chest shoul tri and back and bi. i wanted to up that to get a full shoulder day in

1 ) kneeling squats or box squats. ham extentions, seated calf raises, forearm curls, leg extention

2 ) flat bench, ohp, dips

3 ) rack pulls, close grip pull ups, shrugs, barbell curls

then i changed it to hopefully be this with wednesday off

1 ) kneeling squats or box squats. ham extentions, seated calf raises, forearm curls, leg extention

2) ohp , side lats, front raises, read delt rows, reverse flys

3 ) flat bench, dips, flyes, tri extention

4 ) rack pulls, close grip pull ups, shrugs, barbell curls

Was thinking of this though

mon ) kneeling squats or box squats. ham extentions, seated calf raises, forearm curls, leg extention

wed ) core work

fri) ohp , side lats, front raises, read delt rows, reverse flys

mon ) flat bench, dips, flyes, tri extention

wed) core work

Fri ) rack pulls, close grip pull ups, shrugs, barbell curls

Give or take a few things like adding the shrugs to shoulder days and rows on back day . the misses brother said something that keeps ringing away that the body does not know what a week is. In that he means it dont matter training a full body in the week. I have always done it for ease really.

What do you reckon ?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I do a four way split Retro but I rarely fit it into a week. I just do the four workouts regardless of how many days it takes then start again. Ideally I would train one on/one off - say Mon, Wed, Fri, Sun, Tues, Thurs, Sat etc etc. Sometimes I need two or even three rest days but just pick up where I left off. A week is a meaningless period of time to the body so there is no need, imo, to squeeze a routine into the confines it creates.

This is why I don't understand trainers who say 'if I have to miss a workout it's always legs'. Why?? Just do legs on your next workout day:confused1: In reality it's just an excuse to miss leg training.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

your brother in law is right .

we have 72 hours for our muscles 2 days to repair 2 days to grow ..

monday legs - biceps

calf raises 3x12 , ham curls 4x8 . box squats 5x5 . plus biceps - core work

tuesday chest - triceps

flat bench 5x5 db incline bench 4x8 flys 4x8 - plus triceps

thursday back - biceps

pull ups / chin ups 5xf rows 4x8 deadlifts 50% 5x10 plus biceps - core work

friday shoulders

front press 5x5 side delt 4x8 rear delt 4x8 - plus triceps

done


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Two great replys straight away. Ewen i like the routine. it looks like i train 1 main compound each workout for strength and acsessories ontop, Bis and tris twice, **** !!!! but also i like it. I may need to give that a go and see how my recovery is, if its still not great i may just add in anouther rest day when needed and carry through to the next week. If i had the cash i would just buy some gear and would have to worry so much about recovery !!!!

i need to spread the love bofore you can reps for that


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> your brother in law is right .
> 
> we have 72 hours for our muscles 2 days to repair 2 days to grow ..
> 
> ...


Ewen , on chest tri day i would like to add in dips but adding them at the end might be too much chest work too and doing them instead on incline the tri work at the end might be too much tri ?

What do you think ?

Am trying to list he days food intake to get diet sorted but i think its stemming more from sleep. Slept like sh1t all over the weekend.

Cutting back on carbs at night like you said too


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

what kind of dips are they ? upright for triceps - upright and leaning forward for chest or bench/chair dips for triceps ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

btw i only do 1-2 bicep or tricep exercise per bi/tri workout .


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Well i try to do them upright for tris but end up leaning forward slightly


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

do them on a bench with feet on a chair or something but make them your only tricep exercise after push/press 5 x failure is good imo ...


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update :

Weighed 13.1 this morning

Started doing EWENS today !!!!

*Seated calf raises 94 kg 12 reps*

*
Seated calf raises 94 kg 12 reps*

*
Seated calf raises 94 kg 12 reps*

*
*

*
Ham curls 20kg 8 reps *

*
Ham curls 20kg 8 reps*

*
Ham curls 20kg 8 reps*

*
Ham curls 20kg 8 reps*

*
*

*
Box squats 80 kg 5 reps*

*
Box squats 80 kg 5 reps*

*
Box squats 80 kg 5 reps*

*
Box squats 80 kg 5 reps*

*
Box squats 80 kg 5 reps*

*
*

*
Bi curls 26kg 6 reps*

*
Bi curls 26kg 4 reps*

*
Bi curls 26kg 5 reps*

*
Bi curls 22kg 8 reps*

*
Bi curls 22kg 7 reps*

*
*

*
*

*
Decline pinochios 6 reps *

*
Decline pinochios 6 reps *

*
Decline pinochios 5 reps *

*
Decline pinochios 5 reps *

Felt good, I had tons left in the tank but that will sort itself out in the next week, could have upped all the weights except bi curls. After alot of reading i jacked the ez bar curls in due to them not supernating the biceps fully and not giving the best pump so went onto straight bar but today i done ez bar BUT ......... I flipped the bar over so instead of my wrists slightly bending inwards they slightly bent outwards, It sounds painfull but it was actually easier on the wrists than straight bar and the bicep was fully supernaited and gave the bis a good pump. Will keep at it for a few weeks to see but maybe i have invented a new grip !!!!! Now i need a name !


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

retro curls ...


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Curly Mentals....


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

I may need to take this to a poll !!!!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

I think Curly Mentals has the edge


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

mental curls


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update :

*flat bench 60kg 5 reps*

*
flat bench 70kg 5 reps*

*
flat bench 80kg 5 reps*

*
flat bench 80kg 5 reps*

*
flat bench 77kg 5 reps*

*
*

*
Incline bench press 50 kg 8 reps*

*
Incline bench press 50 kg 8 reps*

*
Incline bench press 50 kg 8 reps*

*
Incline bench press 47 kg 8 reps*

*
*

*
dumbbell flyes 26 kg 8 reps*

*
dumbbell flyes 26 kg 8 reps*

*
dumbbell flyes 26 kg 8 reps*

*
dumbbell flyes 26 kg 8 reps*

*
*

*
Tricep dips bw 15 reps*

*
Tricep dips bw 14 reps*

*
Tricep dips bw 12 reps*

*
Tricep dips bw 11 reps*

good workout, felt tuff !!! not used to that much chest work and i am sh1t at incline bench. done the dips in the rack as i usually would but i stuck my legs infront of me on one of the rails to isolate the triceps more and it honestly smashed them to bits !!!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice work retro mate

solid session there bud


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good man. Now this is starting to look like a workout that I can relate to, mate. Stick with this, add a similar back and biceps workout, and your upper body will be looking awesome for all those summer festivals next year. Give this a good long run and watch the poundage rise and your mass get massive.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

looking good mr mental 

how you feeling ?


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Nice bro!! You 'll be feeling that in the morning, lol!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

just noticed 26kg db flys :nono:

form check on these :smartass:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> Nice work retro mate
> 
> solid session there bud


Yeah better than what i was doing before



Mingster said:


> Good man. Now this is starting to look like a workout that I can relate to, mate. Stick with this, add a similar back and biceps workout, and your upper body will be looking awesome for all those summer festivals next year. Give this a good long run and watch the poundage rise and your mass get massive.


Ming i will give it as much as i can, Looking to go onto mings workout after i finnish this !!!



ewen said:


> looking good mr mental
> 
> how you feeling ?


Well i am feeling it !!!!



lee85 said:


> Nice bro!! You 'll be feeling that in the morning, lol!!


 no i will be feeling it now !!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> just noticed 26kg db flys :nono:
> 
> form check on these :smartass:


Its not 26 each !! (dont want to come across as a cheat !!! ) but its how i know where i am as the 26 is a set of fixed dumbells. My form prob aint the best anyway. Cant seem to get it right with straight arms so i bend the arm and flye in with bent arms. Upper and mid chest is pretty weak for me and this is probably why.

Feeling pretty shattered, but thats part due to being awake until 2.30 his morning. Am trying to do a few days diet but diets not been great so far this week, Tris are feeling it !!!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Diet :

8.00) 90 g oats, 20g raisens 40g whey 150ml whole milk 5ml evoo and a cup of green tea

9.00) 200ml water

10.30) 3 large spoons of peanut butter

11.00) banana

1.00) 4 eggs 20ml whole milk 30 grams of cheese 3 slices of salami 5ml evoo: 200ml whole milk, banana

4.30) 60g whey 300ml water 10ml juice 20g dextrose

6.00) 600g stew

7.00) 200ml whole milk

8.00) 2 table spoons of peanut butter

9.00) 60g bran flakes 5 g raisens 40g whey 5ml evoo 200ml whole milk

10.00) 3 spoons peanut butter 200ml whole milk


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> Its not 26 each !! (dont want to come across as a cheat !!! ) but its how i know where i am as the 26 is a set of fixed dumbells. My form prob aint the best anyway. Cant seem to get it right with straight arms so i bend the arm and flye in with bent arms. Upper and mid chest is pretty weak for me and this is probably why.
> 
> Feeling pretty shattered, but thats part due to being awake until 2.30 his morning. Am trying to do a few days diet but diets not been great so far this week, Tris are feeling it !!!!


ah ok so its 13 an arm cool .

if you do flys with straight arms then your doing them wrong lol arms bent like hugging a tree mind and muscle connection with pecs and pull with pecs not delts .

i could fly 40kg an arm easily but not when doing strict 20 would be my ideal .

as for sleep i should update my journal later ...


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

I am a tree hugger too !!!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Diet :

7.30) 110g oats 20g raisens 40g whey 150ml whole milk 5ml rice bran oil 1 green tea

9.00) 200ml water

10.00) banana 200ml whole milk

11.30) 50ml milk 3 eggs 50g cheese, i choclate biscute

12.00) 2 spoons peanut butter 200ml water banana 200ml milk

2.30) 50ml juice 400ml water 60g whey 20g dextrose

4.00)3 spoons peanut butter 200ml milk

6.00) 3 chicken wraps with 250g chicken , 60g cheese , 200ml water

8.00) 300ml milk

9.00) 60g bran flakes 5g raisens 40g whey 5ml oil 200ml milk

10.00) 3 spoons peanut butter


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

So above is 2 normal days diet, I eat like this most days with the weekend being a bit slack. Will get it all worked out when i got time but if anyone knows a rough cal from looking then cool. few pics, not sure theres any difference. maybe a bit in the back. I have legs aswell, although they look small !!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

arms are fuller .


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> arms are fuller .


i guess thats coz i am actually doing arm work now as i never did before. Shoulders look like sh1t !!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> i guess thats coz i am actually doing arm work now as i never did before. Shoulders look like sh1t !!!!


they wont isnt shoulders next ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Traps are looking good

Man, being on this site whilst at work makes me look really gay when someone looks over my shoulder


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Traps are looking good
> 
> Man, being on this site whilst at work makes me look really gay when someone looks over my shoulder


That's because you are gay , your house is full of butt plugs lol


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Yeah lats traps and arms is the only thing i have noticed really and. My upper portion of my chest needs serious work along with shoulders and legs !!!

Its not shoulders next, its back i think ?!?!?!?!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update:

Good sleep last night, Felt refreshed for the first time in weeks. Back day today so i was quite excited as i like back days now but........ that was until today !!!!!

So i had to face two of my demons today in the form of Rows and Deads but i was still feeling positive so the workout went like this

*Pull ups b/w 8 reps *

*
Pull ups b/w 7 reps *

*
Pull ups b/w 8 reps*

*
Pull ups b/w 6 reps *

*
Pull ups b/w 10 reps *

*
*

*
Bent over rows 40kg 8 reps*

*
Bent over rows 40kg 8 reps*

*
Bent over rows 40kg 8 reps*

*
Bent over rows 40kg 8 reps*

*
*

*
deadlift 40kg 10 reps from the floor*

*
deadlift 60kg 10 reps from the floor*

*
deadlift 50kg 10 reps from the floor*

*
deadlift 50kg 10 reps just under knee*

*
deadlift 50kg 10 reps just under knee*

*
*

*
Bicep concentration dumbell curls 13kg 10 reps *

*
Bicep concentration dumbell curls 13kg 7 reps *

*
Bicep concentration dumbell curls 13kg 7 reps *

*
Bicep concentration dumbell curls 13kg 8 reps *

*
Bicep concentration dumbell curls 13kg 9 reps *

*
*

*
Side bends 26 kg 20 reps*

*
Side bends 26 kg 18 reps*

*
Side bends 26 kg 12 reps*

*
Side bends 26 kg 18 reps*

*
*

*
leg crunch 12 reps*

*
leg crunch 12 reps*

*
leg crunch 12 reps*

*
leg crunch 12 reps*

So i havent done normal pull ups in a month and with a bit of weight i have put on they seemed a little harder than before but still smashed them. then onto bent over rows, thought i would start with 40kg and move up but it stayed at that and nearly went down. The back did not feel great doing these but at that weight just about managable. then onto deads from the floor which is something i havent done in ages. from the off my back didnt feel great from the rows and 60kg really felt uncomtable on the left lower side of my back. last 2 sets i racked them up a bit higher. Really concentrated on form and kept the abs tight but that first around 1 foot is not good.

So after that poor effort it got me thinking about deads and rows and squats. Will i ever feel right doing them again ? is it because its the first time in 22 months that i have done them. my lower back is weak and its stopping me progressing in other areas.

I have a slight twinge in the back now but hopefully something that will go overnight and i will give it anouther few goes to see where i am at with these


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Maybe go even lighter on any bent over back work (10 reps of 60Kg is quite a bit for someone with a fcuked back)

Sure you do already, but plenty of warming up and stretching


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Maybe go even lighter on any bent over back work (10 reps of 60Kg is quite a bit for someone with a fcuked back)
> 
> Sure you do already, but plenty of warming up and stretching


again this is something i need to sort out as i do stretch and warm on everthing but lower back, That is because doing the movements to stretch the lumbar area is also things that hurt it.

I may need to go lighter but it gets to a point where its not worth doing. Maybe lighter and see if i can get back ( no pun ) into it


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

If it hurts when you stretch, maybe it is too soon to deadlift and row


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

It's a difficult question Retro. To Row or not to Row. To Dead or not to Dead. After a serious back injury it is extremely difficult to go back to these exercises as if nothing has happened. It is impossible not to remember the pain of when you were injured, and how pathetic you feel when you can hardly walk or move or do the simplest tasks. There is always going to be a thought in the back of your mind saying 'what if I do it again?'.

I'm the same, and, if I am to be honest with myself, I don't think I'll ever be able to make a maximum effort deadlift again. I may well build gradually up to a decent weight but not to the all out, balls to the wall intensity that I used before.

It's a bit sad but very realistic I think.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Single arm rows are a good alternative as they'll take the strain off the lower back


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

sorry retro i hope genuinely you wake up feeling fine in the morning .

as ming has put i think he is right in what he has said , maybe starting with the bar and going up from there would be better ?


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Looking good in the pics retro!! Probably best going abit lighter mate. I also had a sore lower back from my deads, only cause I haven't been training heavy for a while. That should pass in a couple of days mate, just take it easy, and hit it again with a lower weight


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> If it hurts when you stretch, maybe it is too soon to deadlift and row


When i say it hurts when i stretch its only when i really extend my back so like touching toes



Mingster said:


> It's a difficult question Retro. To Row or not to Row. To Dead or not to Dead. After a serious back injury it is extremely difficult to go back to these exercises as if nothing has happened. It is impossible not to remember the pain of when you were injured, and how pathetic you feel when you can hardly walk or move or do the simplest tasks. There is always going to be a thought in the back of your mind saying 'what if I do it again?'.
> 
> I'm the same, and, if I am to be honest with myself, I don't think I'll ever be able to make a maximum effort deadlift again. I may well build gradually up to a decent weight but not to the all out, balls to the wall intensity that I used before.
> 
> It's a bit sad but very realistic I think.


Ming i think alot of it is a psychological battle with me too. Before my injury if i felt something in the back i would assume its because i am working the back and lactic build up but nows its the opposite. My back ached a bit this morining but thats probably due to working it rather than injury maybe !!!!



expletive said:


> Single arm rows are a good alternative as they'll take the strain off the lower back


Singles is something i am going to think about but at the same time they do not help the stabalizers so almost avoiding doing bent rows and deads will eventually make that area worse and worse



ewen said:


> sorry retro i hope genuinely you wake up feeling fine in the morning .
> 
> as ming has put i think he is right in what he has said , maybe starting with the bar and going up from there would be better ?


Dont get all emotional on me big man !!!! Its all trail and error at the mo. I lost that battle but i sure as hell didnt loose the war !!!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

lee85 said:


> Looking good in the pics retro!! Probably best going abit lighter mate. I also had a sore lower back from my deads, only cause I haven't been training heavy for a while. That should pass in a couple of days mate, just take it easy, and hit it again with a lower weight


i think the lack of back work has not helped one bit in this, lighter it is and see from there


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update:

So after a little winge i slapped myself about and though, NO !!!!! IT AINT BEATING ME !!!!!

So the plan is to go lighter and see from there where i am at. After my sh1t workout yesterday i new i had rear delt bent over rows today !!!! I approached it with more caution than a cat with a long tail in a room full of rocking chairs.

they went ok . Back aches slightly today but its not hurting so i can only hope that id muscle ache from working it.

*Front press 20kg 5 reps*

*
Front press 30kg 5 reps*

*
Front press 40kg 5 reps*

*
Front press 40kg 5 reps*

*
Front press 40kg 5 reps*

*
*

*
Side raises 10kg 8 reps*

*
Side raises 10kg 8 reps*

*
Side raises 10kg 8 reps*

*
Side raises 10kg 8 reps*

*
*

*
rear delt rows 20kg 8 reps*

*
rear delt rows 20kg 8 reps*

*
rear delt rows 20kg 8 reps*

*
rear delt rows 20kg 8 reps*

*
*

*
shrugs 40kg 8 reps*

*
shrugs 60kg 8 reps*

*
shrugs 60kg 8 reps*

*
shrugs 60kg 8 reps*

*
shrugs 60kg 8 reps*

*
*

*
lying tri extentions 20kg 8 reps*

*
lying tri extentions 20kg 8 reps*

*
lying tri extentions 20kg 8 reps*

*
lying tri extentions 20kg 8 reps*

Having trouble with shoulders so i striped the weight down and went with nice slow concentrated movements. got more of a pump than usual. Done the rows holding the weights on an ez bar, done the extentions with an easy bar


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good stuff Retro. You are bound to feel a bit of an ache in your lower back after training when you haven't used those muscles in a while so hopefully this is a good thing. It might be worth doing a little bit of hanging off your chinning bar after workouts that target this area just to stretch things out a bit and ease any compression that may have occurred. Keep this training going, mate, as I'm sure you will see good results from it given enough time to be effective:thumbup1:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Looks good mate and stayin cautious at the moment is probably a good idea. but don't let the cautionness take over...my friend got a shoulder injury a few months back and refuses to do any seated shoulder press, or actually any direct shoulder exersice


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Just picked up 100kg of weights that i bought for £45.00. x2 15kg plates x6 10kg plates and x2 5kg plates. The 15's are much larger which should help me deadlift as it wont be so far down, the 10's are thinner allowing me to put more on the bar. Its getting to the point in a month or so i may run out of room on the bar with the plates i had so i am chuffed with these.

Does anyone know what a spinlock bar holds ?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Just picked up 100kg of weights that i bought for £45.00. x2 15kg plates x6 10kg plates and x2 5kg plates. The 15's are much larger which should help me deadlift as it wont be so far down, the 10's are thinner allowing me to put more on the bar. Its getting to the point in a month or so i may run out of room on the bar with the plates i had so i am chuffed with these.
> 
> Does anyone know what a spinlock bar holds ?


Good purchase mate:thumb: Well impressed. You mean a spinlock barbell bar? No idea but I doubt you could overload it really. HaHa. Would be funny if you did a deadlift and it bent though:lol: Can't see it happening. I put 40kg on my spinlock dumbbell bars no probs but not really the same I suppose....


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Good purchase mate:thumb: Well impressed. You mean a spinlock barbell bar? No idea but I doubt you could overload it really. HaHa. Would be funny if you did a deadlift and it bent though:lol: Can't see it happening. I put 40kg on my spinlock dumbbell bars no probs but not really the same I suppose....


Ming the call me retro-bender-mental round here but that is for a totally different reason !!!!!

Dumbbells are short so no way they could bend really, I just done a quick search and its looking like 125kg is around the max !!!!

I hope not. The guy was trying to sell the lot for £75 but let me have the metal plates for £45. Went to get them and he said he used them in his shed years ago but his missus works in a gym and he gets free membership now. I nearly said you wimp but he was a big lad , Nearly crush my had with the hand shake !!!!

My missus then said when i got in the car, You buy alot of weights and sell some but all the other guys are bigger than you. Cheeky mare !!!! so i said yeah but there not as hardcore as me !!!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

haha, good answer to the missus retro! :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

hows your back private pile ?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

lee85 said:


> haha, good answer to the missus retro! :thumb:


Cheers, See the bargin i got. Hope you can grab a few bits like this for yourself soon. Floor presses are good too !!!



ewen said:


> hows your back private pile ?


Well i can feel the nerve but not in a painful way. It dont seem bad at all but if i over done a few things now i am sure i would get a little ache for a few days so all in all not to bad. More psychological i think !!!!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

hey retro goodluck with it mate

late subber =p


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

eezy1 said:


> hey retro goodluck with it mate
> 
> late subber =p


Nice late subbing action there eezy, fashionably late !!!!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Yes man, not to bad tbh for metal plates! I hope so, just a matter of time and I'll get myself set-up mate :thumb: ...just really looking forward to smashing the heavy weights again!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update :

Weighed 13.1 and a half this morning

Second week on EWENS !!!!

*Seated calf raises 110kg 12 reps *

*
Seated calf raises 110kg 12 reps *

*
Seated calf raises 110kg 12 reps *

*
*

*
Ham curls 25 kg 8 reps *

*
Ham curls 25 kg 8 reps *

*
Ham curls 25 kg 8 reps *

*
Ham curls 25 kg 8 reps *

*
*

*
Box squats 50kg 5 reps below parallel*

*
Box squats 70kg 5 reps below parallel*

*
Box squats 80kg 5 reps below parallel*

*
Box squats 90kg 5 reps just parellel*

*
Box squats 100kg 5 reps just parallel*

*
*

*
Curly Mentals 25 kg 8 reps*

*
Curly Mentals 25 kg 8 reps*

*
Curly Mentals 25 kg 8 reps*

*
Curly Mentals 20 kg 12 reps*

*
*

*
Decline pinochios + bar 12 reps*

*
Decline pinochios 5kg + bar 8 reps*

*
Decline pinochios 5kg + bar 8 reps*

*
Decline pinochios 5kg + bar 8 reps*

Workout felt good, lats and tris ached all weekend which was good !!!!. hamstring curls were hard with 25kg which is wierd as i am sure i should be able to do more weight like 40 kg. The extention i made aint the best though !!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

seems like your liking it buddy .


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good stuff Retro. Is that a half pound weight gain? Any workout with pinochios is fine by me, and don't worry about the hammy curls as your set up probably makes them that little bit more difficult. Can't be a bad thing:thumbup1:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> seems like your liking it buddy .


Its quick, Its intense and it give me room to improve strength plus physics, whats not to like ( apart from the back day !!! ) its also got a catchy name !!!!!



Mingster said:


> Good stuff Retro. Is that a half pound weight gain? Any workout with pinochios is fine by me, and don't worry about the hammy curls as your set up probably makes them that little bit more difficult. Can't be a bad thing:thumbup1:


Yeah half a pound gain. Not the best but my diet hasnt been the biggest of recent, experimenting with liquid cals to keep some of the bloating down and lowered carbs right down at night. Was thinking it my extention was making it harder then it means hams are getting a better workout. I suppose i can add 10kg for the extention itself . Quite impressed with my pinochios as i had never done them before but i am doing them decline but i am using a bar to support my ankles otherwise i would slide down the bench !!!!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeah, I think you can add a bit for the hammy curls mate. I love the pinochios, they hit my entire abdominal area and I can really feel them working. I've had to be careful I don't overdo them tbh lol.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Hello mate,them weights are starting to look impressive buddy keep it going as i know you will


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Good work RM.

Its looking good


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Cheers lads, going in the right direction at the mo !!!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update:

done chest yesterday but didnt have time to post it

*flat bench 60kg 5 reps*

*
flat bench 70kg 5 reps*

*
flat bench 80kg 5 reps*

*
flat bench 82kg 5 reps*

*
flat bench 70kg 5 reps*

*
*

*
incline bench 50kg 8 reps *

*
incline bench 50kg 8 reps*

*
incline bench 50kg 8 reps*

*
incline bench 50kg 8 reps*

*
*

*
Flyes 26kg 8 reps*

*
Flyes 26kg 8 reps*

*
Flyes 26kg 8 reps*

*
Flyes 26kg 8 reps*

*
*

*
tricep dips 20 reps*

*
tricep dips 15 reps*

*
tricep dips 14 reps*

*
tricep dips 16 reps*

*
*

*
standing forearm curls 25kg 20 reps*

*
standing forearm curls 30kg 17 reps*

*
standing forearm curls 50kg 10 reps*

*
standing forearm curls 50kg 10 reps*

*
standing forearm curls 30kg 10 reps*

Done the workout earlier than usual, felt excited to do it !!!!

Bench felt heavy this time round and my body was pretty shattered after the workout. chucked in some forearm curls which i plan on doing twice a week. not sure if doing bi oneday the forearms the next is a good idea though.

After that i had to phone paypal. Sold a jacket to which the buyer gave me an incomplete address. it was tracked but undelivered because of this so he opens a dispute with paypal. i give paypal the proof of postage, tracking number and the address which he supplied and they give him his money back !!!! i get the jacket back yesterday but i am down £17.20 postage so i phone them to get them to take the money off him. Long story short, they know hes in the wrong but wont pay me back. Could have killed the tw4t on the phone. This went on for an hour on the phone. Was so fecking angry after and still am now. so today i jump on the train. the inspecter comes along and i ask for a ticket, he says its a penalty fare and he is going to issue a penalty. After a bit of an arguement this guy starts talking down at me in front of the whole carrage so i get up and he trys to block my way, i was fuming and he moved but then got some sk1nny ginger knob to come and back him up

I am off the train and hes having a go at me so i tell him to stop speaking to me like a child. He give the guy behind me a ticket who got on the same time as me so i ask why and he says the guy got on the stop before me where there no office. for some reason this jobsworth wanted to p1ss me off. I go to walk away and he trys to put his arm out and ginger starts calling the police i just walked off. Ginger tried following me so i told him to p1ss off

I am 34 and i am having an argument in the street and coming close to hitting ginger on cctv. its luck the old bill didnt turn up coz i would not have gone quietly due to principal. The guy had a ticket machine on him and you can buy tickets on the train but at the same time i dont need to be acting like a little thug shouting in the street at the inspector but his people skills were bad. I put it down to the fact i had a cap and hoody on, I think if i had just shaved my head he would have acted different and he acted different with the other guy coz he was about 50 but i acted like an idiot too because of how he was acting

AND BREATH .................


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Where to start mate lol.

Another good workout Retro. Looking good mate:thumb: I would struggle on back day if I did forearms a couple of days beforehand....

PayPal. Waste of time for selling these days. I share your frustration. Have virtually stopped selling on ebay nowadays as there's nothing stopping somebody buying sometime from you, receiving it but claiming it hasn't arrived. Proof of postage isn't worth sh1t to PayPal. They refund and you are out postage and possibly poor feedback. Madness. And it's happening more and more often.

I am a bastion of law and order and would never argue with a public servant under any circumstances, especially if the poor guy has ginger hair. Just pull your hoodie over your face and knock him out next time mate:whistling: Nothing worse than a ginger jobsworth. Oh, I'm 50 and wear a hoodie so what category would I fall into lol....


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Where to start mate lol.
> 
> Another good workout Retro. Looking good mate:thumb: I would struggle on back day if I did forearms a couple of days beforehand....
> 
> ...


i think i may do forarms on back and legs day, Not really lifting enough on back day for it to be to much of an issue i think but it could be good to change core for foreamrs and vica versa.

Paypal are a waste of time, I need to sell on ebay but i get so angry that the buyer has all the power over your item and money. Like i said they could see that he provided an incorrect address but they dont cover postage !!!!

I get to angry for my own good, If i think something is right or that someoen is taking the p1ss i will argue it over and over and over until they listen to me. Its almost like i get so passionate about it that i want them to eventually go "yeah your right" but it just winds me up more and more. Am glad i didnt and wish i had hit him, theres cctv everywhere but i wished i had gave him a slap to shut the d1ck up and maybe he would learn to speak to people in a respectful way.

Not sure what category, they may have looked at your broad sword and backed off. i actually thought they were going to try and stop me at one point !!!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Oh no..I am now imagining Ming's 'broad sword' :huh:

Strong benching retro...How do you curl your forearm?


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

F*cking hell, and breath bro. Wtf, all that was unnecessary man, what a d*ck. Atleast the police didn't come. Just get a good meal down ya and relax, what a p1sh day. good thing is we have plenty more days to make up for the bad ones  .

Nice session too man :thumb:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Oh no..I am now imagining Ming's 'broad sword' :huh:
> 
> Strong benching retro...How do you curl your forearm?


Not a broadsword but my recommended 'home defence' weapon of choice.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice...Is that the bench you are giving to Lee? I want your dumbells


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Nice...Is that the bench you are giving to Lee? I want your dumbells


HaHa. Yes, that is the bench though I'm not sure how to get it too him yet. The dumbbells are just spinlock bars to which I add plate to make up the weight I want. I've picked up loads of 5kg plates over the years and just make them up as needed.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

*Rob runs off to general section to start a thread on `this hoody geezer with a cap on got on my train today trying to dodge the fare`* :whistling: :lol:

Sorry Retro


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Mingster said:


> HaHa. Yes, that is the bench though I'm not sure how to get it too him yet. The dumbbells are just spinlock bars to which I add plate to make up the weight I want. I've picked up loads of 5kg plates over the years and just make them up as needed.


Don't worry mate...I was looking at citysomething delivery and parcelforce, I recon they'll do it...just give me shout and I'll sort all that out :thumb:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Oh no..I am now imagining Ming's 'broad sword' :huh:
> 
> Strong benching retro...How do you curl your forearm?


The benching seemed heavy as although last weeks 80's seemed ok but the incline at 50 is killing. have weak upper chest which does not help with my over head pressing so need to get this sorted. i bet you would pull on mings sword harder than excaliber !!!!



Mingster said:


> Not a broadsword but my recommended 'home defence' weapon of choice.
> 
> View attachment 68361


 what the dumbbells !!!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

lee85 said:


> F*cking hell, and breath bro. Wtf, all that was unnecessary man, what a d*ck. Atleast the police didn't come. Just get a good meal down ya and relax, what a p1sh day. good thing is we have plenty more days to make up for the bad ones  .
> 
> Nice session too man :thumb:


Yeah one of lifes d1cks, we all encounter them from time to time. Not gonna let it bother me until my pic is printed in the local rag !!!!



Mingster said:


> HaHa. Yes, that is the bench though I'm not sure how to get it too him yet. The dumbbells are just spinlock bars to which I add plate to make up the weight I want. I've picked up loads of 5kg plates over the years and just make them up as needed.


make a uk-m human chain from yours to glasgow



Rob68 said:


> *Rob runs off to general section to start a thread on `this hoody geezer with a cap on got on my train today trying to dodge the fare`* :whistling: :lol:
> 
> Sorry Retro


Rob its a good idea, you could really slate me !!!!!

oh tass forgot to say

Get the bar so stood up like the lockout on a deadlift and just bend the wrists, i was going for underhand grip. Just something i thought i would try. Dunno if anyone else does it but the forearms were pumped more than one of your sex doys !!!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Mingster said:


> Not a broadsword but my recommended 'home defence' weapon of choice.
> 
> View attachment 68361


Must remember to think again before i take the p1ss outta you mate  :laugh:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Must remember to think again before i take the p1ss outta you mate  :laugh:


I've got a houseful of weapons, Rob. Bit of a hobby of mine. I've got several swords and axes, a couple of spears, a scaramsax, a variety of knives, shields, armour, chain mail and a crossbow lol. I've even made a couple myself and I've done a couple of courses in ancient fighting techniques. I like my ancient history.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Ahhh wrist curls


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mingster said:


> I've got a houseful of weapons, Rob. Bit of a hobby of mine. I've got several swords and axes, a couple of spears, a scaramsax, a variety of knives, shields, armour, chain mail and a crossbow lol. I've even made a couple myself and I've done a couple of courses in ancient fighting techniques. I like my ancient history.


HAHa, have you got a coffin with nails to finish them off or a catapult with burning oil !!!!



Tassotti said:


> Ahhh wrist curls


 ok ok dont get oall technical on me !!!!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Mingster said:


> I've got a houseful of weapons, Rob. Bit of a hobby of mine. I've got several swords and axes, a couple of spears, a scaramsax, a variety of knives, shields, armour, chain mail and a crossbow lol. I've even made a couple myself and I've done a couple of courses in ancient fighting techniques. I like my ancient history.


*Rob deletes his uk-m account* :lol:

You have to get a pic up sometime mate of some this stuff would be pretty interesting to see it :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> HAHa, have you got a coffin with nails to finish them off or a catapult with burning oil !!!!


I use super-heated sand these days, Retro. The oil plays hell with the block paving. Now all I have to do is wait for the sand to cool, then brush it in. Job done.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mingster said:


> I use super-heated sand these days, Retro. The oil plays hell with the block paving. Now all I have to do is wait for the sand to cool, then brush it in. Job done.


sounds painful but if your not getting past your own block paving then maybe a rethink on the strength of it !!!!

My parents metal detected for a fair few years. they found some amazing bits and pieces in there time including a bronze sphinx about an inch big that had been dropped in a field in wiltshire and a medevil brooch that had human skin on the pin


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Not a broadsword but my recommended 'home defence' weapon of choice.
> 
> View attachment 68361


nice chopper mingster


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update:

Still got upper chest doms today, feels good !!!!

DREADED BACK DAY ........................................

*Pull up 10 reps*

*
Pull up 9 reps*

*
Pull up 8 reps*

*
Pull up 8 reps*

*
Pull up 9 reps*

*
*

*
Bent over rows 30kg 8 reps*

*
Bent over rows 30kg 8 reps*

*
Bent over rows 30kg 8 reps*

*
Bent over rows 30kg 8 reps*

*
Bent over rows 30kg 15 reps*

*
*

*
Deadlift 30kg 10 reps *

*
Deadlift 40kg 10 reps *

*
Deadlift 40kg 10 reps *

*
Deadlift 40kg 10 reps *

*
Deadlift 40kg 10 reps *

*
*

*
Concentration curls 13kg 11 reps*

*
Concentration curls 13kg 8 reps*

*
Concentration curls 13kg 8 reps*

*
Concentration curls 13kg 8 reps*

*
Concentration curls 13kg 10 reps*

Ran out of time so core will be added tomorrow, Rows felt comtable at 30 and felt like adding weight but didnt, so i really concentrated on the movemnet and it felt good.

Deadlifts felt comftable and again could of added weight but arring on caution. 10 reps seems alot too !!!! all in all a much better workout that last week !!! although my lower back didnt feel much


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Another step forwards on the journey Retro:thumbup1: and another step nearer that strongman photo.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Yeah i couldnt do it just yet. I would look like a skinny fecker being eaten by a leopard !!!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Any pain/twinges in the back matey?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Any pain/twinges in the back matey?


Slight twinge, not nerve but more just lower back feeling. Nothing to write home about though. take it steady and hope to build some strength back up in the lumbar area.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Slight twinge, not nerve but more just lower back feeling. Nothing to write home about though. take it steady and hope to build some strength back up in the lumbar area.


Atleast it's not to bad mate...just keep it light and slowly build up. nice workout there too man :thumb:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update:

Just finnished a shoulder workout and my shoulder feel like huge cannon balls, they look like empty pita breads but feel good !!!!!

*Front press 30kg 5 reps*

*
Front press 40kg 5 reps*

*
Front press 40kg 5 reps*

*
Front press 45kg 5 reps*

*
Front press 38kg 5 reps*

*
*

*
Side raises 10kg 8 reps *

*
Side raises 10kg 8 reps*

*
Side raises 10kg 8 reps*

*
Side raises 12kg 8 reps*

*
Side raises 0kg 20 reps*

*
*

*
rear delt rows 30kg 8 reps*

*
rear delt rows 30kg 8 reps*

*
rear delt rows 30kg 8 reps on a bench*

*
rear delt rows 30kg 8 reps on a bench*

*
*

*
shrugs 50kg 8 reps*

*
shrugs 70kg 8 reps*

*
shrugs 80kg 8 reps*

*
shrugs 70kg 8 reps*

*
shrugs 50kg 8 reps*

*
*

*
Laying tricep extentions 20kg 8 reps*

*
Laying tricep extentions 22kg 8 reps*

*
Laying tricep extentions 22kg 8 reps*

*
Laying tricep extentions 22kg 8 reps*

Was a greay workout today and felt proper pumped after. chucked a load of reps in the side raises with no weight at the end and thats what pumped the shoulders good. Rear delt rows i done the last 2 sets leaning on an incline bench. This took away any momento from the movemnet and made it real hard


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Starting to see some good consistent workouts from you lately Retro. Looking good for a growth explosion. Eat well, don't do too much crazy dancing stuff at festivals, and keep it going and I predict an awesome Mr Mental come next summer:thumbup1:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Starting to see some good consistent workouts from you lately Retro. Looking good for a growth explosion. Eat well, don't do too much crazy dancing stuff at festivals, and keep it going and I predict an awesome Mr Mental come next summer:thumbup1:


Just missed out on an all night illegal rave, 8pm till 10am !!!!

That would have been cardio for the next 6 months sorted !!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2011)

Plenty of reps there mate!

You must be pumped to the ceiling 

Good work


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

good session m8 how you finding it ?

also whats the new lift i hear of ?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

R0B said:


> Plenty of reps there mate!
> 
> You must be pumped to the ceiling
> 
> Good work


cheers rob, Yeah feeling pumped which is good, i find it hard to get my shoulder pumped



ewen said:


> good session m8 how you finding it ?
> 
> also whats the new lift i hear of ?


Yeah i am finding it good, It seems to be justthe right amount for me without going over the top. Well i gave the new lift a try the other day, It dont look great but i have got doms in my legs , hips today and it was only 10kg !!!!

Its prob been done over and over again but i have never seen it so i may claim it as my own !!!!

Its basically the picture with a barbell across lower stomach, My glutes, inner hams and hips are aching good today and i done like 2 sets of 10 with 10kg on the bar. Kind of like a pull though but laying down


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Hahaha..Just coz you've never seen it, you cannot claim it as your own !!!

Its a sexy move though


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

yeah ive seen it done before just cant think of the name right now pretty sure it was a weighted hip thrust though ....


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Hahaha..Just coz you've never seen it, you cannot claim it as your own !!!
> 
> Its a sexy move though


hey in my gym its mine !!!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

yeah i was right ...


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> yeah i was right ...


I never see that and its now called mental pelvic squats !!!!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

back to the drawing board !!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

What about reverse weighed hip thrusts ?


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> cheers rob, Yeah feeling pumped which is good, i find it hard to get my shoulder pumped


I know what you mean mate, I was getting a bit of pump but not much, then flinty showed me how it's done!!

But if you want some real pump, look into some Warrior Rage - "Rage is designed to work WITH your drive and desire to be the best"

See what I did there


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

R0B said:


> I know what you mean mate, I was getting a bit of pump but not much, then flinty showed me how it's done!!
> 
> But if you want some real pump, look into some Warrior Rage - "Rage is designed to work WITH your drive and desire to be the best"
> 
> See what I did there


Gonna report you for spamming !!!!!!

Ewens got some competition on his hands


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> What about reverse weighed hip thrusts ?


is that possible ?

i think muscles need to be worked for it to be an actual exercise lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

designed to take your body to places it's never been before warrior rage will make you battle ready 

see what i did there rob


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2011)

ewen said:


> designed to take your body to places it's never been before warrior rage will make you battle ready
> 
> see what i did there rob


PMSL!

At first I thought it was a Judith Chalmers quote


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Spamming ****ers, warrior rage is sh1t anyway ( if either of you become reps then a free product my way would be nice !! )


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> Spamming ****ers, warrior rage is sh1t anyway ( if either of you become reps then a free product my way would be nice !! )


id want a picture of you donning your lycra leopard print with tash holding a packet of warrior rage :lol:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> id want a picture of you donning your lycra leopard print with tash holding a packet of warrior rage :lol:


 If i done that i would own the company !!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2011)

ewen said:


> id want a picture of you donning your lycra leopard print with tash holding a packet of warrior rage :lol:


I'll second that, and also at the start of each update you must say "brought to you by warrior rage"


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> View attachment 68556


PMSL!

Rep when my 24 hours are up


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update :


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Congratulations mate....

Oh..I can only imagine what it must be like........................ :confused1:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Congratulations mate....
> 
> Oh..I can only imagine what it must be like........................ :confused1:


its amazing. I have just gained mass muscle as soon as i woke up, that is the only way to get big is by becoming GOLD !!!!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Roll on Feb then

Your signature is fecking awesome man


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Haha, nice mate :thumb: I'll rep you when I'm allowed :beer:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Roll on Feb then
> 
> Your signature is fecking awesome man


Yeah its inspiring !!!!

Think it may go down with Martin Luther King, Winston Churchill and other famous qoutes


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Well done Retro ... 

January for me ....


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update :

*Seated calf raises 120kg 12 reps*

*
Seated calf raises 120kg 12 reps*

*
Seated calf raises 120kg 12 reps*

*
*

*
Ham curls 28kg 8 reps*

*
Ham curls 28kg 8 reps*

*
Ham curls 28kg 8 reps*

*
Ham curls 28kg 8 reps*

*
*

*
Box squats 70kg 5 reps*

*
Box squats 90kg 5 reps*

*
Box squats 100kg 5 reps*

*
Box squats 110kg 5 reps just parallel*

*
Box squats 110kg 5 reps just parallel*

*
*

*
Curly mentals 28kg 8 reps*

*
Curly mentals 28kg 8 reps*

*
Curly mentals 26kg 8 reps*

*
Curly mentals 22kg 8 reps*

*
*

*
Standing wrist curls 50kg 10 reps front*

*
Standing wrist curls 50kg 10 reps front*

*
Standing wrist curls 50kg 10 reps back*

*
Standing wrist curls 50kg 10 reps back*

Good workout, Box squats felt bit uncomftable on my back so I will see how that pans out. Since last weeks chest session I got a bit of shoulder pain. Seems to be the same pain I had over a month back. Right in the side delt !!!!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice going as usual on the workout retro,great going on the squats :thumb:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Ah, Curly Mentals, I like the sound of those. Good workout Retro. Hope the aches and pains subside.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Nice work matey, that squat weight is creeping up.

Hows the back bearing up?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

and wow your a goldie i remember when you joined nobody liked you .....


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

ewen said:


> and wow your a goldie i remember when you joined nobody liked you .....


Just noticed that, nice one Retro


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

expletive said:


> Nice work matey, that squat weight is creeping up.
> 
> Hows the back bearing up?


Getting a few aches that go after a few days, just got to remember not to over do it too much



ewen said:


> and wow your a goldie i remember when you joined nobody liked you .....


Yeah i been on here a year and still no one likes me !!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Nice going as usual on the workout retro,great going on the squats :thumb:


Cheers rob, Its an achievement compaired to what i could do 3 months back



Mingster said:


> Ah, Curly Mentals, I like the sound of those. Good workout Retro. Hope the aches and pains subside.


Pain killers tonight and should be like a teenager again in the morning, The curly mentals are the way forward !!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Curly mentals, lol!! Good session bro :thumb: obviously, just be careful bro, don't want you any more pain than you have to be.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

lee85 said:


> Curly mentals, lol!! Good session bro :thumb: obviously, just be careful bro, don't want you any more pain than you have to be.


At the mo its my shoulder giving me a bit of gip, Back seems ok this morning. Its almost like anything slightly heavy compresses the spine then if i am sensible i can stretch it out that night. Got chest today but shoulders not to great, It aint that bad but i dont wanna make it worse


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

I would just keep it light mate for the benching if your shoulders feeling like that, and then have a few days off. what about anti-inflammitories?? You may just have to work your way up slowly on the squats bro...I'm very paraniod when it comes to my spine or other peoples mate, so don't listen to me, lol!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update:

Weighed 13.2 and a half this morning

*Flat bench 30kg 10 reps *

*
Flat bench 50kg 8 reps*

*
Flat bench 60kg 5 reps*

*
Flat bench 60kg 5 reps*

*
Flat bench 50kg 7 reps*

*
*

*
Incline bench 30kg 9 reps *

*
Incline bench 30kg 10 reps *

*
Incline bench 30kg 8 reps *

*
Incline bench 30kg 8 reps *

*
*

*
Incline flyes 26kg 8 reps *

*
Incline flyes 26kg 8 reps *

*
Incline flyes 26kg 8 reps *

*
Incline flyes 26kg 8 reps *

*
*

*
Tricep dips 20 reps*

*
Tricep dips 20 reps*

*
Tricep dips 15 reps*

*
Tricep dips 15 reps*

*
Tricep dips 10 reps*

*
*

*
Decline pinochios 5 reps *

*
Decline pinochios 8 reps*

*
Decline pinochios 8 reps*

*
Decline pinochios 8 reps*

*
Decline pinochios 8 reps*

Due to what I now think is a rotator cuff injury I decided to lighten the weights to see how things pan out. because the weight was lowered i done all chest work with a flat back and feet on the bench, Slow concentrated movements and my chest felt it good. done the flyes incline instead of flat as these gave me some gip last week in the shoulder and they may have cause it by its probably tring to increase the bench weight to fast. chucked another set of tri's in as these are going well and same for pinochios. wanted to add a second core exercise today but they were smashed after the pinochios. another plus of incline flyes is my upper chest needs more work than lower so this was good


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I doo all my pressing with my feet up on the bench these days Retro. It might limit the weights used slightly but so what? It is definitely better practice and focuses on the targeted muscle much better,

I struggle to do the rest of my core stuff now the reps for pinochios are going up lol.

Another nice workout:thumbup1:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mingster said:


> I doo all my pressing with my feet up on the bench these days Retro. It might limit the weights used slightly but so what? It is definitely better practice and focuses on the targeted muscle much better,
> 
> I struggle to do the rest of my core stuff now the reps for pinochios are going up lol.
> 
> Another nice workout:thumbup1:


cheers ming, It was after reading you put your feet up that i thought of giving it a go and it does isolate the chest better.

The pinochios blasted my guts !!!!, I do them decline so that the muscle is hit by the time i am horizontal as going futher is not great for the lumbar region and that its pretty intense


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Chest is feeling nice and sore today. I may adopt the legs on techinique for all my chest routines.

On a side note. How would doing deads with dumbells help me. Am thinking that the back would be locked more due to the angle of the body

opinions please !!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

Cracking workout that m8, wtf are Decline pinochio's? never heard of them?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Dave said:


> Cracking workout that m8, wtf are Decline pinochio's? never heard of them?


pinochios are a sit up style exercise with a barbell in your hands raised above your head. I do them on a decline bench sodecline sit ups with a barbell in your hands.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

Ahh ok cheers pal


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Dave said:


> Ahh ok cheers pal


Give um a go dave. Blast the abs and core. Am hoping to add some weight to the bar soon


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

Aye it sounds pretty similar to the bench we have. The weight actually goes on the bench tho, you can either hold on arms at your head of straight infront of you.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Chest is feeling nice and sore today. I may adopt the legs on techinique for all my chest routines.
> 
> On a side note. How would doing deads with dumbells help me. Am thinking that the back would be locked more due to the angle of the body
> 
> opinions please !!!!


You could mate, but keep everything light, and don't hit out tonnes of reps just cause it's light. you just need to strengthen the back up abit but not cause anymore damage bro...


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

update :

* Pull up 10 reps*

*
Pull up 8 reps*

*
Pull up 10 reps*

*
Pull up 10 reps*

*
Pull up 10 reps*

*
*

*
Bent over rows 30kg 10 reps*

*
Bent over rows 40kg 8 reps*

*
Bent over rows 40kg 8 reps*

*
Bent over rows 45kg 8 reps*

*
Bent over rows 45kg 15 reps*

*
*

*
Dumbell deadlift 40kg 10 rep*

*
*

*
Deadlift 40kg 10 reps *

*
Deadlift 45kg 10 reps *

*
Deadlift 45kg 10 reps *

*
Deadlift 50kg 10 reps *

*
*

*
Straight bar curls 20kg 8 reps*

*
Straight bar curls 25kg 10 reps*

*
Straight bar curls 25kg 8 reps*

*
Straight bar curls 25kg 8 reps*

*
*

*
Reverse grip straight bar curls 10kg 12 reps*

*
Reverse grip straight bar curls 15kg 10 reps*

*
Reverse grip straight bar curls 15kg 10 reps*

*
Reverse grip straight bar curls 15kg 10 reps*

tried some dumbell curls but they felt akward as they were to low down so changed to normal deadlift but swapped the sumo stance for a close leg stance. Rested the bar on the rack which brought it up an inch higher than if on the ground and felt alot more comftable to the point i nearly added weight each set but held back !!!!

Reverse grip curls felt a bit funyy on the wrist so i shal do these with an ez bar next time. bent over rows felt good on my back and increased the weight a bit


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Looks good Retro. Nothing I can add here methinks. Nice to see your back is bearing up well. Positive thinking mate, it bodes well for the future:thumbup1:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Looks good Retro. Nothing I can add here methinks. Nice to see your back is bearing up well. Positive thinking mate, it bodes well for the future:thumbup1:


I think the first few imes my body wernt used to it, now to slowly build the strength back up. BTW my chest and front delts are still feeling it from the other day witht he legs on !!!!!!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> I think the first few imes my body wernt used to it, now to slowly build the strength back up. BTW my chest and front delts are still feeling it from the other day witht he legs on !!!!!!


My chest is the same from Monday, mate. I'm always the same with chest in that I get major doms compared to any other muscle group.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Seated or standing military press ?

I find i can lift more and am more comtable with seated but that does not mean its the better one of the two. What are the benifits strength and size wise with each of these ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

good lifting buddy


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Seated or standing military press ?
> 
> I find i can lift more and am more comtable with seated but that does not mean its the better one of the two. What are the benifits strength and size wise with each of these ?


I prefer the seated these days if I'm going heavy as it places less stress on my lower back. When I'm pushing it hard with Standing Presses I tend to over arch my back and that's not good for us dodgy backed types. If I'm doing reps I'm happier standing. I think it's like comparing SLDL with Hamstring Curls - they both do the job but the SLDL's and Standing Presses use more supporting muscles in the movement so you get that little bit more from them overall.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> good lifting buddy


Cheers ewen, Its sort of slotting into place slow piece by piece !!!! can i were a t-shirt saying"EWENS SIDE PROJECT" on my first comp !!



Mingster said:


> I prefer the seated these days if I'm going heavy as it places less stress on my lower back. When I'm pushing it hard with Standing Presses I tend to over arch my back and that's not good for us dodgy backed types. If I'm doing reps I'm happier standing. I think it's like comparing SLDL with Hamstring Curls - they both do the job but the SLDL's and Standing Presses use more supporting muscles in the movement so you get that little bit more from them overall.


Yeah i am with you on the seated for back problems. I also want the supporting muscles to be used so i aint sure what i should go with, am currently standing but sometimes i feel the back tends to twinge a bit possible due to over arching. always feel seated more in the shoulders due to more weight and less stabalizers being used i guess


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> Cheers ewen, Its sort of slotting into place slow piece by piece !!!! can i were a t-shirt saying"EWENS SIDE PROJECT" on my first comp !!
> 
> Yeah i am with you on the seated for back problems. I also want the supporting muscles to be used so i aint sure what i should go with, am currently standing but sometimes i feel the back tends to twinge a bit possible due to over arching. always feel seated more in the shoulders due to more weight and less stabalizers being used i guess


as long as you get to where you want to be buddy you can wear whatever you want


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> update :
> 
> Bent over rows 30kg 10 reps
> 
> ...


Added too much too soon! Take it easy man FFS


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Added too much too soon! Take it easy man FFS


Tass I changed my footing, I also upped the height of the bar so it would be the height of a bar with 20 plates on it and it felt quite comftable. Stretched out before and after. will see how the back feels in the next few days but it felt better than the last week at 40kg


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Well, you know it best...Just be careful, that is all


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Well, you know it best...Just be careful, that is all


Cheers tass


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Working with the bar higher off the ground will defo help you get more out of the deads without risking injury good shout... Keep doin ya thang Retro!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Wardy21 said:


> Working with the bar higher off the ground will defo help you get more out of the deads without risking injury good shout... Keep doin ya thang Retro!


Cheers wardy, Found it easier to be honest so i will stick at that


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update:

Fridays workout, only put on today due to doing far to much and not having time !!!!!

*Seated OHP 30kg 5 reps*

*
Seated OHP 40kg 5 reps*

*
Seated OHP 45kg 5 reps*

*
Seated OHP 45kg 5 reps*

*
Seated OHP 40kg 8 reps*

*
*

*
Side delt raises 12kg 8 reps*

*
Side delt raises 12kg 8 reps*

*
Side delt raises 12kg 8 reps*

*
Side delt raises 12kg 8 reps*

*
*

*
Rear delt rows on a bench 30kg 8 reps*

*
Rear delt rows on a bench 30kg 8 reps*

*
Rear delt rows on a bench 30kg 8 reps*

*
Rear delt rows on a bench 30kg 8 reps*

*
*

*
Shrugs 70kg 8 reps*

*
Shrugs 70kg 8 reps*

*
Shrugs 80kg 8 reps*

*
Shrugs 80kg 8 reps*

*
*

*
Laying tricep extentions 25 kg 8 reps*

*
Laying tricep extentions 22 kg 8 reps*

*
Laying tricep extentions 22 kg 8 reps*

*
Laying tricep extentions 22 kg 8 reps*

Was a good session, shoulders and tricep felt blitzed after.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> Update:
> 
> Fridays workout, only put on today due to doing far to much and not having time !!!!!
> 
> ...


looking good m8 you still liking the sessions ?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> looking good m8 you still liking the sessions ?


Yeah, its good to have a structured routine that fels like its working. Am enjoying the shorter, heavier lifting and even looking forward to next weeks deadlifts !!!!

Feels like i got this sh1tty cold that everyones got so i hope that has no effect as being a natty its hard enough for the body to repair without fighting a could. my immune systems so sh1tt it spends its time fixing skin thats not broken and giving me psoriasis !!!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

nice work retro


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> nice work retro


Cheers rick, once I get my deads and squats up to scratch I think I can start hitting some pb's which is always good for the confidence boost


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> Cheers rick, once I get my deads and squats up to scratch I think I can start hitting some pb's which is always good for the confidence boost


Im sure you will mate

Im the other way round, need to leave my ego at home and start more reps and less maxing out lol


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Well done Retro.As said previously it's nice to see you settled into a routine you can work with. Now is the time for all the experimentation to reap it's reward with consistent workouts leading to consistent progress and gains:thumbup1:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> Im sure you will mate
> 
> Im the other way round, need to leave my ego at home and start more reps and less maxing out lol


 Yeah but my maxing out is less than your warm up so its no ego thing for me !!!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update :

got on the scales for my weekly weigh in and batterys are LOW !!!!!

*Seated calf raises 110kg 12 reps*

*
Seated calf raises 110kg 12 reps*

*
Seated calf raises 110kg 12 reps*

*
Seated calf raises 110kg 12 reps*

*
*

*
Hamstring curls 27kg 8 reps*

*
Hamstring curls 27kg 8 reps*

*
Hamstring curls 27kg 8 reps*

*
Hamstring curls 27kg 8 reps*

*
*

*
Box squats 70 kg 5 reps*

*
Box squats 90 kg 5 reps*

*
Box squats 110 kg 5 reps*

*
Box squats 110 kg 5 reps*

*
Box squats 110 kg 5 reps*

*
*

*
Curly mentals 20kg 8 reps*

*
Curly mentals 25kg 8 reps*

*
Curly mentals 25kg 8 reps*

*
Curly mentals 20kg 12 reps*

*
*

*
Reverse grip curls 20kg 8 reps *

*
Reverse grip curls 20kg 8 reps *

*
Reverse grip curls 15kg 7 reps *

*
Reverse grip curls 15kg 10 reps *

Good workout apart from the curls. last night my wrist started hurting. It was probably due to carrying lots of stuff about yesterday for along time so I went lighter. On the reverse grip i could feel it a bit so i went lighter again. squats felt ok. Will be looking to take the box away next year and start going lighter but deeper as its the deeper section as with deads where I am having probs. Ham curls felt hard today due to hams still aching from deads on thursday. Hams really need strengthening. there so weak that they exhaust before quads on squats !!!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Well done Retro.As said previously it's nice to see you settled into a routine you can work with. Now is the time for all the experimentation to reap it's reward with consistent workouts leading to consistent progress and gains:thumbup1:


Its working so far ( touch wood ) All i can do is keep at it and if it stops working then its probably my fault in some way shape or form ( form being the main word )


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Its working so far ( touch wood ) All i can do is keep at it and if it stops working then its probably my fault in some way shape or form ( form being the main word )


That's it mate. Carry on and keep at it and give it a chance to work. There's nothing wrong with the occasional tweak from time to time or to freshen things up a little, but doing the same things over and over and getting stronger at them is the way to progress. It's hard to be consistent if there's too much change involved. Top work:thumb:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update :

*Flat bench 30kg 12 reps *

*
Flat bench 50kg 9 reps *

*
Flat bench 60kg 5 reps *

*
Flat bench 65kg 5 reps *

*
Flat bench 65kg 8 reps*

*
*

*
Incline bench 30kg 8 reps *

*
Incline bench 30kg 8 reps *

*
Incline bench 35kg 8 reps *

*
Incline bench 35kg 8 reps *

*
*

*
Flyes 26kg 8 reps*

*
Flyes 26kg 8 reps*

*
Flyes 26kg 8 reps*

*
Flyes 26kg 8 reps*

*
*

*
Tricep dips 20 reps*

*
Tricep dips 20 reps*

*
Tricep dips 20 reps*

*
Tricep dips 15 reps*

*
*

*
Bike crunch 40 reps*

*
Bike crunch 40 reps*

*
Bike crunch 40 reps*

*
*

*
Pinochios 5 reps*

*
Pinochios 5 reps*

*
Pinochios 5 reps*

Good workout aain with all bench work done "ming" style with feet on the bench. got a good chest pump. Calves are sore as today after adopting the toes out and heals in calf raises that uriel had spoken about and its cained my legs off !!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2011)

Nice one Retro!

Plenty of reps, just what the doctor ordered


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Looks like your smashin out some good sessions Retro keep it up fella!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Good work as usual there Retro mate!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good stuff Retro. Hope you're squeezing every last morsel out of those flyes. I wouldn't finished a chest session with anything else and wouldn't feel like I had trained chest without doing them:thumbup1:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

R0B said:


> Nice one Retro!
> 
> Plenty of reps, just what the doctor ordered


Cheers rob, am supposed to be keeping them a bit lower but higher reps lower weight due to a shoulder niggle !!!! although the dips i just keep smashing more out !!!



Wardy21 said:


> Looks like your smashin out some good sessions Retro keep it up fella!


 Cheers wardy, Am trying and since a bit of help from ewen i am getting there



expletive said:


> Good work as usual there Retro mate!


 cheers ex ( logs note to self, have not been in ex's journal for a while !!! )



Mingster said:


> Good stuff Retro. Hope you're squeezing every last morsel out of those flyes. I wouldn't finished a chest session with anything else and wouldn't feel like I had trained chest without doing them:thumbup1:


To be honest ming, since feet on bench and isolating the chest more i am struggleing with every rep on the flyes but i am not feeling the pump right in the middle of the chest that i used to. maybe just other areas feeling fatigued first. How close to your chest do you hold the dumbells when doing flyes ? have been going 7-9 inches as it feels the most comftable / natural position also flyeing right above the chest or just under ?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

hows it going you fcukin porn star X are ya massive yet or what .....


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Good stuff Retro. Hope you're squeezing every last morsel out of those flyes. I wouldn't finished a chest session with anything else and wouldn't feel like I had trained chest without doing them:thumbup1:


do you do any cable crossovers or anything mate ???? pec dec ???

im assuming if you train at home you may not have this equipment hence the flies remark !!!!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I mostly feel flyes in the lower part of the movement, Retro. In the outer and upper pecs mostly. I feel very little in the inner pec, although I clunk the bells together at the top of the movement. I keep the db's a good distance from my chest with the initial movement, from the bottom position, being up and out in a circular, reach around motion


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Mingster said:


> I mostly feel flyes in the lower part of the movement, Retro. In the outer and upper pecs mostly. I feel very little in the inner pec, although I clunk the bells together at the top of the movement. I keep the db's a good distance from my chest with the initial movement, from the bottom position, being up and out in a circular, reach around motion


do you turn your hand in at top of movement too mate ??? so your palms nearly face you .. it give a really good squeeze to it !!!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> do you turn your hand in at top of movement too mate ??? so your palms nearly face you .. it give a really good squeeze to it !!!


Yes, mate:thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Yes, mate:thumbup1:


also you may do it but i find to get a good centre chest squeeze reverse grip bench press hits them hard aswell... Retro more info for yu mate as im sure ming has done these too !!!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> also you may do it but i find to get a good centre chest squeeze reverse grip bench press hits them hard aswell... Retro more info for yu mate as im sure ming has done these too !!!


I have done these but don't like them, they are a very awkward movement for me. In my early training days I found that dips with a relatively close hand width hit my inner pecs the most, but as I have progressed through my training I have struggled to find any exercise that 'I feel' in that area. Having said that I don't feel I lack for development there so I don't worry about it much tbh and just blast away at chest and let it grow however it likes lol. For some reason I always get more doms in my chest that any other muscle group and my basic workout is usually a press, a dip and a flye....


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update:

Weighed 13.4 and a half this morning

Last night i was doing some work on the pc and i had one of thoses things, You know the things you get when your neck just decides to crack all by itself. So i was sat there and the right side went POP , CRACK BAND BLOODY OOOOSSSHHHHHHH. Sounded like someone was eating rice crispies in my ear and my neck and should just bloody froze !!!!!

Have been sleeping a bit akward with my neck cranked so i guess its that. Nearly didnt do a workout as it was pretty painful but thought a bit of blood flowing tot he area may help it

*Wide grip pull up 10 reps*

*
Wide grip pull up 5kg 8 reps*

*
Wide grip pull up 10kg 6 reps*

*
Wide grip pull up 5kg 9 reps*

*
Wide grip pull up 5kg 7 reps*

*
*

*
Bent over row 30kg 8 reps*

*
Bent over row 40kg 8 reps*

*
Bent over row 45kg 8 reps*

*
Bent over row 50kg 8 reps*

*
*

*
Deadlift 40kg 10 reps ( dont you dare laugh tass ) *

*
Deadlift 45kg 10 reps*

*
Deadlift 50kg 10 reps*

*
Deadlift 55kg 10 reps*

*
Deadlift 65kg 1 reps *

*
*

*
Ez bar curls 20kg 10 reps*

*
Ez bar curls 25kg 8 reps*

*
Ez bar curls 30kg 8 reps*

*
Ez bar curls 30kg 8 reps*

*
*

*
Reverse grip Ez bar curls 10kg 20 reps*

*
Reverse grip Ez bar curls 10kg 11 reps*

*
Reverse grip Ez bar curls 10kg 13 reps*

*
Reverse grip Ez bar curls 10kg 20 reps*

Good workout, Pulled 65kg and it felt comtable, Had to stop myself adding another 10kg just to see. Pull ups were real hard, Worst thing is i am getting heavier so they get harder but added some weight for an extra pump. Rows felt real comftable. Got my stance and position just about right on these now i think

Neck still feels like its gone ten rounds with royce gracie


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2011)

Nice workout mate!!

For the neck, go buy a memory foam pillow  Worked wonders for me!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> do you do any cable crossovers or anything mate ???? pec dec ???
> 
> im assuming if you train at home you may not have this equipment hence the flies remark !!!!


No cables, just basic weights but am thinking about some heavy resistance bands to mimic some cable work



Mingster said:


> I mostly feel flyes in the lower part of the movement, Retro. In the outer and upper pecs mostly. I feel very little in the inner pec, although I clunk the bells together at the top of the movement. I keep the db's a good distance from my chest with the initial movement, from the bottom position, being up and out in a circular, reach around motion


I used to feel it right down the centre of my chest but i dont know. i do a tree huger style at about 1 foot away



flinty90 said:


> do you turn your hand in at top of movement too mate ??? so your palms nearly face you .. it give a really good squeeze to it !!!


No but i will give that a go



flinty90 said:


> also you may do it but i find to get a good centre chest squeeze reverse grip bench press hits them hard aswell... Retro more info for yu mate as im sure ming has done these too !!!


 nice tip, never tried that so will give it a go some time


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> hows it going you fcukin porn star X are ya massive yet or what .....


 i am sort of inbetween massive and small at the mo !!!!



R0B said:


> Nice workout mate!!
> 
> For the neck, go buy a memory foam pillow  Worked wonders for me!


I got this weird habbit i do. When i wake up i lay on my front with one pillow under my stomach and the other so they form an l shape up along my chest and shoulder then i lay there with my head cranked to one side and fall asleep !!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> I got this weird habbit i do. When i wake up i lay on my front with one pillow under my stomach and the other so they form an l shape up along my chest and shoulder then i lay there with my head cranked to one side and fall asleep !!!!


Get a third one, mate a T shape and support your head :lol:

I know what you mean though, sleeping habits are hard to change!!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> I got this weird habbit i do. When i wake up i lay on my front with one pillow under my stomach and the other so they form an l shape up along my chest and shoulder then i lay there with my head cranked to one side and fall asleep !!!!


This could explain the neck snap, crackle and pop mate:lol:

13/4.5 well done Retro, well on the road to massiveness mate:thumbup1: You'll be 15 stone by Easter at this rate.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

someone say sleep ?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mingster said:


> This could explain the neck snap, crackle and pop mate:lol:
> 
> 13/4.5 well done Retro, well on the road to massiveness mate:thumbup1: You'll be 15 stone by Easter at this rate.


Yes def the reason the neck sounded like a heavy footed walker walking over dead branches in a forrest. Was hoping to hit 14 this year but its still going good



ewen said:


> someone say sleep ?


Yes big man, something your gonna get alot of tonight !!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Deadlift 40kg 10 reps ( dont you dare laugh tass )
> 
> Deadlift 45kg 10 reps
> 
> ...


Mate, I would never laugh at anyone's lifts ever.

Dude, I fcukin winge on about my shoulder, but cant even imagine what it must be like for you with your back.

BTW, I cant even do 1 pull up. You smash them out.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Nice workout mate, A good solid back smash.

Dont sweat about the weight mate, Im a great believer in its not the size its how you use it!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

expletive said:


> Nice workout mate, A good solid back smash.
> 
> Dont sweat about the weight mate, Im a great believer in its not the size its how you use it!


Cheers ex

You got a small c0ck too then !!!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Mate, I would never laugh at anyone's lifts ever.
> 
> Dude, I fcukin winge on about my shoulder, but cant even imagine what it must be like for you with your back.
> 
> BTW, I cant even do 1 pull up. You smash them out.


I know, just pulling your chain, dont think at this rate i will ever be doing big squats and deads again but then look at ming and hes a beast !!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> I know, just pulling your chain, dont think at this rate i will ever be doing big squats and deads again but then look at ming and hes a beast !!!!


you will get there in a year or so trust me but you have to build it up once you know that you will make great progress .

ok in the year you have been on here tell us where your training pb`s and the exercises you could do were at then tell us where they are at now and look at the progress you made from that ...


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> you will get there in a year or so trust me but you have to build it up once you know that you will make great progress .
> 
> ok in the year you have been on here tell us where your training pb`s and the exercises you could do were at then tell us where they are at now and look at the progress you made from that ...


Yeah i will get there to some degree at some point !!!!

Well my pb's a year ago were pretty much nothing. This time last year the missus had to carry the shopping for me !!! She still does but thats because i am usually to fecking sore from carry real weights and doing double bi's down the road !!!!

Update:

There is no update today as for the first time in months i am haveing a day off due to the neck crank sh1t thing and literally not having time today to do anything. Away for the night in the morning and all is a bit mad at the mo. With my neck and lack of time i was not feeling it !!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> Yeah i will get there to some degree at some point !!!!
> 
> Well my pb's a year ago were pretty much nothing. This time last year the missus had to carry the shopping for me !!! She still does but thats because i am usually to fecking sore from carry real weights and doing double bi's down the road !!!!
> 
> ...


so then in 1 years time you will look back and see how much more you have come on , it takes time buddy im impatient lol


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> so then in 1 years time you will look back and see how much more you have come on , it takes time buddy im impatient lol


Yeah i know and i am sure i will get to some degree of squats and deadlift that i happy with but i aint gonna break no records i doubt. i will how ever combine the whole package to be a beast !!!!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Squats and deads are great lifts, Retro, but the human body is an adaptable thing and we can use our knowledge and our brains to devise alternative routes to our desired destination. Sometimes the direct and shortest route may be the best, but it doesn't hurt to see a bit of the rest of the world and take a scenic route instead. We'll still get there in the end and our lives may be a little richer as well.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Squats and deads are great lifts, Retro, but the human body is an adaptable thing and we can use our knowledge and our brains to devise alternative routes to our desired destination. Sometimes the direct and shortest route may be the best, but it doesn't hurt to see a bit of the rest of the world and take a scenic route instead. We'll still get there in the end and our lives may be a little richer as well.


couldnt have put it any better :thumbup1:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

So Retro should go travelling?

Hmmm, interesting


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Squats and deads are great lifts, Retro, but the human body is an adaptable thing and we can use our knowledge and our brains to devise alternative routes to our desired destination. Sometimes the direct and shortest route may be the best, but it doesn't hurt to see a bit of the rest of the world and take a scenic route instead. We'll still get there in the end and our lives may be a little richer as well.


Young Ming (well he's younger than me .................... just!) is suddenly very articulate :lol:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Young Ming (well he's younger than me .................... just!) is suddenly very articulate :lol:


Cheeky *  !#  *! :cursing: .... 

I'll have you know that I am eloquence personified.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Cunning Linguist


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update:

Went into the gym, Racked 50 for a warm of squats, done 2, put back and walked out !!!!!

Went away for the weekend, drunk to much blah blah blah, still got frozen neck and feel like the cold is coming. Had sore throat and stuff for a while now which all added to a cant be bothered attitude today which is not like me at all. Before that i thought about doing a small session today just as over the xmas period i will find it hard to get workout days. Will do chest tomorrow and see how that goes but may just take it a bit easy this week and hit it again next week if i am feel 100%

I am running low on protein to and rushed off my feet at the mo. Also concerned that i am putting a tad too much fat on so a cardio day might get introduced and an overhaul on the diet


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2011)

Well that sucks doesn't it!

Once you feel better you'll be back on it


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

R0B said:


> Well that sucks doesn't it!
> 
> Once you feel better you'll be back on it


Yeah it does but only a minor setback. will at least get some cardio and core done this week at the minimum !!!!

Hangovers last too long when your older !


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Everyone deserves a break every now and then, In fact it can be good for you.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Yeah it does but only a minor setback. will at least get some cardio and core done this week at the minimum !!!!
> 
> Hangovers last too long when your older !


You'll come good in a couple of days


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Get well soon retro mate


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

expletive said:


> Everyone deserves a break every now and then, In fact it can be good for you.


Yeah i know but i am obsessive and feel like i am missing out !!!



R0B said:


> You'll come good in a couple of days


Yeah sure i will , Up the vits and stew on the go should sort it



Tassotti said:


> Get well soon retro mate


Cheers tass


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

keep your pecker up buddy this little set back always happens when we make progress so bear that in mind , colds are crap but you made progress


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> keep your pecker up buddy this little set back always happens when we make progress so bear that in mind , colds are crap but you made progress


Just annoying when things lik colds, christmas, people get in the way !!!!!!

Hoping i just feel a bit worse for wear coz of the booze and lack of sleep.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> Just annoying when things lik colds, christmas, people get in the way !!!!!!
> 
> Hoping i just feel a bit worse for wear coz of the booze and lack of sleep.


m8 i know the feeling , would be great if we just didnt get ill and everything when great but it dont work like that , couple weeks you`ll be fine


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

We all get setbacks Retro, as has been said it's how we respond to them that counts. I always said that I'd achieve all my goals if I could manage one years training injury free but I don't think I've ever managed more than three months lol. Get yourself sorted then get yourself back training as it's always one step backwards two steps forward in this game.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mate we all go thro this, dont beat yourself up.

Get yourself better then worry about training.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update:

Done a workout yesterday. neck feels ok now, Cold aint too bad so looking good

*flat bench 30kg 15 reps*

*
flat bench 50kg 8 reps*

*
flat bench 60kg 6 reps*

*
flat bench 65kg 5 reps*

*
flat bench 70kg 6 reps*

*
*

*
Incline bench 30kg 8 reps*

*
Incline bench 30kg 8 reps*

*
Incline bench 35kg 8 reps*

*
Incline bench 40kg 8 reps*

*
*

*
flyes 26 kg 8 reps*

*
flyes 26 kg 8 reps*

*
flyes 26 kg 8 reps*

*
flyes 26 kg 8 reps*

*
*

*
lying tricep extentions 20kg 10 reps*

*
lying tricep extentions 20kg 10 reps*

*
lying tricep extentions 20kg 10 reps*

*
lying tricep extentions 20kg 8 reps*

*
lying tricep extentions 20kg 6 reps*

Was one of my better chest workouts as i felt a great pump and today the chest and tris are in PAIN !!!! all exercises doen with feet on bench. flat and incline bench i added a bit of weight, flyes i done with a twist so hands in normal bench position at the bottom part then twist them to palms facing at the top. That worked well. Tri extentions i usually do on a flat bench but i done them incline which gives a greater pull on them. lowered weight and it felt harder than before


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mingster said:


> We all get setbacks Retro, as has been said it's how we respond to them that counts. I always said that I'd achieve all my goals if I could manage one years training injury free but I don't think I've ever managed more than three months lol. Get yourself sorted then get yourself back training as it's always one step backwards two steps forward in this game.





Milky said:


> Mate we all go thro this, dont beat yourself up.
> 
> Get yourself better then worry about training.


Cheers guys, Its just a bit of a pain when you just start getting somewhere !!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

So after a few days there has been no updates !!

Went to xmas do this weekend and drunk, ate too much but am hoping to get the routine back on track tomorrow. Also have not had much time to post in other journals but i am hoping things will have died down enough now to catch up

WATCH THIS SPACE !!!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

i hope you had a very good time Retro, it sounds like you enjoyed it . good luck on getting back on track !!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> i hope you had a very good time Retro, it sounds like you enjoyed it . good luck on getting back on track !!


Yeah it was a posh hotel with good food and free bar !!!! had to wear a suit which was a bit uncomftable for me but all good. Feel like the cold has gone. the neck is better and i wanna smash it !!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

retro-mental said:


> Yeah it was a posh hotel with good food and free bar !!!! had to wear a suit which was a bit uncomftable for me but all good. Feel like the cold has gone. the neck is better and i wanna smash it !!!


Fantastic it sounds just perfect !!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good man Retro. Hope you had time to borrow lots of extra food from the hotel lol. Good to see you back training as you were once we get this pesky holiday over with.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

speaking of xmas do's..... roll on wednesday


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Good man Retro. Hope you had time to borrow lots of extra food from the hotel lol. Good to see you back training as you were once we get this pesky holiday over with.


I know. Its a pain in the ass !!!



paul81 said:


> speaking of xmas do's..... roll on wednesday


You are only just back and talking of a xmas do on wednesday !!!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

retro-mental said:


> You are only just back and talking of a xmas do on wednesday !!!


its only once a year after all


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

paul81 said:


> its only once a year after all


What is? Your training day? :lol: :lol:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Mingster said:


> What is? Your training day? :lol: :lol:


 :lol: ouch! :lol:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

paul81 said:


> :lol: ouch! :lol:


the truth hurts huh ! :lol:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update:

*Calf raises uriel style 50kg 15 reps seated*

*
Calf raises uriel style 70kg 15 reps seated*

*
Calf raises uriel style 70kg 15 reps laying*

*
Calf raises uriel style 70kg 15 reps laying*

*
Calf raises uriel style 70kg 12 reps standing *

*
*

*
Ham curls 20kg 8 reps*

*
Ham curls 25kg 8 reps*

*
Ham curls 25kg 8 reps*

*
Ham curls 25kg 8 reps*

*
*

*
Leg extentions 25kg 20 reps*

*
*

*
Box squat 50kg 5 reps*

*
Box squat 70kg 5 reps*

*
Box squat 90kg 5 reps*

*
Box squat 100kg 5 reps*

*
Box squat 100kg 5 reps*

*
*

*
Ez curl 20kg 12 reps*

*
Ez curl 25kg 12 reps*

*
Ez curl 25kg 10 reps*

*
Ez curl 25kg 12 reps*

*
*

*
Hammer curls 20kg 10 reps *

*
Hammer curls 25kg 8 reps *

*
Hammer curls 25kg 8 reps *

*
Hammer curls 25kg 9 reps *

It was a real good workout, Tried my sample of warrior rage of which i want to do a seperate review. It got me going good through the whole workout. Shoved a few leg extentions in before the squats to see if i can get a quad pump and it worked. Done some hammer curls just coz i aint done them in ages. Experimented with body position on calf raises and found that sitting is worst, laying is better and standing better again. Slight twinge in the shoulder today again !!!!

Gonna do some bench so see if it gets worse or not !


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update:

*Flat bench 50 kg 8 reps*

*
Flat bench 60 kg 7 reps*

*
Flat bench 65 kg 5 reps*

*
Flat bench 70 kg 5 reps*

*
Flat bench 70 kg 5 reps*

*
*

*
Incline bench 30kg 8 reps*

*
Incline bench 35kg 8 reps*

*
Incline bench 40kg 8 reps*

*
Incline bench 40kg 8 reps*

*
*

*
Incline flyes 26kg 8 reps *

*
Incline flyes 26kg 8 reps *

*
Incline flyes 26kg 8 reps *

*
Incline flyes 26kg 8 reps *

*
*

*
Lying incline tricep extentions 20kg 13 reps*

*
Lying incline tricep extentions 20kg 11 reps*

*
Lying incline tricep extentions 20kg 8 reps*

*
Lying incline tricep extentions 20kg 8 reps*

*
Lying incline tricep extentions 20kg 11 reps*

Short, intense workout which resulted in a good chest pump and the skin on my triceps feeling like its going to split. Since changing the tricep extentions to incline position i have really been feeling the benifits, i recommend anyone doing tri extentions to do this. All work done with feet on the bench


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

What are uriel style calf raises?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> What are uriel style calf raises?


Instead of keeping your feet straight, Angle them when doing the raise's. Hits the outer head more so you could do toes touching and heals spread or heals touching and toes spread if you get me


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Got ya..They sound hard


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Got ya..They sound hard


Not really that hard. Prob lower the weight from what your doing but it will hit the outer heads loads more. I do it with my toes at a 10 to 2 angle


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update: Weighed 13.5 and a half this morning


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Update: Weighed 13.5 and a half this morning
> 
> View attachment 70223


Looking well mate 

Loose the hitler tash though


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

That pic was never taken this morning lol. Doing well mate. Enjoy yourself over the festive period:thumb:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mingster said:


> That pic was never taken this morning lol. Doing well mate. Enjoy yourself over the festive period:thumb:


Cheers ming, Will try but this christmas shenanigans has already interupted a productive workout !!! done half then i gotta do stuff but i will eat loads instead which is training !!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

merry xmas retro! :beer:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Merry Christmas retro

Thanks for your words of encouragement and support this year.Really helped me out of a rut

Top Man

Tass


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update: 22nd dec

*Pull ups BW 7 reps*

*
Pull ups 10kg 7reps*

*
Pull ups 15kg 5reps*

*
Pull ups BW 10 reps*

*
Pull ups BW 10 reps*

*
*

*
Bent over rows 30kg 8 reps*

*
Bent over rows 50kg 8 reps*

*
Bent over rows 50kg 8 reps*

*
Bent over rows 50kg 8 reps*

*
*

*
Deadlift 50kg 5 reps*

*
Deadlift 60kg 5 reps*

*
Deadlift 70kg 5 reps*

knock on the door and it was the misses daughter so session stopped early. Lats felt super pumped and deads i went a bit heavier with less reps. Felt ok


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update:23rd dec

*Seated OHP 30kg 8 reps *

*
Seated OHP 40kg 5 reps *

*
Seated OHP 45kg 5 reps *

*
Seated OHP 45kg 5 reps *

*
Seated OHP 40kg 5 reps *

*
*

*
Side delt raises 12kg 8 reps *

*
Side delt raises 14kg 8 reps *

*
Side delt raises 14kg 8 reps *

*
Side delt raises 14kg 8 reps*

*
*

*
Rear delt rows 30kg 8 reps *

*
Rear delt rows 30kg 8 reps *

*
Rear delt rows 30kg 8 reps *

*
Rear delt rows 40kg 8 reps *

*
*

*
Shrugs 40kg 20 reps*

*
Shrugs 60kg 20 reps*

*
Shrugs 60kg 20 reps*

*
Shrugs 60kg 20 reps*

Stopped short due to visiter, shoulder flet good !!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update: 24th Xmas eve, decided to get the bi and tris in that i missed last 2 sessions

*Seated bicep curls 20kg 15 reps *

*
Seated bicep curls 25kg 10 reps *

*
Seated bicep curls 30kg 8 reps *

*
Seated bicep curls 30kg 6 reps *

*
*

*
Lying tri extention 20kg 13 reps *

*
Lying tri extention 20kg 8 reps *

*
Lying tri extention 20kg 7 reps *

*
Lying tri extention 20kg 10 reps *

*
Lying tri extention 20kg 6 reps*

*
*

*
Ez bar curl 20kg 7 reps *

*
Ez bar curl 20kg 8 reps *

*
Ez bar curl 20kg 5 reps *

*
Ez bar curl 20kg 5 reps *

Finding no matter how much weight or how many reps i am not getting much bi pump where as the triceps are pumped to bits after the extentions. Misses even commented on my arms and traps the otherday which is not like her !


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update :28th dec weighed 13.7 ( 2 lbs of chocolate and alcohol !!)

*Seated OHP 30kg 10 reps *

*
Seated OHP 40kg 7 reps *

*
Seated OHP 45kg 5 reps *

*
Seated OHP 45kg 5 reps *

*
Seated OHP 40kg 10 reps *

*
*

*
Side delt raises 17kg 8 reps *

*
Side delt raises 17kg 8 reps *

*
Side delt raises 17kg 8 reps *

*
Side delt raises 17kg 6 reps into 12kg 8 reps into 10kg 8 reps into 5kg 6 reps ( burning !! )*

*
*

*
Rear delt rows 30kg 8 reps *

*
Rear delt rows 30kg 10 reps *

*
Rear delt rows 30kg 10 reps *

*
Rear delt rows 40kg 10 reps *

*
*

*
Shrugs 30kg 20 reps*

*
Shrugs 50kg 15 reps*

*
Shrugs 70kg 10 reps*

*
Shrugs 90kg 8 reps*

*
*

*
Reverse flyes 10kg 10 reps *

*
Reverse flyes 10kg 10 reps *

*
Reverse flyes 10kg 10 reps *

*
Reverse flyes 10kg 10 reps *

*
*

*
Lying tri extentions 20kg 15 reps*

*
Lying tri extentions 25kg 8 reps*

*
Lying tri extentions 25kg 8 reps*

*
Lying tri extentions 25kg 8 reps*

Best workout i have had i a while and hope there is more to come. Next week i hope to get back to my structured routine properly


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

read your review of that rage stuff earlier chap, looking into it myself but bb warehouse are having a blonde moment with their payment setup. you think your gonna try some more or you abandoning the whole pre workout stuff?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

paul81 said:


> read your review of that rage stuff earlier chap, looking into it myself but bb warehouse are having a blonde moment with their payment setup. you think your gonna try some more or you abandoning the whole pre workout stuff?


With me its a matter of money. If i had enough i would use a pre workout supp just to get the extra boost. I think the extra boost goes to being sucsessfull in your lifting coz you can push a few more reps out. i dont know much about pre workout supps but jack3d is supposed to be good, I use smart price jaffa cakes !!!!

If you can afford it then try some. I am sure you will like it and it will push you a bit futher than before. Maybe if bbw are not avalible then try some animal rage from powermyself. The original formula warrior uses i think

http://www.powermyself.com/product/Animal_Rage_315g_UNI-31

http://www.powermyself.com/product/Chaotic_Labz_-_Rage_300g_CHL-4


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

retro-mental said:


> With me its a matter of money. If i had enough i would use a pre workout supp just to get the extra boost. I think the extra boost goes to being sucsessfull in your lifting coz you can push a few more reps out. i dont know much about pre workout supps but jack3d is supposed to be good, I use smart price jaffa cakes !!!!
> 
> If you can afford it then try some. I am sure you will like it and it will push you a bit futher than before. Maybe if bbw are not avalible then try some animal rage from powermyself. The original formula warrior uses i think
> 
> ...


liking the look of the chaotic labs one, the other put me off by saying do not take 6-8 hours before bed, as i work out at night, thats a no go for me!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

paul81 said:


> liking the look of the chaotic labs one, the other put me off by saying do not take 6-8 hours before bed, as i work out at night, thats a no go for me!


I like this in the chaotic one

Due to extreme potency, it is highly recommended to assess tolerance by using a 1 and a half scoop serving !!!!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

retro-mental said:


> I like this in the chaotic one
> 
> Due to extreme potency, it is highly recommended to assess tolerance by using a 1 and a half scoop serving !!!!


both seemed a bit pricey though, might give the one milky recommended a go http://www.sshealthfoods.com/pages.php?page=lt.creatines&details=1911


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

paul81 said:


> both seemed a bit pricey though, might give the one milky recommended a go http://www.sshealthfoods.com/pages.php?page=lt.creatines&details=1911


Not to be consumed within 6 hours of sleep too, Paul. You could take it 3 hours before your workout....


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Not to be consumed within 6 hours of sleep too, Paul. You could take it 3 hours before your workout....


to be fair..... i didnt think of it like that :lol: :lol:

although i've just this moment gone for the Warrior Rage stuff, after all, if its good enough for Ewen......


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Not to be consumed within 6 hours of sleep too, Paul. You could take it 3 hours before your workout....


i'll try that again, as i didnt read your comment right first time :lol:

i cant see that bit about the hemo rage not to be taken 6 hours before sleep :blink:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

paul81 said:


> i'll try that again, as i didnt read your comment right first time :lol:
> 
> i cant see that bit about the hemo rage not to be taken 6 hours before sleep :blink:


I've got a tub in front of me - it says that in the dosing instructions on the back.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Mingster said:


> I've got a tub in front of me - it says that in the dosing instructions on the back.


......have no choice but to take your word for it then


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Do you really want **** rage?


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Do you really want **** rage?


Dont we all?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

You guys better be buying warrior rage or its ignore list


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> You guys better be buying warrior rage or its ignore list


hahaah. that's just hemophobic


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> hahaah. that's just hemophobic


I e got nothing against hemos but id rather have rage In my cupboard lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> I e got nothing against hemos but id rather have rage In my cupboard lol


Liar you batty boy


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Liar you batty boy


you gonna come show me and jungle boy up ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Got hospital..They said I might be in for 2 days


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Got hospital..They said I might be in for 2 days


anything serious ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

no

penis reduction


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> You guys better be buying warrior rage or its ignore list


Does being a rep mean you have to bully people !!!

Anyway if you want **** rage then go on to mowglis journal !!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> no
> 
> *penis reduction*


 not a nice thing to call ewen !!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> Does being a rep mean you have to bully people !!!
> 
> Anyway if you want **** rage then go on to mowglis journal !!


only ****s mate only ****s .

so how is my fave ****


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> only ****s mate only ****s .
> 
> so how is my fave ****


I dont know but i will ask paul for you !


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

retro-mental said:


> I dont know but i will ask paul for you !


upgraded from dwarf...

everyones a winner baby :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul81 said:


> upgraded from dwarf...
> 
> everyones a winner baby :lol:


mowgli has a new name ... kojack (he likes that one)


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

ewen said:


> mowgli has a new name ... kojack (he likes that one)


didnt kojak suck a lollipop??......

makes sense then :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli is sat on my sofa sucking lollipops as I type


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

ewen said:


> Mowgli is sat on my sofa sucking lollipops as I type


Funny that. Cos retro's doin the same on my sofa.

Fancy a swing


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Meet you both at the Ministry in an hour...................

maybe.....

ermmmm

actually...........


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Meet you both at the Ministry in an hour...................
> 
> maybe.....
> 
> ...


Too late. Engines runnin


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

monsterballs said:


> Funny that. Cos retro's doin the same on my sofa.
> 
> Fancy a swing


I aint on your sofa, I am in the kitchen !!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Meet you both at the Ministry in an hour...................
> 
> maybe.....
> 
> ...


You gonna join us tomorrow big boy ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I don't fancy being the meat in the sandwich


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

plus I got physio

and your pressing


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

We are deadlifting as well


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

what time you training?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

From 2 ish m8


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Probably meeting up with Big Tel to show him how to lift sandbags


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Probably meeting up with Big Tel to show him how to lift sandbags


Too busy [email protected] is bet ....


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

that too


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update : 30th

*
Close grip pull ups 0kg 7 reps*

*
Close grip pull ups 5kg 5 reps*

*
Close grip pull ups 10kg 5 reps*

*
Close grip pull ups 15kg 4 reps*

*
*

*
Bent over rows 30kg 8 reps*

*
Bent over rows 50kg 8 reps*

*
Bent over rows 50kg 8 reps*

*
Bent over rows 50kg 8 reps*

*
*

*
Deadlift 50kg 5 reps*

*
Deadlift 60kg 5 reps*

*
Deadlift 70kg 5 reps*

*
Deadlift 80kg 5 reps*

*
*

*
Dumbell curls 26kg 10 reps*

*
Dumbell curls 26kg 8 reps*

*
Dumbell curls 26kg 8 reps*

*
Dumbell curls 26kg 10 reps*

*
*

*
Hammer curl 20kg 10 reps*

*
Hammer curl 30kg 6 reps*

*
Hammer curl 30kg 6 reps*

*
Hammer curl 20kg 10 reps*

The deadlift felt a little uncomftable but its frustrating a weight felt lift. Have had a **** diet and drank too much over the holidays. training has gone to **** then i though have a blow out NYE and get back on track

Went out and got smashed. had a good time and got in at 5.30. woke up at 11 and my sis had tried calling me. had something to eat and called he back but no answer. then my ma tried calling. missed the call and called back with no answer. Eventually get through and find out there at the hosital. may dad had been awake all night in lots of pain and coughing up blood. they xray and see a shadow on his lungs. shell shocked to say the least. we see him yesterday and hes feeling brighter but awaiting results to find out if its an infection or lung cancer. ma is in hospital tomorrow having 2 toe nails off. fence came down last night so i go out this morining to sort it and my back goes twice. big wave of pain in the lumbar but no sciatica. something has not been right for a week as i had a cold arm and shoulder. i think training with **** diet and dehydrated maybe to blame so i maybe sacking off deads and squats at the mo and not even sure if i can do any bench today due to pain

HAPPY ****ING NEW YEAR !!!!

Not the best start but i am determind none of this is going to get me down for too long


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Sorry to hear of your problems, mate. I know that you will be strong because you are strong and will do everything in your power to get others and yourself through difficult times. All the best to you, Retro:thumbup1:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Sorry to hear of your problems, mate. I know that you will be strong because you are strong and will do everything in your power to get others and yourself through difficult times. All the best to you, Retro:thumbup1:


cheers ming, kind words. i am sure he has an infection and its not cancer but if it is then we have to get him through it and be strong for him. he has has flu recently. my back is a minor glitch that i have overcome before and will do again. i have no sciatica, just lumbar pain


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Sorry to read about ur troubles bro

Gotta be strong and just believe it IS just an infection!

Looks like its all down to you to be there for every1 mate. Just be strong, even if it means sacking the training off.

Family 1st

Muscle 2nd

Keep us posted bro x


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

monsterballs said:


> Sorry to read about ur troubles bro
> 
> Gotta be strong and just believe it IS just an infection!
> 
> ...


Cheers monster. I will keep it updated as its a good place to get things off my mind


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> its a good place to get things off my mind


I no mate. I've had recent troubles and I've had a lot of help off here

Chin up


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

My old man was made an emergancy appointment at the dr's today. All the family have been sat on tender hooks waiting for him to comeback. He just got of the phone. I answered the phone and hes crying, obviously my heart sunk and then he says he has had it confirmed that he has pneumonia !!!! he was crying and laughing at the sametime. it hit him hard as he is a smoker of rolling baccy and weed and has been for 40 odd years

****ING MASSIVE WAVE OF RELIEF !!!!!!!!!!

Ma's is in for her op tomorrow and shes worried as she has to have 2 toe nails off. I am sure she will be fine. My back is pretty ****ed at the mo but i am sure i can get it sorted with some good posture, stretches and anti inflammatories. If there is no ease within 3-4 days then its Dr time.

All this **** is sent to test you i am sure but one hurdle over and a few more to go then back on track to getting massive, Was tempted to go for one of these face off's that have suddenly become fashion but i think without the use of ass and squats /deads of the menu my progress may take longer and i dont want to push harder and risk injury for ego. I am gonna do it one way or another so thats what matters to me. i do think tass and switch would be a good pairing


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Hope everything sorts out for the best for you and keep strong, fingers crossed it's just an infection


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> My old man was made an emergancy appointment at the dr's today. All the family have been sat on tender hooks waiting for him to comeback. He just got of the phone. I answered the phone and hes crying, obviously my heart sunk and then he says he has had it confirmed that he has pneumonia !!!! he was crying and laughing at the sametime. it hit him hard as he is a smoker of rolling baccy and weed and has been for 40 odd years
> 
> ****ING MASSIVE WAVE OF RELIEF !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


good news mate :thumb:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Hope everything sorts out for the best for you and keep strong, fingers crossed it's just an infection


Cheers greshie



ewen said:


> good news mate :thumb:


Cheers. I can sleep tonight ! its only been 3 days but not a good three days


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> Cheers greshie
> 
> Cheers. I can sleep tonight ! its only been 3 days but not a good three days


go for a swim you lazy fuker


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mate, so pleased for you and your dad....

fresh start for everyone now..


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Crying and laughing at the same time. Sounds like a good man :lol:

Happy for u all mate !

Hope ur ma's op is sucessful

And these face off's don't have to be new year one's bro. Just a bit of motivation !

I'm sure many will be happy to go up againmst u wen ur ready !


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Happy to hear the news regarding your father

All the best to you retro


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Cheers guys. I am sure tomorrow morning things will seem brighter again


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update:

*Flat bench 30kg 18 reps *

*
Flat bench 50kg 12 reps*

*
Flat bench 70kg 7 reps*

*
Flat bench 70kg 5 reps*

*
Flat bench 70kg 5 reps*

*
*

*
Incline bench 30kg 8 reps *

*
Incline bench 30kg 8 reps *

*
Incline bench 40kg 8 reps *

*
Incline bench 40kg 8 reps *

*
*

*
Hammer press ups 8 reps*

*
Hammer press ups 7 reps*

*
Hammer press ups 7 reps*

*
Hammer press ups 6 reps*

*
*

*
Lying tricep extentions 20kg 10 reps *

*
Lying tricep extentions 20kg 8 reps *

*
Lying tricep extentions 20kg 8 reps *

*
Lying tricep extentions 20kg 10 reps *

All work done with feet on bench. Really enjoyed this session. my back is feeling a bit more mobile than yesterday although still bad it seems the majority of the pain has moved to the left hip where i have had problems before. I felt ok doing bench work. Will do some arm work tomorrow and maybe shoulders friday. Hopefully by monday i can do some leg work ommiting squats and back on thrusday ommiting deads. This is the plan for now until things get sorted. Chucked in some good old press ups instead of flyes as i was not feeling anything from them and BOOM, my chest got a serious pump plus core got a little work too


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Good ladd, good bench work !!

I've always wondered this... What's the reasoning for feet on the bench mate.

I've never actually tried it

And as for leg day.

Try body weigh squats.

Not weights, no bar. Wear a belt Just hands crossed on chest. Up down

I do it all the time when my hip/top of a$$ hurts.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

monsterballs said:


> Good ladd, good bench work !!
> 
> I've always wondered this... What's the reasoning for feet on the bench mate.
> 
> ...


Feet on the bench isolates the chest more. On the ground you bring leg power into the bench. I might give BW squats a go or maybe sub them for lunges at the mo !


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

makes sence about iscolating the chest. Figured it was something like that.

Actually tried it once I remeber now.

Feet on the bench. Lost balance, nerly dropped a 6kg dumbell on my face.

YES!! That's right I said it. SIX KG!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Beast


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update: 5th jan

*Close grip pull ups BW 10 reps *

*
Close grip pull ups BW 10 reps*

*
Close grip pull ups BW 8 reps*

*
Close grip pull ups BW 9 reps*

*
Close grip pull ups BW 8 reps*

*
*

*
Seated ez bar curls 20kg 10 reps*

*
Seated ez bar curls 20kg 10 reps*

*
Seated ez bar curls 20kg 10 reps*

*
Seated ez bar curls 20kg 10 reps*

*
Seated ez bar curls 20kg 10 reps*

*
*

*
wide grip pull ups BW 5 reps*

*
wide grip pull ups BW 5 reps*

*
wide grip pull ups BW 6 reps*

*
wide grip pull ups BW 5 reps*

*
wide grip pull ups BW 5 reps*

*
*

*
Seated hammer curl 20kg 15 reps *

*
Seated hammer curl 20kg 10 reps*

*
Seated hammer curl 20kg 10 reps*

*
Seated hammer curl 20kg 10 reps*

*
Seated hammer curl 20kg 15 reps*

*
*

*
Forearm roller 7kg 5mins*

Considering my back it was a good workout and probably what i will do for a few weeks. The pull ups released my back loads which felt good. Am stuggling to increase on bicep exercises. Thinking about going to 3x3 with 30+kg to see if theres an increase. Diet still aint great. Theres still about 10kg of chocolate in the house. Have been eating a chunk or 2 before and after a workout for the sugar but i am sure i can stop this and do it a better way


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Theres still about 10kg of chocolate in the house. Have been eating a chunk or 2 before and after a workout for the sugar but i am sure i can stop this and do it a better way


Sounds like an addiction to me, first step it to admit it, just stand up and say " my names Retro and I'm a chocoholic"

If you can't your in denial :rolleye:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

expletive said:


> Sounds like an addiction to me, first step it to admit it, just stand up and say " my names Retro and I'm a chocoholic"
> 
> If you can't your in denial :rolleye:


I think your right there !!

Need this **** gone from the house. On here people were saying that for xmas they got Supps and test n **** and i get 10kg of chocolate and a massive tub of biscutes. I am actually looking fat at the moment which does not bother me to much but i dont want it to become hard to shift as i let it go to much.

Tried to eat less carbs at night by getting quark but the stuff tastes like sick so that in the bin !!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update : Done a workout on sunday, YES SUNDAY !!!!!

This is a very rare thing for me but due to boredom and lack of friday workout i gave legs a go

*Seated calf raises toes in 70kg 15 reps *

*
Seated calf raises toes in 70kg 15 reps *

*
Seated calf raises toes in 70kg 15 reps *

*
*

*
Seated calf raises toes out 70kg 10 reps *

*
Seated calf raises toes out 70kg 10 reps *

*
Seated calf raises toes out 70kg 15 reps *

*
*

*
Leg extentions 20kg 20 reps *

*
Leg extentions 20kg 15 reps *

*
Leg extentions 20kg 15 reps *

*
Leg extentions 20kg 15 reps *

*
Leg extentions 20kg 15 reps *

*
*

*
Ham curls 20kg 8 reps *

*
Ham curls 20kg 8 reps *

*
Ham curls 20kg 6 reps *

*
Ham curls 20kg 8 reps *

*
Ham curls 20kg 10 reps*

*
*

*
Bench sit ups 26kg 12 reps *

*
Bench sit ups 26kg 8 reps *

*
Bench sit ups 26kg 10 reps *

*
Bench sit ups 26kg 8 reps *

*
Bench sit ups 26kg 10reps *

Was supposed to do tris and core today but i concentrated on legs and will do tris, core tomorrow as theres a few things i want to try. As you can see squats are out at the mo but leg extentions and bench sit ups are in and i had a real good pump from this workout on quads, hams and calfs so am pretty chuffed. Back has eased slightly with only pain if i move fast or have been sitting. this is a good sign and i am sure withing a week or two it should feel normal permitting i do not over do it

Have tried to think positive about my back in the sense that i now know some limits not to go over or at least without building a better foundation. This now means my leg workouts will be better as i will not be squatting a light weight to stop my back hurting so can concentrate on what i can do

Bench sit ups were a biatch !!!! i liked them


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Like it !!

A lot of people DON'T do calf raises with toes out/in.

Much more effective imo

You can also do extensions with toes pointing in/out.

If you really want to blast ur quads ...

5 sets of 15 leg extensions (20 seconds rest) the rest is where it hurts lol.

Alternate toes in/out

After each set don't let the weights touch the stack. Thus keeping the tension on the legs.

You won't be walking after this! I promise you!!

I find myself physically punching my quads whilst I'm resting to try and dispurse the lactic acid.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

monsterballs said:


> Like it !!
> 
> A lot of people DON'T do calf raises with toes out/in.
> 
> ...


I was experimenting with the toes on extentions too. When i used to do leg extentions i would do say 10 full range of motion and the las 5 i would do only a few inches of locked again to keep the tention. Like one big extention with 5 pumps to it. If you want i will come to your gym and punch your quads for you !!!!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Yes! But in the changing rooms


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2012)

Good session that pal.

Does toes in / out make a difference? Ill have to give it a whirl cheers fellas


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Dave said:


> Good session that pal.
> 
> Does toes in / out make a difference? Ill have to give it a whirl cheers fellas


Toes In/out hits both heads of the calf mate.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Dave said:


> Good session that pal.
> 
> Does toes in / out make a difference? Ill have to give it a whirl cheers fellas


Like monster said you hit the outer and inner quad with the toes in or out. Flinty does calf raises on a leg press with toes in or out. Ureil was the one who i first see doing it in his journal and his calves are massive. First time i done it i kept the same weight as normal raises and near crippled myself for a few days !!


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2012)

Ahh sound learn something new every day, will be adding them to my usual


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Dave said:


> Ahh sound learn something new every day, will be adding them to my usual


If you write them up in your journal Dave, be sure to call them retro-mental calf raises..He loves naming lifts after himself


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> If you write them up in your journal Dave, be sure to call them retro-mental calf raises..He loves naming lifts after himself


Lmao,

In that case I've got a new technique for doing face-pulls

We shall call them

The monsterball face pull :lol:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

No we will call them mental pulls even though i aint got a clue what they are

Tass you funny ****er !!!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Its when you grab a man by his testicles and pull them towards ur face ... Hense 'mosterball face-pulls :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

monsterballs said:


> Its when you grab a man by his testicles and pull them towards ur face ... Hense 'mosterball face-pulls :lol:


That's how I read it


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> That's how I read it


yep i made that one up too !!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update: Weighed 13.5 and 3 quarters this morning which is down a bit but to be expected with ****ty diet and lack of training plus the extra 2 lbs i put on was just chocolate ( just opened my galaxy as a post workout treat !! )

Didnt do arms yesterday so blasted them today

*Seated alternating dumbell curls 26kg 8 reps*

*
Seated alternating dumbell curls 26kg 9 reps*

*
Seated alternating dumbell curls 26kg 8 reps*

*
Seated alternating dumbell curls 26kg 10 reps*

*
*

*
Seated hammer curls 20kg 10 reps*

*
Seated hammer curls 20kg 10 reps*

*
Seated hammer curls 20kg 10 reps*

*
Seated hammer curls 20kg 10 reps*

*
Seated hammer curls 20kg 10 reps*

*
*

*
Forearm curls 20kg 10 reps*

*
Forearm curls 20kg 8 reps*

*
Forearm curls 20kg 9 reps*

*
Forearm curls 20kg 10 reps*

*
*

*
Ez bar bicep 21's 15kg 21 reps *

*
Ez bar bicep 21's 15kg 21 reps *

*
Ez bar bicep 21's 15kg 21 reps *

Probably one of the best arm workouts i have ever had. no great numbers shifted but good intesity and done 21's for the first time. I thought my arms were going to explode !!!!!! will try to add and intense session like this and a less intense session with more weight for arms. Hopefully tomorrow i can get back to EWENS with a few tweaks. I looking to rep for a company on here, the deals pretty much gone through, just awaiting the banner. There a good company of which i will explain more when the time is right but it has left me in a short suplly of protein. I do not want to order more as it should be coming through with the other company so i have upped eggs and milk at the mo. Had a look on here to see if anyones selling a small amount cheap but no joy

I can hardly type my arms are that fecked !!

Mistake on yesterdays update. It was bench get ups i done and not sit ups as that implies i done sit ups !!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good stuff there Retro, but where are the Curly Mentals?  . Top news if your rep post works out. Hope it's for somebody I like lol. Hope your family problems are easing mate, and that your back isn't giving you too much gip. Expecting big things from you this year so get stuck in and make them happen!!  :thumb:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Good stuff there Retro, but where are the Curly Mentals?  . Top news if your rep post works out. Hope it's for somebody I like lol. Hope your family problems are easing mate, and that your back isn't giving you too much gip. Expecting big things from you this year so get stuck in and make them happen!!  :thumb:


Curly mentals will make an appearance again !

The company is one you have used and given a good review for so based on that and 2 other people on here know the guy who runs it and there trust worthy people i look forward to working with them. Yeah everyone is slowly getting there health back. My back is slowly easing. I expect it to feel pretty normal by tomorrow. Not really sure what happened as i have had twinges in the past but for 3-4 days this was real bad like when it first went but with sensible stretching and posture its eased reletivly quick

Done the bench get ups, They were good. Have you ever done goblet squats ?


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

Subbed


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

retro-mental said:



> Curly mentals will make an appearance again !
> 
> The company is one you have used and given a good review for so based on that and 2 other people on here know the guy who runs it and there trust worthy people i look forward to working with them. Yeah everyone is slowly getting there health back. My back is slowly easing. I expect it to feel pretty normal by tomorrow. Not really sure what happened as i have had twinges in the past but for 3-4 days this was real bad like when it first went but with sensible stretching and posture its eased reletivly quick
> 
> Done the bench get ups, They were good. Have you ever done goblet squats ?


Sounds good on all fronts mate.

I find that every so often my back gives me grief but I seem to sort it quickly with a bit of physio and stretching, so I'm hoping that this will continue in the future, fingers crossed. I haven't tried the goblet squats tbh but they may well be worth a try. They look like they will hit the core well too, which can't be a bad thing.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Inapsine said:


> Subbed


hope theres some good info in here for you



Mingster said:


> Sounds good on all fronts mate.
> 
> I find that every so often my back gives me grief but I seem to sort it quickly with a bit of physio and stretching, so I'm hoping that this will continue in the future, fingers crossed. I haven't tried the goblet squats tbh but they may well be worth a try. They look like they will hit the core well too, which can't be a bad thing.


Yes i am thinking goblet, front and overhead when the back gets better until i can confidently do back squats again as i was going ok with these


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Just done a thread. I hope you can all look in and put your 2 pence worth down

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/162181-best-journals-board.html


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Just done a thread. I hope you can all look in and put your 2 pence worth down
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/162181-best-journals-board.html


Definitely agree with the number 1. By far the best :tongue:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

retro-mental said:


> Just done a thread. I hope you can all look in and put your 2 pence worth down
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/162181-best-journals-board.html


added my 2 penneth...

although forgot to mention Tass :sad:

i feel ashamed and fully expect to get negged :blink:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

paul81 said:


> added my 2 penneth...
> 
> although forgot to mention Tass :sad:
> 
> i feel ashamed and fully expect to get negged :blink:


NEGGED!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Not really


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

although rescued it at the end :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

paul81 said:


> although rescued it at the end :lol:


Yeah, saw that..All lies I tell ya


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Yeah, saw that..All lies I tell ya


nah, think its a good point i brought up


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

paul81 said:


> nah, think its a good point i brought up


It was a good point paul. Each journal on here has a good selecting of followers. I pop in yours and you pop in mine etc etc It comes down to goals and quality of journals but it seems every member on here has a journal and most of them are just places where there 3 mates can go and chin wag. Not saying mine is any different !!!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

At least there's some training in yours retro -I rate it second best


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update:

*Floor press 50kg 8 reps *

*
Floor press 70kg 4 reps *

*
Floor press 80kg 1 reps *

*
Floor press 70kg 6 reps *

*
Floor press 70kg 7 reps *

*
*

*
Incline bench 30kg 8 reps *

*
Incline bench 40kg 8 reps *

*
Incline bench 45kg 8 reps *

*
Incline bench 45kg 8 reps *

*
Incline bench 40kg 8 reps*

*
*

*
Hammer grip push ups 15 *

*
Hammer grip push ups 15 *

*
Hammer grip push ups 12 *

*
Hammer grip push ups 8 *

*
*

*
Lying tricep extentions 20kg 8 reps*

*
Lying tricep extentions 25kg 8 reps*

*
Lying tricep extentions 30kg 4 reps*

*
Lying tricep extentions 25kg 6 reps*

*
Lying tricep extentions 20kg 10 reps*

Have made a change to my chest day, Bench is out at the mo and floor press is in. am hoping this will help my bench as i am also doing push ups too so thats a bottom part and lock out assistance exercise. First time for floor press and was harder than i thought it would be, maybe i need to get used to it but was hoping to push 80 for reps. The push ups are beasting me. They are giving me a made pump. The plan is to get to 100 over 5 sets. Hopefully the back will be ok to do some OHPing on friday and get some much needed core work on the go

Does the above look any good ?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Looks fine to me Retro. Always wanted to try floor presses but have never done so lol. Personally I like to squeeze a flye exercise in on chest day but there's no rule that says you have to. Good luck, mate. Wishing you well:thumb:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Looks fine to me Retro. Always wanted to try floor presses but have never done so lol. Personally I like to squeeze a flye exercise in on chest day but there's no rule that says you have to. Good luck, mate. Wishing you well:thumb:


I was doing the flyes at the end of the workout but for some reason i was getting nothing from them. i may need to film them for form check but from what i have watched they seem ok. The push ups are really hitting my chest good. It was down to flys, push ups or dumbell press to finish.

Give the floor press a go when you get a chance. Would like to know if its hard for me as its the first time i have done them. You got you rack sut up so you can try them this week !!!!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes, I will give them a go. I would imagine that it is a bit of an awkward movement until you get used to it and you'll be pressing from a starting point that your body isn't used too. I reckon after you've done them a few times all will seem ok.

Got a few other things to get sorted before I start using the rack properly so unsure when the inaugural workout will be lol, hopefully by the end of the week.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

How about dips with legs pointing forward?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Yes, I will give them a go. I would imagine that it is a bit of an awkward movement until you get used to it and you'll be pressing from a starting point that your body isn't used too. I reckon after you've done them a few times all will seem ok.
> 
> Got a few other things to get sorted before I start using the rack properly so unsure when the inaugural workout will be lol, hopefully by the end of the week.


Hopefully. then you can post back with your verdict !!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update: 12th

*Close grip pull up 12 reps *

*
Close grip pull up 10 reps *

*
Close grip pull up 10 reps *

*
Close grip pull up 10 reps *

*
Close grip pull up 8 reps *

*
*

*
hyper extentions 12 reps*

*
hyper extentions 10 reps*

*
hyper extentions 8 reps*

*
hyper extentions 8 reps*

*
*

*
Wide grip pull up 8 reps*

*
Wide grip pull up 8 reps*

*
Wide grip pull up 8 reps*

*
Wide grip pull up 6 reps*

*
Wide grip pull up 6 reps*

*
*

*
Standing ez barcurls 30kg 8 reps *

*
Standing ez barcurls 30kg 6 reps *

*
Standing ez barcurls 30kg 6 reps *

*
Standing ez barcurls 30kg 6 reps *

*
*

*
Concentration curls 13kg 6 reps *

*
Concentration curls 13kg 4 reps*

*
Concentration curls 13kg 6 reps*

*
Concentration curls 13kg 6 reps*

*
Concentration curls 13kg 5 reps*

A good workout with massive lat pumps and upped the weight on the curls. Very productive


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

some ggod workouts going on bro !!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update: 13th

*OHP Standing 30kg 7 reps *

*
OHP Standing 30kg 6 reps *

*
OHP Standing 40kg 5 reps *

*
OHP Standing 45kg 1 reps *

*
OHP Standing 45kg 2 reps *

*
OHP Standing 47kg fail*

*
OHP Standing 40kg 4 reps*

*
*

*
Side raises 26kg 10 reps *

*
Side raises 26kg 8 reps *

*
Side raises 26kg 6 reps *

*
Side raises 26kg 6 reps *

*
Side raises 26kg 7 reps*

*
*

*
Dumbell hammer grip press 26kg 6 reps *

*
Dumbell hammer grip press 26kg 8 reps *

*
Dumbell hammer grip press 26kg 8 reps *

*
Dumbell hammer grip press 26kg 7 reps *

*
Dumbell hammer grip press 26kg 6 reps *

*
*

*
Reverse flye 26kg 8 reps *

*
Reverse flye 26kg 7 reps *

*
Reverse flye 26kg 5 reps *

*
Reverse flye 26kg 5 reps *

Great pumps but over done it a bit. Head is banging now !!!!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> some ggod workouts going on bro !!!


cheers flinty, Pull ups are something i can do !!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> cheers flinty, Pull ups are something i can do !!


Pull-up queen aren't u big man !

I used to do floor press when I was introducing chest press back into my routine after I tore my rotator. Really good exercise imo


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

How do you do your hypers rm?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> How do you do your hypers rm?


on the bench with a bar in the rack at just above bench height and legs hooked round the bar. It was not the greatest !!!!!!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Hyper Mentals or Retro Extensions?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Hyper Mentals or Retro Extensions?


hyper mental retro extensions !!!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

hardcore mentals ...


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> hardcore mentals ...


Good name !!!!

Its good doing them as they work for me. I will add in some rows wwhen feeling more up to it. Done a one rep vid for you ewen. Tried 47kg but FAILED !!!! but managed 2x 45kg

Will add the vid when i get the time !


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Well done buddy


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update: weighed 13.6 this morning

*Calf raises toes out 80kg 12 reps *

*
Calf raises toes out 80kg 15 reps *

*
Calf raises toes out 80kg 15 reps *

*
Calf raises toes out 80kg 15 reps *

*
*

*
Calf raises toes in 80kg 15 reps *

*
Calf raises toes in 80kg 14 reps *

*
*

*
Leg extentions 20kg 20 reps *

*
Leg extentions 25kg 18 reps *

*
Leg extentions 30kg 20 reps *

*
Leg extentions 30kg 17 reps *

*
Leg extentions 30kg 20 reps *

*
*

*
Goblet squats 13kg dumbell 10 reps *

*
Goblet squats 13kg dumbell 10 reps *

*
Goblet squats 13kg dumbell 10 reps *

*
Goblet squats 13kg dumbell 6 reps *

*
Goblet squats 13kg dumbell 7 reps *

*
*

*
Hammer curls 30kg 10 reps *

*
Hammer curls 35kg 7 reps *

*
Hammer curls 35kg 5 reps *

*
Hammer curls 30kg 7 reps *

*
Hammer curls 20kg 13 reps *

Tried goblet squats today and now i cant walk !!!! there really good. get nice and deep. Lighter weight means more reps which i have always found means more pain !!!! with the volume on leg extentions this was more a mass than strength workout but it felt real good. I cant imagine doing goblet squats heavyish as in 40+kg dumbell. they seem quite hard but then thats prob cause its the first time but like a front squat. Gave the core a workout too. Wanted to do some ham work but was too ****ed aftet that and even nearly didnt do bi work !

If there was a leg exercise i would recommend it would be lighter weight goblet squats with as many reps as you can.

Got 3 kg of peanut butter for £6.00 and some protein so hopefully the weight will carry on going up a bit. would like to get to 14 by the end of feb if i can


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Wait, are you doing the goblet squats with the p butter jar?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Wait, are you doing the goblet squats with the p butter jar?


No the jar is too heavy !!!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

update:

*Floor press 50kg 8 reps *

*
Floor press 70kg 6 reps *

*
Floor press 80kg 3 reps *

*
Floor press 75kg 4 reps *

*
*

*
Flat bench press 70kg 2 reps *

*
*

*
Reverse grip bench 30kg 8 reps *

*
Reverse grip bench 40kg 8 reps *

*
Reverse grip bench 45kg 6 reps *

*
Reverse grip bench 45kg 8 reps *

*
Reverse grip bench 50kg 5 reps*

*
*

*
Hammer grip push ups 12*

*
Hammer grip push ups 13 *

*
Hammer grip push ups 10 *

*
Hammer grip push ups 12*

*
*

*
Lying tricep extentions 20kg 13 reps*

*
Lying tricep extentions 25kg 10 reps*

*
Lying tricep extentions 30kg 6 reps*

*
Lying tricep extentions 35kg 7 reps*

*
Lying tricep extentions 40kg 5 reps partial reps *

Had a little go at a reverse grip bench press. It was easier than i thought it would be but really felt it on my outer pec area. Done my tricep extentions from the floor so i could add a bit of weight as i seem to be stuck at a weight on them. chest felt good and pumped. Legs still ache from yesterdays workout so all in all i am pretty sore and unable to move which is good !!!!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Whats the reasoning for floor press/reverse grip bench retro?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Whats the reasoning for floor press/reverse grip bench retro?


Trying to increase my bench but doing flat bench for 3x3 was giving my shoulder some problems. Hopefully with floor press i can use more weight and reverse grip should involve chest more and shoulder less. I will stick at it for a month or so and see what if any progress. Trying to focus on upper body at the mo until i can get back to squatting


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update :

No workout today due to the dog going on a mad one in the house last night then yelping real bad and then seeing that shes ripped a claw clean off and another one hanging off. Took her to the vet this morning hopeing for pain killers and antibiotics ten they said they need to put her under to take the other claw off

Walked away with a very sad and in pain dog and a bill so far of £216 of which they charged £14.00 for a bandage. not a special one, some **** bit of bandage that took 2 seconds to put on !!!!!!!

VETS !!!!!

So all in all i had a restless night due to sleeping with the mutt who kept moving about and have had a stonking headache all day. My only training was eating lots !!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

:sad: poor dog, what sort is she?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

paul81 said:


> :sad: poor dog, what sort is she?


English bull terrier cross staff cross pain in the ass !!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

what the hell did she run into to take a claw off? the edge of a radiator?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

paul81 said:


> what the hell did she run into to take a claw off? the edge of a radiator?


the stripe between the laminated floor and tiles has a tiny gap. She skidded her claws got caught under and she carried on running !!!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

i winced slightly as i read that! :blink:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

paul81 said:


> i winced slightly as i read that! :blink:


I fecking cringed when i see the claw on the floor !!


----------



## Fatmatt79 (Nov 30, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Update :
> 
> No workout today due to the dog going on a mad one in the house last night then yelping real bad and then seeing that shes ripped a claw clean off and another one hanging off. Took her to the vet this morning hopeing for pain killers and antibiotics ten they said they need to put her under to take the other claw off
> 
> ...


Ouch! Hope the dog is ok.

Diet is key anyway! Nice journal:thumbup1:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Fatmatt79 said:


> Ouch! Hope the dog is ok.
> 
> Diet is key anyway! Nice journal:thumbup1:


Cheers matt, Shes feeling sorry for herself but ok.

Yes diet is key but today it was just a case of eat as much as i can for not reason !!!


----------



## Fatmatt79 (Nov 30, 2011)

As a mate used to say, 'It's all potential energy'.

Cheers for the reps:thumbup1:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul81 said:


> :sad: poor dog, what sort is she?


its called a wife , i have one they are temperamental fcukers ...


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

ewen said:


> its called a wife , i have one they are temperamental fcukers ...


spoken like someone in the doghouse :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul81 said:


> spoken like someone in the doghouse :lol:


more like a brave cnut sat in a different room :lol:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> its called a wife , i have one they are temperamental fcukers ...


Nah it wernt her, shes to ****ing lazy to run !!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

does any training get done in here now ??? looked back half a page and no training updates :lol: its starting to look like my fcukin journal tbf .. except mines full of massive muscular people hahahaha ( ooops sorry thats ewens journal ) my bad X

hope all is going well you bearded cnut X


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> does any training get done in here now ??? looked back half a page and no training updates :lol: its starting to look like my fcukin journal tbf .. except mines full of massive muscular people hahahaha ( ooops sorry thats ewens journal ) my bad X
> 
> hope all is going well you bearded cnut X


Well pop by later and i might just do a little training update for you x but yesterday was beard rest day. its rest that makes it grow !!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update :

*OHP 30kg 10 reps*

*
OHP 30kg 10 reps*

*
OHP 30kg 9 reps*

*
OHP 30kg 7 reps*

*
OHP 30kg 9 reps*

*
*

*
One arm side raises 10kg 12 reps*

*
One arm side raises 10kg 10 reps*

*
One arm side raises 10kg 7 reps*

*
One arm side raises 10kg 10 reps*

*
One arm side raises 10kg 8 reps*

*
*

*
Hammer grip dumbell press 26kg 7 reps*

*
Hammer grip dumbell press 26kg 6 reps*

*
Hammer grip dumbell press 26kg 9 reps*

*
Hammer grip dumbell press 26kg 7 reps*

*
Hammer grip dumbell press 26kg 10 reps*

*
*

*
Overhead shrugs 30kg 12 reps*

*
Overhead shrugs 30kg 12 reps*

*
Overhead shrugs 30kg 12 reps*

*
Overhead shrugs 30kg 10 reps*

*
Overhead shrugs 30kg 10 reps*

*
*

*
Leg raises 12 reps*

*
Leg raises 6 reps*

*
Leg raises 4 reps*

*
*

*
Lying tricep extentions 20kg 18 reps*

*
Lying tricep extentions 25kg 12 reps*

*
Lying tricep extentions 30kg 8 reps*

*
Lying tricep extentions 35kg 8 reps partial *

*
Lying tricep extentions 35kg 8 reps partial*

Epic workout for me and i enjoyed it. Done one arm side raises to give them a go. Leaning agaist a wall which only allows good form. done over head shrugs which i thought was something i came up with but a quick look on the tube says not !! Shrugs are a strong exercise that you can manage alot of weight. Not with overhead shrugs !!!! blasted them plus it was working tris. shoulders and core like anything. Probably core more than anything else oher than traps.

Anyone interested in some freebies ? PowerMyself are giving away a few things over the next month or so. Not samples but full products. Go to http://www.facebook.com/pages/PowerMyselfcom/47415486840#!/pages/PowerMyselfcom/47415486840 like the page and keep your eyes open. At the moment theres a jack3d clone up for grabs.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

retro-mental said:


> Anyone interested in some freebies ? PowerMyself are giving away a few things over the next month or so. Not samples but full products. Go to http://www.facebook.com/pages/PowerMyselfcom/47415486840#!/pages/PowerMyselfcom/47415486840 like the page and keep your eyes open. At the moment theres a jack3d clone up for grabs.


ahh you sell out :lol:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

not come across these before.....


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Facebook!!?#** :cursing: **#?!!:no:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

paul81 said:


> ahh you sell out :lol:


Well when its a quality company you just gotta jump on board !!



paul81 said:


> not come across these before.....


I had never seen them but got the idea ( which i thought was my own ) from overhead squats. I am going to try to do something like that each workout to work the core and all the stabalizer muscles. I felt it today and i think coz the traps are contracted already it blast them. To early to tell but i will be sore tomorrow !


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Facebook!!?#** :cursing: **#?!!:no:


I know your love for tech and things like facebook ming !!!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

pick a belt fella the velcro ones might need you to pick the stitches and re sew the buckle back to fit your massive gut


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

was looking at one of those york ones from argos... settled for a belt from strengthshop for triple the price :lol: :lol:

:crying:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul81 said:


> was looking at one of those york ones from argos... settled for a belt from strengthshop for triple the price :lol: :lol:
> 
> :crying:


ive used the york belt no more than a dozen times and the other 2 have never been used , ive got another 4 which i do use though .


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

ewen said:


> ive used the york belt no more than a dozen times and the other 2 have never been used , ive got another 4 which i do use though .


ended up ordering this bad boy https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/powerlifting/powerlifting-belts/strengthshop-10mm-lever-belt.html


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul81 said:


> ended up ordering this bad boy https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/powerlifting/powerlifting-belts/strengthshop-10mm-lever-belt.html


very good choice but you should of said something i know a place (sshealthfoods) that sell lever belts at half of that , ideal for non powerlifters .


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

ewen said:


> very good choice but you should of said something i know a place (sshealthfoods) that sell lever belts at half of that , ideal for non powerlifters .


yep, just looked on that site, already had it booked as well from when milky recommended that hemo rage stuff. dammit :sad:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

They're not as good quality Paul. Get what you pay for


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> They're not as good quality Paul. Get what you pay for


you a rep for them Tass? :lol:

but it was a fair comment what you said early, about paying for something that will last and will make sure i look after my back


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul81 said:


> you a rep for them Tass? :lol:
> 
> but it was a fair comment what you said early, about paying for something that will last and will make sure i look after my back


tass is right although think he is slightly bitter as he wants a belt and cant find one to fit :whistling:

however if i see the worlds strongest ewok tonight i`ll ask him where he got his as he has a 60" waist lol


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> pick a belt fella the velcro ones might need you to pick the stitches and re sew the buckle back to fit your massive gut


Just popped by my journal and its become a belt review site !!!!

That top one looks ok. What would you say is the better for back support ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> tass is right although think he is slightly bitter as he wants a belt and cant find one to fit :whistling:
> 
> however if i see the worlds strongest ewok tonight i`ll ask him where he got his as he has a 60" waist lol


That, and I recommended the strengthshop one to Paul


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> Just popped by my journal and its become a belt review site !!!!
> 
> That top one looks ok. What would you say is the better for back support ?


i really couldnt say as i cant seem to get my fat gut sucked in enough to wear them :blink:

but i like a thick velcro with leather on top so 2 belts .

its your call mate ill send you one free i dont need them .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Just popped by my journal and its become a belt review site !!!!
> 
> That top one looks ok. What would you say is the better for back support ?


Sorry bud

We'll let you get back to trying to invent lifts to name after yourself...Retro-Shrugs


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mental shrugs ...


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> i really couldnt say as i cant seem to get my fat gut sucked in enough to wear them :blink:
> 
> but i like a thick velcro with leather on top so 2 belts .
> 
> its your call mate ill send you one free i dont need them .


I have a crappy leather one that every hole is just a bit out to get a good tight fit but it could work over a velcro one. How about a swap you something for it ? I got a heavy gripper somewhere that could be ok or a powerball !!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> I have a crappy leather one that every hole is just a bit out to get a good tight fit but it could work over a velcro one. How about a swap you something for it ? I got a heavy gripper somewhere that could be ok or a powerball !!!!


haha heavy gripper how heavy ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> I have a crappy leather one that every hole is just a bit out to get a good tight fit but it could work over a velcro one. How about a swap you something for it ? I got a heavy gripper somewhere that could be ok or a powerball !!!!


Drill new holes


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> haha heavy gripper how heavy ?


Well i did have a 300 pound one but that is pull your knuckles out of your hand job !!!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Drill new holes


I did think that but they would need to be so close to the others they would prob rip plus its so shite i would not need a drill. more like a pen !!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

its cool mate ill send you a belt no probs let me know best way to send ill get it done in morning if you pm me details


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

*Calf raises toes out 70kg 17 reps *

*
Calf raises toes in 70kg 13 reps *

*
Calf raises toes out 70kg 13 reps *

*
Calf raises toes in 70kg 17 reps *

*
Calf raises toes out 70kg 21 reps *

*
Calf raises toes in 70kg 16 reps *

*
*

*
Leg extentions 20kg 30 reps *

*
Leg extentions 30kg 20 reps *

*
Leg extentions 35kg 20 reps *

*
Leg extentions 35kg 17 reps *

*
Leg extentions 35kg 21 reps *

*
*

*
Overhead box squats 10kg 10 reps *

*
Overhead box squats 10kg 10 reps*

*
Overhead box squats 10kg 10 reps *

*
Overhead box squats 10kg 10 reps*

*
Overhead box squats 10kg 10 reps *

*
*

*
Seated Hammer curls 20kg 15 reps *

*
Seated Hammer curls 30kg 6 reps *

*
Seated Hammer curls 30kg 5 reps *

*
Seated Hammer curls 30kg 15 reps *

*
Seated Hammer curls 30kg 20 reps *

Tried overhead squat today for core. Found that with just bar weight i could not go ass to grass due to flexability issues !!! so i done overhead box squats instead. Felt them working on core but ATG would have been better. Traps have only just stopped aching today from overhead shrugs. They killed my traps. May try and overhead exercise everyday !!!! Was very tempted to back squat but talked myself out of it


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Page 69 baby


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

hams - sldl and good mornings mate


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> hams - sldl and good mornings mate


I am scared of SLDL !!!!!

i used to do them and was upto about 90kg at one point but my form must have been horrible. Big contributer to back. I used a STIFF no bend in the knee form and lifted mainly with back like a deadlift good morning type thing !!!

I will give them a go alone with good mornings but back needs a week or 2 more to recover totally i think. Need to bring in the ham curls again too


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

if in doubt watch the great man


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

First part of my workout done !

25kg Dog carry for 800yards !!

Arms and lower back felt it !!! Blody dogs got a bandage that she cant get wet so i but a bag and a sock on it then it bloody came off and elastic band snapped so had to carry her back.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

fancy taking it for a walk with a dodgy paw :whistling:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> fancy taking it for a walk with a dodgy paw :whistling:


I would prefer her to stay in but shes got so much energy that she is climbing the walls !!!! Worst thing is the bandage was done yesterday and it cost £21.00 for them to do it !!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> I would prefer her to stay in but shes got so much energy that she is climbing the walls !!!! Worst thing is the bandage was done yesterday and it cost £21.00 for them to do it !!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update :

*Floor press 70kg/ 80kg 5 reps *

*
Floor press 70kg/ 80kg 4 reps *

*
Floor press 70kg/ 80kg 4 reps *

*
Floor press 75kg/ 85kg 3 reps *

*
*

*
Floor press 90kg 5 partial reps *

*
Floor press 100kg 5 partial reps *

*
*

*
Incline bench 30kg 10 reps *

*
Incline bench 50kg 5 reps *

*
Incline bench 50kg 3 reps *

*
Incline bench 50kg 3 reps *

*
*

*
*

*
Hammer grip push ups 12*

*
Hammer grip push ups 10 *

*
Hammer grip push ups 10 *

*
Hammer grip push ups 12*

*
*

*
Dips 14 reps*

*
Dips 10 reps*

*
Dips 10 reps*

*
Dips 7 reps*

Was truely spent after this workout. Chest feels like its going to explode and triceps are not far off. when i add press ups my chest gets so pumped after. Its good to have an old skool exercise like that in there. Now a bit of R+R !!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Forgot to add that with the floor press i had ropes with 5kg plates on each side so thats why theres 2 weights on each floor press as the 5kg plates lifted at half way through the rep


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Forgot to add that with the floor press i had ropes with 5kg plates on each side so thats why theres 2 weights on each floor press as the 5kg plates lifted at half way through the rep


Fcuk me mate. We need video's of this ingenuity in action. I love your training methods:wub:  :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

bet he trained the dog to sit on his back while doing press ups .


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

ewen said:


> bet he trained the dog to sit on his back while doing press ups .


LOL. Probably fell off and sprained it's paw.... :whistling:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mingster said:


> LOL. Probably fell off and sprained it's paw.... :whistling:


haha yeah on retros homemade ham curl contraption that looks more like a trebuchet :lol:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

ewen said:


> haha yeah on retros homemade ham curl contraption that looks more like a trebuchet :lol:


He'll probably use that to fire himself over fences and into festivals without paying this summer:lol: :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mingster said:


> He'll probably use that to fire himself over fences and into festivals without paying this summer:lol: :lol:


thats what the claw was for :lol:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

****s !!!!!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Retro, training at Heath Robinsons Gym since 2010 :thumb:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

expletive said:


> Retro, training at Heath Robinsons Gym since 2010 :thumb:


Had to google that you funny fecker !!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Here's the belt retro made me


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update :

*Close grip pull ups 9 reps *

*
Close grip pull ups 9 reps *

*
Close grip pull ups 12 reps *

*
Close grip pull ups 10 reps *

*
Close grip pull ups 13 reps *

*
*

*
Hanging cleans 20kg 9 reps *

*
Hanging cleans 20kg 9 reps *

*
Hanging cleans 20kg 10 reps *

*
Hanging cleans 20kg 12 reps *

*
*

*
Seated good mornings 20kg 10 reps*

*
Seated good mornings 20kg 10 reps*

*
Seated good mornings 20kg 8 reps*

*
*

*
Wide grip chins 10 reps*

*
Wide grip chins 10 reps*

*
Wide grip chins 9 reps*

*
Wide grip chins 6 reps*

*
*

*
Standing EZ bar 21's 20kg 21 reps*

*
Standing EZ bar 21's 20kg 21 reps*

*
Standing EZ bar 21's 18kg 21 reps*

*
Standing EZ bar 21's 18kg 21 reps*

*
Standing EZ bar 21's 10kg 21 reps*

Good pumps all round, Lats were gone after close grip pull ups the hanging cleans ( first time i have tried them ) seemed to hit my forearms good before anything else although i could feel it in the traps. Not sure i am going low ebough on the initial clean section. Have to practise them more but they really got the heart pumping and was out of breath. As soon as bar was on colar bone i was lowering it for another rep. Maybe they were speed cleens !!!! Then the 21's totally burnt the bis out !!

think the pull ups are paying off


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Those cleans get you gasping even more than high rep squats lol. I usually limit my sets to 5 reps. Looking good Retro, definitely thickening and widening your back:thumbup1:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Those cleans get you gasping even more than high rep squats lol. I usually limit my sets to 5 reps. Looking good Retro, definitely thickening and widening your back:thumbup1:


To right, Felt like cardio !!!

I cant wait to try them with more weight and as you say a little less reps ! Back is coming along, along with the rest of my body. Have put on a fair bit of fat but that dont bother me at the mo.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update:

*Seated OHP 20kg 10 reps*

*
Seated OHP 30kg 8 reps*

*
Seated OHP 40kg 2 reps*

*
Seated OHP 40kg 3 reps*

*
Seated OHP 30kg 7 reps*

*
*

*
Side raises 21's 10kg 21 reps*

*
Side raises 21's 10kg 21 reps*

*
Side raises 21's 10kg 21 reps*

*
Side raises 21's 10kg 21 reps*

*
*

*
Side raises 50kg 7 partial reps*

*
*

*
Bench rear delt rows with dumbells 26kg 20 reps*

*
Bench rear delt rows with dumbells 50kg 8 reps*

*
Bench rear delt rows with dumbells 50kg 8 reps*

*
Bench rear delt rows with dumbells 50kg 8 reps*

*
*

*
Overhead shrugs 30kg 20 reps*

*
Overhead shrugs 30kg 15 reps*

*
Overhead shrugs 30kg 15 reps*

*
Overhead shrugs 30kg 15 reps*

*
Overhead shrugs 35kg 16 reps*

*
*

*
Dumbell tricep extentions 26kg 5 reps*

*
Dumbell tricep extentions 26kg 4 reps*

*
Dumbell tricep extentions 26kg 6 reps*

*
Dumbell tricep extentions 26kg 8 reps*

Feel like i am getting a cold and the start of the workout i felt weak but it progressed ok. Side raises 21's were killers. Overhead shrugs didnt feel that bad this time although i felt it in the core and triceps more than traps. Not a bad workout


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

21s on laterals, [email protected]@k bte the smarted, and the 50ks, by partial do you mean 1-2 inches


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

expletive said:


> 21s on laterals, [email protected]@k bte the smarted, and the 50ks, by partial do you mean 1-2 inches


About 4 inches :whistling:

Yeah the 21's did burn like someone had dipped my shoulders in acid !!! Last 4-6 were almost impossible even at a light weight !


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2012)

Whats the crack with the OH shrugs m8? Any reasoning for them or just your personal pref?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Dave said:


> Whats the crack with the OH shrugs m8? Any reasoning for them or just your personal pref?


Trying to hit my core more and its working !


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Dave said:


> Whats the crack with the OH shrugs m8? Any reasoning for them or just your personal pref?


Intrigued by these aswell!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

hows the belts big boy , do you feel the power once locked inside one ?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> hows the belts big boy , do you feel the power once locked inside one ?


Yeah i am feeling alot more stable. Not sure about the power yet !! but i am sure with more core and hard work it will come !!!!

Tried to only use it on the OHP today but the other exercises i wanted my natural core belt to work


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> Yeah i am feeling alot more stable. Not sure about the power yet !! but i am sure with more core and hard work it will come !!!!
> 
> Tried to only use it on the OHP today but the other exercises i wanted my natural core belt to work


i have a large core belt about 38 inches :whistling:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> i have a large core belt about 38 inches :whistling:


Mines getting there . About 35 at the mo !!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Amateurs


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update :

No workout today or yesterday due to a Fecking cold thats doing my head in !!!!!

Hope to at least get thurs and fridays workouts in and if feeling better tomorrow i might do 3 days with chest wed, legs thurs and shoulders or back friday


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update :

Managed to drag my sorry ass to the gym ( upstairs ) for a little workout. Head was not really with it and if it was not for the endless amounts of cold and flu caps i prob would not have bothered !!

*
Floor press with filled bar 43kg 10 reps*

*
Floor press with filled bar 53kg 10 reps*

*
Floor press with filled bar 63kg 4 reps*

*
Floor press with filled bar 63kg 3 reps*

*
Floor press with filled bar 63kg 4 reps*

*
Floor press with filled bar 73kg 10 reps*

*
*

*
Incline press 30kg 10 reps *

*
Incline press 50kg 5 reps *

*
Incline press 50kg 5 reps *

*
Incline press 50kg 5 reps *

*
Incline press 50kg 4 reps *

*
*

*
Press ups 14 reps*

*
Press ups 10 reps*

*
Press ups 10 reps*

*
*

*
Priest dips 12 reps *

*
Priest dips 8 reps *

*
Priest dips 8 reps *

*
Priest dips 8 reps *

*
Priest dips 8 reps *

Was an ok workout considering I had to keep stopping to blow my nose !! Have a standard bar which i filled from the middle with weights, Lots of little 2.5's and 5kgs plates for the floor press. It seemed really hard but there could be a few reasons. I was pressing more to mid belly for the first time ever rather than chest. I feel weak with the could and each press was started from the neg because i was to lazy to set the hooks for the bar ! Felt it real hard in the triceps so maybe the weight concentrated in the middle of the bar had something to do with that. Gave up on press ups as the snot was flowing ! Priest dips were good. Still getting a little twinge in the shoulder after chest and shoulders days. Nothing major but annoying a bit !


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update :

Experiment day !!

*Squat 30kg 12 reps ( ATG )*

*
Squat 50kg 10 reps ( just below paralell )*

*
Squat 70kg 7 reps ( just below paralell )*

*
Squat 90kg 10 reps ( just above paralell )*

*
Squat 100kg 8 reps ( just above the one above !! )*

*
*

*
Ham curls 20kg 13 reps *

*
Ham curls 20kg 13 reps *

*
Ham curls 20kg 8 reps *

*
Ham curls 20kg 13 reps*

*
*

*
1 kg plate grip bi curls ( Mental grip curls ) 20kg 20 reps *

*
1 kg plate grip bi curls ( Mental grip curls ) 20kg 12 reps *

*
1 kg plate grip bi curls ( Mental grip curls ) 20kg 20 reps *

*
1 kg plate grip bi curls ( Mental grip curls ) 20kg 15 reps *

Didnt want to over do it so left it there. Felt i had a little more in the squat tank but taking it easy. Devised another system for the ham curls as i was not getting on with them. This one worked great and i will load some pics. Was watching a video on grenade ball curls and thought is that just a gimmick so i decided to make something similar which involces a 1 kg plate with a chain through it attached to a 10kg plate. Grip round the plate and curl. Got me thinking does your grip on your hand as in how much its open / closed effect the biceps. It felt good but slightly uncomftable with the chain , Working progress !!!! Enjoying trying different things at the mo. Have not real set routine that i am following apart from what muscles to work but have tried a few things now and got some good ideas


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Not like you to experiment mate.... :whistling:

Good stuff Retro. Glad to see you are still pushing on despite hardships and illness and injured dogs and all the sh1t that the world throws at us. Keep it up mate. By the time you trim up a bit for summer I reckon you will have made more progress than you think:thumbup1:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Not like you to experiment mate.... :whistling:
> 
> Good stuff Retro. Glad to see you are still pushing on despite hardships and illness and injured dogs and all the sh1t that the world throws at us. Keep it up mate. By the time you trim up a bit for summer I reckon you will have made more progress than you think:thumbup1:


Cheers ming. Cant sit back and feel sorry for myself well at least not all the time !

Thinking about not trimming up this summer and carring the weight throught but saying that i would like to add a bit of cardio into the game


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Cheers ming. Cant sit back and feel sorry for myself well at least not all the time !
> 
> Thinking about not trimming up this summer and carring the weight throught but saying that i would like to add a bit of cardio into the game


Does that mean no festival jigging?.... :whistling:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Alrate Retro . whats occuring bro !!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Does that mean no festival jigging?.... :whistling:


There will be a festival. It has to happen !!



flinty90 said:


> Alrate Retro . whats occuring bro !!!


Alright flinty. Plodding along. makeing new ways of lifting weights and cleaning the food out of my tash !!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

retro-mental said:


> There will be a festival. It has to happen !!
> 
> Alright flinty. Plodding along. makeing new ways of lifting weights and cleaning the food out of my tash !!


you remind m of someone mmmmmm i will post a pic when i find him lol X


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

thats it "Mythbusters very own Jamie " lol


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update :

Today I call "annihilation day"

*Laying L flyes 4kg 12 reps *

*
Laying L flyes 4kg 12 reps *

*
Laying L flyes 4kg 12 reps *

*
*

*
Seated Rotator flyes 4 kg 20 reps *

*
Seated Rotator flyes 4 kg 20 reps *

*
*

*
Side raise 21's 10kg 21 reps*

*
Side raise 21's 10kg 21 reps*

*
Side raise 21's 10kg 21 reps*

*
Side raise 21's 10kg 21 reps*

*
Side raise 21's 10kg 21 reps*

*
*

*
Seated OHP 30kg 6 reps *

*
Seated OHP 30kg 8 reps *

*
Seated OHP 30kg 8 reps *

*
Seated OHP 40kg 10 reps back rest *

*
Seated OHP 40kg 6 reps back rest*

*
*

*
Overhead shrug 30kg 30 reps*

*
Overhead shrug 40kg 16 reps*

*
Overhead shrug 50kg 12 reps*

*
Overhead shrug 50kg 12 reps*

*
Overhead shrug 50kg 12 reps*

*
*

*
Rear delt row with tri bar 20kg 16 reps *

*
Rear delt row with tri bar 40kg 8 reps *

*
Rear delt row with tri bar 40kg 8 reps *

*
Rear delt row with tri bar 40kg 8 reps*

*
*

*
Resistance band face pulls 20 reps *

*
Resistance band face pulls 15 reps *

*
Resistance band face pulls 10 reps *

*
*

*
Laying dumbell tricep extentions 26kg 12 reps*

*
Laying dumbell tricep extentions 26kg 12 reps*

*
Laying dumbell tricep extentions 26kg 8 reps*

*
Laying dumbell tricep extentions 26kg 6 reps*

Every so often you have a workout where you seem to have more energy than usual, enjoy it more than usual and get a better pump than usual. Today was one of those days and even typing this is hurting my tris !!!!

I could have easily stayed in the gym for alot longer. 21's cained my shoulder. Done some rotator work as i have had a niggle for about 3 months, Harder than i thought it would be. Done some face pulls. chucked my OHP in later off the back of something i read in here. After yesterdays efforts on the squats my back has a little twinge so still do not know where i am with that


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Oh I mocked together an oldtime effect photo as I have not forgot about the end photo in this journal !!!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice workout retro.

Get some peps for your shoulder


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Nice workout retro.
> 
> Get some peps for your shoulder


to be honest tass, looking at your progress i might just get some anyway !!!

Shoulder aint to bad just dont want it getting worse


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> to be honest tass, looking at your progress i might just get some anyway !!!
> 
> Shoulder aint to bad just dont want it getting worse


Nothing to do with peps. I'm just a double-hard bastard


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Nothing to do with peps. I'm just a double-hard bastard


Seriously though they have gotta have help you a bit, even if it was just your mental thoughts about your shoulder.

If someone said to me i will def get no problems with my back i would wack 140-160 on and try and deadlift it and 140-160 and try and squat it . Wether i could or not is a diff story !!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

What i mean by that is you got the lifts in you but you held yourself back


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

They might help with your back as well...Dunno...Sale starting tomorrow at Propeptides.net..10 bucks a vial


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> They might help with your back as well...Dunno...Sale starting tomorrow at Propeptides.net..10 bucks a vial


Dunno if i wanna inject an inch deep right next to my spine with a mirror !!!! i will look as its something i know feck all about


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

The needles I use are 8mm. They are tiny....You just inject in belly


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice workout Retro. I've burned 500 calories just reading it!!

Peptides seem to be the future at the minute. Even I have done a wee bit research lately lol....


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

They're only for injuries though :whistling:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> They're only for injuries though :whistling:


I'm feeling my age.... :whistling:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

can inject them IM or sub q , into any body fat any where just not less than 1 inch to belly button .

seems a good idea to use 2iu AM of hgh then a 100mcg pre bed of ghrp-2 or 6 and 100mcg of ghrh , so you get synthetic hgh boost and night time natty gh pulse .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I disagree. No point in putting synthetic GH in when you can release natty gh with peps.

Plus it makes you non-natty


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> can inject them IM or sub q , into any body fat any where just not less than 1 inch to belly button .
> 
> seems a good idea to use 2iu AM of hgh then a 100mcg pre bed of ghrp-2 or 6 and 100mcg of ghrh , so you get synthetic hgh boost and night time natty gh pulse .


Lost !!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

What Ewen is saying is 'Inject synthetic GH into your japs eye and your plonker will grow by 3 inches


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> I disagree. No point in putting synthetic GH in when you can release natty gh with peps.
> 
> Plus it makes you non-natty


2 reason why mate it increases gh output with minimal pinning .

for me as i work a proper day  i cant sit on my ass pinning peps every 3 hours so hgh and pep at night makes sense , also its more cost effective .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> 2 reason why mate it increases gh output with minimal pinning .
> 
> for me as i work a proper day  i cant sit on my ass pinning peps every 3 hours so hgh and pep at night makes sense , also its more cost effective .


I read about someone doing that and ended up with one massive hand.....lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Likes are back people Yah


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> I read about someone doing that and ended up with one massive hand.....lol


jeremy beadle ?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update :

Been a bit slack this week

*Ham curls 20kg 15 reps*

*
Ham curls 20kg 14 reps*

*
Ham curls 20kg 13 reps*

*
Ham curls 20kg 15 reps*

*
Ham curls 20kg 15 reps*

*
*

*
Leg curls 20kg 29 reps*

*
Leg curls 30kg 23 reps*

*
Leg curls 40kg 20 reps*

*
Leg curls 40kg 20 reps*

*
Leg curls 40kg 20 reps*

*
*

*
Alternating seated bi curls 26kg 21 reps*

*
Alternating seated bi curls 26kg 13 reps*

*
Alternating seated bi curls 26kg 16 reps*

*
Alternating seated bi curls 26kg 17 reps*

*
Alternating seated bi curls 26kg 16 reps*

Wasnt feeling it from the off but i got some good ham work in. Was hoping to exhaust legs then do some goblet squats. Done one set and stopped. Half way through the bi curls which i done with my legs out on bench ( good for core ) i stopped and had to take a knee before i went over. Came over a bit dizzy, didnt think much of it and carried on

Few hours later my throat started hurting, a sore developed on the roof of my mouth and few hours later my stomach started hurting. All in all i felt pretty ruff. that was monday, Stomach still feels dodgy now but am sure i can get in a workout tomorrow. In the last 3 weeks i have only managed to do 3 day split rather than 4 !!!! P1ssing me off !!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ham curls now with bar added makes it easier to get intot he right possition which means i can add more weight



Just something i was trying out for bi curls


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Fcuk me if they ever did a scrap heap challenge to build a gym, you should be on it mate


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

expletive said:


> Fcuk me if they ever did a scrap heap challenge to build a gym, you should be on it mate


HAHA , i reckon i could do it !!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update :

*Flat bench 30kg 15 reps*

*
Flat bench 50kg 5 reps*

*
Flat bench 70kg 5 reps*

*
Flat bench 90kg 6 reps partial*

*
Flat bench 100kg 5 reps partial*

*
*

*
Incline press 50kg 4 reps *

*
Incline press 50kg 4 reps *

*
Incline press 50kg 4 reps *

*
Incline press 50kg 3 reps *

*
Incline press 50kg 3 reps*

*
*

*
Flyes 26kg 8 reps *

*
Flyes 26kg 8 reps *

*
Flyes 26kg 6 reps *

*
Flyes 26kg 7 reps *

*
*

*
Priest dips 8 reps *

*
Priest dips 6 reps *

*
Priest dips 8 reps *

*
Priest dips 10 reps *

*
Priest dips 8 reps *

*
*

*
Close grip floor press 50kg 15 reps*

*
Close grip floor press 70kg 8 reps*

*
Close grip floor press 70kg 6 reps*

decided after 4 weeks of floor press i would see if it had any positive effect on my bench and no !! felt weak today and everything felt hard . looks like no progression for a month and even a bit of regression. Maybe the cold, Maybe the fact i am not sticking to a routine. Wanted to do back today with a few rack pulls but i gotta move a sofa tomorrow and i know its tempting fate


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Keep going retro,done pretty well so far pal,sure youll feel better next time you get a good workout in,although i dont think todays workout was that bad,dont beat yourself up :thumb:

Brilliant again on the improvising with your equipment,top stuff mate :thumb:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Keep going retro,done pretty well so far pal,sure youll feel better next time you get a good workout in,although i dont think todays workout was that bad,dont beat yourself up :thumb:
> 
> Brilliant again on the improvising with your equipment,top stuff mate :thumb:


Yeah i know what your saying just the last month i seem to have made no progression !!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Yeah i know what your saying just the last month i seem to have made no progression !!


It's that time of year mate. I had an iffy sort of workout today. You just have to grind them out sometimes.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mingster said:


> It's that time of year mate. I had an iffy sort of workout today. You just have to grind them out sometimes.


At least it will make my next one look good , I hope !!

anyway your iffy workouts are like one arm close grip bench at 200kg superset with one finger weighted dips at 100kg then a plate of meat and a kip !!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

You forgot the 3 buxom blonde slave girls and the wrestling with a crocodile:no:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update :

Weighed 13.9 this morning. Thats a 2 stone increase since august which is not anything major but all good, i feel i am begining to take shape now even if it is the wrong shape !

*Staggered grip pull up 4 reps*

*
Staggered grip pull up 4 reps*

*
*

*
Close grip pull up 6 reps*

*
Close grip pull up 8 reps*

*
Close grip pull up 6 reps*

*
Close grip pull up 8 reps*

*
Close grip pull up 8 reps*

*
*

*
Hanging cleans 30kg 10 reps *

*
Hanging cleans 30kg 10 reps *

*
Hanging cleans 30kg 8 reps *

*
Hanging cleans 30kg 10 reps*

*
*

*
BOR with head rest 30kg 10 reps *

*
BOR with head rest 50kg 8 reps *

*
BOR with head rest 50kg 8 reps *

*
BOR with head rest 50kg 8 reps *

*
*

*
Over head shrugs 30kg 10 reps *

*
Over head shrugs 50kg 12 reps *

*
Over head shrugs 50kg 12 reps *

*
Over head shrugs 50kg 12 reps *

*
Over head shrugs 50kg 15 reps*

Wont try staggered grip pull ups again !! far to hard. got a bit heavy for normal pull ups now and find that after 4 reps my feet touch the ground and i pull from a dead position, Still works the lats good though. Blowing out of my ass on hanging cleans, Quite like them. After watching a vid of Ed Coan doing BOR's with a head rest i thought i would give it a go, So i invented the mental head rest !!!!

Overhead shugs are probably my favourite exercise to do now. Theres a few reasons. Works the core great, Works the traps better than any other shrug movement and gets my arms and shoulders used to a heavier weight in the over head position. I feel like someoenes stolen my neck today !


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

never seen a hanging clean or overhead shrug. will look them up right now !!!well done on the 2 stone gain though mate wow thats great going !!!X


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

cool just looked at them, will give the oh shrugs a go, the hanging cleans mmmm i may take my own life doing that lol !!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> cool just looked at them, will give the oh shrugs a go, the hanging cleans mmmm i may take my own life doing that lol !!!


Over head shrugs are good. Hanging cleans are good but clean and press is the most full exercise i belive you can do as its a deadlift, an upright row and then an overhead press !!!

Try hanging cleans light. Form is the hardest thing to get right on them.

Flinty i had a trim !!!!! I feel like a fraud but the sides are now in line with what they would have been if i was clean shaved. am away later for weekend but i will upload a pic when i can !!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Update :
> 
> After watching a vid of Ed Coan doing BOR's with a head rest i thought i would give it a go, So i invented the mental head rest !!!!


Hahaha

Vid !


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Hahaha
> 
> Vid !


I got a photo of said contraption that i will upload when i got time. thinking of doing my own sub section of Ghetto homemade equipment !!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> After watching a vid of Ed Coan doing BOR's with a head rest i thought i would give it a go, So i invented the mental head rest !!!!


Bent over retrows...? :whistling:

Nice work mate. Good stuff with the cleans and the bent rows. I've dropped shrugs from my workout presently but will give the overheads a go through curiosity.

Nice weight gain too. Be careful though. Many moons ago my ambition was to get to 13 stone and it took me two years. 6 months later I was 15 stone and gave up being a bodybuilder and settled on strength training:lol: :lol:


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

How you doing RM. hope your good will gave a browse this week and catch up.

---

I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=53.384086,-2.519537


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

update :

*Ham curls 20kg 15 reps *

*
Ham curls 20kg 17 reps *

*
Ham curls 30kg 12 reps *

*
Ham curls 30kg 12 reps *

*
Ham curls 30kg 15 reps*

*
*

*
Leg extentions 30kg 20 reps *

*
Leg extentions 40kg 16 reps *

*
Leg extentions 45kg 16 reps *

*
Leg extentions 45kg 12 reps*

*
*

*
Squat jumps 10kg 8 reps *

*
Squat jumps 10kg 6 reps*

*
*

*
Squats 50kg 6 reps *

*
Squats 50kg 8 reps *

*
Squats 50kg 5 reps *

*
*

*
Concentration bi curls 26kg 21 reps*

*
Concentration bi curls 26kg 16 reps*

*
Concentration bi curls 26kg 14 reps*

*
Concentration bi curls 30kg 8 reps*

Ham curls again took most of it out of me hench the lower weight squats. Was wondering if exhausting the legs the squatting would help my squat or if squatting is the only thing to help it !!!! Also thought about getting the routine sorted then each week knock the last exercise to the top so next week would be BI CURLS, HAM CURLS , LEG EXTENTIONS, SQUATS then SQUATS, BI CURLS, HAM CURLS , LEG EXTENTIONS and so on ! did not invent anymore equipment of exercises today !!

WELCOME BACK JOE


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

your a beard trimming cnut and i hate you lol !!!X


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Nice work as always matey, do you change your workouts so much because you get bored with routine?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

expletive said:


> Nice work as always matey, do you change your workouts so much because you get bored with routine?


My back ****ed up again a few weeks back so i stopped squats and deads and have been toying around i guess. need to get a routine sorted


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Still working hard I see, 2 stone heavier as well, not bad going RM watch the back injury pal and keep it safe mate.

Joe


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update:

When do you know its been a good session, when you can hardly type it up and when you have to ice every muscle you worked !!!

*OHP 40kg 3 reps *

*
OHP 45kg 3 reps *

*
OHP 47kg 1 reps *

*
OHP 45kg 2 reps*

*
*

*
Speed OHP 25kg 8 reps *

*
Speed OHP 25kg 8 reps *

*
Speed OHP 25kg 8 reps *

*
*

*
Rear delt row with head rest 25kg 8 reps *

*
Rear delt row with head rest 40kg 5 reps *

*
Rear delt row with head rest 40kg 6 reps *

*
Rear delt row with head rest 40kg 6 reps*

*
*

*
Seated side raises 10kg 21 reps *

*
Seated side raises 26kg 12 half reps *

*
Seated side raises 26kg 10 half reps *

*
Seated side raises 26kg 8 half reps*

*
Seated side raises 10kg 5 reps *

*
*

*
Overhead shrug 50kg 12 reps *

*
Overhead shrug 50kg 9 reps *

*
Overhead shrug 50kg 9 reps *

*
Overhead shrug 50kg 8 reps*

*
*

*
Tri extentions with dumbells 26kg 12 reps *

*
Tri extentions with dumbells 26kg 7 reps *

*
Tri extentions with dumbells 26kg 6 reps *

*
Tri extentions with dumbells 26kg 5 reps *

PUMPED !! Minimal rest between exercises, maximum effort. was a good workout but I am sure its gonna be a few days of aches and pains from this. Trying to get past an OHP sticking point, Well a general all round sticking point ! Need to up cals and get a routine set that i can do and stick to. Had advise to Press twice a week.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Fkin hell mate. Ur not gna be movin for a week lol

That's one high intensity workout !!

I like it

And good work on the ohp. But next week its non of this 7 business.

I want to see a 0 at the end. 50!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

monsterballs said:


> Fkin hell mate. Ur not gna be movin for a week lol
> 
> That's one high intensity workout !!
> 
> ...


cheers, Feel a little light headed still !!

Think the 7 was just a number that was more than 5 !! mental barrier maybe but yeah i will get 50 !!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

UPDATE:

*Rack pull 50kg 12 reps*

*
Rack pull 70kg 12 reps*

*
Rack pull 90kg 10 reps*

*
Rack pull 100kg 10 reps*

*
*

*
BOR with head rest 50kg 6 reps*

*
BOR with head rest 50kg 6 reps*

*
BOR with head rest 70kg 4 reps*

*
BOR with head rest 70kg 4 reps*

*
*

*
Hanging cleans 30kg 10 reps*

*
Hanging cleans 30kg 10 reps*

*
Hanging cleans 30kg 10 reps*

*
Hanging cleans 30kg 10 reps*

*
*

*
Close grip pull up 8 reps*

*
Close grip pull up 7 reps*

*
Close grip pull up 7 reps*

*
Close grip pull up 8 reps*

*
*

*
Concentration hammer curls 26kg 12 reps*

*
Concentration hammer curls 26kg 7 reps*

*
Concentration hammer curls 26kg 6 reps*

*
Concentration hammer curls 26kg 6 reps*

*
Concentration hammer curls 26kg 7 reps*

Chucked in a few rack pulls today, Kept them light to see how i get on. Chucked pull ups at the end and BOR up front to try and get some weight moved. Head rest help my back loads. Hanging cleans should be called hanging out of your **** after you have done them !!!!They kill me and could not imagine what they would feel like with decent weight. Still working on the form for these !!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update:

*RC work*

*
*

*
Flat bench 50kg 12 reps*

*
Flat bench 70kg 5 reps*

*
Flat bench 80kg 3 reps*

*
Flat bench 82kg 3 reps*

*
*

*
Flat bench speed work 50kg 3 reps*

*
Flat bench speed work 50kg 3 reps*

*
Flat bench speed work 50kg 3 reps*

*
Flat bench speed work 50kg 3 reps*

*
Flat bench speed work 50kg 3 reps*

*
*

*
Incline flyes 26kg 12 reps*

*
Incline flyes 26kg 11 reps*

*
Incline flyes 26kg 12 reps*

*
Incline flyes 26kg 10 reps*

*
*

*
Priest dips 12 reps*

*
Priest dips 12 reps*

*
Priest dips 10 reps*

*
Priest dips 7 reps*

*
*

*
Tricep dumbell extentions 26kg 11 reps*

*
Tricep dumbell extentions 26kg 7 reps*

*
Tricep dumbell extentions 26kg 7 reps*

*
Tricep dumbell extentions 26kg 7 reps*

*
Tricep dumbell extentions 26kg 6 reps*


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Nice solid work out there mate


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Update:
> 
> *RC work*
> 
> ...


Nice work with the dips retro....Getting into added weight territory? I might be tempted to do dips first for a while. If you can push them on a bit it may help break your benching plateau:thumbup1:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Nice work with the dips retro....Getting into added weight territory? I might be tempted to do dips first for a while. If you can push them on a bit it may help break your benching plateau:thumbup1:


I was thinking the same earlier as i seem to get on ok with dips But the main prob is setting up the rack for dips . Takes 10 mins !!!! but if my bench dont move at all i will give that a go ming. Will prob add some weight too. See if i can get around 5x5 with 15-20kg added but i am only good at them like pull ups because i aint all that heavy !


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

You'll get stronger with them quickly mate. I'm quite heavy and can do sets of 10 with added weight quite easily now. When I started doing them after a lay off I struggled with a handfull at body weight.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mingster said:


> You'll get stronger with them quickly mate. I'm quite heavy and can do sets of 10 with added weight quite easily now. When I started doing them after a lay off I struggled with a handfull at body weight.


You have sold me on that idea !

So if i can do my dips first then still bench 75ish after i should be doing ok. My main plan is to focus my work on my OHP , BENCH and upper back and get them stonger whilst slowly building up lower back and leg strength so i can try deadlifting again without injury !!!

RC work is helping, overhead shrugs are doing my core and shoulderno end of good and I made my own foam roller which hurts but works. Diet is the best its been in a long time and i have more protein than i can stake a stick at so progress will come !!

I swear i should do a section on here about homemade equipment !! I even know how to make whey at home not that i would ever try it AGAIN !!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Just try and maintain your bench whilst you are concentrating on the dips, mate. Don't try increasing the bench whilst you are doing the dips first. If you can get to the stage where you can do 3 sets of 10 dips with 20kg added you should be able to add 10kg to your bench when you bring it back to first exercise in your routine.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

update:

*Squat 70kg 3 reps (deep )*

*
Squat 80kg 3 reps (deep )*

*
Squat 80kg 3 reps (deep )*

*
*

*
Speed Squat 50kg 3 reps ( deep )*

*
Speed Squat 50kg 3 reps ( deep )*

*
Speed Squat 50kg 3 reps ( deep )*

*
*

*
Ham curls 20kg 12 reps*

*
Ham curls 30kg 8 reps *

*
Ham curls 30kg 10 reps *

*
Ham curls 30kg 8 reps *

*
*

*
Leg extentions 30kg 25 reps*

*
Leg extentions 50kg 12 reps*

*
Leg extentions 50kg 10 reps*

*
Leg extentions 50kg 12 reps*

*
*

*
Concentration curls 26 kg 21 reps *

*
Concentration curls 26 kg 20 reps *

*
Concentration curls 26 kg 14 reps *

*
Concentration curls 26 kg 12 reps *


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

How's the back ?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> How's the back ?


Its ok at the mo. I think the overhead shrugs are helping no end and they seem to have helped my shoulder ( give them a go ) I do find when i squat deep i am not very flexible and it is actally hard to get deep without leaning forward but every session is progress !

Not going to try and rush any leg / lower back work, Just a nice steady pace i think


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update:

*OHP 40kg 3 reps *

*
OHP 45kg 3 reps *

*
OHP 50kg 3 reps *

*
*

*
Speed OHP 30kg 3 reps*

*
Speed OHP 30kg 3 reps*

*
Speed OHP 30kg 3 reps*

*
Speed OHP 30kg 8 reps*

*
Speed OHP 30kg 7 reps*

*
*

*
Rear delt row with head rest 30kg 10 reps*

*
Rear delt row with head rest 50kg 5 reps*

*
Rear delt row with head rest 50kg 4 reps*

*
Rear delt row with head rest 40kg 5 reps*

*
*

*
Side raises 10kg 21 reps *

*
Side raises 10kg 21 reps *

*
Side raises 10kg 15 reps *

*
Side raises 10kg 18 reps *

*
*

*
OHS 50kg 12 reps *

*
OHS 50kg 8 reps *

*
OHS 50kg 8 reps *

*
OHS 50kg 5 reps *

*
*

*
Lying dumbell tri extentions 26kg 20 reps*

*
Lying dumbell tri extentions 26kg 12 reps*

*
Lying dumbell tri extentions 26kg 8 reps*

*
Lying dumbell tri extentions 26kg 8 reps*

OHP was off the pins which were set about 1 inch off clavicals, there was also a tiny bit of leg to get it at chin heigfht but pretty pleased with that


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

U no mate urs Is the only journel on here not full of sh1t.

A good read, I wish my dad read it to me as a bedtime story!!

Your strength is defo upping man, I'm liking the speed reps after a normal set. I usually do them on rear delts too. For the extra pump.

How's the back


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

monsterballs said:


> U no mate urs Is the only journel on here not full of sh1t.
> 
> A good read, I wish my dad read it to me as a bedtime story!!
> 
> ...


Thats coz i dont get many people in here !! but cheers, Maybe i will do my next one as an audio tape for you

Got the 50 for you though !! doubt i could have done it on rear delts too, Was pretty pumped by then but yeah strength is going up and back is ok ta


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Thats coz i dont get many people in here !! but cheers, Maybe i will do my next one as an audio tape for you
> 
> Got the 50 for you though !! doubt i could have done it on rear delts too, Was pretty pumped by then but yeah strength is going up and back is ok ta


Nothing wrong with quiet journals mate, just means we have little distractions and can crack on with what we are really here for!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

expletive said:


> Nothing wrong with quiet journals mate, just means we have little distractions and can crack on with what we are really here for!


I am only joking SOB SOB !!!!

The people thatdo pop by are all good quality people that offer constructive critisism and advice, thats what i want !!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

gonna start following this a lil more closely. might even learn something :thumb:

keep it up mate


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

training looking good in here mate

hope all is well with ya not been able to keep track of many journals lately


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> I am only joking SOB SOB !!!!
> 
> The people thatdo pop by are all good quality people that offer constructive critisism and advice, thats what i want !!


hmmm you cant be talking about me then :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> hmmm you cant be talking about me then :lol:


Ain't you flipped that tyre yet?

Need t'ut hand our Ewen?

I need some whey for diet what you recommend bud? :confused1:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

BIGLBS385 said:


> Ain't you flipped that tyre yet?
> 
> Need t'ut hand our Ewen?
> 
> I need some whey for diet what you recommend bud? :confused1:


anything non dentured (heat treated) as its more bio available , any whey by CNP is great .


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

PMSL!

Cheers for the VM mate, means a lot to me 

Hope all is well :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> anything non dentured (heat treated) as its more bio available , any whey by CNP is great .


Just ordered a big tub!Tar:cool2:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

BIGLBS385 said:


> Just ordered a big tub!Tar:cool2:


if you look at the usa and german food administration (fda in usa not sure wtf its called in germany) but protein has different grades check wikipedia for protein bio availability , normal protein produced for these markets have to be within strict guidlines however the likes of us in the UK its still a grey area , met-rx my all time favored brand was a yank company so its product fell under these strict guidelines however it was sold to UK based `business men` standards slipped and profits were high = end user gulping down normal heat treated protein .


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

expletive said:


> Nothing wrong with quiet journals mate, just means we have little distractions and can crack on with what we are really here for!


Yeah they are the best ones. Mine has me, the lad who's joint jourenl it is. And 2 others. Get the odd few popping in but that's all.

Works better. U don't have to trawl through pages and pages to find things


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

monsterballs said:


> Yeah they are the best ones. Mine has me, the lad who's joint jourenl it is. And 2 others. Get the odd few popping in but that's all.
> 
> Works better. U don't have to trawl through pages and pages to find things


Same, mine has me and a few visits from inquisitive souls who want to know how Im doing


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

eezy1 said:


> gonna start following this a lil more closely. might even learn something :thumb:
> 
> keep it up mate


If its how to make a piece of equpiment using bits of metal lying around you might learn something otherwise i doubt it !!



Rick89 said:


> training looking good in here mate
> 
> hope all is well with ya not been able to keep track of many journals lately


Rick i have about 20 subbed and cant keep up with them, i may do a cull and strip back to the ones i started with !



ewen said:


> hmmm you cant be talking about me then :lol:


Ewen you have been one of the biggest helps in my journal



R0BR0ID said:


> PMSL!
> 
> Cheers for the VM mate, means a lot to me
> 
> Hope all is well :thumb:


No worries, missing all the likes !

Yeah all is good ta


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

update :

*Rack pull 70kg 8 reps*

*
Rack pull 90kg 8 reps*

*
Rack pull 100kg 8 reps*

*
Rack pull 110kg 8 reps*

*
*

*
BOR with head rest 50kg 5 reps*

*
BOR with head rest 50kg 5 reps*

*
BOR with head rest 60kg 5 reps*

*
BOR with head rest 60kg 5 reps*

*
*

*
Hanging cleans 30kg 10 reps*

*
Hanging cleans 40kg 7 reps*

*
Hanging cleans 40kg 6 reps*

*
Hanging cleans 40kg 7 reps*

*
*

*
Close grip pull up 10 reps*

*
Close grip pull up 4 reps*

*
Close grip pull up 8 reps*

*
Close grip pull up 12 reps*

*
*

*
Concentration hammer curls 26kg 12 reps*

*
Concentration hammer curls 26kg 10 reps*

*
Concentration hammer curls 26kg 7 reps*

*
Concentration hammer curls 26kg 8 reps*

*
Concentration hammer curls 26kg 12 reps*

Upped the rack pull slightly, lowered the bor , upped the hanging cleans, 10kg increase was hard going at the top and on the last few reps of each set i could feel the form going. nearly dropped the bar !

Back feels pumped !!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Some good solid lifts on some good solid exercises there, mate:thumbup1: Proper exercises. None of this weedy sh1t lol. Proper warrior lifts. Have a warrior rep to go with them:thumb:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Some good solid lifts on some good solid exercises there, mate:thumbup1: Proper exercises. None of this weedy sh1t lol. Proper warrior lifts. Have a warrior rep to go with them:thumb:


Cheers ming, i feel its one of my better workout days, feel i am hitting the back at all angles. now need to start adding weight to them !!!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Popping in mate to admire your reslove and attitude..

You just jeep plodding on with your limited stuff and still manage some decent workouts, reps.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> Popping in mate to admire your reslove and attitude..
> 
> You just jeep plodding on with your limited stuff and still manage some decent workouts, reps.


Cheers Gee, i used to get fed up with limited stuff but now i find it fun to think of new ways and angles to hit muscles. Have got the fun back in lifting for me !!

I see a small digger bucket today and thought " that looks good for carrying" !!!!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update:

Fridays workout !!

*
Dips 10kg 12 reps*

*
Dips 10kg 6 reps*

*
Dips 5kg 8 reps*

*
Dips 5kg 7 reps*

*
Dips 0kg 6 reps*

*
*

*
Flat bench 70kg 3 reps *

*
Flat bench 80kg 3 reps *

*
Flat bench 80kg 3 reps *

*
Flat bench 80kg 3 reps *

*
*

*
Speed flat bench 50kg 6 reps*

*
Speed flat bench 50kg 6 reps*

*
Speed flat bench 50kg 5 reps*

*
Speed flat bench 50kg 5 reps*

*
*

*
Incline flyes 26kg 10 reps*

*
Incline flyes 26kg 12 reps*

*
Incline flyes 26kg 10 reps*

*
Incline flyes 26kg 10 reps*

*
*

*
CGBP 50kg 10 reps*

*
CGBP 50kg 6 reps*

*
CGBP 30kg 6 reps*

*
CGBP 30kg 11 reps*

Was a good workout, think i need to do the CGBP on shoulder day rather than chest day maybe. Have not felt fully recovered or rested for a few weeks now so no workout today but back tomorrow. I may drop to 3 day split for a couple of weeks. not sure yet


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

That looks a good route to a bigger bench to me mate. Don't worry about the close grips, just get a good pump from lighter weight. Or, alternatively, have a 15 minute break after the flyes and then go back and do them. Almost as a separate workout if you like.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm jealous of your benching !


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Greshie said:


> I'm jealous of your benching !


I'm jealous of your semi-retirement


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Mingster said:


> I'm jealous of your semi-retirement


and hardly a bean to my name :lol:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Greshie said:


> I'm jealous of your benching !


I am jealous of your squatting !!!

Seriously


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

whats occurring ? seems you not been updating much ?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> whats occurring ? seems you not been updating much ?


Had a good workout on friday but have had a busy weekend and monday. No workout today but back on it tomorrow

Thats pretty much it in a nutshell !!!!!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

A busy weekend waxing your beard? :whistling:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mingster said:


> A busy weekend waxing your beard? :whistling:


It takes time !!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> Had a good workout on friday but have had a busy weekend and monday. No workout today but back on it tomorrow
> 
> Thats pretty much it in a nutshell !!!!!


part timer ....


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> part timer ....


yeah i have gone part time ! I might even just make it a hobby !!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> yeah i have gone part time ! I might even just make it a hobby !!!


training is your wife now ...


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> training is your wife now ...


No

I am trainings Bitch !!!!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

And so starts the slippery road, first missing posts, then the odd workout missed, pretty soon you'll be shopping for these


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

expletive said:


> And so starts the slippery road, first missing posts, then the odd workout missed, pretty soon you'll be shopping for these
> 
> View attachment 76530


Got and got !!!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update :

*OHP 40kg 3 reps *

*
OHP 50kg 3 reps *

*
OHP 55kg 2 reps *

*
*

*
Speed OHP 30kg 6 reps*

*
Speed OHP 30kg 5 reps*

*
Speed OHP 30kg 7 reps*

*
*

*
Rear delt row with head rest 40kg 6 reps*

*
Rear delt row with head rest 45kg 6 reps*

*
Rear delt row with head rest 45kg 6 reps*

*
Rear delt row with head rest 45kg 8 reps*

*
*

*
OHS 50kg 12 reps *

*
OHS 50kg 10 reps *

*
OHS 50kg 6 reps *

*
OHS 50kg 8 reps*

*
OHS 30kg 7 reps *

*
*

*
Seated Side raises 10kg 18 reps *

*
Seated Side raises 10kg 13 reps *

*
Seated Side raises 10kg 11 reps *

*
Seated Side raises 10kg 13 reps *

Good workout, The 55 was more push press then strict but was pretty happy anyway


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update:

Was not sure if i should do a back workout today or not, I over extentded my back on the OHS the other day and it was giving me a bit of gip but i thought FECK IT !!!!

*Rack pull 90kg 8 reps *

*
Rack pull 100kg 8 reps*

*
Rack pull 110kg 8 reps*

*
Rack pull 120kg 6 reps*

*
*

*
Yates row 50kg 12 reps *

*
Yates row 70kg 02 reps *

*
Yates row 70kg 8 reps *

*
Yates row 70kg 8 reps*

*
*

*
Hang cleans 35kg 8 reps*

*
Hang cleans 37kg 8 reps*

*
Hang cleans 37kg 8 reps*

*
Hang cleans 35kg 10 reps*

*
*

*
Close grip pull ups 5kg 6 reps*

*
Close grip pull ups 10kg 10 reps*

*
Close grip pull ups 10kg 6 reps*

*
Close grip pull ups 10kg 10 reps*

*
*

*
Concentration hammer curls 26kg 17 reps*

*
Concentration hammer curls 26kg 12 reps*

*
Concentration hammer curls 26kg 12 reps*

*
Concentration hammer curls 26kg 12 reps*

*
Concentration hammer curls 26kg 12 reps*

Changed BOR for Yates row due to back but i dont rate it that much as it seems to easy !!The workout actually loosed my back up nicely and i am glad i done it ! may have to lower the rack pulls down a peg soon, Currently at knee height and could drop 5-6 inches. loving the hanging cleans, they smash me to pieces !! My plan for them is to build up to a decent weight then lower the weight and drop it to the floor so rather than hanging cleans just cleans and then do the same again but add in the press. Maybe if i get to 60kg then do it


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Impressive pulling power you smooth operator you:thumb:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Doing great retro


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Cheers ming and tass, The pull ups were from floor each time rather than suspended if you get me !! half that if it was suspended


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update :

*Box squat 50kg 8 reps*

*
Box squat 70kg 6 reps*

*
Box squat 70kg 5 reps..................................................................*

Couldnt be assed to carry on. Had now energy or motivation to even finish the workout which is not like me.

For about 3 weeks now i have felt a little over worked under rested due to poor sleep and tail end of a cold. Tried some melatonin the other weeks and was up all night !!! am sleeping but not deep and feel like i am not recovering because of that. Am eating enough as weight is going on. Getting ulcers in my mouth from being run down so................

I am looking into so glutamine or something to help recovery a bit more. Hopefully can manage a decent workout tomorrow and get back on track as i was getting somewhere !


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Sounds like you are still very run down ... perhaps you should take a few days off to rebuild your strength and stamina ... ?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Going through the same thing myself, mate. Lack of appetite and sleeping badly have affected my training, together with a flare up of aching shoulders and elbows. Am having a three week period where all my training will consist of is a high rep leg session and a back session devoted to Rack Pulls. I'm hoping to give my upper body a bit of a rest and, by focusing on these areas, being able to bring them along a bit in the process.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Sounds like you are still very run down ... perhaps you should take a few days off to rebuild your strength and stamina ... ?


Yeah i am i think. Immune system is pretty sh1te anyway !!



Mingster said:


> Going through the same thing myself, mate. Lack of appetite and sleeping badly have affected my training, together with a flare up of aching shoulders and elbows. Am having a three week period where all my training will consist of is a high rep leg session and a back session devoted to Rack Pulls. I'm hoping to give my upper body a bit of a rest and, by focusing on these areas, being able to bring them along a bit in the process.


Did think about a little deload week but the numbers were going up so dont really want to stall it. Couple of real good nights sleep and i think i would be firing again


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update:

*Seated OHP 40kg 3 reps *

*
Seated OHP 50kg 3 reps *

*
Seated OHP 55kg 3 reps ( including the bar which is 8kg thats a **PB** ) *

*
*

*
Seated speed OHP 30kg 8 reps *

*
Seated speed OHP 30kg 6 reps *

*
Seated speed OHP 30kg 5 reps *

*
Seated speed OHP 30kg 8 reps *

*
*

*
Rear delt bench rows 30kg 8 reps*

*
Rear delt bench rows 50kg 6 reps*

*
Rear delt bench rows 50kg 3 reps*

*
Rear delt bench rows 30kg 8 reps*

*
Rear delt bench rows 30kg 5 reps*

*
*

*
Seated side raises 10kg 21 reps*

*
Seated side raises 10kg 15 reps*

*
Seated side raises 10kg 16 reps*

*
Seated side raises 10kg 12 reps*

*
*

*
OHS 50kg 12 reps*

*
OHS 60kg 11 reps*

*
OHS 70kg 8 reps*

*
OHS 70kg 8 reps*

OHP and OHS were done seated with a back rest due to over extending my back last week. Not so good for core but better for my back. OHP was a PB !! It seemed to take about 20 mins to get it up there. Was paused up at eye height but pushed on and the othe 2 reps lowerd to chin and got um back up. currently on the phone to the ****holes that run ebay !!!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

on the pone for 10 mins then get and ebay call back. The guys chatting his usualy sh1te then goes off to do some other sh1te, waited 7 mins then i get cut off !!!!!!!!!!!

Would like to cut his head off !!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

P fcuking B :thumb:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good work Retro. Lifts getting better and better:thumb:

I've virtually given up selling on ebay these days. Bunch of tossers.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

why does the saying "soul to the devil" suddenly come to mind ?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> why does the saying "soul to the devil" suddenly come to mind ?


Mans gotta do what a mans gotta do !!!!

So for anyone that knows ebay this is what happened. I sell clothing. I charge £3.25 for postage, Sometimes its more sometimes its less. The people that get it and i have undercharge are more than happy, some of the others aint even though the cheaper items cost around £2.70 to send and the rest is for packing. So i have a star rating that was on 4.7 out of 5 for my postage and packaging. Yesterday i recieve one new feedback and the star rating drops to 4.6. I check my charges against the item sent and see it cost me £2.70 so i contact the guy. He says he was not happy with the price although when i print i make sure it leaves the price off the package and he sells shirts ( he bought a paul smith shirt ) and charges £2.95 P+P

This **** has only bought the imaculate shirt from me for £5.20 to resell on his site for about £30.00 and feels its ok for him to charge more than cost but not me.

He swears he only marked me a 4 out of 5 which means it should not show as it needs to be 2 people in 1 month mark a 1 or 2 so i phone ebay. After 10 mins waiting i get them to call me back. I can only do this if its a uk number, It was very specific i could only do it from a uk number. 20 odd mins later i get a call. Now this call center is so far away from the uk that the line is really bad and i can hardly hear him , topped of with a complete language barrier where we both do not understand each other the call is almost impossible. Eventually i get him to understanbd what i have said and he the says he will put me on hold and sort it out. Line goes quite then i get a message, this caller has now left the line over and over !!!! this is now 50 minutes after first call

I phone back, get call back from probably the most annoying indian or pakistani woman who keeps saying "just one moment pllleeaaseeeeeeeeee" so explain again with difficulty as she does not know where the detailed seller ratings are, after 20mins she gets what i am saying which i have had to talk her through going there !! and comes back to me and says its probably best i email them !!!!

The department i was speaking to specializes in seller ratings yet this idiot woman could not deal with it and tried fobbing me off with email them answer so i ask if there is a specific email address or if its a standard contact ebay email. Get put on hold and cut off again !!!!!

one of the biggest internet sites out there and they have worst customer service than myprotein !!!!

Needless to say i was not happy !


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Hang on a minute,you got a PB and your moaning about ebay?????? lol

Reps mate for the PB,chuffed for you,nice going :thumbup1:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Hang on a minute,you got a PB and your moaning about ebay?????? lol
> 
> Reps mate for the PB,chuffed for you,nice going :thumbup1:


I only ot the PB coz you done 60 !!!!!

I aways moan about ebay as it is where i make my living ! Was chuffed about the pb though. Think i will try 60 next week


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

retro-mental said:


> I only ot the PB coz you done 60 !!!!!
> 
> I aways moan about ebay as it is where i make my living ! Was chuffed about the pb though. Think i will try 60 next week


Well if its down to me im taking the credit then lol good going though retro,took me ages to get any increase on OHP,perseverence pays off pal ...

Cant rep you till ive spread the love


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Fee Bay are absolute ****s. I don't envy you.

They can wipe you out in one move and they couldn't give a sh1t about it either


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update :

*Flat bench 70kg 3 reps*

*
Flat bench 80kg 3 reps*

*
Flat bench 85kg 1 reps ( plus the 8kg bar **PB** !! )*

*
Flat bench 70kg 4 reps*

*
*

*
Flat speed bench 50kg 6 reps*

*
Flat speed bench 50kg 5 reps*

*
Flat speed bench 50kg 6 reps*

*
*

*
Incline flyes 26kg 11 reps*

*
Incline flyes 26kg 10 reps*

*
Incline flyes 26kg 6 reps*

*
Incline flyes 26kg 5 reps*

*
*

*
CGBP 30kg 6 reps*

*
CGBP 40kg 7 reps*

*
CGBP 50kg 5 reps*

*
CGBP 60kg 3 reps*

Tried dips first but i got a dull ache in the ball of my hand so ditched them, got a PB on bench which i was chuffed with. Still not feel 100% recovered. Might take the next few weeks consilidating my lifts or at least my bench coz it was hard !! Think i may be able to push my OHP up a bit more. Had a little toy around with some as to grass squats and the flexability i have is poor. Once at the bottom it hurts and i lean forward and push up with toes. Its not the form although thats probably not the best but its the same in the start of a dead. Just being in thea low position even with no weight feels awkward

Really need to work my flexability out !!


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2012)

Congrats on the pb matey!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Dave said:


> Congrats on the pb matey!


Cheers dave. Not no major weight but its been a while since i got a PB so its a great step in the right direction and goes to show the help i get for here is solid stuff


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Another PB again Retro,great going mucka,seems that ebay rage wasnt in vain lol


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Another PB again Retro,great going mucka,seems that ebay rage wasnt in vain lol


Sounds like you just invented a new supp there rob !! New EBAYRAGE !!!!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Sounds like you just invented a new supp there rob !! New EBAYRAGE !!!!


Very effective but I don't like the sides....


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

retro-mental said:


> Sounds like you just invented a new supp there rob !! New EBAYRAGE !!!!


I want my cut if you get another PB


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update:

*Ham curls 20kg 12 reps*

*
Ham curls 30kg 6 reps*

*
Ham curls 32kg 6 reps*

*
Ham curls 32kg 5 reps*

*
*

*
Leg extentions 30kg 20 reps *

*
Leg extentions 40kg 13 reps *

*
Leg extentions 50kg 18 reps *

*
Leg extentions 50kg 16 reps *

*
*

*
Box squats 70kg 3 reps *

*
Box squats 90kg 3 reps *

*
Box squats 90kg 3 reps *

*
*

*
Concentration curls 15kg 9 reps *

*
Concentration curls 15kg 6 reps *

*
Concentration curls 15kg 4 reps *

*
Concentration curls 15kg 2 reps*


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Keep banging away at it mate, looking good so far. Good weight on those box squats


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update:

Shoulders today and was going to go for another PB, Did i get it ? Find out below ...............................

*Seated OHP 45kg 4 reps *

*
Seated OHP 50kg 4 reps *

*
Seated OHP 55kg 0 reps *

*
Seated OHP 53kg 5 reps *

*
*

*
Seated speed OHP 30kg 8 reps *

*
Seated speed OHP 30kg 6 reps *

*
Seated speed OHP 30kg 9 reps *

*
Seated speed OHP 30kg 7 reps *

*
*

*
Rear delt row with head rest 30kg 10 reps *

*
Rear delt row with head rest 40kg 6 reps *

*
Rear delt row with head rest 45kg 5 reps *

*
Rear delt row with head rest 40kg 5 reps *

*
*

*
Seated side raises 10kg 20 reps*

*
Seated side raises 10kg 12 reps*

*
Seated side raises 10kg 16 reps*

*
Seated side raises 10kg 8 reps*

*
*

*
OHS 40kg 12 reps *

*
OHS 60kg 10 reps *

*
OHS 80kg 6 reps *

*
OHS 80kg 8 reps *

*
*

*
Lying EZ bar tri extentions 20kg 20 reps*

*
Lying EZ bar tri extentions 20kg 12 reps*

*
Lying EZ bar tri extentions 20kg 6 reps*

*
Lying EZ bar tri extentions 20kg 5 reps*

*
Lying EZ bar tri extentions 20kg 8 reps*

NO i didnt get it and couldnt match it today, WHY ? i didnt have no EBAYRAGE !! I usually warm up with 30 but jumped in on 45 and added 1 more rep to each the 45 and 50 and i think this just took that extra bit of power. Had it to eye height 3 times then gave up, knocked the weight down and went on. Went in heavier on the OHS as with a back rest its alot safer and can get more weight up


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Cant get a PB every time mate, thats what makes them special


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

retro-mental said:


> NO i didnt get it and couldnt match it today, WHY ? i didnt have no EBAYRAGE !! I usually warm up with 30 but jumped in on 45 and added 1 more rep to each the 45 and 50 and i think this just took that extra bit of power. Had it to eye height 3 times then gave up, knocked the weight down and went on. Went in heavier on the OHS as with a back rest its alot safer and can get more weight up


Anyone who has dealings with ebay is a tosser especially if they sell stuff on there,always trying it on with people,ripping them off with postage n all that,shoddy goods etc i`d line them all up against a wall and shoot them :whistling: 

You training today retro? i expect a PB now :thumb:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Anyone who has dealings with ebay is a tosser especially if they sell stuff on there,always trying it on with people,ripping them off with postage n all that,shoddy goods etc i`d line them all up against a wall and shoot them :whistling:
> 
> You training today retro? i expect a PB now :thumb:


Jsut PB'ed my head through the wall !!!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update : from yesterday

*Rack pull 90kg 8 reps*

*
Rack pull 110kg 4 reps*

*
Rack pull 120kg 3 reps*

*
Rack pull 130kg 3 reps grip started feeling weak *

*
*

*
BOR with head rest 50kg 8 reps*

*
BOR with head rest 60kg 8 reps*

*
BOR with head rest 60kg 4 reps*

*
BOR with head rest 60kg 4 reps*

*
*

*
Hang cleans 35kg 8 reps *

*
Hang cleans 37kg 7 reps *

*
Hang cleans 37kg 8 reps *

*
Hang cleans 37kg 7 reps *

*
*

*
Close grip pull up 10 reps*

*
Close grip pull up 9 reps*

*
Close grip pull up 8 reps*

*
Close grip pull up 6 reps*

*
*

*
Ez bar curls 30kg 5 reps*

*
Ez bar curls 30kg 4 reps*

*
Ez bar curls 30kg 4 reps*


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update:

*Flat bench 70kg 3 reps*

*
Flat bench 78kg 3 reps*

*
Flat bench 88kg 2 reps (**PB**)*

*
Flat bench 70kg 5 reps*

*
*

*
Speed bench 50kg 7 reps *

*
Speed bench 50kg 6 reps*

*
Speed bench 50kg 4 reps*

*
Speed bench 30kg 16 reps*

*
*

*
Incline Flyes 30kg 8 reps*

*
Incline Flyes 30kg 5 reps*

*
Incline Flyes 30kg 5 reps*

*
Incline Flyes 30kg 6 reps*

*
*

*
CGBP 30kg 8 reps*

*
CGBP 50kg 6 reps*

*
CGBP 50kg 5 reps*

*
CGBP 60kg 4 reps*

Added another 3kg to bench so hit another PB !!!! Could do dips again due to the pain in the ball of my hand on the right. Think i am gonna continue going as i am until april then try and keep the weights the same on bench and ohp and focus a bit more on back and legs. Hopefully then i can maybe add a few reps or sets in on bench and ohp then once i continue again i would have still gained strength !!

My weight seems to be between 13.9 and 13.11 all the time. The weight gain has stopped and has so for a month or so but am still adding a bit of strength. i need to loss a bit of fat but not sure i want to cut any weight. Wanted to get to 14 which would be the heaviest i have been but finding it harder than i thought without gaining loads of fat so maybe april will have a restructure but i keep thinking with the bar weight i am only 4kg off 100 on the bench but its not going up easy at the moment !!!! Its slow, hard and heavy and i get to the point ( halfway ) where most people would give up but i press on. Wish i could film it coz its tense !!!! prob 10-15 seconds to do the lift !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Get in mate,getting to be a regular occurence this PB lark for you ,great going retro :thumb:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

That's the way Retro, press on. Make sure you get every little bit of explosiveness from the bottom position. Drive with your calfs, your thighs, your ass, your lats as well as the chest and arms. You CAN do it:thumb:

We are in a golden age of Retro lifting here. Get every last morsel of weight out of it before you worry about cuts or diets mate.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Get in mate,getting to be a regular occurence this PB lark for you ,great going retro :thumb:


I think its a few things. I had a few weeks were i rested up more and the biggest thing is the mental aspect. Was thinking today if the traps play such a big part in benching big then surely if you put your mind to it your bench should not be far off what you can shrug ! That may sound a bit far fetched but your traps do play a big part in benching if your doing it in a powerlifting style and play a big part in the OHP. I have been doing the Over head shrugs and hang cleans for a bit now and now i am doing rack pulls so the traps are getting stronger. Infact they are the muscle i feel is the most worked and at the moment i am going to contuinue hitting them hard to make up for the lack of deadlifting which would be my main trap exercise. I changed a few things on the bench too and the bar does not have so much distance to travel now.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Good going mate, the point for you where your lift becomes the hardest is where the transition between pecs and triceps is happening.

Get stronger in your triceps to overcome it.

Congrats on the PB though, any reason you don't include the bar weight in your lifts?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

expletive said:


> Good going mate, the point for you where your lift becomes the hardest is where the transition between pecs and triceps is happening.
> 
> Get stronger in your triceps to overcome it.
> 
> Congrats on the PB though, any reason you don't include the bar weight in your lifts?


Cheers bud. Working on tris and explosiveness ( biggest weakness ) I dont include the bar because its just a standard bar and only weighs 8kg. Its just the way i have always done it but if it was an oly i would deff include it otherwise i would look like i lift nothing !!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

In my book mate if you lift it, you count it :thumb:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

expletive said:


> In my book mate if you lift it, you count it :thumb:


Have been thinking about a new journal and if i do it will be chucked in. I also have always counted total weight for dumbells !! bad habits !!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update:

yesterdays workout

*Ham curls 30kg 6 reps*

*
Ham curls 30kg 8 reps*

*
Ham curls 35kg 4 reps*

*
Ham curls 35kg 5 reps*

*
*

*
Leg extentions 40kg 20 reps *

*
Leg extentions 50kg 14 reps *

*
Leg extentions 50kg 14 reps *

*
Leg extentions 50kg 14 reps*

*
*

*
Box squats 50kg 12 reps *

*
Box squats 70kg 15 reps *

*
Box squats 90kg 3 reps *

Not a very good workout. i feel my legs are being neglected and i am lacking enthusism on leg days. I feel a routine change coming on soon. Am thinking about going high rep low weight ( even though my weight is low ) on leg days as i feel it more !!!!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I've forgotten about weight for my leg workouts lately Retro. Just pounding out the reps and sets and feeling it big time. Am confident that this will equate to muscle gain in time so am going to be giving this approach a good, long, fair chance to show results.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update :

Today

*OHP 40kg 5 reps *

*
OHP 50kg 3 reps *

*
OHP 55kg 3 reps *

*
OHP 57kg fail*

*
*

*
Speed OHP 30kg 10 reps*

*
Speed OHP 30kg 7 reps*

*
Speed OHP 30kg 8 reps*

*
Speed OHP 30kg 8 reps*

*
Speed OHP 30kg 7 reps*

*
*

*
OHS 60kg 12 reps *

*
OHS 70kg 10 reps *

*
OHS 80kg 6 reps *

*
OHS 90kg 6 reps*

*
*

*
Seated Side raises 16kg 8 reps *

*
Seated Side raises 16kg 8 reps *

*
Seated Side raises 16kg 8 reps *

*
Seated Side raises 16kg 10 reps *

*
*

*
*

*
Reverse flyes 16kg 12 reps*

*
Reverse flyes 16kg 8 reps*

*
Reverse flyes 16kg 8 reps*

*
Reverse flyes 16kg 12 reps*

Changed the OHS from last to third. Reason being its a similar set up to OHP so made sense as i have to set it all up myself !!! Droped the rear delt rows inplace of the reverse flyes. felt the rear delt rows were not hitting the delts enough. Probably form more than anything but the reverse flye felt good although hitting traps hard too !!

Actually feeling slightly strong on the shoulders and since doing OHS i have not had that pain in my collar bone / shoulder. Its frustrating as 2 workouts are going good 1 workout is going ok and 1 workout is going down the pan !!!!! am toying with the idea of going something like chest / back then shoulders/ legs on a 4 day split but not sure my recovery is up to it !!

Has anyone had sucsess working one body part twice a week. Would be heavy chest light speed on back then swapping over so heavy and light work gets done for each body part through the week !!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mingster said:


> I've forgotten about weight for my leg workouts lately Retro. Just pounding out the reps and sets and feeling it big time. Am confident that this will equate to muscle gain in time so am going to be giving this approach a good, long, fair chance to show results.


I have always felt high rep stuff more BUT !!!! i would like to gain some strength there too !

I see you have decided to join us gold members now ming !


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update:

*Rack pull 110kg 4 reps *

*
Rack pull 120kg 4 reps *

*
Rack pull 130kg 4 reps *

*
Rack pull 140kg 4 reps ,straps*

*
*

*
BOR with head rest 60kg 4 reps*

*
BOR with head rest 60kg 4 reps*

*
BOR with head rest 60kg 4 reps*

*
BOR with head rest 60kg 4 reps*

*
*

*
Hang cleans 30kg 7 reps*

*
Hang cleans 40kg 5 reps*

*
Hang cleans 40kg 5 reps*

*
Hang cleans 40kg 5 reps*

*
*

*
Close grip pull ups 8 reps*

*
Close grip pull ups 6 reps*

*
Close grip pull ups 11 reps*

*
Close grip pull ups 10 reps*

Slight twinge in back after the 140kg rack pulls. see how that feels tomorrow, if its ok then carry on as is, if not drop the weight and lower the rack pulls ! hanging cleans with 40 was hard going, they seem to still smash me to pieces ! Dont seem to have much time to get on here so much anymore , its a busy time of year for me but its all money so thats good. sleeping like sh1te recent coz of the light mornings and its been mild. literally got ear plugs and eye mask on at night !!!!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

check this video

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/239581/


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update:

Didnt workout friday due to my stupid head catching to much sun and banging for 2 days !

*Flat bench 70kg 3 reps*

*
Flat bench 90kg 1 reps (PB)*

*
Flat bench 80kg 1 reps*

*
Flat bench 70kg 5 reps*

*
*

*
Speed bench 50kg 10 reps *

*
Speed bench 50kg 9 reps *

*
Speed bench 50kg 7 reps *

*
*

*
CGPB 50kg 5 reps*

*
CGPB 50kg 4 reps*

*
CGPB 60kg 2 reps*

*
CGPB 40kg 7 reps*

*
*

*
Incline Flyes 26kg 8 reps*

*
Incline Flyes 26kg 5 reps*

*
Incline Flyes 26kg 8 reps*

Got a bench PB but it took it out of me for the rest of the workout !!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Got some goodies through the post today. Glutamine and a pre workout plus some flapjacks. might be away on sun till wed so i may have a little change around with the routine for when i get back. The speed work i have been doing has helped me no end. Still not sure what to do for a routine


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

dude doing 10 reps for speed is counter productive , keep the sets around 8-6-5 and no more than 3 reps per set .


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> dude doing 10 reps for speed is counter productive , keep the sets around 8-6-5 and no more than 3 reps per set .


I was told to try hitting 8 reps per set for 3 -5 sets, Obviously thats still not 10 !! Confused now ! :confused1:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> dude doing 10 reps for speed is counter productive , keep the sets around 8-6-5 and no more than 3 reps per set .


What sort of percentage do you use for speed ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> What sort of percentage do you use for speed ?


50% upto 80% mesocycle style so it builds week by week , i do 4 week cycles 8x3-60% 6x3-70% 5x3-80% then 8x3-50% on deload week , or there abouts


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> 50% upto 80% mesocycle style so it builds week by week , i do 4 week cycles 8x3-60% 6x3-70% 5x3-80% then 8x3-50% on deload week , or there abouts


Nice. I like the look of that. Do you pause say on chest if its bench ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> Nice. I like the look of that. Do you pause say on chest if its bench ?


yes mate slow neg - pause - explode the concentric .

60 sec rest between sets .


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

This looks like it will come into play with the new routine ! Cheers ewen !!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

no worries mate , keep the compound power/strength based then do your speed work then assistance , see how you fair mate .


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update:

Why have i not been on and updated ?

I tried to dig a rotten post out the garden and my back didnt feel to special afterwards so i decided to have a few days off and then on sunday i went away for a few days. Was planning on getting at least one workout in before we went but that did not happen. Back today and planned on a workout tomorrow but my back still aint great and our dog and the people we wnet aways with had a new dog and they had a ruck. Theres locked onto ours and i had to prize her mouht apart. Got our dog away and checked her to see if she is ok as there was blood all over the floor and walls of the hired caravan ! then i see she is ok but i have a nice deep hole in my thumb. It dont really hurt but it has swollen up a gooden and i dont think i would have a grip on the bar so looks like next week now !!!

Bloody dogs !


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Check the bite doesn't get infected !


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

retro-mental said:


> Update:
> 
> Why have i not been on and updated ?
> 
> ...


You have some rubbish luck mate,hope you get back to normal soon as :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Tough times Retro. Sorry to hear of your woes. Regroup, mate, and bounce back in that typical Mental fashion:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2012)

Heal up and get back at it mucka, bit of time off to recuperate wont do you any harm.

:thumb:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Cheers guys, Thumb is less swollen today. Not sure if having a tetanus now will do anygood ! Will speak to the nurse and see. Back is feeling better after a good nights sleep in my own bed too !!!!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Ah nothing better than one's own bed to sleep in


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Ah nothing better than one's own bed to sleep in


Too right. You can go away and enjoy the sun, sea etc etc but you aways miss your own bed !


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Tetanus jab is always a good idea mate.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

expletive said:


> Tetanus jab is always a good idea mate.


Just phoned the gp after some reading and been proper fobbed off !!!! they have told me to go to minor injuries even though i told them its prob just a corse of antibiotics i need and not stiches blah blah then minor injuries over the phone have said theres not much they can do !!!!

Fcuk it !


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Wow mate...hows your wee dog and your thumb? thats sounds like a bad situation to be in, time for a tetinus for you me thinks.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

lee85 said:


> Wow mate...hows your wee dog and your thumb? thats sounds like a bad situation to be in, time for a tetinus for you me thinks.


The thumb is ok just cant move it very well. Dog is fine. They have tough skin unlike my thumb !!!!

Good to see you back lee


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> The thumb is ok just cant move it very well. Dog is fine. They have tough skin unlike my thumb !!!!
> 
> Good to see you back lee


You'll heal well bro. I take it you cant do much when it comes to the arm workouts? This'll make you feel better dude - one day I was ****ing my dog of with a treat when I was kid and the dog bit me in the month tearing my gums away from my bottom teeth, blood everywhere and still went to school, but couldn't hid the blood :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

lee85 said:


> You'll heal well bro. I take it you cant do much when it comes to the arm workouts? This'll make you feel better dude - one day I was ****ing my dog of with a treat when I was kid and the dog bit me in the month tearing my gums away from my bottom teeth, blood everywhere and still went to school, but couldn't hid the blood :lol:


Stop ****ing your dog lol


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

ewen said:


> Stop ****ing your dog lol


Why? Atleast the bitch doesn't talk back or moan about ma tiny c*ck! She bites, thats alittle kincky I recon


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

lee85 said:


> Why? Atleast the bitch doesn't talk back or moan about ma tiny c*ck! She bites, thats alittle kincky I recon


Can't beat a nibble now and then


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update :

I DONE A WORKOUT TODAY !!!!!! 2 week lay off, hopefully i am fully rested and should continue with the progress I was making

*OHP *

*
40x3*

*
50x3*

*
60x3 ( PB ) *

*
*

*
OHP Speed*

*
30x3*

*
30x3*

*
30x3*

*
30x3*

*
30x3*

*
*

*
Squat *

*
60x5*

*
60x5*

*
60x5*

*
*

*
Squat speed *

*
50x3*

*
50x3*

*
50x3*

*
50x3*

*
50x3*

*
*

*
Power shrug *

*
50x10*

*
70x10*

*
90x10 *

*
100x6*

*
*

*
Con curls*

*
13x10*

*
20x3*

*
13x8*

*
13x10*

*
13x6*

Had a pre workout drink, Felt buzzing. Got some glutamine so hopefully recovery will be better. Changed routine a bit, Will post the whole routine below and look for people to tell me its Sh!te !!!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

New routine, Have made it on the things I can do, based on compound and speed work as thats what needs the most work. Looking to work each muscle group twice a week, Once heavy once light. run for 4 weeks if it works and looking on the heavvy to stay at the same weights but increase reps so start at 3x3 moving up to 5x5 or what ever i can get at. I dont recover to great so not sure if this is too much but have had a rest so hoping i can last 4 weeks, it will be a 4 day split and look like this

OHP 3x3 heavy

OHP speed 5x3 at 50%

Squat 3x5 at 60-70 %

Speed squat 5x3 50%

Power shrug ( what ever reps and weight i can bust out ! )

Con curls ( what ever reps and weight i can bust out ! )

Rack Pull 3x3 heavy

hang cleans 3x3 heavy

flat bench 3x5 60-70 %

flat bench speed 5x3 50%

CGBP ( what ever reps and weight i can bust out ! )

Pull ups ( what ever reps i can bust out ! )

Squats 3x3 heavy

squat speed 5x3 50%

OHP 3x5 60-70%

OHP speed 5x3 50%

Over head shrug ( what ever weight and reps )

con curls same as above

flat bench 3x3 heavy

Speed bench 5x3 50%

Rack pulls 3x5 60-70%

hang cleans speed 5x3 50%

CGBP what ever weight and reps

pull ups what ever weight and reps

Can i handle that ? Is it counter producutive ? Theory is i need lots of speed work and the more i squat, press etc etc the better i should be at it. Will run it out this week and see how it goes


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Retro, I'd love to be able to give you an honest opinion of your workout but I can't. Despite my weightlifting background I've never trained this way, and have never focused on speed work either, so I can't really advise or critique your routine.

The main thing that jumps out at me, however, is....There's one hell of a lot of pressing there. Every session there's some form of OHP or Benching. Even taking into account the reduced weights this would take it's toll on my shoulders and elbows. This may not be the case for you as my joints are a lot older lol, but I think it wise, and honest, to mention it.

I'm sure Ewen will give you a more knowledgeable and scientific appraisal Whatever you do you know that I wish you all the best, and hope that you achieve your goals. And remember that I find your training - together with that of a select band of others - very inspiring, and a major factor in pushing me closer to my own personal goals:thumb:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Retro, I'd love to be able to give you an honest opinion of your workout but I can't. Despite my weightlifting background I've never trained this way, and have never focused on speed work either, so I can't really advise or critique your routine.
> 
> The main thing that jumps out at me, however, is....There's one hell of a lot of pressing there. Every session there's some form of OHP or Benching. Even taking into account the reduced weights this would take it's toll on my shoulders and elbows. This may not be the case for you as my joints are a lot bolder lol, but I think it wise, and honest, to mention it.
> 
> I'm sure Ewen will give you a more knowledgeable and scientific appraisal Whatever you do you know that I wish you all the best, and hope that you achieve your goals. And remember that I find your training - together with that of a select band of others - very inspiring, and a major factor in pushing me closer to my own personal goals:thumb:


Yes there is alot of pressing. I am usually a less is more man but of some advice on here i thought i may give this a go. I may drop one of the exercises on each day so i would do heavy bench and speed on one day then on the other just one lot of speed bench and same for squats and OHP. My plan is to do this mainly compound routine then switch to a more body building style routine for a few months across the summer

Am sure it will prob be far to much and i will change it within a week but cheers for the post ming. Few things to think about, you probably dont realise that you are one of the most inspiring guys on the site for many people !


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Maybe this would be better

OHP 3x3 heavy

Speed squat 5x3 50%

Power shrug ( what ever reps and weight i can bust out ! )

Con curls ( what ever reps and weight i can bust out ! )

Rack Pull 3x3 heavy

hang cleans 3x3 heavy

flat bench speed 5x3 50%

CGBP ( what ever reps and weight i can bust out ! )

Pull ups ( what ever reps i can bust out ! )

Squats 3x3 heavy

OHP speed 5x3 50%

Over head shrug ( what ever weight and reps )

con curls same as above

flat bench 3x3 heavy

Rack pulls 3x5 60-70%

hang cleans speed 5x3 50%

CGBP what ever weight and reps

pull ups what ever weight and reps

Or a three day split with the main bench ohp rack pulls and squats being alternated to heavy light and speed ? with a bit of tri, bi and trap work in there too ?

Where the fuk is ewen !!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

we going for a 3 or 4 day split ?

try work it out so its A & B X2 so A monday heavy - B thursday light - A tuesday light - B friday heavy .

work it off a stronglifts 5x5 and swap exercises that you can do or will help you function better , also warming up stretching and foam roller will help recovery .

you been tested for testosterone levels ?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> we going for a 3 or 4 day split ?
> 
> try work it out so its A & B X2 so A monday heavy - B thursday light - A tuesday light - B friday heavy .
> 
> ...


BOOM Hes in !!

Sounds good. The idea was loosly based on stronglifts. You think stick to 5x5 ? Have been tested and levels are slightly low but not enough for them to do anything. Didnt actually get and figures off them !

Makes sense to split the heavys as far apart as i can. Do you think the first post with workouts or the second where i have dropped some exercises ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> BOOM Hes in !!
> 
> Sounds good. The idea was loosly based on stronglifts. You think stick to 5x5 ? Have been tested and levels are slightly low but not enough for them to do anything. Didnt actually get and figures off them !
> 
> Makes sense to split the heavys as far apart as i can. Do you think the first post with workouts or the second where i have dropped some exercises ?


honestly niether .

right list weak areas that need work and areas you want to build then we go over variations and form something from that .

once we have a base we can rotate add in speed and assistance to build on .


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

What i was thinking is mainly compound based

def want

OHP

Bench

Racks

Squats

these i would like

Hang cleans

some form of shrug

not essential but would like to add in

Cgbp

Bi work

Pull ups

Looking to blast speed work as I am really feeling the benifits. Should i work it around Rippetoes or strong lifts ? was hoping to run a bodybuilding routine through the summer. Get a bit of size on me then back to basic strength / power work

I doubt i would have lasted the 4 weeks with the outlined routine as my body feels smashed but then it always does 1st workout back.

I am interested in doing chest and back together 4 day split or 3 would be good or maybe back and shoulders as i would like to progress from hang cleans to clean press


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

The misses said to me the otherday " your arms are getting big " was on a 10 second high until she cut me down by saying so is your neck and it looks horrible !!!!

I tried to explain that the bicep boys she sees on t.v are not real men etc etc but she had fallen alseep !!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

A

OHP heavy

ohp speed work

Bench light

bench speed

row variant

dips

B

Racks heavy

floor deads speed work

Squats light

squat speed

sldl

calf

on A & B swap the light and heavy so you could do A mon and thurs with heavy ohp on mon and light ohp on thurs

do that on a 4 week cycle on a building up of % type cycle so week 1 set 1 65% set 2 70% set 3 80% of RM week 3 top set would be @ 95% , week 4 is deload week do main lift just speed work also throw in the bi work or other fluffing exercises you want , how does that sound ?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> A
> 
> OHP heavy
> 
> ...


cluck click BOOM < thats the sound of the EWEN gun hitting me !!!!!

I can rep you but your due it for the help you have provided. It looks good to me. Will give it a blast tomorrow and if i have the energy i may fluff it up a bit at the end. Looking at a 3x5 or 3x3 or 5x5 and a 5x3 for speed ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> cluck click BOOM < thats the sound of the EWEN gun hitting me !!!!!
> 
> I can rep you but your due it for the help you have provided. It looks good to me. Will give it a blast tomorrow and if i have the energy i may fluff it up a bit at the end. Looking at a 3x5 or 3x3 or 5x5 and a 5x3 for speed ?


5x5 for everything but speed , speed work around 8x3 60 sec rest .

on deload drop to 40 50 60 % .


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> 5x5 for everything but speed , speed work around 8x3 60 sec rest .
> 
> on deload drop to 40 50 60 % .


8x3 What do you think i am, Superman 

Sounds good as i have been using a 3x3 for last 2 months which has helped get past a sticking point but now i need to up the strength !


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

more like lex luthorrrrrrrrrr


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update :

Gave your idea a go ewen had a little change around due to shoulders the other day

*Flat bench *

*
70x5*

*
75x5 *

*
80x4*

*
75x5*

*
75x5*

*
*

*
Bench speed*

*
50x3*

*
40x3*

*
40x3*

*
40x3*

*
40x3*

*
40x3*

*
40x3*

*
40x3*

*
*

*
OHP Light*

*
40x5*

*
30x5*

*
30x5*

*
30x5*

*
30x5*

*
*

*
Dips *

*
x10*

*
x8*

*
x5*

*
x8*

*
x8*

Am not an ego lifter, never really cared what i lift compaired to others but i must say today going from PB's on the 3X3 to what made me feel like a weak bollocked cnut on 5x5 my ego took a bit of a hit ! the speed work at 8x3 was pretty hard too and just had no energy for OHP !!!! so moral of the story is you may look good on a 3x3 but your probably sh1te at 5x5

Not sure how a leg and back session will be. Will give it a bgo tomorrow and see. I was lacking energy anyway as the otherday i had a pre workout supp and beasted myself. This has taken a toll on me after 2 weeks off. I forget the DOMs until i have a break ! Dips were done on a bench to isolate the tris more


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update:

Rack pulls

*70x5*

*
80x5*

*
90x5*

*
110x5*

*
110x5*

*
*

*
Cleans from the floor *

*
30x3*

*
30x3*

*
30x3*

*
30x3*

*
30x3*

*
30x3*

*
30x3*

*
30x3*

*
*

*
Light squats *

*
60x5*

*
60x5*

*
60x5*

*
60x5*

*
60x5*

*
*

*
squat speed*

*
50x3*

*
50x3*

*
50x3*

*
50x3*

*
50x3*

*
50x2 blowing out my **** so i stopped*

Wow those 2 weeks i had off and all these reps are fukin me over !!!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Didnt train yesterday day as i ****ted my hand with a hammer !!!! It went a bit swollen and black and it is the same hand thats getting over a couple of dog bites so its not having the best of luck. Think my other hand has been ytaking the p1ss out of it !

Still a bit tender today but i decided to HARDEN THE **** UP !!!! Took off my skirt and had a workout !


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

*Update : *

*
*

*
OHP *

*
40x5*

*
45x5*

*
50x5*

*
55x5*

*
50x5*

*
*

*
OHP speed *

*
30x3 *

*
30x3*

*
30x3*

*
30x3*

*
30x3*

*
30x3*

*
30x3*

*
30x3*

*
*

*
OHS *

*
70x5*

*
80x5*

*
80x5*

*
80x5*

*
80x5*

*
*

*
flat bench speed *

*
30x3*

*
30x3*

*
30x3*

*
30x3*

*
45x3*

*
45x3*

*
45x3*

*
45x3*

*
*

*
CGBP*

*
45x5*

*
40x5*

*
40x5*

*
40x5*

*
40x5*

Was an ok workout, No real achievements !!!!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

yeah you should man the fcuk up...hows things fella, starting to follow the journals again, training seemingly going good, happy with it and diet


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

try lower your main lifts to 3x5 and keep your speed around 8x3 , also you know what speed work is dont you ?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

barsnack said:


> yeah you should man the fcuk up...hows things fella, starting to follow the journals again, training seemingly going good, happy with it and diet


nice of you to pop by bars, Yeah all going good, Little hiccup a few weeks back but back on track. Update your journal even if its the last time !!



ewen said:


> try lower your main lifts to 3x5 and keep your speed around 8x3 , also you know what speed work is dont you ?


I will keep at the 5x5 for a mo as my body is not used to it but i may lower to 5x3 to build up the weight in 4 weeks or so. Speed work is a nice slow negative, Pause at the bottom and exlode as fast as you can at the positive ! Yeah ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

yeah thats it mate , bring your speed work down to 5x3 if recovery is hard for you .


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

so thats what speed work is, niceee, goina try a few tonight...my journal is confined to history, starting new one next week when my cycle arrives and dnp.....so the old injuries been rearing their ugly heads again


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> yeah thats it mate , bring your speed work down to 5x3 if recovery is hard for you .


See i do listen !!!, so i got two options if my little natty body dont recover enough !!



barsnack said:


> so thats what speed work is, niceee, goina try a few tonight...my journal is confined to history, starting new one next week when my cycle arrives and dnp.....so the old injuries been rearing their ugly heads again


A new journal should be good. Fresh start, new goals and all that sh1t !!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

update:

Squat

50x5

70x5

80x5

90x5

90x5

Squat speed

50x3

50x3

50x3

50x3

50x3

Deadlift

50x5

50x5

50x5

50x5

50x5

SLDL

30x5

30x5

30x5

30x5

30x5

Bi curls

30x5

30x5

30x5

30x5

30x5

Done SLDL for the first time in about 2 years, Was doubting doing them so i kept it light, steady and form 100% it was nice to feel the stretch in my hams. Tried deadlift from the floor. Wasnt having it. Hips just wont let me get into the right position which then rounds my back and shifts the weight onto my toes so these were done from the first pin. squats, deads and sldl in one session might not be the best for my back so i am now going to hang off my rack for a few mines and stretch out the spine !


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

drop the deads dude .


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> drop the deads dude .


Yeah i may go back to the drawing board with this. Need something that suits what i can do but also makes me progress in what i am back at !!

Think i will put in a few hours reading !


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

drop the deads for a few weeks and get your hip mobility up , deads will go up with squats anyway .

just do speed deads .


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update:

*Bench*

*
70x5*

*
75x5*

*
75x5*

*
75x5*

*
70x5*

*
*

*
Bench speed*

*
40x3*

*
40x3*

*
50x3*

*
50x3*

*
50x3*

*
*

*
OHP speed*

*
30x3*

*
30x3*

*
30x3*

*
30x3*

*
30x3*

*
*

*
Power shrug*

*
70x5*

*
70x5*

*
70x5*

*
70x5*

*
80x5*

*
*

*
Dips *

*
x12*

*
x9*

*
x10*

*
x10*

*
x9*

Had someone coming round to collect a sofa at 3pm. My usual time for weights so i delayed that and got everything ready. Done some stretching etc etc in the hope he came, I jumped into the gym. Well he didnt turn up until 4.10. I had to cook a diner in a certain time too so the gym was a bit of a rush and it upset my karma which ment the workout was not the greatest ever. Back and legs together smashed me and i have not recovered well so over the weekend i will be racking some thoughts into a different routine for me


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

It's a pain in the butt waiting for people to turn up sometimes .... still at least you got to the gym and worked out , even if you weren't quite in the zone you wanted to be!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update:

On sat i had to get some old rotten fence posts out of the ground and various other garden bits and bobs. Tried digging the concrete out but they were too deep and big so i decided to go to work on them with a sledge. It took a far while to smash enough up to remove all the posts but man that was a good workout. I was and still am aching from it in the rhomboids. so much so i am gonna get a big heavy sledge and a tyre because i not only found it good but enjoyable too !!!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update:

Messed about with some squats, bar height , foot stance, footwear and depth because i am finding i am not progressing at all with the squats

*Box squats *

*
70x3*

*
70x3*

*
70x5*

*
*

*
Front squats*

*
50x3*

*
50x3*

*
50x5*

*
*

*
hack squats*

*
30x7*

*
50x4*

*
50x6*

*
*

*
Alt bi curls*

*
13x13*

*
13x12*

*
13x12*

*
13x12*

*
13x11*

*
*

*
con curls*

*
13x4*

*
13x3*

*
13x3*

*
13x3*

Findings, i am not very good at squats ! Front squats was bit hard to get used to. Hack squats i find awkward but i did go deeper with the box squats as i had combat boots on. I wanted to try and have a heal to drive into the ground. It sort of worked


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update:

*OHP *

*
30x7*

*
50x5*

*
55x5*

*
52x5*

*
52x5*

*
*

*
Arnie press*

*
13x7*

*
13x6*

*
13x7*

*
13x7*

*
13x6*

*
*

*
One armed rear delt raise*

*
13x5*

*
13x5*

*
13x6*

*
13x6*

*
*

*
Side raise*

*
5x10*

*
5x8*

*
5x8*

*
5x8*

*
*

*
Upright row*

*
30x7*

*
30x6*

*
30x5*

*
30x7*

*
*

*
Seated tri extentions*

*
15x14*

*
15x7*

*
15x8*

*
15x9*

Tried a few different things today. Never really done arnie press. dont do upright rows and i done rear delt rows like a one arm row but out to the side. No great weights moved today but i got a good pump from what i done


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

So i just got back from the dr's. Phoned yesterday for an appointment and told them i would like to see a dermatoligist about my psoriasis. got me next day appointment. So i get there 10 mins early and wait for nearly an hour. Go in and take a seat and he askes what the problem is so i tell him i have psoriasis and have had it since i was 18 and am now 34 and then go on to say i have never seen a dermatoligist or had any help with it other than a repeat prescription then he starts to talk over me and says

"Do you think there is anything strange with that ? "

I say i would like some help with it and then go on to say i have just had the same cream for 18 years that works for 2 weeks then i get rebound. I also have a bit come up on my face which i aint to chuffed about and he then says,

" dont you think most people just get the same cream ?"

so i tell him that i would like to speak to someone that knows more about psoriasis because i would like to know other options and he then comes back with

" dont you think most dr's have knowledge on psoriasis ? "

I am by now thinking this guy has just questioned everything i have said to him and am getting a bit cheesed off so i explain that the last dr i saw i had to tell her about the cream i wanted as she didnt have a clue and that for 6 years i keep getting a cortisone cream that is only supposed to be used 1 month at a time but they never called me in for checks or told me that info. Just a repeat prescription and off you go.

he then comes back with

" dont you think there are lots of people like you that just get repeat prescriptions Blah blah blah ? "

So i got up and said i may as well go hadnt i as you are not giving me any help what so ever and i have sat waiting 50 mins for you to get smart answers to everything i say rather than some help. By then i am pretty ****ed off and he comes back with " i am trying to chanllange your views "

I didnt come here to be challanged, I came in the hope you would either have an understnading of psoriasis or refer me to a specialist. I wanted some help to which he says

" your getting agressive i think you best leave " !!!!!

After another 5 mins of me going on that i wanted help not attitude and that i am acting agressive now as he has provoked me with his silly comments and stuff he says " i think i will refer you to a specialist " !!!!!

I have never spoken to such an idiot before. He was almost like a kid that repeats what you say really fast !! it has wound me up so much that a dr has acted like that i have no choice but to complain !


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

You must make a complaint, he was totally out of order !


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

go round his house and finger his pet gerbil the cnut .


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> go round his house and finger his pet gerbil the cnut .


Dont know where he lives or it would be fingered !


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Done some cardio :scared:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

How surreal !


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> How surreal !


Its been probably 6 month since i actually set aside some time to run. Took the dog out and ran a length then walked a bit then ran round a muddy field in the ran, walked a bit then ran a length again Probably a grand total of 4-5 mins running in total !!!!!!

Running outside is soooooooo much harder than a treadmill ! I dont like it !


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

retro-mental said:


> Its been probably 6 month since i actually set aside some time to run. Took the dog out and ran a length then walked a bit then ran round a muddy field in the ran, walked a bit then ran a length again Probably a grand total of 4-5 mins running in total !!!!!!
> 
> Running outside is soooooooo much harder than a treadmill ! I dont like it !


Now tell me you ment the dr's!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I did mean the Dr .lol

You are right though.. Running outside is soooo much harder


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

update :

*Deadlift with light dumbells *

*
*

*
26x12*

*
26x8*

*
26x8*

*
26x6*

*
26x6*

*
*

*
Rack pulls at 16 inches*

*
70x5*

*
70x5*

*
70x5*

*
80x5*

*
80x5*

*
*

*
Hang cleans*

*
30x5*

*
40x5*

*
42x3*

*
42x3*

*
*

*
Ring pull ups *

*
x5*

*
x3*

*
*

*
wide grip pull ups*

*
x5*

*
x5*

*
x4*

Had a little mess about with deads today, Went light with dumbells at the side. Concentrationg on form and pausing in the bottom position to get a good stretch and my body used to the position. Due to small weights on the bells it was a long way down ! and felt uncomtable at times but i think my body needs to get used to that and adapt. Went a little lower witht he racks and paused for a few seconds after each hang clean so i could get the most out of each one. Tried making some rings for pull ups but wasnt working so i went to wide grip pull ups


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update :

*Bench*

*
30x15*

*
70x3*

*
92x1 ( plus bar = 100 !! PB ) * :thumb:

*
80x3*

*
*

*
Dumbell bench press*

*
26x12*

*
40x10*

*
50x6*

*
*

*
Dips *

*
x8*

*
15x5*

*
10x5*

*
x8*

*
*

*
Seated Tri extentions*

*
20x12*

*
20x7*

*
20x7*

*
20x8*

Got my first real bench mark today with a slow, very hard but never the less 100kg bench press ! It was real hard. thought i was goping to fail but i pushed on and found that bit of strength in me to do it. The explosive power at the bottom was none existant and it was a slow steady push to the top !!!! Went back to dips on rails today which was good. Am not bad at them and have used my dumbells again ! liked the idea of using them to get those stabalizers stronger and go deeper.

Pretty chuffed with my workout today but stupidly enough more chuffed with poxy 26kg deadlifts yesterday ! my hips feel it today which shows how sh1te they are !!!!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update:

*Box squat*

*
50x8*

*
70x5*

*
70x5*

*
*

*
Lunges*

*
20x6*

*
20x5*

*
20x4*

*
*

*
bulgairian split leg squats*

*
10x4 *

*
10x3*

*
bwx5*

*
bwx6*

*
*

*
SLDL*

*
30x6*

*
30x7*

*
30x8*

*
30x6*

*
*

*
Ez curl*

*
20x12*

*
20x12*

*
20x12*

*
20x12*

*
20x12*

No great weights used. Each rep was done with a good pause at the bottom for a stretch. Split squats really streched my hips out and it was all in all a good rehabilitaion workout ! It will be hard to keep at it with really lgiht weights but i will try and stick to what it is there for


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update:

OHP

30x10

30x8

30x8

30x7

40x5

Arnie press

26x6

26x8

26x8

26x8

26x8

rear delt raises

26x10

20x8

20x7

20x7

20x8

Upright rows

40x5

30x8

30x8

30x8

30x6

30x5

Seated tri extention

20x12

20x7

20x8

20x6

Went for a pump session today ! It worked and i felt like putting on some spandex, growing a pony tail and putting eye of the tiger on but it soon passed !

Shoulder felt like atlas stones after even if they only looked like kidney stones !!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Went for a pump session today ! It worked and i felt like putting on some spandex, growing a pony tail and putting eye of the tiger on but it soon passed !

This is a look you should give some serious consideration to, mate. I think it would suit you

:whistling:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

workouts looking good retro... seems i have n issues in here lol !!!

hope your ok mate


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Went for a pump session today ! It worked and i felt like putting on some spandex, growing a pony tail and putting eye of the tiger on but it soon passed !
> 
> This is a look you should give some serious consideration to, mate. I think it would suit you
> 
> :whistling:


I used to have a pony tail ! They were my rave days !! but i was thinking the 80's front cover of flex style !!



flinty90 said:


> workouts looking good retro... seems i have n issues in here lol !!!
> 
> hope your ok mate


Hey flints, i am good ta . Always nice to get a load of likes from you bud !


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

retro-mental said:


> I used to have a pony tail ! They were my rave days !! but i was thinking the 80's front cover of flex style !!
> 
> Hey flints, i am good ta . Always nice to get a load of likes from you bud !


well i like to see you doing well mate..

have some reps too X


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

i hada youtube a few of them exercises, really outa touch these days....good stuff on building the weight on slow, last thing you need is to over do it and put yourself out for longer, seen too many rush back from injury, including myself

P.S Never ever bring back the ponytail


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update :

Yesterdays workout

*Light deads with dumbells*

*
20x14*

*
26x12*

*
26x10*

*
28x10*

*
28x10*

*
*

*
Rack pulls *

*
70x5*

*
70x5*

*
80x5*

*
80x3*

*
*

*
hang clean*

*
30x5*

*
40x5*

*
45x5*

*
40x5*

*
30x12*

*
*

*
Wide chins *

*
x6*

*
x5*

*
x6*

*
x6*

*
x7*

*
*

*
Alternating Bi curls *

*
20x20*

*
20x12*

*
20x12*

*
20x12*

*
20x14*


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update :

*Incline bench 60x5*

*
60x5*

*
70x3*

*
60x3*

*
50x7*

*
*

*
Dumbell bench press*

*
40x10*

*
40x8*

*
40x6*

*
40x8*

*
*

*
Dips*

*
0x7*

*
5x7*

*
5x5*

*
0x6*

*
0x10*

*
*

*
Laying tri extention*

*
25x6*

*
25x5*

*
25x6*

*
25x6*

*
25x12*


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Hows things going Retro. You feeling that you're getting back into the swing on things now? There seems to be a crazy fluctuation on reps on some exercises - hang cleans/dips. Are you still finding the right weights for yourself or is there some other mental reason?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Hows things going Retro. You feeling that you're getting back into the swing on things now? There seems to be a crazy fluctuation on reps on some exercises - hang cleans/dips. Are you still finding the right weights for yourself or is there some other mental reason?


Yeah things are going good. My hips and back hurt but in a good way ! a way that says they have been used and stretched much more than the last 3 years ! I am thinking about getting a standard trap bar as i feel so much better pulling weight from the side. Hang cleans / dips and weight difference ! I went probablyu a bit heavy on the hang cleans and tweacked my wrist which gave me a bit of gip on the dips too but i do find i increase the weight to fast then usually have to drop a bit to push outmore reps.

i am trying to increase volume at the mo but am in that limbo place with no routine to work off. Want to keep back and legs days the same but looking to change up chest and shoulders. Feel like getting a bit of shape for a few months


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

You'll get there, mate. It takes a lot of experimentation to find out what will work best for you as an individual. What stands you in good stead is the fact that you try things for yourself rather than follow routines blindly. You'll have a eureka moment and it will all fall into place I'm sure


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mingster said:


> You'll get there, mate. It takes a lot of experimentation to find out what will work best for you as an individual. What stands you in good stead is the fact that you try things for yourself rather than follow routines blindly. You'll have a eureka moment and it will all fall into place I'm sure


I hope so !!

I do enjoy trying things though !


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update:

*Split squats *

*
bwx10*

*
5x6*

*
10x5*

*
13x5*

*
20x4*

*
*

*
Lunges*

*
20x6*

*
20x5*

*
20x5*

*
20x6*

*
20x4*

*
*

*
SLDL*

*
20x12*

*
20x10*

*
20x10*

*
20x10*

*
20x17*

*
*

*
Ez bar curl*

*
20x17*

*
20x10*

*
20x10*

*
20x10*

*
20x15*

Dropped box squats for 2 reasons first my back is feeling a bit tender from DIY stuff and second i was not giving it 100% so i could save some for the split squats but wasnt giving them 100% as the box squats were taking a bit out of me. the stretch and rom were brilliant in this workout. Glutes and hams kill today from the small poxy weight !!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Are split squats like lunges with a barbell?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Are split squats like lunges with a barbell?


Sort of. They are bulgarian split squats. Like a lunge with your trailing leg raised to isolate one leg and to get an extreme stretch on the hips and upper quads. It seems to be helping get a good stretch and engaging the hips. Sometimes if you lift bad due to injury or inbalance / weekeness its hard to 1 get out of the habit and 2 engage what is supposed to be engaged. You know what i mean with the squats !!!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update:

*Dumbell deads*

*
20x15*

*
26x10*

*
26x13*

*
30x10*

*
30x12*

*
*

*
Rack pull*

*
70x8*

*
90x6*

*
90x6*

*
90x7*

*
*

*
hang cleans*

*
30x10*

*
30x7*

*
30x5*

*
30x5*

*
30x5*

*
50xfail !*

*
Wide pull up*

*
x8*

*
x7*

*
x8*

*
x9*

*
x6*

*
*

*
Hammer curls*

*
20x12*

*
20x8*

*
20x7*

*
20x7*

*
20x12*I am starting to get comftable with being in the bottom of the dead position ! Which for me is great news. My cardio goes doing light with high rep but i will push on with slow increase on weight. Tried to up the hang cleans too much and could not flick it at the top ! didnt drop it though !! the wieghts again were not great but the intesity was, small rest, strict form !!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update : friday

Felt a bit under the weather so i missed the chest session out but went kayaking over the weekend which was a laugh and a good workout too !


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update : monday

*Bulgarian split squats *

*
bwx10*

*
15x5*

*
20x5*

*
20x4*

*
25x4*

*
*

*
lunges*

*
25x7*

*
25x6*

*
25x5*

*
25x3*

*
25x8*

*
*

*
SLDL*

*
25x10*

*
25x12*

*
25x12*

*
25x10*

*
35x12*

*
*

*
EZ curl *

*
20x10*

*
20x10*

*
20x10*

*
20x10*

*
20x20*

Really getting into the bulgarian squats now. hips and glutes really feel them. I look forward to them as i can do them better than squats at the mo and the do more for me due to **** poor depth on squats


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update:

*OHP *

*
30x12*

*
30x9*

*
30x10*

*
30x10*

*
40x8*

*
*

*
Arnie press*

*
26x10*

*
26x9*

*
26x10*

*
26x10*

*
26x12*

*
*

*
Seated rear delt row*

*
20x12*

*
20x10*

*
20x10*

*
20x10*

*
20x13*

*
*

*
Face pulls with resistance band*

*
x50*

*
x50*

*
x50*

*
x35*

*
*

*
Upright rows*

*
30x10*

*
30x7*

*
30x10*

*
30x10*

*
30x10*

*
*

*
Seated tri extention*

*
20x12*

*
20x8*

*
20x8*

*
20x10*

*
20x10*


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

50 reps !!!!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> 50 reps !!!!!


they are only with a sh1tty resistance band. Was hoping to FEEL THE BURN !!!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update : thurday

*Light deads *

*
26x15*

*
26x10*

*
36x8*

*
36x10*

*
36x10*

*
*

*
Rack pull*

*
70x8*

*
90x7*

*
110x7*

*
126x5*

*
126x6 *

*
*

*
Wide pull ups*

*
x10*

*
x9*

*
x8*

*
x8*

*
x6*

*
*

*
Seated Hammer curls*

*
26x10*

*
26x11*

*
26x9*

*
26x12*

Its so tempting to go heavier on the deads but baby steps !! Ran out of room on the bar for my racks. I have a longer bar i can use but it has no knurling which may make it hard to grip !!!! Let of the hang cleans for no real reason than i wanted to save energy for racks and pull ups


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update : today

*Incline bench*

*
70x3*

*
70x3*

*
70x3*

*
66x4*

*
60x5*

*
*

*
Dumbell press*

*
26x18*

*
40x8*

*
40x6*

*
40x5*

*
40x5*

*
*

*
Dips*

*
bwx7*

*
bwx8*

*
bwx7*

*
bwx7*

*
bwx6*

*
*

*
Laying tri extentions*

*
20x12*

*
20x10*

*
20x8*

*
20x10*

*
20x8*

Lots of intensity in this workout. Relly pushed it and kept form good, rest minimal etc etc. Went deep on dips, Hopefully it give my shoulder no trouble but it almost burst my triceps !!!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

lol tricep pumps


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Have lost 4-6 pounds in the last 3 weeks. I have reduced carbs abit but from this i feel my muscles ( what little i had ) have gone flat. the reason for more reps was i wanted to gain some mass but lowering the carbs to loose some fat has not helped so i may be upping the carbs next week or i may add in more fat and protein. Not to great with diet. I just eat clean all the time but not strict stric clean !!

Read before about carb loading. Hope if i smash loads of carbs the muscles fill out again !!

I also need to up my game. Got stuck where i am. i may switch up to 3x3 as it seems to get me through and onto the next stage

looks like i have lots of reading to do !


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

not an expert as i have never done rack pulls, but if ur rack pulling 126, surely u will be fine deadlifting a bit more than 36


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

dumbells


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> dumbells


 ?



Fatstuff said:


> not an expert as i have never done rack pulls, but if ur rack pulling 126, surely u will be fine deadlifting a bit more than 36


Yeah you would think that and i can but i am trying to pause at the bottom and stretch my body in the right position to deadlift again. with a rack pull my back is in a better position and it makes it easier. Its the lower position the fcuks me up !!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

fair enough fella, u know ur own body better than me  rack pulls ftw then


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good work retro. It's always a good plan imo to drop a taxing exercise when you want to focus on another exercise or two. There's not many people can keep adding to all exercises at the same time. Keep up the diet experiments. It's all knowledge to be stored for future use


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update: monday

*Bugarian squats *

*
26x5*

*
20x4*

*
20x4*

*
20x3*

*
20x4*

*
*

*
Lunges*

*
23x5*

*
23x5*

*
23x5*

*
23x5*

*
23x7*

*
*

*
SLDL*

*
30x8*

*
30x8*

*
40x8*

*
50x5*

*
50x6*

*
*

*
Ez curls *

*
20x10*

*
20x10*

*
20x10*

*
20x10*

*
20x23*

Rubbish workout, Was hot and stopped half way through, nearly gave up then plodded on !!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update: today

*OHP *

*
40x4*

*
50x3*

*
54x5*

*
*

*
Upright row ( wide )*

*
20x5*

*
30x5*

*
30x5*

*
30x5*

*
35x4*

*
*

*
Rear delt row*

*
35x8*

*
35x8*

*
35x8*

*
35x8*

*
40x8*

*
*

*
Side raises *

*
20x10*

*
20x10*

*
20x10*

*
20x10*

*
20x12*

*
*

*
cgbp*

*
50x5*

*
50x3*

*
50x5*

*
50x5*

*
50x5*

*
*

*
Seated tri extentions*

*
20x8*

*
20x8*

*
20x8*

*
20x7*

*
20x8*

Hit the gym before i was too hot. Had pre workout and smashed it. No massive weights moved but good form , good intesity. Shoulders felt heavy after !!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Good work retro. It's always a good plan imo to drop a taxing exercise when you want to focus on another exercise or two. There's not many people can keep adding to all exercises at the same time. Keep up the diet experiments. It's all knowledge to be stored for future use


Still experimenting with diet. Lower cals is making the workouts seem hard. Lost strength and size but hoping this will go back on once cals are upped again. I may up cals and add a cardio day !!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Still experimenting with diet. Lower cals is making the workouts seem hard. Lost strength and size but hoping this will go back on once cals are upped again. I may up cals and add a cardio day !!


I'm doing a bit of cardio on every non weight day at the moment. It's as much for a bit of fitness as calorie burning but I'm finding that I'm enjoying it and wouldn't think of missing a session lol. I've dropped 11 lbs in four weeks whilst keeping cals and carbs quite high to boot so I'm pretty pleased with the way it's going


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Did you have any more thoughts about joining a gym retro,remember the thread you started about it,just wondered if your gonna give it a try


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Did you have any more thoughts about joining a gym retro,remember the thread you started about it,just wondered if your gonna give it a try


I am not really in a finantial position to join a gym. If i have money it could easily get spent on otherthings although i am tempted to get an outbuilding built for my gym stuff so i can drop sh1t on the floor. cant really do that in a spare room which would mean i could push out those few other reps !

I think the leg press at the gym or hack squat would help me loads though !


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Just added some pics to the natty section started by wardy and thought man i need to up my game !!!!



my legs look small but to be fair i have not added any muscle to them since back training. its hard to without squatting well or deadlifts. If only i had a leg press to add some size !!!! Upper back seems to be the only place i can add size to. Shoulders p1ss me off. chest needs some flyes and dumbell presses chucked in to fill out. Arms look like they have never been trained !!!!

I am litterally only happy with lats and traps at the mo aesthetically !


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

We are our own worst critics bro.

I reckon there's improvements all over.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> We are our own worst critics bro.
> 
> I reckon there's improvements all over.


Yeah i know that but i think if i was too happy with myself i would not push that extra percentage !!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

"You have to hate your body otherwise you will never train"

Dr Cox, Scrubs, earlier today


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> "You have to hate your body otherwise you will never train"
> 
> Dr Cox, Scrubs, earlier today


He is an inspiring man !!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> Just added some pics to the natty section started by wardy and thought man i need to up my game !!!!
> 
> View attachment 84471
> View attachment 84472
> ...


there is a clear change on all areas mate but your a natty scummy cnut so it takes much longer .


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> there is a clear change on all areas mate but your a natty scummy cnut so it takes much longer .


Yeah yeah i know, You must retch when you see my natty scum body !


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> Yeah yeah i know, You must retch when you see my natty scum body !


yes but i also do that with mine atleast you can blame it on not being on magic beans :lol:

seriously though post up your other pics side by side .


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> yes but i also do that with mine atleast you can blame it on not being on magic beans :lol:
> 
> seriously though post up your other pics side by side .


i will get onto it but with shoulders like mine i am not sure they will fit side by side


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update : Friday

No workout due to too much sun !!!! This is the same for monday !!!!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Update : Friday
> 
> No workout due to too much sun !!!! This is the same for monday !!!!


You have no roof on your gym lol?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update :

*
Squats ( parallel )*

*
*

*
70x6*

*
90x3*

*
114x7 *

*
*

*
Bugarian Split squats *

*
13x8*

*
20x6*

*
20x5*

*
20x5*

*
20x7*

*
*

*
SLDL ( lower ) *

*
30x11*

*
30x12*

*
40x9*

*
50x4*

*
50x7*

*
*

*
Spider curls ( barbell )*

*
30x8 *

*
30x10*

*
30x8 20x12 14x12 10x8 *

*
*

*
Some core work with ab roller ! *

Today i done squats and jacked lunges. wanted to see where i am at with squats. Not going real deep but just below parallel. 114kg felt comftable so pleased with that. Lowered the SLDL as i was doing them at around rack pull height. Have lowered now 12 inches, It felt ok but didnt want to push it.

Done some ab roller stuff. Have to go steady due to back but my core is still poor. At beach on sunday and even though my body fat is not very low my belly is distended , Maybe due to poor posture and weak core.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

I noticed that a few pics taken of me at the beach. It does not look much like i workout except for my traps, Although by no means big they are growing better than any body part. Wish the shoulder would take a leaf out of there book or maybe i need to train them like my traps !


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mingster said:


> You have no roof on your gym lol?


Its not the working out in the sun !! It was the day before. I burn easy and get sun stroke from an hour in the sun worse than a ginger in the sahara dessert all day. Every year i end up red and sore for a few days !!!! Its calmed down now though. Heat does not agree with me !


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

or maybe you need to stop fcuking around and stick to a solid routine .

its hard gaining muscle mass i know but the only way to improve it is repetitive exercise .

take that in the best possible way mate .


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

retro-mental said:


> I noticed that a few pics taken of me at the beach. It does not look much like i workout except for my traps, Although by no means big they are growing better than any body part. Wish the shoulder would take a leaf out of there book or maybe i need to train them like my traps !
> 
> View attachment 84766
> 
> ...


Looking at those picture i have just noticed my forearms look like twigs. One of my biggest pet hates is someone with no fore arms, calves and pencil neck. I am not overly vain but i hate that and i need to address it !!!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> or maybe you need to stop fcuking around and stick to a solid routine .
> 
> its hard gaining muscle mass i know but the only way to improve it is repetitive exercise .
> 
> take that in the best possible way mate .


Yes i know this and for the past 2 months i have not trained the best way. I am happy with my back and legs day to a degree but to be honest i think 50% of what you said and 50% diet.

I was hitting a few PB's and then i changed everything in the hope that something different was better forgetting the age old proverb of if its not broken dont fix it. The stupid thing is I know what to do to a degree but find myself getting caught in that more is better and over complicating things !!

We are our own worst enemies !


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> Yes i know this and for the past 2 months i have not trained the best way. I am happy with my back and legs day to a degree but to be honest i think 50% of what you said and 50% diet.
> 
> I was hitting a few PB's and then i changed everything in the hope that something different was better forgetting the age old proverb of if its not broken dont fix it. The stupid thing is I know what to do to a degree but find myself getting caught in that more is better and over complicating things !!
> 
> We are our own worst enemies !


im as guilty as anyone so i speak from personal experience , i dont like seeing you wasting your time and thinking nothing is happening .

you know the problem and you know how to fix it .

we all need a kick up the ass once in a while .


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

To be honest I say this on a regular basis. Stick to a routine. Even if it isn't the best routine in the world the only way to get strong is through repetition. The more you do an exercise the stronger you will become in it.

I haven't changed my exercises in 20 years. Sometimes I may drop one because of injury but I rarely add a new one. I just hit the others harder. The amount of sets or reps varies but the actual exercises for each body part stay the same.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mingster said:


> To be honest I say this on a regular basis. Stick to a routine. Even if it isn't the best routine in the world the only way to get strong is through repetition. The more you do an exercise the stronger you will become in it.
> 
> I haven't changed my exercises in 20 years. Sometimes I may drop one because of injury but I rarely add a new one. I just hit the others harder. The amount of sets or reps varies but the actual exercises for each body part stay the same.


i think thats a solid point .

a car is a car its just you can drive it from A-B in a different manner each time , same goes for muscle its all in the approach .


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

If you bench every week for a year you will get very strong in benching as your body grows accustomed to 'the groove' so to speak. If you drop bench and do dips for a while then go back to benching your bench will be weaker again, at least to begin with. Why take these backward steps. Keep benching, or whatever, and keep getting stronger.

There is no 'magic' system. Hard work and repetition with any exercise over time will make you stronger.

That's my philosophy anyway


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mingster said:


> If you bench every week for a year you will get very strong in benching as your body grows accustomed to 'the groove' so to speak. If you drop bench and do dips for a while then go back to benching your bench will be weaker again, at least to begin with. Why take these backward steps. Keep benching, or whatever, and keep getting stronger.
> 
> There is no 'magic' system. Hard work and repetition with any exercise over time will make you stronger.
> 
> That's my philosophy anyway


thats very true .

words of the day for me - hard work and discipline .


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

I do try to stick to the basic compounds but certain things like i prefer pull up / chins over rows but i know rows are far better. sometimes i will try to do rows to introduce them but then it does not agree with my back so i drop them next time. I also have not found what works best for certain body parts. I find my shoulders gain strength but not size and whilst i want strength i would like some mass too. I know this can be rep dependant but i just dont get nothing from side raises !

I will go back through my journal and look at what was working better for me then outline a plan and try to stick with it for 2 months min. I sometimes wish i could just do madcow / starting strength etc etc. i also find i will drop something if something else is working better so i can concentrate more on that exercise rather than putting in a poor perfomance on both !


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

or maybe i just use my back as an excuse to much ! I have ard work and i have discipline. i just need to put them together !!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> or maybe i just use my back as an excuse to much ! I have ard work and i have discipline. i just need to put them together !!!!


theres 3 of us here with back problems , its scary but sometimes you just gotta man up .


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Yo retro looks like you're being hard on yourself here you've made definite improvements man. I know it must suck not being able to squat or deadlift properly but there are other ways to up strength and size. Have you got a set of DBs? I know you say rows hurt and play havoc on ya back but what about DB rows? Or Kroc rows as Wendlers suggests, high reps 15-20 which really smash up your forearms and improve grip loads.

Also I know you've been doing rackpulls (I don't suppose you know what height you've been doin em from?) but have you thought about making yourself some blocks say 10, 12, 15 or 18inch? Its a better movement than pulling from racks and you could tailor it for yourself to pull from a height low enough to work more of the back/bit of hams but not too low to aggrevate your back problems.

Also what about front squats to hit legs without causing back stress? They really hit the legs well and I've found them really fun since I've been doing them. Or even DB squats? Not done them myself but heard they are great that they don't hit back so much.

You can build a lot of strength and size from chins ups and pullups especially when you get strong enough to add weight for reps/sets. I'm following some guys on Sugden a few who have stopped deadlifting and started hammering other exercises to try and up there dead (sounds crazy I know but can work) and others that only deadlift once every 2 weeks but hit the chins pullups rows etc harder because of it and actually say when they get stronger on these other lifts they get stronger at deadlifts.

Just some ideas mate anyhow!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Wardy21 said:


> Yo retro looks like you're being hard on yourself here you've made definite improvements man. I know it must suck not being able to squat or deadlift properly but there are other ways to up strength and size. Have you got a set of DBs? I know you say rows hurt and play havoc on ya back but what about DB rows? Or Kroc rows as Wendlers suggests, high reps 15-20 which really smash up your forearms and improve grip loads.
> 
> *Will look into kroc rows and yes i could do with adding some reps *
> 
> ...


Real good post wardy, Lot of help and basically says wheres theres a will theres a way !!

Hopefully i have answered the questions but yeah i am gonna do a little rethink. Bit or reading !


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Chin up pal,its tough going this natty training lark,specially at our age lol just keep plodding on mate,like the others have said,bit of consistency for 12 months will see a change im sure :thumbup1:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Cool looks like you've already got it sussed on the deadlift front then sounds like a good idea. Are you getting near to the 150 for reps from 22 inches? Yeah I saw you complaining about your forearms and high rep one DB rows (Kroc rows) are awesome for that. Also seems like a movement you can't really overtrain as you can just row till close to failure get good DOMS but recover well...IMO anyway!

I've been working upper/middle back twice a week for last 4 or 5 weeks (hoping to bring my crappy bench up) so I'll do rows/chins/pullups/shrugs twice a week (not all the exercises probably two on each day) when I do my bench or overhead sessions - could be worth a think for you. You could do high rep DB rows on bench and press days without it affecting other workouts if you wanted forearms to grow quickly too 

I've only just started doing good mornings myself mate they are great when you get form spot on but they can give you real bad lower back pumps and are just generally quite a dodgy exercise :lol: If you wanna do em though I'd just start with an empty bar for 3 sets of 8 for 4 weeks before thinking about more reps/weight. I was doing sets of 15 early on and form and lower back was really suffering so I've cut back myself.

If you wanted to work BORs in alongside deadlifts you could always do week 1 light deads/heavy rows (same or different days), week 2 heavy deads/light rows?

Most importantly I think for us natty cnuts who insist on trying to deadlift and squat frequently is a deload week every 4 or 5 weeks! I've felt so much better since adding one in


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Chin up pal,its tough going this natty training lark,specially at our age lol just keep plodding on mate,like the others have said,bit of consistency for 12 months will see a change im sure :thumbup1:


I aint gonna plod, I am gonna stride !!!! Cheers rob



Wardy21 said:


> Cool looks like you've already got it sussed on the deadlift front then sounds like a good idea. Are you getting near to the 150 for reps from 22 inches? Yeah I saw you complaining about your forearms and high rep one DB rows (Kroc rows) are awesome for that. Also seems like a movement you can't really overtrain as you can just row till close to failure get good DOMS but recover well...IMO anyway!
> 
> I've been working upper/middle back twice a week for last 4 or 5 weeks (hoping to bring my crappy bench up) so I'll do rows/chins/pullups/shrugs twice a week (not all the exercises probably two on each day) when I do my bench or overhead sessions - could be worth a think for you. You could do high rep DB rows on bench and press days without it affecting other workouts if you wanted forearms to grow quickly too
> 
> ...


Not too far from the 150, think my last was 132 plus bar taking it to 140. I will prob get there. Lower the racks and start again building up. hopefully all the way down to deadlift with a half decent weight for me !!

I had seen a vid of wendy doing krocs but not taken much notice. Done some reading, Sounds good , gonna chuck it in !!!!

I will work out my lifts that i can do and progress in and work out a variation that suits me. I dont recover great but since getting some glutamine, foam roller and eating a load of sugary sh1t post workout i seem to be recovering better. Have always wanted to try squat / dead etc etc twice a week but i dont think it will work for me. I will get a few ideas down and see where it takes me.

After the Kroc vid i wanted a few more elitefts vids which always spur me on so cheers for that !!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

retro-mental said:


> I aint gonna plod, I am gonna stride !!!! Cheers rob


Thats the spirit mate :thumb:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update :

*Flat bench *

*
60x5*

*
60x5*

*
60x5*

*
60x5*

*
80xFAIL*

*
60x5*

*
*

*
Dips*

*
x4*

*
x6*

*
x6*

*
x5*

*
x7*

*
*

*
Dumbell press*

*
40x5*

*
40x5*

*
40x5*

*
40x5*

*
40x5*

*
*

*
Flyes*

*
26x5*

*
26x5*

*
26x5*

*
*

*
Seated tri extentions*

*
30x6*

*
30x5*

*
30x5*

*
30x5*

*
30x5 ( static hold for 15 seconds )*

Couldnt complete the flyes !!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

do you have anyone at your rep place that can advise on pre and post work out nutrition ?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

the above routine although similar to what i was doing is what i may base my chest routine on. Am thinking of 4 main lifts per session and some arm work

Something along the lines of this

Squat

Bulgarian squat

SLDL

Lunges

Curls

Bench

Dips

Dumbell press

Flyes

Triceps

Deadlift

Rackpull

Kroc rows

Pull ups

Curls

OHP

Rear delt raises or rows

Power shrug

Side raises

Tricep

with some cardio on wednesdays. Looking at 5x5 for main 2 lifts per body part. If i get stuck on a plateu i may drop main lifts to 3x3 to progress I may also do lighter deads and squats for reps until i can lift a better weight. chucking some core work in on 2 days like chest and shoulder day


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

looks good but will eat into your recovery pretty big .


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> do you have anyone at your rep place that can advise on pre and post work out nutrition ?


I do

Currently eating usually and omellete + some carbs, rice / pasta an hour before. A banana 30 mins before and a pre workout supp 10 mins before.

Some haribo / lucozade and glutamine after and a shake


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> looks good but will eat into your recovery pretty big .


I thought if i am not recovering like i should i would drop lunges, flyes, pull ups and shrugs or train arms less. my main concern is when to train core. After its been hit on squat, dead days or chest and shoulders day Also i will deload once every 4 weeks possibly


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Also not sure on what squats to do !

Do i do box where i keep focusing on form, Back which i cant do to well, goblet which i can go ass to grass or front which i have not much experiance with


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hit fronts for a while mate they are great for building.up.legs and real good fun 

Also.id do core work after sq and dead day you.dont wanna be squatting/deadsing with a sore core from night before! What exercises you thinkin for core??


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

this is my current routine ..

3-5 x 3-5 depending on how body feels

mondy press

axle/log oh push press

axle/log strict press

weighted dips .

thursday squats and deads

squats

deadlift

chin ups .

saturday 3 events

now this is low volume high intensity stuff perfect for recovery to i can smash every session as much as possible .

as per the title of your thread mate your after looking like an oldtime SM as well as being as strong as one .

so my idea is that you need to go right back to basics and build the base your lacking , your like a house built on soil the bigger the house gets the more under pinning is needed until one day the house falls down , id rather not see that happen .

thats only my thoughts though , build your base then you can clad the walls .


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I agree with Ewen mate. I wouldn't do any arm work or, at most, two sets a week each for bi's and tri's if you must.

I'm rotating 3 sessions as of this week. Legs. Chest and Shoulders and Back. Nobody gets big arms from curls.

I would pick 3 exercises per workout, 1 big compound and two other compounds as support exercises, and hit them bloody hard for 6 months. You can stick a deload week in there every so often.

This is the way to add mass. Everything else is just ego and unnecessarily eating into your recovery time.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

So you think going back to a 3 day split with a stronglifts style of training is the way for me to go ? Something like the below maybe. That is worked out with minimal chance of injury to my back. I think i am less likely to recover from that but i like the idea of upping the leg workouts. If not then what ?

Front for quads, bench for chest and tris, krocs ( because i cant BOR ) for lats and rear delts. Bulgarian for glutes and hips, OHP shoulder, Dead for legs and lower back. SLDL Hams, Dips chest and tris ( and i like them ) Power shrug for traps as the deads are not heavy enough to activate them

Front squat

Flat bench

Kroc rows

Bulgarian squats

OHP

Deadlift

SLDL

Dips

Power shrugs


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> So you think going back to a 3 day split with a stronglifts style of training is the way for me to go ? Something like the below maybe. That is worked out with minimal chance of injury to my back. I think i am less likely to recover from that but i like the idea of upping the leg workouts. If not then what ?
> 
> Front for quads, bench for chest and tris, krocs ( because i cant BOR ) for lats and rear delts. Bulgarian for glutes and hips, OHP shoulder, Dead for legs and lower back. SLDL Hams, Dips chest and tris ( and i like them ) Power shrug for traps as the deads are not heavy enough to activate them
> 
> ...


thats my opinion mate


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Ewen might have a different take on this but I prefer to have a separate day for Legs, Back etc.

I would do:

Legs. A squat. SLDL. And something like lunges.

Chest/Shoulders. Bench. Dips. OHP.

Back. Deads of some type. A Row. Power Shrugs.

Do a core session after Back day to give legs a rest before Leg day comes round again.

I would increase weight over 5 sets of 8 reps for the first exercise. Then do 1 warm up and 2 working sets with the 2nd and 3rd exercises for 10-12 reps.

Greshie has a routine that is similar to this and is spot on imo.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Ewen might have a different take on this but I prefer to have a separate day for Legs, Back etc.
> 
> I would do:
> 
> ...


i like the look of it but i would have chins rather than a row just for the initial few months then add a row .


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

ewen said:


> i like the look of it but i would have chins rather than a row just for the initial few months then add a row .


Fair point

Whatever you decide Retro............Stick to it without deviation for a proper length of time. There's nothing that derails progress more than chopping and changing


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Fair point
> 
> Whatever you decide Retro............Stick to it without deviation for a proper length of time. There's nothing that derails progress more than chopping and changing


perhaps 2x chinsxf 2sets of rows and 2 sets of power shrugs 

but yeah i agree with consistency being the number 1 key to any routine .


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Hmmm What to choose out of Wisdom and determination ( thats you 2 by the way !! )

Cheers guys for the help. Being who i am i want to question both !!!!

Ewen Why a day of stretching, Core work Rather than incorperate them into a routine ?

Ming why a row over a pull / chin ?

I do stretch alot. Before every workout and hip stretches every night at the mo but core work is not great as the main core movements like deads and squats are light and dont hit core too much. I currently walk my dog twice a day for about 2 miles each time but its hardly cardio as i am so used to it !

I am pretty good at pull ups / chins but no matter how wide i go or concentrate on the lats pulling i never feel it like when i used to do BOR. One arm rows never really done much for me even heavy but i like the idea of a row more then a chin / pull up due to it being closer to a dead as in the weight starts on the floor. With a Pendlay row your body is as close to the start of a deadlift but keeping it in that position to complete the reps dont do me any favours

Also Ewen why deads + squats together. I know this is a stronglift style but i always thoght that what you put in your squat you take away from your dead not that either of mine are good !!!!!

Reps when i speard the love !!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

squats + deads in same session = one less training day and more recovery time (back squats would be better though) .

day of stretching and core , simply because i know your hams are tight and it helps doms also because your squats and deads are not heavy for out of your control reasons you need a strong core .


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

A Chin would probably be better than a Row but I was trying to stick as closely as I could to the exercises you listed mate Whichever you think would benefit you most would be fine by me. Personally I would do a chin. My own back workout at the moment is Rack Pulls, Chins and a Low Row.

I like 3 exercises a workout. It allows you to give them everything. It's not how much you do or how long you do it. It's how hard you do it that counts.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mingster said:


> A Chin would probably be better than a Row but I was trying to stick as closely as I could to the exercises you listed mate Whichever you think would benefit you most would be fine by me. Personally I would do a chin. My own back workout at the moment is Rack Pulls, Chins and a Low Row.
> 
> I like 3 exercises a workout. It allows you to give them everything. *It's not how much you do or how long you do it. It's how hard you do it that counts*.


I will tell the misses these wise words !!!!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm getting so excited advising Retro I've just stuck 2ml of test in my delt just for the hell of it:lol: :lol:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mingster said:


> I'm getting so excited advising Retro I've just stuck 2ml of test in my delt just for the hell of it:lol: :lol:


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHA

You keep it coming ming. I am a sponge !!!!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

So retro where you thinking of the Bronson look like Tom Hardy had in the movie?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mingster said:


> I'm getting so excited advising Retro I've just stuck 2ml of test in my delt just for the hell of it:lol: :lol:


lol its jab night for me i might join ya 

this beats a fcuking pint :lol:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> So retro where you thinking of the Bronson look like Tom Hardy had in the movie?


Nah the tom hardy look is fake !! The real man himself was pretty solid !



ewen said:


> lol its jab night for me i might join ya
> 
> this beats a fcuking pint :lol:


i didnt have a jab or a pint !!!!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Nah the tom hardy look is fake !! The real man himself was pretty solid !
> 
> i didnt have a jab or a pint !!!!


Anyway you can get the training regime of the real Bronson ? Yeah iv heard he was a beast the real Bronson.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> Anyway you can get the training regime of the real Bronson ? Yeah iv heard he was a beast the real Bronson.


I dont think i could do the 1000 push ups a day he done ! It would take me all day !!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> I dont think i could do the 1000 push ups a day he done ! It would take me all day !!


It probably takes him all day its not like he's gonna be to busy not to do them lol


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

What does this look like ?

Squat, SLDL, Lunges or bulgarian squats, Ab roller ( actually stretches out my back )

Bench, OHP, Dips

Deads, Power shrug, Chins (last set do rows to faliure) Planks

mon wed and fri and on tues some stretching on thurs some stretching and cardio ( recovery dependant )


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Looks better .


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> Looks better .


^ Sh1t nights sleep too ? Oh you always have a sh1t night.

Reason i would go for that over what you said is purely not sure my back would like squats and deads on the same day ! One thing about that routine is the lack of Rear delt work !


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> ^ Sh1t nights sleep too ? Oh you always have a sh1t night.
> 
> Reason i would go for that over what you said is purely not sure my back would like squats and deads on the same day ! One thing about that routine is the lack of Rear delt work !


I'd love a good nights sleep I don't think that's ever gonna be possible though .

Chins will hit upper rear chain pretty good as will deadlifts .

Try your way you know your body but stick to it for 3-6 months and gauge at the end then you can make an informed decision .

Reason I asked about pre and post w/o nutrition is I need some advice on what's best for me , is there someone I can contact ?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> I'd love a good nights sleep I don't think that's ever gonna be possible though .
> 
> Chins will hit upper rear chain pretty good as will deadlifts .
> 
> ...


I will get on to it and let you know. chris ( powerMyself ) is pretty knowledgable


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> What does this look like ?
> 
> Squat, SLDL, Lunges or bulgarian squats, Ab roller ( actually stretches out my back )
> 
> ...


That looks pretty solid I reckon fella... added a few suggestions for you and the big lads to look at


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> What does this look like ?
> 
> Squat, SLDL, Lunges or bulgarian squats, Ab roller ( actually stretches out my back )
> 
> ...


This looks fine mate. But be certain before you start and then stick to it no matter what.

Personally I would do OHP last but it doesn't really matter. Just think the whole thing through carefully and then go for it. It's no good 2 weeks in going the dips aren't working. If they aren't working do them harder until they do work. No chopping and changing allowed.

Picking your routine is like picking your partner. You have to be able to live with it after the novelty value has worn off


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Then ya marry the fcuker :sad:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mingster said:


> This looks fine mate. But be certain before you start and then stick to it no matter what.
> 
> Personally I would do OHP last but it doesn't really matter. Just think the whole thing through carefully and then go for it. It's no good 2 weeks in going the dips aren't working. If they aren't working do them harder until they do work. No chopping and changing allowed.
> 
> Picking your routine is like picking your partner. You have to be able to live with it after the novelty value has worn off


I hate my misses !!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> I hate my misses !!


Better choose your routine more carefully then.... :whistling:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Done 15 mins stretching, 5 min foam roller. 20 mins cardio today, cardio was not hard but the stretching was real good. Actually touched my toes today for the first time in a few years !!!!!!!

I will probably do this for longer on a tuesday ! It will also take me a week or 2 to get the weight sorted

so tomorrow I do back ! Looking forward to this but then i was with my first date with the misses !

Wardy I am not doing side bends. I have hips already and for some reason I react really well to side bends ! leg raises might be an idea though


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Had a blood test in oct. Got results but never got numbers so i got them today

SHBG 12.1

TEST 12.1

They said that was on a scale of 9-31.6 on SHBG and 12-31 on TEST so i am .1 in range !! that means no finger up my bum !!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Had a blood test in oct. Got results but never got numbers so i got them today
> 
> SHBG 12.1
> 
> ...


I'm surprised they didn't retest as it was so borderline.

Actually saying that, is that Test range correct?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> I'm surprised they didn't retest as it was so borderline.
> 
> Actually saying that, is that Test range correct?


Well i looked on yours and the range does not match up. Also i find it strange that there both 12.1 !!

I have never Looked at testosterone results or would not have a clue what i am looking for at all so not sure. i may need to go there, get a print out and see


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Had a blood test in oct. Got results but never got numbers so i got them today
> 
> SHBG 12.1
> 
> ...


Dammit better luck next time ay Retro :lol:

I'm gonna get mine checked soon see if I can be the youngest UKM'er to have a finger up the a$$


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> Had a blood test in oct. Got results but never got numbers so i got them today
> 
> SHBG 12.1
> 
> ...


what time of day was the test done ?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update : New routine !

Deads

40x8

50x8

50x8

50x8

50x8

Power shrug

50x12

84x12

84x12

Pull up ( wide )

BWx10

Kroc row

30x12

30x12

Ab roller

BWx16

5x9

7.5x9

10x8

15x8

Still finding the right weights at the mo. Deads i could of added to but dont want to push it to far straight away. Was sweating at the end. Kept rest low and intesity high. Funny thing is i didnt really feel it in the muscles as such but thats not really an indicator. Sometimes it hard to not want a pump and serious DOMS the next day !


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> what time of day was the test done ?


not sure, Maybe morning Cant remember but i didnt have a **** before !


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

It's best to start your routine at around 70% weights wise Retro. This will allow you to build up a bit of momentum over the first 3 weeks or so and make it mush easier to reach personal bests along the line. You have to get it into your head that you are working in weeks and months here - there is no short term fix.

I was doing Rack Pulls with 250kg yesterday and had no pump and today I have no doms. Does that mean I won't grow? Of course it doesn't. The fact that I've been ravenous all day today tells me my body is craving the nutrients to create the growth that that workout triggered. Pump and doms mean nothing in terms of growth. If you changed your exercises every week you would get permanent doms but no growth.

Start thinking real growth rather than the short term appearance of growth which fades as soon as the pump goes down


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mingster said:


> It's best to start your routine at around 70% weights wise Retro. This will allow you to build up a bit of momentum over the first 3 weeks or so and make it mush easier to reach personal bests along the line. You have to get it into your head that you are working in weeks and months here - there is no short term fix.
> 
> I was doing Rack Pulls with 250kg yesterday and had no pump and today I have no doms. Does that mean I won't grow? Of course it doesn't. The fact that I've been ravenous all day today tells me my body is craving the nutrients to create the growth that that workout triggered. Pump and doms mean nothing in terms of growth. If you changed your exercises every week you would get permanent doms but no growth.
> 
> Start thinking real growth rather than the short term appearance of growth which fades as soon as the pump goes down


Yeah i dont want to stall to fast. i know growth comes over time but its just one of those things that a DOMS / Pump = growth, I know thats not true but its sometimes hard to get out of your head. Like i siad it will take me prob 2 weeks to get the weights right !

But once i do I think i will be flying.

I dont mind putting in a year to get real results i just sometimes let my mind / head wander from what i know to be true !

I need to get my diet sorted now so the work i do will + growth with the right diet !


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update :

done some cardio yesterday. No stretching due to hang over !!

Weights today

*Squat *

*
30x8*

*
40x8*

*
50x8*

*
60x8*

*
70x8*

*
*

*
Bulgarian squats *

*
10x12*

*
15x10*

*
15x10*

*
*

*
SLDL*

*
30x12*

*
40x12*

*
40x12*

*
*

*
Ab roller*

*
x14*

*
x10*

*
x8*

*
x10*

*
x10*

Started at a lower than 70% on squats so i can progress. Went lower than usual for a full ROM they felt good. Bulgarin squats killed me ! at 6-7 reps i was stopping at the top for a serious breather and doubting i could finish the set but i did. Was a good workout that has left me feeling hungry and tired !


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

good reading retro


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Hey brother, checking in again my friend.

Bit gutted you dont get the finger traetmant tho mate..


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> good reading retro





Milky said:


> Hey brother, checking in again my friend.
> 
> Bit gutted you dont get the finger traetmant tho mate..


Cheers Gee, always good to get a hi from you

maybe its me but i am not sure what Ewens getting at and also not sure what the finger treatment is, I am still very tired from the weekend though !!!!!!!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

lol the workout is good reading as in looks good .


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> lol the workout is good reading as in looks good .


Cheers

Like i said , Long weekend !! haha


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> Cheers
> 
> Like i said , Long weekend !! haha


i would say its a good workout but i didnt do it :wacko: :lol:

maybe ill just say nothing lol


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> i would say its a good workout but i didnt do it :wacko: :lol:
> 
> maybe ill just say nothing lol


If you say nothing then i will be talking to myself in my journal !!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> If you say nothing then i will be talking to myself in my journal !!


haha thats not true , you can talk to the dude in your sig picture :lol:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> haha thats not true , you can talk to the dude in your sig picture :lol:


I cant, Hes polish !!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update:

Some light stretching yesterday. Hip / Lower back was playing up a bit, Think the SLDL possible, They have always been the worst for me but no sciatica as such. I get a popping on the hip where the flexors are tight so done hip stretches but not to agressive. I will do more today


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update:

got an early workout in

*Bench *

*
40x8*

*
45x8*

*
47x8*

*
50x8*

*
50x8*

*
*

*
OHP *

*
30x10*

*
30x10*

*
30x12*

*
*

*
Dips*

*
bwx8*

*
bwx10*

*
bwx12*

So how come the above has fecked me right over !!!! Cheers ming, Your a cruel man !!

Worked out my 60-70% but could not get near it on any exercise !! was working on about 50-60%, I dont seem to be handling the reps to great !! but then coming off 3x3 and 5x5 is probably why. Shoulders have never burnt so much then the last 2 reps on OHP. oh well, No room for egos in here !!

Working on diet and rest alot more. Managed to get a singlet that looks proper gay on but it actually stops any restriction from clothing. Am getting back into the groove and feeling happy about workouts, Feel like i can make the 14 stone that i been chasing ! I must be at 13.5 13-7 ish with lower BF than a while.

Core is feeling good to at the moment, Shorter workout means time for core rather than by passing due to fatigue.

Hopefully in a few weeks body will be more used to reps and i can progress !!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I meant 60/70% of your maximum for the given reps mate, not your 1 rep maximum lol. That's why you struggled Your benching should be at 70% of your 8 rep max, then maybe 80% next week and so on. Make the most of the easy build up because when you get to your 100% for reps you need to start hammering that into a new pb almost every week if possible.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mingster said:


> *I meant 60/70% of your maximum for the given reps mate, not your 1 rep maximum lol*. That's why you struggled Your benching should be at 70% of your 8 rep max, then maybe 80% next week and so on. Make the most of the easy build up because when you get to your 100% for reps you need to start hammering that into a new pb almost every week if possible.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Uk_mb said:


> View attachment 85367


You must have the retro mentals f*cks up alert on !!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

u no me , always looking to kick some1 when they are down :laugh:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

70% of my 8 RM on bench works out at 50.6 kg

70% of my 8 RM on OHP works out to 33kg

So i was almost bang on by accident !

I will calculate the others !


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

is it safe to say good worout without it being thought of as a cnutish post :blink:

think you found a good routine mate .


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> is it safe to say good worout without it being thought of as a cnutish post :blink:
> 
> think you found a good routine mate .


Ewen i think all your posts are cnutish but in a nice way !!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> Ewen i think all your posts are cnutish but in a nice way !!


 :lol: nearly choked on the pineapple off my pizza you cnut :lol:

i mean it all in a nice cnutish way though


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> :lol: nearly choked on the pineapple off my pizza you cnut :lol:
> 
> i mean it all in a nice cnutish way though


To be fair if you told everyone they were great and had done 100% etc etc they would never push themselves. In my opinion no one ever performs to there ability and telling them they have does not help them !!

Oh and Pineapple on pizza, Disgusting !!!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> To be fair if you told everyone they were great and had done 100% etc etc they would never push themselves. In my opinion no one ever performs to there ability and telling them they have does not help them !!
> 
> Oh and Pineapple on pizza, Disgusting !!!!!


my thoughts exactly mate .

pizza was very nice now im ready to squat .


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update:

25 mins cardio and 10 mins stretching done


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update: Sat

*Deads *

*
20x8*

*
30x8*

*
40x8*

*
50x8*

*
60x8*

*
*

*
Power shrug*

*
50x12*

*
90x10*

*
90x10*

*
*

*
Wide pull up *

*
bwx12*

*
*

*
Kroc row*

*
30x12*

*
30x12*

*
*

*
Ab roller*

*
0x10*

*
5x7*

*
5x6*

*
5x6*

*
0x12*


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update :sun

Some stretching for 20 mins


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update: today

*Squats *

*
30x8*

*
50x8*

*
60x8*

*
70x8*

*
75x8*

*
*

*
Bulgarina squats *

*
10x12*

*
15x12*

*
15x12*

*
*

*
SLDL*

*
30x12*

*
30x12*

*
30x12*

*
*

*
Ab roller*

*
0x10*

*
0x10*

*
0x10*

*
0x10*

*
*

*
Floor bridges *

*
30 seconds*

*
30 seconds*

*
30 seconds *

Again the bulgarian squats really done me over !! and the ab rollers were pretty tuff to complete


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

you taken up ballet dancing .... Bulgarina squat haha .

good work mate .

how you finding the workouts ?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> you taken up ballet dancing .... Bulgarina squat haha .
> 
> good work mate .
> 
> how you finding the workouts ?


Yeah there hard as, Have to piroet whilst squatting !!

I was waiting for someone to notice i ****ed it up !

Yeah the workouts are going good. I am hungry alot and sleep like a log so thats all a good sign. Going low on the squats is causing some hip discomfort after but not enough to worry about and a stretching day soon sorts that. I like having the energy to focus on core at the end too


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update:

*Bench *

*
30x8*

*
40x8*

*
50x8*

*
52x8*

*
52x8*

*
*

*
OHP *

*
30x12*

*
30x12*

*
30x12*

*
*

*
Dips*

*
BWx10*

*
BWx10*

*
BWx10*

*
*

*
Crunches*

*
0x12*

*
5x12*

*
10x12*

*
15x12*

Today was one of those sessions where every last 2 reps felt horrible and impossible but i done them ! after say 7 reps i am starting to feel a lactic build up. Dips i dropped to the floor and was making noises that were inbetween a woman cuming ( from what i can remember ) and a child in pain. I loved it !!

This was 3pm and i am still a bit shaky now !!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good man. Stick with it:thumb:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update:

*Deads*

*
20x8*

*
30x8*

*
40x8*

*
60x8*

*
60x8*

*
*

*
Power shrug*

*
70x12*

*
90x12*

*
90x12*

*
*

*
Wide Pull up*

*
bwx12*

*
*

*
Kroc row *

*
35x10*

*
35x12*

*
*

*
Ab roller*

*
bwx13*

*
bwx12*

*
bwx10*

*
bwx10*

*
bwx10*

Was a good session although i wanted to add to deads but the 10kg plates on the dumbells are making it harder due to my arms being futher away at the sides plus the plates rubbed and nearly undone the spin lock !! but i managed to make a 2 foot bar for kroc rows coz i want the smallest plates to get it as close to the chest as i can. I need to make another for the deads now and use loads of 5kg plates !!

Ab rollers killed me today !!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Hows tricks you bearded vagabond x


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> Hows tricks you bearded vagabond x


Hey flinty, things are going well although the beard ? tash is gone ! I know its shocking news but i kinda like to re grow that badboy in the winter. i am hoping you may partake in that too !!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Good stuff Retro are you doing Kroc rows with a DB? If you got a DB you can make up use that as thats the best way to do em. Should really feel em smashing your forearms and grip?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update:

*Squats*

*
40x8*

*
50x8*

*
60x8*

*
70x8*

*
78x8*

*
*

*
Bulgarian squats *

*
10x12*

*
17x10*

*
17x10*

*
*

*
SLDL*

*
40x12*

*
40x12*

*
40x12*

*
*

*
Ab roller*

*
bwx13*

*
bwx10*

*
bwx10*

*
bwx10*


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

no notes ? must of gone well or your fcuked off ?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

haha, You know me too well !!!!!

Was gonna add that it went ok, Not great but ok !! it was one of those nothing good, nothing bad to add although the bulgarian squats are hard !! Ab rollers seem to be getting quite easy, get bored before i fail the mind wanders !! i may look to add weight to these or slow the movement down

On my cardio day i am looking to add in some hill sprints. Not sure if its a good idea or not ! I may give it a go and see what my body says , Cardio bores me and 30 mins running is not what i want to do, I can cycle for hours and hours before i feel it so i think hill sprints will not only hit my CV system hard but should help improve my power. Not sure if it will take to much out of what i am doing though

See no note then a massive boring one !!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

haha , how about sprints with a retro mental twist ... tie a car tyre or bigger to your waist and do short sprints 

are you doing your ab roller on your knees or feet ?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> haha , how about sprints with a retro mental twist ... tie a car tyre or bigger to your waist and do short sprints
> 
> are you doing your ab roller on your knees or feet ?


I may work up to the mental sprints !! The hill to do them on is steep and hard to walk up !! but yeah some resistance would be a good way to push it more

Rollers on knees. I was thinking about moving up to feet but tried it once and felt like i was going to snap ! maybe roll out on feet and back on knees then progress to a whole feet movement !


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

or 1/4 feet roll outs and extend to fully outstretched over a few weeks ?

these would be awesome for spinal strength .


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> or 1/4 feet roll outs and extend to fully outstretched over a few weeks ?
> 
> these would be awesome for spinal strength .


lot of people say the compress the spine but i feel it stretchs mine out, Its good to do after squats or deads for me.

Yes the above sounds good !


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> lot of people say the compress the spine but i feel it stretchs mine out, Its good to do after squats or deads for me.
> 
> Yes the above sounds good !


i agree they compress the spie however when done correctly they only compress the spine as much as carry the shopping or doing ohp , i find the people that say these things also say the dont squat because they have a sore/stiff back .

and you know as much as i do how good squats are for back injurys 

when i did them though i did think it helped posture .


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> i agree they compress the spie however when done correctly they only compress the spine as much as carry the shopping or doing ohp , i find the people that say these things also say the dont squat because they have a sore/stiff back .
> 
> and you know as much as i do how good squats are for back injurys
> 
> when i did them though i did think it helped posture .


i get the feeling that if they compress the spine the compress the outside of the spine and open up the inside like bending backwards. this is one of the best things to do with disc buldges as it pushes the buldge which is usually posterior back in and allows the side where the disc has been pushed from to open up. this is why the mckenzie press is so good


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> i get the feeling that if they compress the spine the compress the outside of the spine and open up the inside like bending backwards. this is one of the best things to do with disc buldges as it pushes the buldge which is usually posterior back in and allows the side where the disc has been pushed from to open up. this is why the mckenzie press is so good


depending which side the disc is burst but yeah your right mate .


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> depending which side the disc is burst but yeah your right mate .


Have been thinking recently of writing a sticky about backs , discs . Queenie has had some trouble so i tried to give her some tips. its one of those things that if its not happened to you then you dont know what to do !!

I am by no means an expert but through things i have read, practise and help from the likes of you, griff and ming Plus others i have i bit of knowledge i think !!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Defo a good idea mate is like to see some medical facts and some remedies and stretching guidelines .


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Had a mini experiment on myself !

I ran out of Whey bar 1 scoop on sunday so monday i had porridge and 2 boiled eggs. Lunch i had a 4 egg omelete. Pre workout i had my 1 remaining scoop in a mini shake. Chilli for dinner and 2 eggs for supper with probably about 2 pints + of milk through the day and peanut butter when hungry

I also followed similar yesterday and !!!!

My legs have not recoved from monday. I also had a chicken breast with my chili to make up extra protein but it was probably down still on when i add whey. I have read a few things suggesting Whey is a marketing ploy and that its worthless. I think is i took whey out of my diet alltogether i would need to aim for 12+ eggs a day, 3+ pint of milk and at least 1 chiken breast or protion of red meat a day and whilst the protein from the whole foods would probably be better quality i think i would find it hard to do that along with a good amount of carbs in there too. they whey i had was only medium grade too.

Order came through today, Whey and protein bars , Gonna try to keep up with the eggs though ! although i felt like paul newman in cool hand luke doing the 50 egg challange. but at least one shake with say 3 scoops seems to aid my recovery more


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Looks a nice diet there Retro.

Do you eat much fish?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Looks a nice diet there Retro.
> 
> Do you eat much fish?


I aint a lover of fish but tuna is ok, i try to have a piece of white fish a week. What fish is the best from protein ? if it the meaty fish or white fish. this is where you tell me its salmon or trout or something equally disgusting !!!!!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

LOL. I'm not sure which is the best mate. I buy the frozen steaks from the supermarket and cook 6 at a time to cover 3 meals. I get salmon or smoked haddock


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Cod I believe


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> Cod I believe


thank cod !


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Think the protein is quite similar on all fish.

The darker fish have more fat and therefore more good oils in them


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Think the protein is quite similar on all fish.
> 
> The darker fish have more fat and therefore more good oils in them


 Does this count is i burn my cod !!

Had a quick look and people say salmon. but to be fair the difference in it would not be that much i would have though. salmon may have slightly higher quality protein but if eating twice as much cod as i can stomach it i am sure that would make it up !!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> View attachment 86403


wHERE DOES TUNA STACK UP ON THERE? i HAVE 2 TINS MOST DAYS


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Tuna 100g

114 Kcals, 1g Fat, 0g Carb, 28g P

It's virtually all protein

A dolphin a day is the only way


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Tuna 100g
> 
> 114 Kcals, 1g Fat, 0g Carb, 28g P
> 
> ...


Is that tinned or steak ? is there a difference apart from price !!

I do tuna. I can do lots of tuna. Was it flew lewis that blended about 6 tins a day for shakes ? !!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

That's tinned. Steaks are about the same

A normal tin (drained) is about 138g

156 kcals, Fat 1g, Carb 0g, Protein 38g

If you only like white fish and tuna, just pop a fish oil tab as well


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Tuna 100g
> 
> 114 Kcals, 1g Fat, 0g Carb, 28g P
> 
> ...


all they do is fcuk and swim the cnuts .


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> That's tinned. Steaks are about the same
> 
> A normal tin (drained) is about 138g
> 
> ...


I already have my cod liver oil !! Cheers tass


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update :

*Bench*

*
30x8*

*
40x8*

*
50x8*

*
50x8*

*
55x8*

*
*

*
OHP *

*
30x12*

*
30x12*

*
30x12*

*
*

*
Dips *

*
bwx10*

*
bwx10*

*
bwx7*

*
*

*
Ab rollers *

*
x6*

*
x5*

*
x8*

Stuck at the same weight on OHP but moved my grip alittle closer as i found it was a bit to wide, Had shoulder width today and felt harder

Dips i went lower and only managed 7 reps at the end. Ab rollers i started on feet and done like a half movement for 2 sets. this smashed my guts up ! but i also found it harder on my back


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> subbed  , pointless fact : An ant can fall off a skyscraper without dying


this is true.i threw an ant off the london shard a few weeks ago.2 weeks later i found him crawling around no harm done.


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

ewen said:


> all they do is fcuk and swim the cnuts .


Did you know that dolphins are so smart that within a few weeks of captivity, they can train people to stand on the very edge of the pool and throw them fish!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

SATANSEVILTWIN said:


> Did you know that dolphins are so smart that within a few weeks of captivity, they can train people to stand on the very edge of the pool and throw them fish!!!


i heard dolphins were so smart they packed themselves into cans ...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

harder being better on your back or harder bad ?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Harder on my back, This is probably because of a weaker core and back taking over maybe or just getting used to the position. I will roll with it for a few more sessions to see how it pans out !

Oh and there were better on my core !


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> That's tinned. Steaks are about the same
> 
> A normal tin (drained) is about 138g
> 
> ...


i have two cans most days with 2 jackets. Normally leave a decent amount of oil in though


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update :

Done a workout today as yesterday was a 5 hour trip to pick up the misses daughter !!

*
Deads*

*
20x8*

*
30x8*

*
40x8*

*
50x8*

*
68x8*

*
*

*
Power shrug*

*
70x12*

*
90x12*

*
95x12*

*
*

*
Pull up *

*
bwx10*

*
*

*
Kroc row *

*
25x17*

*
25x20*

No core work today, things are all up in the air at the mo so done the main bulk and hopefully back to standard on monday. Rows were hard as !!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update:

*Squats *

*
50x8*

*
60x8*

*
65x8*

*
70x8*

*
78x8*

*
*

*
bulgarian squat*

*
10x12*

*
18x10*

*
18x10*

*
*

*
SLDL *

*
30x12*

*
44x10*

*
44x10*

*
*

*
Ab roller *

*
x10*

*
x7*

*
x12*

*
x15*

*
x12*

Never really felt this workout , It kinda never got off the ground !! Our WIFI aint workoing and spent the first 15 mins with no music and keep farting around with wifi That then stressed me out but not enough to get angry in the workout.

Played with the position of the squats. Arm, back etc etc. I like it low but am finding it hard to get a good grip on the bar without the wrists hurting. something that never bothered me before but i think where my back has a tiny bit of muscle on it at the top its made it slightly harder to get it into position. so they were off from the off !! Will spend a bit of time trying to adjust accordingly but dont like a high bar !!

Ab rollers were done on knees, on feet, slow, fast !! arched back slow with crunch on knees felt the best on the core but worst on the back. extended back on knees felt the best on back but worst on core !

Misses daughter has come back to stay, shes been here since friday and so far cost me £60 and she ate 2 of my 4 eggs yesterday so today i only had 2 eggs or so i thought until i got in from walking the mutt and shes opened the bacon i was saving for tonights dinner and eaten my last 2 eggs. Not happy and then proceeded to drink all the milk and eat my post workout bit of chocolate i saved !!!!!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

BITCH ! Throw her out !!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

When I squat, Retro, I have quite a high bar position and a narrow hand spacing. I have all my fingers and my thumbs over the bar and don't really grip it but rather hold it in position by pressing with my palms.

The daughter in law needs a good talking to mate. Eating a mans food is a worse offence than stealing a cowboys horse:angry: Give her a smack in the head immediately.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

how old is this wrenched female ?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Shes 27 and a bit gobby !!!!

I always did use a higher bar position but found more comfort on my back with a lower bar, Tried narrow hands and wide ! will get just the bar and try a inbetween high and low !

Yes eating a mans food should be imprisonable !!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update:

Hill sprints

x3 !

Tried hill sprints today. was good to get out and do something. the hill i picked is very steep, most people have troble walking it including me !

started off and atually powered up half the hill in one go then lost momentum, Prob 50 meters at about 30-35 degrees. was quite slippy to as its mud ! Flet good doing it , not running out of breath or anything and if i hadent lost momentum i felt i could do the whole hill but that was before i stopped then my lungs and heart felt like they were going to burst out my chest. Walked down and felt ok, repeated 3 times only as i didnt want to over do it then walked home in the p1ssing down rain !

Now my power felt good. was fast so how comes i cannot transfer that power into my squats !

Oh i used to sprint and do long jump every year at school sports days. it was my natural thing and most years won one of them

on another note i am around 1 month into the new routine. have found progress to be slow and none existant in some areas but i am hoping this is the result of low reps for months and my body still adjusting but there is some progress so all is good. Weighed myself the otherday and i appear to still be loosing a bit of weight, Not good ! I have dropped any carbs after 6 and my diet is better than ever with an average of 6 eggs. 2-3 pints of milk , 6 scoops of whey and other bits like main dinners, porridge , peanut butter , protein bar, banana I am getting in 200-240 grams of protein a day

Looking to keep at what i am doing for at least the next month which will be when i see if things are working out, Getting slight left shoulder discomfort again , Maybe due to chest and shoulders in one day or it could be the dips but as long as i remmeber to do my RC work and stretches its ok


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Does long jump transfer well to deadlifts ?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Does long jump transfer well to deadlifts ?


I am living proof it dont but then i have not longjumped for along time so i might be sh1t at that too !


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> Shes 27 and a bit gobby !!!!
> 
> I always did use a higher bar position but found more comfort on my back with a lower bar, Tried narrow hands and wide ! will get just the bar and try a inbetween high and low !
> 
> Yes eating a mans food should be imprisonable !!


how `gobby` :whistling:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> how `gobby` :whistling:


Very gobby and a lesbian, A pretty one but not the kind in porn !


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> Very gobby and a lesbian, A pretty one but not the kind in porn !


my mrs is bi she says hi 

i think as revenge for her eating your food you should use your adult lounge access privilege 

that`ll teach her :2guns:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> my mrs is bi she says hi
> 
> i think as revenge for her eating your food you should use your adult lounge access privilege
> 
> that`ll teach her :2guns:


Not sure the misses would find that amusing, then again i could ask her if i can have some naked pictures of her daughter and that there is nothing sexual about it but its just to teach her a lesson, sure she will understand !!

Anyway your misses might be bi but she would soon get fed up of a size 10 27 year old crusty girl that eats more than you and the misses put together but offers no money to help out !!!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

when you put it like that just kick her out


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update: yesterday

*Bench*

*
*

*
30x8*

*
40x8*

*
50x8*

*
55x8*

*
55x6*

*
*

*
OHP *

*
20x12*

*
34x12*

*
34x12*

*
*

*
Dips*

*
BWx8*

*
BWx7*

*
BWx10*

Worst workout i have had a over a month, didnt fell great from the get go, At 55kg bench my shoulder started hurting a bit. Same niggly pain i have had for few weeks. Carried on and it didnt feel great on OHP and worse again on dips.

Misses was home yesterday and time ran out , rushed workout, didnt do as much stretching and warm ups.

I am not sure if its the dips that have caused this or the bench. At the moment and for the last month i have been benching with an incline of about 1 inch. this is so the saftey rails are flush with my chest and i can get more ROM but i feel the whole setup aint been right and maybe bringing my elbows down to low. I need to spend some time sorting that but it could be i am going to low on the dips although i do not feel i am going low enough !


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Oh and an update on the hill sprints !

Woke up the day after and was coughing up crap off my chest like a smoker ! I pressume this is due to doing some proper cardio got all the crap moving on my chest !!


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2012)

Try adding some rc work in m8, could help. Dont let it get any worse m8


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Dave said:


> Try adding some rc work in m8, could help. Dont let it get any worse m8


I do a little RC work before shoulders and chest. I need to up it a bit i think but the pain i get is mainly front delt on left arm !!!!

Will do alot of stretches today and try some light RC work to get the blood flowing


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update:

*Deads*

*
20x8*

*
40x8*

*
50x8*

*
60x8*

*
70x8*

*
*

*
Power shrug*

*
70x12*

*
90x10*

*
100x12*

*
*

*
Wide Pull up*

*
bwx12*

*
*

*
Kroc row *

*
25x21*

*
25x20*

*
*

*
Ab roller*

*
bwx8*

*
bwx12*

*
bwx13*

*
bwx10*

Come out the gym felling good today, Had more in the tank but am thinking long term !! Done deads with barbell today which as a big thing for me. Recently my hips and hams have been feeling so much looser and i am able to touch my toes , something i have not done without straining for a few years. With barbell i could feel it in my back more but in a good way. Having the dumbells by the side is more a squat movement. I did do them off blocks that i quickly knocked up bringing them up 3-4 inches. Actually felt the form was good, Back and core were tight and locked

Have been keeping up with the stretches ( thanks ewen as there great ! ) and done a few more hill sprints yesterday, Quite enjoy them !!

Spent 20 mins before doing RC work with resistanvce band and rotation movements which freed up the shoulder no end, I am assuming its RC thats giving me some jip but i will add some RC work in every workout and strech day for a week , light but get the blodd flowing. Hoping to do a 100kg deadlift within a month without my back ****ing up , Its a small target but massive for me !

I believe the core works help alot too !


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2012)

All sounding good m8y! Keep it going


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Dave said:


> All sounding good m8y! Keep it going


Hoping i have caught the RC before its bad !!


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2012)

Aye you wouldnt be able to do these if it was really bad m8. 2-3 times a week, doesnt need to be heavy just enough to put resistance on the movement.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Dave said:


> Aye you wouldnt be able to do these if it was really bad m8. 2-3 times a week, doesnt need to be heavy just enough to put resistance on the movement.


Yeah, Like you say, Not heavy its only a tiny muscle !! I usually am quite good but slacked over the last few weeks !!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice to see you enjoying a workout Retro

Remember, even when you are having sessions that you feel aren't up to much, you are developing good training habits and getting your body used to training in a solid, consistent, and what will eventually be a regularly progressive manner. It will become second nature to you and you will reap the rewards over time:thumbup1:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Nice to see you enjoying a workout Retro
> 
> Remember, even when you are having sessions that you feel aren't up to much, you are developing good training habits and getting your body used to training in a solid, consistent, and what will eventually be a regularly progressive manner. It will become second nature to you and you will reap the rewards over time:thumbup1:


Like they say , The only bad training day is the one you dont do !!

Yeah it was good, Heats down a bit which helped ! Had the house to myself, didnt need to rush and that makes for a happy me !!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update:

So after a good workout on fri i woke up sat felling ok then half way through the day my shoulder ached a bit. Woke up sunday ok and again half way through the day it started aching but even more !

Done some light RC movements and iced for a while but the ice did not help, tried heat that helped took some ibuprofin and it went but again today i feel it slightly. Its not bad bad but enough to not want it getting worse !

Think i will take this week off pressing and on that day i will spend time stretching and doing light RC work

Its the same as i had before which i swear was from planks and not supporting the shoulder enough. Front / rear delt , deep inside , pain down the back of the tricep into the elbow some clicky popping sounds when i more it !

I am 90% its RC but whats done it !

Ab rollers at the top can be similar to the plank ! Low bar on squats Making my shoulder over stretch ! 3 shoulder movements on one day ! having bench at a slight 1 inch incline meaning the bar comes higher up the chest and elbows lower ! Kroc rows !

So today i will do light RC work and legs, Squat bar postition will be higher like ming said even though i find that uncomftable on my back so i will try to find the medium between them both !

I may look into some cissus of devils claw and hope that it will go soon enough if i am sensible

Positive note ! my hams and hips are feeling real good at the mo. They are feeling loose and when i sit for time they dont feel like there going into spasm or just tight, can touch my toes everytime now ! and when i squat i feel like i am sitting back naturaly now

I put this down to bulgarian squats and a few sessions a week of stretching !


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ive pulled something in my delt at mo similar to what your saying , its a fcuker .


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> ive pulled something in my delt at mo similar to what your saying , its a fcuker .


If you figure out how to fix it let me know !!!!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Surgery is the answer


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

or GH


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> or GH


Possibly !!

I would like to find out whats causing it though as well as healing it, Just done some weights and iced shoulder . Its feeling ok at the mo but will prob hurt later !


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update :

*Squats*

*
*

*
50x8*

*
60x8*

*
70x8*

*
70x8*

*
60x8*

*
*

*
Bulgarian squat*

*
*

*
10x12*

*
18x10*

*
18x12*

*
*

*
SLDL*

*
30x12*

*
50x10*

*
50x12*

*
*

*
Crunches*

*
10x8*

*
10x14*

*
10x10*

*
bwx10*

Went for a nice high bar squat, felt much better on my shoulder but not so great on my back but not bad ! Ended up going back to 60 on last set due to the extra 6 inches lower i was going ! I find it hard to get my footing with a high bar, It tends to make me lean forward more !

Droped rollers for a session and done weighted crunches. Lots of heat on shoulder the RC work and stretches before then iced after. Feels ok at the mo. Got some glucosimine


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Your shoulder prob comes and goes dunnit?

Or is it niggly the whole time?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Your shoulder prob comes and goes dunnit?
> 
> Or is it niggly the whole time?


It comes and goes, Its always left shoulder. Its more than likely down to poor form and lack of proper stretching, Few high strength glucosamine and its eased. Not sure if that is psychosamatic or not. I was in a car crash about 10 years back and suffered pretty bad whiplash on the left side and doctors said i had injured my rotator cuff but i never followed through with the physio as i was too busy sending the 2 grand compo on weed !

Probably ****ed my back a bit to thinking about it ! then chuck in some poor form and its not gonna help !

Basically was stopped at a roundabout and a car hit us from behind at 50, next thing we are over the top of the roundabout and down the otherside thinking WHAT THE....... ! Stupidly i turned round at the time coz i heard the car and BOOM

But its all part of the cause and it will sort itself out i am sure !


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Well, there's the cause you were looking for.

Dude, something has been whacked out of place. The shoulder is a delicate little fcuker. Whenever you apply force to that shoulder (go heavy) you are irritating one of the tendons and inflaming it. Sounds like the tendon at the back (infraspinatus) if the pain goes down the back of your tricep. Coz it's out of place you get that clicky thing.

It won't heal itself if it hasn't by now.

Have you been to GP before with the shoulder. If not, get medical insurance and sort the bastard out.

If you have, ask them to be referred for an MRI. Get to the root of it.

Or, just put up with it for the rest of your living days


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Well, there's the cause you were looking for.
> 
> Dude, something has been whacked out of place. The shoulder is a delicate little fcuker. Whenever you apply force to that shoulder (go heavy) you are irritating one of the tendons and inflaming it. Sounds like the tendon at the back (infraspinatus) if the pain goes down the back of your tricep. Coz it's out of place you get that clicky thing.
> 
> ...


Nice post tass

This will give me something to look into. If the problem persist then to the DR's i will go but one thin, I dont lift heavy !! 

Yeah pain stems from front delt / shoulder blade area obviously deep as its hard to know its its front of back ! and down the tricep into the elbow a bit

Yes i get clicky sh1t and yes it more than likely is tendon inflamed

Got my nights reading cut out for me !

More story is not as good as the shotgun one though !!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

A cuff is such a small muscle that 20Kg is heavy for it. You lift almost that I'm sure


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Nice post tass
> 
> This will give me something to look into. If the problem persist then to the DR's i will go but one thin, I dont lift heavy !!
> 
> ...


You could embellish it.. The car rolled 6 times, you ended upside down on the roundabout. The car exploded as you narrowly escaped through the broken windscreen.....etc, etc


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> *You could embellish it*.. The car rolled 6 times, you ended upside down on the roundabout. The car exploded as you narrowly escaped through the broken windscreen.....etc, etc


What, like you done with my 20kg weight !!! and by the way it did sort of happen like that, ok ok I got out the car and had to grab my old man who was driving and stop him beating up the honda worker that hit us before leaning over and going AHHHH **** my neck !!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update: tuesday

Lots of stretching, no cardio !

Update : wednesday

Instead of my pressing day i done an hour of RC work with stretching, warm ups and light resistance movements

Done some shoulder dislocations and man they seemed to have helped alot

Taking glucosimine at night as it knocks me out. Went to bed at 11 and did not get up until 9 , still feel a bit groggy !

Plan was to do some stretching and hill sprints today but my hams still ache from the SLDL the otherday. More a streched but not overstretched pain than a DOMS then friday do deadlift, Possibly Over head shrug and pull ups as the shrugs and rows may aggavate the shoulder. If this is ok then next week i will change my pressing day slightly to compensate. So maybe floor press or block press. Then OHP and then priest dips. thats a slight change on 2 that shoulder keep my shoulder in a better position !


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Looks wierd, Feels like its going to be wierd but its real good. Obviously i only done it a couple of times but you can see why it works when you do it

My broom stick was not long enough and my elbows slightly bent at the top


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

4 mins to show that. Fcukin yanks. STFU


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> 4 mins to show that. Fcukin yanks. STFU


STFU ?

There is a quick vid on Stronglifts but i thought i would milk it with the 80's looking woman !!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Shut The Fcuk Up


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

retro-mental said:


>


do them as fast as that and watch your shoulders ping bits out


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Shut The Fcuk Up


I only asked what STFU means, Jeez !!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update :

*Deads *

*
30x8*

*
40x8*

*
50x8*

*
70x8*

*
80x8 ( PB ) How fecking sad is that for a PB !!*

*
*

*
OHS*

*
30x10*

*
30x8*

*
30x8*

*
*

*
Pull up*

*
BWx8*

*
BWx8*

*
BWx9*

*
*

*
Crunches*

*
BWx8*

*
BWx12*

*
BWx12*

*
15x10*

*
15x10*

Done aload of RC stuff before, Its was Kill or cure workout really, Shoulders felt ok but had a bit of pain move to rhomboids and traps, tiny bit down triceps. RC stuff was about 20-30 mins. Some stretching. Got a PB on deads with a very pathetic weight ! With Bar and on 1RM calculator thats the grand some of 109kg  pathetic ! but also massive for me !!

Everything else was just light to not aggrevate the shoulder.

Was proper bored not doing weights wednesday !!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

never knock a pb its called a personal best with good reason .


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> never knock a pb its called a personal best with good reason .


Lying tw4t, u always knock my PB's 'catching my wife up'  lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Lying tw4t, u always knock my PB's 'catching my wife up'  lol


only coz i know you`ll go to work and comfort eat all night :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2012)

Fcuk all sad about a PB m8, it shows progress! Well in!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Cheers guys, I will be aiming for the 150 soon and then onwards !!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update :

*Squat*

*
*

*
30x8*

*
50x8*

*
60x8*

*
68x8*

*
73x8*

*
*

*
Bulgarian squat *

*
10x12*

*
15x10*

*
15x12*

*
*

*
SLDL*

*
30x12*

*
50x10*

*
50x12*

*
*

*
Pinocchios *

*
x15*

*
x8*

*
x6*

*
x5*

*
*

*
Ab roller*

*
x8*

*
x10*

*
x8*

Got the feel for high bar squats now. Felt stable and comftable. Back aching slightly possibly from SLDL ! I did feel my form slip slightly towards the end ! Lowered the bulgarian squats weight a few kg coz it was a struggle last week !


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

how was the Pinocchios


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> how was the Pinocchios


Painful !!

I dont know why i was not doing them anyway coz they are pretty good ! had some good ab cramps after !!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update:

*Floor press *

*
20x12*

*
32x12*

*
34x12*

*
36x12*

*
40x12*

*
*

*
OHP*

*
20x12*

*
20x12*

*
20x12*

*
*

*
Dips ( priest )*

*
x10*

*
x10*

*
x10*

*
*

*
Pinocchios*

*
x12*

*
x8*

*
x7*

*
x9 *

Shoulders felt better last few days so i thought i would give a chest shoulder workout a go, Went light and minamized shoulder involvment on bench and dips. Felt ok , see how it is tomorrow. Done 20 mins RC warm up. Didnt get time to stretch yesterday and the SLDL's are killing the hams but i managed !


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update :

Deadlift

30x8

50x8

60x8

70x8

84x8

Pull up

x10

x10

x8

OHS

30x10

42x10

42x8

Pinocchios

x14

x10

x8

x8

Shoulder felt a big dodgy yesterday but ok today. Have been rushed off my feet so no time to read journals or stretching. Workout today was slightly rushed and i had to stop and concentrate on form on deads as i was leaning forward a bit !! otherwise all good !!


----------



## Fatmatt79 (Nov 30, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Update :
> 
> Deadlift
> 
> ...


Isn't that another pb mate!? Good progress! :thumbup1:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Fatmatt79 said:


> Isn't that another pb mate!? Good progress! :thumbup1:


Cheers matt, yeah a couple more kg since last time !!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Top work Retro. Stick in there mate:thumbup1:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update : yesterday

*Squat*

*
30x8*

*
50x8*

*
60x8*

*
70x8*

*
72x8*

*
*

*
Bulgarian squat*

*
10x12*

*
15x10*

*
15x12*

*
*

*
SLDL*

*
30x12*

*
50x10*

*
50x12*

*
*

*
Pinocchios*

*
x13*

*
x8*

*
x8*

*
x7*

No major ups or downs. Have gotten a bit more used to high bar on squats. Added a coulple of kg to them, worked hard on the pinocchios.

Shoulder hurt on sunday for do reason i can think of. I may drop the bench, ohp and dips for the moment and spend weds doing more cuff work.

My shoulder blade seems to be sticking out oneside or so it feels .


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

update :

Done more stretching today, Not doing a proper session on wed has made me a bit lazy, it appears to help with deads and squats !! I feel my diet is not the best at the mo, Its clean but not getting enough in. think i am still loosing a bit of weight !

Shoulder dont seem to show any real signs of improvement, I have gfood and bad days. The bad days are not that bad but i dont want to aggrivate it

i think this and next week i will carry on as, Hopefully add in some cardio as the wether may be ok enough to go out without getting drowned ! not worry to much about weight until 2 weeks as i am at a festival in a couple of weekends and i am gonna use it as a serious carb up ! hopefully by then i can add in my chest and shoulder day again and start back making good progress

Strange thing is even though weights gone down slightly my lifts are going up slightly which is whats stopped me changing it at the mo !

Hopefully i can add a couple of kg on deads again, these do play the shoulder up a bit as the pain is shoulder and trap area


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

retro have you thought about using pro-hormones ?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> retro have you thought about using pro-hormones ?


Yes , Plenty of times and have a couple of tubs but i want to make sure i do my homework first as i am a bit anal like that plus it is good knowledge to have !!

basically i got a festival , a few weddings and a 2 week holiday all coming up then looking to try a cycle from then onwards

Re your rep , I probably will drop bench at the mo and make dips and ohp my main with maybe rear delt rows to make the extra up !


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

update :

*Deadlift*

*
50x8*

*
60x8*

*
70x8*

*
84x8*

*
86x8*

*
*

*
Pull up*

*
x10*

*
x8*

*
x8*

*
*

*
Kroc row *

*
15x25*

*
15x20*

*
15x20*

*
*

*
Pinocchios*

*
x16*

*
x9*

*
x6*

*
x7*

Deads went better today, I felt i got my butt lower, I used the abs out which seemed to help me keep my chest / head up more. Tried light kroc rows in the hope it would stimulate my RC and not do it any harm, an experiment i will know about tomorrow no doubt !!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Package arrived today Retro - or is that Flash? :lol: :lol: Many thanks my man:thumbup1:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Package arrived today Retro - or is that Flash? :lol: :lol: Many thanks my man:thumbup1:


It seemed like the appropriate thing to put !!

They can cause your guts a bit of gip if taken over a few weeks. Try one before bed and see how it goes ! Hopefully it will give you some relief !!


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2012)

Prob a stupid question m8, but have you tried DB instead of Bar for you workouts?

I sometimes find the bar puts a bit of stress on the shoulder at times, prob due to lowering in the wrong place at times, or flaring of elbows etc. DB I find a more natural movement and you body tends to move better (does for me anyway) and it feels more fluid so to speak.

If you havnt tried it give it a pop for a week or 2 see how you get on


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Dave said:


> Prob a stupid question m8, but have you tried DB instead of Bar for you workouts?
> 
> I sometimes find the bar puts a bit of stress on the shoulder at times, prob due to lowering in the wrong place at times, or flaring of elbows etc. DB I find a more natural movement and you body tends to move better (does for me anyway) and it feels more fluid so to speak.
> 
> If you havnt tried it give it a pop for a week or 2 see how you get on


I have tried it before but not as a main rather than barbell but you could be onto something there ! cheers dave !!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

update :

*Squats *

*
30x8*

*
50x8*

*
64x8*

*
70x8*

*
84x8 ( just paralell )*

*
*

*
Bugarian squats *

*
15x10*

*
15x10*

*
15x12*

*
*

*
SLDL *

*
30x12*

*
30x12*

*
30x12 *

Heat was getting to me so no core work today but i cshall do it tomorrow. SLDL were lighter due to hams still sore from friday , Lack of sleep and food i think has not let me recover 100%. Good bit of stretching later and tomorrow should help. Off to a festival on friday so have to knock one workout on the head, Thought i would do deads on wed but think my legs will be feeling it to much on friday so i think i am going to try chest and shoulders again.

This will more than likely be Dips , OHP and then not to sure as i am thinking about knocking flat bench on the head for a bit as i think thats the shoulder killer. I could do floor press or decline bench but i am thinking possible rear delt rows my be better suited


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Thought i would post this coz i like it !!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro retro


I had to quote that just to see it again !!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Did I wake you ?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Did I wake you ?


No !

Was you trying to !


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> No !
> 
> Was you trying to !


he was stroking you before he left was he


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update:

*Dips *

*
*

*
x8*

*
x8*

*
x8*

*
x5*

*
x7*

*
*

*
OHP*

*
20x12*

*
30x12*

*
30x12*

*
*

*
*Done !!

To hot to do more and i did actually give 110% to dips, Lent forward with feet forward , As low as i could go and to be fair i could have just done that as my workout as my chest felt like it was going to burst through my skin !! felt like it had grown 4 inches taking it to 38 inches  then OHP so shoulders pecs and tris got a good workout ! Probably the best they have had EVER !!

Done core and stretching yesterday , Bit of stretching tomorrow then thats me until monday ( if i aint to hung over still !! )

I feel like this



but i look like this


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

I know that feeling too !


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Greshie said:


> I know that feeling too !


What with the weights your chucking around ! You gotta be getting a bit of bulk on now Gre !


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> What with the weights your chucking around ! You gotta be getting a bit of bulk on now Gre !


Hmmm not as much as I would like!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Hmmm not as much as I would like!


It will come because your persistant and good things come to those who wait so my ma said !!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> It will come because your persistant and good things come to those who wait so my ma said !!


I intend to do my best!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

update: monday

*Squats *

*
30x8*

*
50x8*

*
60x8*

*
65x8*

*
70x8*

*
*

*
Bugarian squats *

*
13x10*

*
15x10*

*
17x12*

*
*

*
SLDL *

*
30x12*

*
30x12*

*
30x12 *

Done !! was still a bit hung over from weekend festival and legs were killing, think i was either too ambishous or stupid to attempt the workout !!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Hows it going boss?? atleast your getting the legs done bro...a just pretend am doing them


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Who the hell is this stranger !!!! 

All going ok Lee, Needs more disapline but am going in the right rdirection at least, What about you ?


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Who the hell is this stranger !!!!
> 
> All going ok Lee, Needs more disapline but am going in the right rdirection at least, What about you ?


Ano man, what a d*ck that Lee is :rolleye: ...

Thats it dude, it's just finding that routine and sticking to it...I don't see training as choice, it has to be manditory(< don't nazi spellcheck me bitch), it's the best way of thinking to get it done. Am no bad bro, not getting the results I want, but people say different...am no convinced tbh. Looking more ripped these I recon


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update:

*Dips *

*
x9*

*
x8*

*
x6*

*
x6*

*
x8*

*
*

*
OHP*

*
15x12*

*
20x12*

*
34x12*

*
*

*
Rear delt rows *

*
20x12*

*
30x12*

*
42x12*

*
*

*
Pinocchios*

*
x20*

*
2x10*

*
2x8*

*
2x7 *

Am sticking with Dips as my main compound preist style as these are great for my chest. Chucked in some Rear delt rows on a bench to isolate the delts more. These felt good and could be a good addition to my chest and shoulder workout !

Hopefully back to a full back day on friday with no shoulder problems, Been doing lots of RC stuff.

Chucked 2kg on the bar for pinocchios as i am doing them with a hollow tricep bar due to room, this made one hell of a difference !!

Have lost a few pounds since friday. At the festival i ate fryed sausages and burgers and bacon with lots of crisps and ale chucked in. Topped off with several redbulls and vodka's. Danced like a **** and walked miles but thought i would have put on weight but i lost 3 pounds !! am down to 13.3 at the mo which is the lightest i have been in 4-5 months if not a bit more but am feeling stronger than i have, Just not looking it although i had a few comments from random strangers at the festival that they could tell i worked out ! and loads of people asking if i whiten my teeth !!!!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

weird fooking question, lol...so do you whiten yer teeth then??


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

lee85 said:


> weird fooking question, lol...so do you whiten yer teeth then??


NO !!

Ye3ah it is a bit wierd but obviously my best feature !!!!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> NO !!
> 
> Ye3ah it is a bit wierd but obviously my best feature !!!!


nothing beats a gleaming smile dude  . My missus bought one of those teeth whiting kits of e-bay...she's a bit of a dolly poop at times...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

are they any good off ebay?


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> are they any good off ebay?


She got it yesterday and used it and she seems to think so...am not interested in using it tbh. But if I see any visible change I will let you know


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update:

*Deads*

*
50x8*

*
60x8*

*
70x8*

*
80x8*

*
88x8 ( PB ) *

*
*

*
Pull ups*

*
x8*

*
x8*

*
x13*

*
*

*
Kroc rows *

*
13x28*

*
15x23*

*
15x20*

*
*

*
Pinocchioes*

*
5x13*

*
5x8*

*
5x5*

*
5x8*

Done !!

Felt a little twinge in my back after deads, Nothing major i hope so lots of stretching to loosen the spine and hanging every hour for the rest of the day. Was a good workout all in all, Done alot of RC work at the start. Pinocchioes hurt , Badly !!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice workout retro


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Nice workout retro


Cheers tass, Its coming together with the help of Ewen and Ming. hoping before christmas to be Repping 100kg deads which will be real big for me !


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

It must be frustrating working around a back injury. But you're sensible, so shouldn't cause any more damage


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> Update:
> 
> *Deads*
> 
> ...





retro-mental said:


> Cheers tass, Its coming together with the help of Ewen and Ming. hoping before christmas to be Repping 100kg deads which will be real big for me !


Good stuff m8 ...im sure youll make it ...little by little by litte ... :thumbup1:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> It must be frustrating working around a back injury. But you're sensible, so shouldn't cause any more damage


Absolutely ive been there ..............and we know how it feels working around arm/shoulders right now LOL ....although I think Im nearly there now ..


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes it is frustrating but as rep said you can work around it to a degree !!

Horses for courses and hopefully i have backed a winner !

I dont think i will ever be a big deadlifter , squatter but as long as i improve the strength on thewse to a degree and get better around other Back and leg exercises i think i can improve all round body strength and size. Its a pain staking process but its not one i am about to quit. Have been training a yearish since injury and at my worst point i never thought i would be able to walk properly again let alone do any kind of weights

Lots of people have goals to get on stage , compete but my goal is beating myself and i think i got the determination to do it. Something rep, ming , ewen and tass are all doing too !!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

To be fair we are all beating ourselves !!

Dave, Greshie, Milky, Rob, Biglbs, Mowgli, Everyone on the forum and doing this sport / hobby / LIFESTYLE !!!! The compeatitions on and i am beating myself !


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Yes it is frustrating but as rep said you can work around it to a degree !!
> 
> Horses for courses and hopefully i have backed a winner !
> 
> ...


Very true, mate.

I have to remind myself that I won't be lifting the amounts that I once could, as I do tend to get carried away occasionally lol. But that doesn't mean that I, or anyone else, can't lift respectable amounts and increase core strength to allow this to happen


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Very true, mate.
> 
> I have to remind myself that I won't be lifting the amounts that I once could, as I do tend to get carried away occasionally lol. But that doesn't mean that I, or anyone else, can't lift respectable amounts and increase core strength to allow this to happen


Its hard to get in your head that I for one have done a 140 squat for about 3 reps. I prob wont do that again but then again maybe i will , It will take time and if i cant then i may be able to do 120 for 5x12 which is much better !!

Its one of those things that you feel you can still do like when you were younger or fitter etc etc ! mind sometimes keeps the strength it had when the body was stronger !


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> Yes it is frustrating but as rep said you can work around it to a degree !!
> 
> Horses for courses and hopefully i have backed a winner !
> 
> ...


Absolutely spot on Retro ....only init for me and beating me ..nothing to prove to any one but me LOL ......just good to share along the way  :thumbup1:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I quite often beat myself - single man


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2012)

Ace stuff pal, flying up now m8. Nice and steady does it! Well done indeed


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> To be fair we are all beating ourselves !!
> 
> Dave, Greshie, Milky, Rob, Biglbs, Mowgli, Everyone on the forum and doing this sport / hobby / LIFESTYLE !!!! The compeatitions on and i am beating myself !


missed anyone off :whistling:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> missed anyone off :whistling:


Your too busy beating other people to beat yourself !!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> Your too busy beating other people to beat yourself !!


haha if only mate .

my war is against me and im fighting to win , their is no losing no drawing and certainly no fcuking surrender 

im in a good place at mo head is strong body is strong and i feel good .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

read back you were mentioned in the first post


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

anyway what happened to the pointless facts that fizzled out .


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> haha if only mate .
> 
> my war is against me and im fighting to win , their is no losing no drawing and certainly no fcuking surrender
> 
> im in a good place at mo head is strong body is strong and i feel good .


Ewen i think your usually strong of head and body, Maybe sometimes you dont feel it Like all of us but i would say your head is pretty fuking strong !!!!

Pointless facts just fizzled out, I dont seem to have as much time on my hands for UKM and miss getting involved in the chat but needs must and money is a need !!

and yeah Tass he was mentioned, I name dropped you all for reps only !!!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

I still like to add one of these every now and then !!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

life made me tough mate .

but still i like to try help others as i once needed help and im always learning new things .

heres a pointless fact ......

im wearing ankle socks .


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

hey brother, we are all in the same boat mate, wanting more than we can have, we just keep trying in the hope that one day something clicks into place.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> life made me tough mate .
> 
> but still i like to try help others as i once needed help and im always learning new things .
> 
> ...


I can only wear loose top ones as my ankles are quite big !! Cuts off the circulation and makes my feet ache !

Just measured and there just under 11 where they meet my foot , Am i a freek ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Yes freak

Mine's 10"


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> hey brother, we are all in the same boat mate, wanting more than we can have, we just keep trying in the hope that one day something clicks into place.


Its like chapters , One clicks into place then you have to figure the next one ! one day i will finish the book !!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Yes freak
> 
> Mine's 10"


bet it makes your calves look goog though !


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

freak 100%


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Yes freak
> 
> Mine's 10"


same .


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

ewen said:


> missed anyone off :whistling:


bwahahahaahahahahh big Ewens miffed :lol:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Mines is "9


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Replicator said:


> Mines is "9


I hope your talking about your ankles !!!!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

:lol: wish i wasnt :sad:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ILL !!!!!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Hope its a 24 hour thing but my throat feels more chaffed than the inner thigh of glenn ross's leg after the truck pull !!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

stop gargling with Ewens ball bag then X


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> stop gargling with Ewens ball bag then X


Ewens ball bags to small to chaf my throat !!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

retro-mental said:


> Ewens ball bags to small to chaf my throat !!


HAHA have some reps ya knackerbag stroker pmsl X


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Get well reps awarded Retro .....hope its a one dayer thing


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

well soon get


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

as the day is going on its getting worse , Head is fuked ! throat ripped to bit ( so it feels ) Real tired and achey ! I was a bit tired and achey anyway due to **** sleep i feel real hungry like i am totaly empty all the time which points to MAN FLU or common cold as its called !!!!

Yesterday i ate porridge for breakfast

3 bacon egg and cheese sarnies for brunch

cheeseburger and mars bar for lunch

2 person portion of chinese for dinner

bowl of branflakes for snack and left over ( someone elses ) chinese for super and i felt empty all day

Oh i forgot a pint of milk coz i was thirsty and an icecream for my throat !

Today has not been so bad YET !


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> as the day is going on its getting worse , Head is fuked ! throat ripped to bit ( so it feels ) Real tired and achey ! I was a bit tired and achey anyway due to **** sleep i feel real hungry like i am totaly empty all the time which points to MAN FLU or common cold as its called !!!!
> 
> Yesterday i ate porridge for breakfast
> 
> ...


Thats the way Retro feed the bugger and starve it out


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

not feeling as bad today but never sure if i should do a workout or not !!

what do you guys reckon ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I never train if I'm not 100%


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Train ya fanny you aswell tass get some squatting done .


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

yeah i will. Its a runny nose which might be annoying but it shouldnt be much more !!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

A funny nose and your thinking you can't train lol


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

ewen said:


> Train ya fanny you aswell tass get some squatting done .


Where's my reps ye fanny I see youve become a right tight fvcker with them now


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Can't rep or like on my phone mate I upgraded to the tapatalk sh1t .


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

ewen said:


> Can't rep or like on my phone mate I upgraded to the tapatalk sh1t .


I;ll let ye off ye viking warrior ye


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update: took ewens advice

*Squat *

*
30x8*

*
50x8*

*
60x8*

*
70x8*

*
84x8*

*
*

*
Bulgarian squat*

*
*

*
13x10*

*
15x10*

*
20x8*

*
*

*
SLDL*

*
30x12*

*
30x12*

*
30x16*

*
*

*
Pinocchioes*

*
5x15*

*
5x10*

*
5x8*

*
5x10*

Felt good, felt like i was sweating out the cold and had a good amount of energy. 2 hrs later feel like sh1te !! heads banging, Feel dizzy and sick, Stuffy and cold sweats ! Think i may have made things worse !!!!!!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Maybe some rest will do ye good bro, doesn't make any less a god damn warrior!! h34r: < or ninja warrior


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

good sesh retro , lots of food an early night and you`ll be gtg tomorrow .


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Those festivals are bad for your health Retro

Good session mate. Don't let anything beat you.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Cheers guys,

Yeah Ming they are bad but there good fun !! I dont let me hair down much but when i do i like a few days of it !! think i will be good for wednesday chest pumping session !!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update : Thursday

Hot hot hot hill sprints !!

These were done until the sweat burnt my eye balls and the chest felt like it had been stabbed !!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

update :

*Dips *

*
0x8*

*
2.5x7*

*
5x5*

*
10x2*

*
0x6*

*
0x7*

*
*

*
OHP *

*
15x12*

*
21x12*

*
40x12*

*
*

*
Rear delt row *

*
30x12*

*
40x12*

*
45x12*

*
*

*
Pinocchioes*

*
5x13*

*
5x10*

*
7x8*

*
*

*
Leg raises *

*
x12*

*
x10*

*
x8*

Changed my usual back day for schest and shoulders due to missing it the otherday and still not feeling 100% so thought i would cope with this better. I think by sunday it will be clear so a week of man flu !

Tried adding some weight to dips inspired by mings dippage but had a massive fail when i could only do 10kg twice and the last one was debatable !!!!!! the leaning foward style of dips allows you to go much deeper and once in that hole it takes a fair bit to get out with weight ! Otherwise it was a good workout


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> Update : Thursday
> 
> Hot hot hot hill sprints !! :thumb:
> 
> These were done until the sweat burnt my eye balls and the chest felt like it had been stabbed !!!


Thats the way LOL :thumb:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice Chest and Shoulders session that, Retro. Don't despair with the dips, just stick with the 2.5kg and gradually add to it over time. The weight will soon mount up. Bite sized morsels are more easily absorbed


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Nice Chest and Shoulders session that, Retro. Don't despair with the dips, just stick with the 2.5kg and gradually add to it over time. The weight will soon mount up. Bite sized morsels are more easily absorbed


I like this routine so its staying !!

Have been trying to eat more carbs on workout days and less off. I have a weakness for cereal !!. it seems to be working to a degree. Have the energy and cals on workout days. yesterday we had a BBQ and all the hotdogs in rolls and burgers in rolls were flying about. I decided not to have any bread so my plate was 3 burgers, 3 sausages, 1 lamb kofta and 2 pork kebab sticks !!! It was a mighty meat feast. I ruined that though by having a few bears and several attempts at the cream cracker challange !!!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Have your cereal post workout


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2012)

Sounds good m8, few beers and crackers do you no harm m8.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Have your cereal post workout


 I like it too much , Its like crack ! few night time fixes !!



Dave said:


> Sounds good m8, few beers and crackers do you no harm m8.


Well crackers and bear do you harm together coz i nearly fuking choked !!!! £ crackers in a min , Easy i thought ! one bite and all the moisture gone !!!!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

R.M hows you bud


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Replicator said:


> R.M hows you bud


Am good thanks Rep

Man flu seems all but gone , I have just done my bannana and handfull of haribo pre workout and off to the bedroom of doom in a min !!!!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> Am good thanks Rep
> 
> Man flu seems all but gone , I have just done my bannana and handfull of haribo pre workout and off to the bedroom of doom in a min !!!!


good luck with it .........................Wiill be doing the same about 2:30


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update :

*Squats*

*
30x8*

*
40x8*

*
50x8*

*
55x8*

*
84x8*

*
*

*
Bulgarian squats*

*
13x12*

*
15x10*

*
23x8*

*
*

*
*

*
sldl *

*
30x12*

*
30x12*

*
40x15*

*
*

*
Pinocchioes*

*
5x15*

*
10x8*

*
10x8*

*
*

*
Leg raises *

*
0x8*

*
0x8*

*
0x8 *

Was a real good workout that i finished at 12ish and still feel i could sleep for hours now !!!! went up to 84kg again but the last 84's i have done have been with a wide stance and to just paralell. Today I went with my legs a bit closer and deep. I managed better than i thought i would !! Went up a bit on everything else. kept it simple, Kept the increase stady and it was probably my best leg day in god knows how long. I feel i wont be able to walk down stairs first thing in the morning !!!! Foam roller all night here i come !!

Hopefully the chest and back days go as well


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

All good then R.M


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Replicator said:


> All good then R.M


Until tomorrow


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

So ............

Legs dont feel too bad today , I done lots of stretching last night but !! I felt like sh!t all day , didnt sleep well at all with night sweats and feel groggy, stuffy , hot and a bit shaky today !!!!! I have had this a few times before but this is the worst in a long time. I read it could be to do with thyroid gland after intense workout

I am trying to CAL up today to see if that helps but its made me feel real anxious and hot !!!!

I can take solice in the fact that it was a good workout with the bulgarian squats being very very hard !!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Al reet retro

Invented any new lifts lately ?

mental mongers or summin


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Al reet retro
> 
> Invented any new lifts lately ?
> 
> mental mongers or summin


All right tassy

Nah the invention of new exercises has come to a halt of late ! This by no means says i will not , I just have not recently . As soon as i do i will let you know first , hell i might even name them after you like Tass shoulder mass or somthing equally as catchy !!!!

Omelette , rice and meat balls for lunch , prep for a chest and shoulder workout !!!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update :

*Dips *

*
4x8*

*
4x7*

*
4x6*

*
4x6*

*
4x6*

*
*

*
OHP *

*
15x12*

*
20x12*

*
44x12*

*
*

*
Rear delt rows *

*
30x12*

*
40x12*

*
45x12*

*
*

*
Pinocchioes*

*
12x13*

*
12x7*

*
12x6*

A good workout again, Got real deep on dips. Good bit of RC stuff done before which was like a workout in itself !


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm liking your consistency mate. Stick with the programme:thumbup1:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update :

Deads

30x8

40x8

50x8

60x8

92x7 then massive back fail !!!!!

Popped a disc i think, Well massive pop sound , couldnt move for 30 mins, Had to get misses son to help me into a bath. Took lots of drugs and back feels fecked !!!!!!

Bassically from the get go my footing felt wrong , Re adjusted 2 times but didnt re adjust my body , Form was off and back failed. Feeling sick with pain, Feels worse than before ! No sciatica as yet but back is in spasm.

Hopefully a little R&R over the weekend and things may look different.

Worst case i am looking at an op

Best case i am bodybuilding and not doing deadlifts in the near future and if i can get back to them it will be light for reps with dumbells

You forget the pain intill it hits you again. I am going to try my hardest to not get down about this and if i do someone please slap me of of it


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mate thats sh1t to hear .

therres nothing i can say to fhelp other than load up on painkillers and anti flams , and keep moving .

speedy recovery mate .


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> mate thats sh1t to hear .
> 
> therres nothing i can say to fhelp other than load up on painkillers and anti flams , and keep moving .
> 
> speedy recovery mate .


Hopefully it will be. Never know i may come out of the weekend with a different outlook. It was something i thought would happen again oneday but hopped it would not be bad, Had the odd twinge and been off for a week etc etc but i feel like i am going to chuck up and tighter than a jews pocket !!!!!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> Update :
> 
> Deads
> 
> ...


Holly sh1t Retro thats terrible news m8.. mg: .........you might get hit with the sciatica the morra ..............that mighty awful pain across your @rse and down your leg one of the worst pains i can remember.... knawing at ye hour after hour..............not nice at all

Hope its not too serious bro :mellow:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

thats serious , sounds like your body is going into shock pretty badly id do A&E before it gets too busy and get some pain relief .


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Fork sake dude, ye need to get yersel along to the hospital to get that checked, I wouldn't wait around when it comes to your back, to important not to take swift action on that one. Sorry to hear this has happened bro.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

I cant be ****ed with a&e. I am sure it will be ok, If i actually chuck i may go but if you dont hear from me i died !!!!!! I think the sick feeling is more from spasms in the back , side and gut and a few waves of pain

Oh and cheers rep, Thanks for reminding me of the pain !!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

go to a&e you spaz .


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Sorry to hear this Retro. Know how you're feeling and am wishing you a swift recovery. I've got a few tablets myself so if I can send you anything just let me know. Otherwise get yourself to the doctors...now.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

ewen said:


> go to a&e you spaz .


x2 don't play around with this dude, it would be a good idea to get it checked even if it's just to put everyones mind at ease


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

I will tomorrow.

Just spoke to the misses to drive me there but shes to busy clearing the loft coz i can !!!!!

first thing in the morning i will go though

Cheers for the thoughts lads


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2012)

Sorry to hear that pal, sounds bad. Nothing worse than doing your back in, deads can be the best and worse exercise you'll ever do.

Rack pulls are the way forward m8 (touch wood, not felt a thing so far)

Hope you get well soon mucka, keep us posted


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> I will tomorrow.
> 
> Just spoke to the misses to drive me there but shes to busy clearing the loft coz i can !!!!!
> 
> ...


Ye sure ye can handle the pain for that long bro? your sleeps gonna be tough one tonight. Well get straight there asap tomorrow and let us know how you get on :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> I will tomorrow.
> 
> Just spoke to the misses to drive me there but shes to busy clearing the loft coz i can !!!!!
> 
> ...


is she for real ?

kick her the fcuk out , too busy cleaning the loft :cursing:


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2012)

If you are in pain m8, you should really go to A&E, better now than later on when the p1ss heads start rolling in.

You could have done some damage m8!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

ewen said:


> is she for real ?
> 
> kick her the fcuk out , too busy cleaning the loft :cursing:


 :lol: I was gonna mention that...but ewen's got the cohones for this one :thumb:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Just went for a walk, Helped no end loosen up the area. dont feel so sicky so sure that was the spasm side of it , Have 1 diazipam that i will take later and a few beers !!

She offered to take me to the hospital , I think she thought i was hamming it up a bit but **** that on a friady night plus its a 30 min drive !!!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Oh ewen , Its her house haha !!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> Oh ewen , Its her house haha !!


lock yourself outside and post the key through the letterbox :whistling:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Just went for a walk, Helped no end loosen up the area. dont feel so sicky so sure that was the spasm side of it , Have 1 diazipam that i will take later and a few beers !!
> 
> She offered to take me to the hospital , I think she thought i was hamming it up a bit but **** that on a friady night plus its a 30 min drive !!!!


Ah well, i thot ye meant, she was like "feck off am no taking ye" (in more feminine voice and less glaswegian) :lol:

Still go in the morning anyway mate


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

lee85 said:


> Ah well, i thot ye meant, she was like "feck off am no taking ye" (in more feminine voice and less glaswegian) :lol:
> 
> Still go in the morning anyway mate


what like in a rab c nesbit birds voice :lol:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> what like in a rab c nesbit birds voice :lol:


Do you know her !!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

ewen said:


> what like in a rab c nesbit birds voice :lol:


Just a touch dude and little bit of Lorrain (GMTV) mixed in...wait, sorry Retro, am really not making yer missus sound appealing here, can I track back...?! :lol:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Hows the back today bud ?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Hey rep

Its bad, sleepless night. 20 mins to get out of bed and i got an emergance doctor coming out soon , Back seems to have totally locked, Hopefully some diazipam if they give me some will help !!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2012)

Kin ell pal, sounds awful! Get some heat on it see if it loosens you up any.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

cheers dave , Will give anything a go at the mo !!!!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> Hey rep
> 
> Its bad, sleepless night. 20 mins to get out of bed and i got an emergance doctor coming out soon , Back seems to have totally locked, Hopefully some diazipam if they give me some will help !!!!!


brilliant decision Retro ................keep us updated


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

What's happening dude? Nothing worse even with a small back pain trying to get to sleep, so can imagine the sh!t sleep you had last night bro. get back to us when you can mate, hope they get ye sorted


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Well the dr didnt come out, He advised taking ibuprofin !!! I feel like i need mophin or something like that !!!!

Taken 2 co codemol , 2 ibuprofen and a diazipam which has given the slightest bit of relief . Pain scale 10 out of 10 rather than 12 !!!! but a 10 compaired to 12 feels ok !!!! i still sweat out when i move and feel a bit sick. Got alot of abdominal pain of which i told them and they didnt give a flying !! they aske d me to come in but i could not get in a car !

a mate has some diazipam which i will get hold of if they got any spare. If not if anyones selling any on here :whistling:

got some tramadol if i feel proper low ! that always raises a smile !!!!

so next few days / weeks i feel i will probably be a bit zombie and out of it ! I feel like downing some vodka and getting messy !!!!! which is not like me !


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

docs are [email protected] at times , you know what your doing mate and i wish you a speedy recovery .


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> docs are [email protected] at times , you know what your doing mate and i wish you a speedy recovery .


yeah i just gotta ride it out at the mo, I feel like getting a sleeve done to take my mind of the pain slightly !!!!!

Feel a bit spaced out at the mo


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

get some vodka down ya and go for a walk .


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Well the dr didnt come out, He advised taking ibuprofin !!! I feel like i need mophin or something like that !!!!
> 
> Taken 2 co codemol , 2 ibuprofen and a diazipam which has given the slightest bit of relief . Pain scale 10 out of 10 rather than 12 !!!! but a 10 compaired to 12 feels ok !!!! i still sweat out when i move and feel a bit sick. Got alot of abdominal pain of which i told them and they didnt give a flying !! they aske d me to come in but i could not get in a car !
> 
> ...


WTF!! They gotta be having a forking laugh bro!! Call an ambulance out and say it's got worse, so they will look at it straight away. And shove a pineapple up your doctors ar*e!! That's not right mate, don't settle for some pr*cks sh!tty advice.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Retro, have replied to pm.

Get yourself in to see the doc regardless. You need the scripts he will give you. And a referral to a physio. It's the only way really.

When I did my recent injury I couldn't do the usual things physio wise either. My physio gave me different stuff and, with time and rest, it became possible to do the old stuff once again. Get some meds, take it easy for a week or two and you should see signs of progress.

But the Doc part is vital. Not for the treatment he will give you - he won't have a clue. But for the scripts and the physio referral. I got to see a physio the very next day so it is sometimes possible.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Retro, have replied to pm.
> 
> Get yourself in to see the doc regardless. You need the scripts he will give you. And a referral to a physio. It's the only way really.
> 
> ...


got a good mate coming over with more diazipam and some other stuff !!! this shall keep me going and hopefully make me able to get in the car later to get to the drs

Yeah will be insisting on physio for sure !!

Right, Wheres the fuking vodka ! of its on the cupboard and i am to weak and fragile to get it !!!! FUK !!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> got a good mate coming over with more diazipam and some other stuff !!! this shall keep me going and hopefully make me able to get in the car later to get to the drs
> 
> Yeah will be insisting on physio for sure !!
> 
> Right, Wheres the fuking vodka ! of its on the cupboard and i am to weak and fragile to get it !!!! FUK !!


You need to get one of these off ebay...


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mingster said:


> You need to get one of these off ebay...
> 
> View attachment 91986


And one of these


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

not been a good weekend so far, anniversary of my best mates death, Back going and a negative feedback on ebay which i now have to phone the guy up and threaten to kick his teeth out, hopefully he will not cotton on that i cant kick my socks off at the moment but i may take my days frustrations out on him !!!!!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> Well the dr didnt come out, He advised taking ibuprofin !!! I feel like i need mophin or something like that !!!!
> 
> Taken 2 co codemol , 2 ibuprofen and a diazipam which has given the slightest bit of relief . Pain scale 10 out of 10 rather than 12 !!!! but a 10 compaired to 12 feels ok !!!! i still sweat out when i move and feel a bit sick. Got alot of abdominal pain of which i told them and they didnt give a flying !! they aske d me to come in but i could not get in a car !
> 
> ...


Well, if I was in the state your in . I would demand a DR come out.......you pay your dues ..you have the rigth....... just keep calling till one comes out explainig how you cant get out of teh house ..

Good Luck retro


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

lee85 said:


> WTF!! They gotta be having a forking laugh bro!! Call an ambulance out and say it's got worse, so they will look at it straight away. And shove a pineapple up your doctors ar*e!! That's not right mate, don't settle for some pr*cks sh!tty advice.


or this ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^dont take no for an answer ..get the care your entitled too


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update:

Squats....................................... only joking !!!!

So i have come to the conclusion that diazipam is one of the best things around !!!!!

Didnt sleep to great but i did sleep which is a step in the right direction , It seems most of the pain was from the back being locked which i was worried it was the spine, turns out it was probably muscle locking . Got a matress on the floor which made it easier to get in and out. Got up this morning gingerly for 10 mins then felt alot better and even managed a trip to the carboot sale !!

its only 10 mins in the car but i done it with no real bad pain. Bit slower walking than normal but that did free up a bit after time. Hip seems to be in a bit of discomfort so i may attempt a stretch later.

I can feel the sciatic nerve. Not so much pain but i can just sort of feel the sensation of it through my leg. i think that may get worse over a few days or so but maybe not that bad.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Good to hear it's dying down abit bro. You'll have to take a good bit of time of the ol weights, but it'll be worth it man. Take it easy, get the pink bunny slippers on and chill


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

lee85 said:


> Good to hear it's dying down abit bro. You'll have to take a good bit of time of the ol weights, but it'll be worth it man. Take it easy, get the pink bunny slippers on and chill


I may try pull ups and dips next week if i can , this is more to stretch the spine out that workout , This is only if i feel i am able to ! if not then its sit back and get fat or probably skinny !!!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> I may try pull ups and dips next week if i can , this is more to stretch the spine out that workout , This is only if i feel i am able to ! if not then its sit back and get fat or probably skinny !!!


That's fine mate, as long you know what your body can do and to stop when ye need to. Don't rush in bro...


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Still a cnut buty glad to hear its not as bd as first though ............hang from a door for a while ..or rent mings upside down machine LOL


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Replicator said:


> Still a cnut buty glad to hear its not as bd as first though ............hang from a door for a while ..or rent mings upside down machine LOL


Might rent ming to hold me upside down and stretch me out !!!!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good to hear you are feeling a bit better, hope things improve soon for you


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> Might rent ming to hold me upside down and stretch me out !!!!


 :lol:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Another day, another bit of progress

Slept right through last night. Woke at 8 and got up, I actually go up !!!! no drugs, golf club turned to a walking stick or someone else helping me !!!!! I was still in a bit of pain mind but its a step in the right direction

Made an appointment to see the Doc. Had to walk there which is about 1 mile . Took ages !!!

Young male dr that obviously goes to the gym , was more than understanding which helps straight away rather than some skinny stuff nob that could not do sport of any kind. he prescribed me cocodemol but a high strength one . He asked what i would want ( drugs wise ) and i nearly said some testosterone !!!! i left it with what he said coz he made a good case for it. I got diazipam too coz i asked but only 2mg tabs. How the hell am i going to get off my head on that !!

He said he could give me gaberpentin , naproxen but i would need omeprazin ( not sure if thats what its called !! ) due to stomach pains and i would be sleepy ! so he advised to stick with this for the next 4-5 days and see where we are then. no change and i get an mri / physio and drugs of my choice !!!!

I think i will make him my dr from now !!!!!!

Sciatic nerve is stretched and inflammed more today . I can feel it alot but not the shooting pain , just tightness !!!!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Already thinking about my training and how this is going to change things

Am thinking of doing a more bodybuilding style routine possibly but adding in the strength focus on core, Although i was going good with my core work its not as strong as i would like.

Leg work will be hard to get around for a bit but bulgarian squats will stay and maybe some form of one leg box squats with dumbells. this should keep things in the leg department ticking over. I am not very knowledgable with bodybuilding so this is something i will need to read alot about. am on holiday in 4 weeks for 2 weeks this gives me 6 weeks rehab if everything goes to plan then i can get back to what i was doing but minus the deads, SLDL and possibly back squats for the moment. i will be looking into a standard trap bar for possible future attemps at deads because it was all coz i leaned a bit forward. Probably because i had not stretched the hams and hips out for my flexability

so i will be getting tanned up soon and may even clean shave !!!!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

How have i not seen this?

Subbed mate,sorry about your back,i have similar sh1t,have for many years,you just have to work with it mate,,,,


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

biglbs said:


> How have i not seen this?
> 
> Subbed mate,sorry about your back,i have similar sh1t,have for many years,you just have to work with it mate,,,,


Cheers bud, its not that interesting this journal !!

Yeah the back is just one of those things i have to work around , I mean theres a lad on here who posted a vid of him out squatting most of the forum and he only has one leg !!!!!!!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

retro-mental said:


> Cheers bud, its not that interesting this journal !!
> 
> Yeah the back is just one of those things i have to work around , I mean theres a lad on here who posted a vid of him out squatting most of the forum and he only has one leg !!!!!!!!


Yup seen that,good lad,i would look after that one knee more carefuly though if i was him!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> Another day, another bit of progress
> 
> Slept right through last night. Woke at 8 and got up, I actually go up !!!! no drugs, golf club turned to a walking stick or someone else helping me !!!!! I was still in a bit of pain mind but its a step in the right direction
> 
> ...


Sounds like a far better doc R.M ...someone with a bit of gumption about the situation .


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> Already thinking about my training and how this is going to change things
> 
> Am thinking of doing a more bodybuilding style routine possibly but adding in the strength focus on core, Although i was going good with my core work its not as strong as i would like.
> 
> ...


love this post LOL the dedication of a true lifter ..........working out the work around the injury workout .....................yea I think thats right LOL


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Sounds alot better iday bro :thumb: Yeah, keep that doc, decent enough. And lol at the training, love yer enthusiasm dude and good idea also, just give yourself abit of time before hitting that


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Its not the fall , its the bounce back that matters !!!!

Cheers lads


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

It very much is bro


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

update:

Back has eased up alot over the last few days, Am walking alot which is good. Hip flexor and inner hamstring seem real tight. Cant do stretches just yet but give me a day or 2. At this rate i will be deadlifting on friday and cracking a new PB !!!!!!

Seriously though its improving a bit and majority of the pain stemmed from muscle spasm i think. am looking to possibly do pull ups or dips on friday ! ( just for you tass !! )


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> update:
> 
> Back has eased up alot over the last few days, Am walking alot which is good. Hip flexor and inner hamstring seem real tight. Cant do stretches just yet but give me a day or 2. At this rate i will be deadlifting on friday and cracking a new PB !!!!!!
> 
> Seriously though its improving a bit and majority of the pain stemmed from muscle spasm i think. am looking to possibly do pull ups or dips on friday ! ( just for you tass !! )


Easy does it Retro ...... :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> update:
> 
> Back has eased up alot over the last few days, Am walking alot which is good. Hip flexor and inner hamstring seem real tight. Cant do stretches just yet but give me a day or 2. At this rate i will be deadlifting on friday and cracking a new PB !!!!!!
> 
> Seriously though its improving a bit and majority of the pain stemmed from muscle spasm i think. am looking to possibly do pull ups or dips on friday ! ( just for you tass !! )


Good to see you are getting better ... but easy does it !


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2012)

Good to hear you're on the mend pal, its a fcuker having a bad back.

Nice and steady back into it, dont rush


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Morning Retro .................get up you stiff [email protected] :lol: ................hope your mending well bro :thumbup1:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Am up Rep, And was at 7.45 !!!!

Cheers again guys.

Back, looser again. Ham and hip even tighter until i have a walk. Hip flexor is slightly swollen and very tender to touch and inner hamstring it tight . Feels like bone to touch. Am not sure if this is a result of walking like kaiser soze from usual suspects or if the pop was not so much the disc but the hip. Feels like it might even be slightly torn as there is a little biot of bruising

Back feels ok when mobile of upright . Bending and sitting for too long leave me stiff and in pain. I can feel the disc buldging out to the left side, Kinda wierd feeling but all in all each day is looking brighter

have lost a few pounds just not eating as much and not doing weights. At 13.2 at the mo !! dont want to drop under 13 but have it in my mind that i will use this as a way to get a bit of fat loss for my holiday, I may even pump the guns !!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Sitting is the worst mate. You have to sit with perfect posture - lower back arched and chest pushed out.

Try this for physio...

Lie on your stomach, legs together. Keeping your core tight raise your left leg as far as you can and hold for a count of two. This will only be a few inches. Keep your leg straight and your toes pointed at full stretch. Repeat for 10 reps. Then do the same for your right leg. The right leg will be easier to start with.

Then do upper body push-ups. Hips and legs on the ground, pushing upper body up and stretching lower back. Again for 10 reps.

Then repeat the whole lot.

Gradually build up to 20 reps of everything.

It will get easier with time and your back will improve. After a while you will be able to add in the things that you used to do for your back. I'm still doing the above twice a day. I was doing it three times whilst my back was at it's worst and dropped it to twice when I added in other stuff.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Sitting is the worst mate. You have to sit with perfect posture - lower back arched and chest pushed out.
> 
> Try this for physio...
> 
> ...


Cheers ming, Not done the reverse leg raise things before but i am a great fan of the mckenzie press. It gives a good stretch to the back. I will be trying this little routine out after the dogs been walked !


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> update:
> 
> Back has eased up alot over the last few days, Am walking alot which is good. Hip flexor and inner hamstring seem real tight. Cant do stretches just yet but give me a day or 2. At this rate i will be deadlifting on friday and cracking a new PB !!!!!!
> 
> Seriously though its improving a bit and majority of the pain stemmed from muscle spasm i think. am looking to possibly do pull ups or dips on friday ! ( just for you tass !! )


Lol, you just take it easy big guy  . Good to hear it's easing up big time bro, no long before yer firing em about, just mind to give yourself plenty of time to heal :thumb:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Sitting is the worst mate. You have to sit with perfect posture - lower back arched and chest pushed out.
> 
> Try this for physio...
> 
> ...


These are the very ones the physio had me do when i fvcked my back and had terrible sciatica..40 every hour im wakened she said and inbetween I had to lie on the floor with a couple of pillow under my pelvis and two under my lower chest so that my back curved towards teh floor ..it was so bad I was like this for two weeks ......................since getting better i have always done them in my warmup routine only 20 tho ...... becuase i still get a slight twinge now and again and this keeps it right and of course as I keep saying why eventually i couldnt squat any more .


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update: Thursday

Handfull of pull ups

handful of dips

Went to bed with no meds, Woke up feeling much better in mind and body

Done some reverse leg raises and mkenzie presses and light stretching. was slightly frustrated that i could not do some weights but its a step in the right direction. If i felt weak before my back went AGAIN !! then i feel real weak now, Pull ups and dips were hard. i will repeat today more than likely.

As of next week i would hope to be doing a little routine based around Pull ups. Retrows and other bits and next will be Dips , Bench etc etc !!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Update: Thursday
> 
> Handfull of pull ups
> 
> ...


Don't do anything which involves bending over mate. Activity is good but be careful.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Yeah it will be body weight on bench or pulling up movements only !!

Next week will gauge where i am at !

the reverse leg raises are good. !!!!!!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> Update: Thursday
> 
> Handfull of pull ups
> 
> ...


this is all good but you MUST be careful m8


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update: Friday

*
Dips *

*
x8 *

*
x8*

*
x6*

*
x6*

*
*

*
Decline bench*

*
20x12*

*
34x12*

*
34x12*

*
34x12*

*
34x12*

*
*

*
Cable flys*

*
x18*

*
x18*

*
x16*

*
x18*

*
x20*

*
*

*
facepulls*

*
x10*

*
x12*

*
x12*

*
x9*

*
x8*

*
*

*
Reverse cable flyes *

*
x20*

*
x12*

*
x15*

*
x12*

*
x12*

*
*

*
Cable side raises*

*
x10*

*
x10*

*
x10*

*
x10*

Was a good long workout that built up some sweat !!

I used a resistance band for my "cable" Facepulls i none like pussy pullups on the floor like a reverse push up pulling body weight to bar and so on , Felt good. Back totally out of the equasion


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Quality retro looks solid .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Thought you said you weren't lifting ?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Been away,mate so just catchin up,looks like your going the correct way,mings routine will do wonders,also stand with arms locked straight leaning on kitchen work surface and facing it,then let your hips go forward whilst arching your back slightly,rock your hips gently and try to release tention.Hold your weight mostly on locked out arms.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> Update: Friday
> 
> *
> Dips *
> ...


excellent :thumbup1:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Thought you said you weren't lifting ?


I done some decline bench just coz i thought it was a good position for the back. I want to get on it as soon as as i have 2 week holiday and some other stuff soon which could make me unable to workout properly for 3 weeks !!!!!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Good on ye getting in there bro, how ye feeling iday??


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update:

*Pull ups close grip *

*
x6*

*
x5*

*
x8*

*
x7*

*
x5*

*
*

*
Incline bench shrug *

*
20x15*

*
40x15*

*
40x15*

*
40x15*

*
40x15*

*
*

*
Kroc row*

*
13x15*

*
13x15*

*
13x15*

*
13x15*

*
13x15*

*
*

*
Lat retrow *

*
20x15*

*
20x15*

*
20x15*

*
20x15*

*
20x15*

*
*

*
OHS *

*
20x15*

*
20x8*

*
20x8*

Another off the cuff workout, Light weights and high reps. Nothing great in the workout except the fact i done one ! I was liking the way mings routine he had going for me was going and although i did enjoy this workout it was not because of the routine if i can call it that but just because i was doing one !

Unfourtunatly i do not think i will be doing mings workout this side of my holiday unless i feel i can in the next couple of weeks.

I would need to take out deads, SLDL and squats or at least back squat. I may sub in Goblet squats or some kind of box squat but for hams and back i am unsure yet, The way to go would be glute / ham raises and rack pulls but i dont want to do anything heavy on the spine for at least a month and when i can i would like to possible focus on squats over deads.

So................................................................

Whats a good ham / glute exercise ? other than SLDL and raises that i could do !


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mings revised routine would be something like this

Box squat / goblet squat

Bulgarian squat

Something for hams

Dips

OHP

Rear delt Retrows

Something like one arm light deads maybe !

Pull ups

Kroc rows or Lat retrows !!

One thing i may do different though is do some weighted core work at the start and some non weighted core work at the end as i still feel this is may big weakness. I may change the reps slightly to allow more work with light weights until i feel confident on doing 5x8, 3x12 and 3x12 again


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Don't worry about doing specialised workouts Retro. Just get yourself well first of all It's good that you're doing something as light activity will help recovery a lot more than lying on the couch, but be careful. Nice and easy does it.

I'm in the same boat hamstring wise at the minute. Think I'll probably have to go to a proper gym to do machine curls although it's a bit of a bind to go in just for one exercise. At the minute I'm relying on lunges with a longer stride to involve the glutes and hamstrings tpo a greater extent.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Don't worry about doing specialised workouts Retro. Just get yourself well first of all It's good that you're doing something as light activity will help recovery a lot more than lying on the couch, but be careful. Nice and easy does it.
> 
> I'm in the same boat hamstring wise at the minute. Think I'll probably have to go to a proper gym to do machine curls although it's a bit of a bind to go in just for one exercise. At the minute I'm relying on lunges with a longer stride to involve the glutes and hamstrings tpo a greater extent.


I was thinking lunges as a sub in but thought with a squat movement, bulgarian squat which is almost a lunge and then a lunge may over do it. I know that the rest would not kill me but you know what its like , I got a home gym and its screaming out my name loader than a bag of crack to a crack head !!!!!

I like to keep active i guess because of the time i had out and the fact i was making progress ! . I did make a curl for my bench but i dont really feel it in the hams as much.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I find SLDL's are easily the best ham exercise but I won't be doing them again I don't think. I agree that it's the most difficult body part to train once you take the deads out of the equation. But. hey ho, at least it's not biceps:lol:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Good to hear your on the mend Rets


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update:

*Dips *

*
x8*

*
x8*

*
x6*

*
x6*

*
x7*

*
*

*
Decline bench*

*
20x15*

*
30x15*

*
35x15*

*
40x15*

*
45x15*

*
*

*
cable fly*

*
x20*

*
x18*

*
x18*

*
x15*

*
x15*

*
*

*
Reverse cable fly *

*
x15*

*
x15*

*
x15*

*
x15*

*
x15*

*
*

*
side cable *

*
x15*

*
x12*

*
x12*

*
x12*

*
x12*

*
*

*
Cable woodchoppers *

*
x20 each side *

Good pump, Wood choppers were a bit twisty on my back at the moment. Core work has not been done for this reason !

Am hoping to get a leg workout in next week, Back is not really in pain now but still dont want to aggravate it ! No meds for the last 3 days, Think i had a bit of cold turkey from cocodemal and diazipam as i have felt ****ty for a few days but everythings looking brighter now !!!

Sorry to the people that still follow this and help me with motivation / support as i have been a bit **** on the forum for the last week ! busy and bit low but it all peaters out !

Thanks for the support !


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good stuff Retro. Glad to see that things are improving. Go steady with those choppers though. All that twisting might push something to somewhere it shouldn't be. Give your discs a chance to reset themselves would be my advice, and stick to steady away core work. I'm still doing mine twice a day and it's a good habit to continue long after you feel better I reckon:thumbup1:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Good stuff Retro. Glad to see that things are improving. Go steady with those choppers though. All that twisting might push something to somewhere it shouldn't be. Give your discs a chance to reset themselves would be my advice, and stick to steady away core work. I'm still doing mine twice a day and it's a good habit to continue long after you feel better I reckon:thumbup1:


Cheers ming

Well my main focus when healed will be core. I am even thinking of smashing core first in my routine !! but yes i need to make it a habit not an extra !

I think i will stick to planks at the mo where the back is straight !


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good man:thumbup1:

I do a few quick core exercises every day, and have done since my injury 4 years ago. Not a proper session every day, but some light leg raises or hip flex's or the like. It is definitely a good habit to get into and I put my much swifter recovery this time down to the fact that I have been doing this religiously on a daily basis for so long.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> Update:
> 
> *Dips *
> 
> ...


Totally understandable m8 and dont worry about it coz nobody else will be LOL

Take it nice and slow adn all will be good in no time :thumbup1:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

You being the master of all things wacky and home made pal ,your thoughts on this ?

Nutter if you ask me but like how he has tried to work something out


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update:

*Pull ups close grip *

*
x8*

*
x7*

*
x7*

*
x6*

*
x6*

*
*

*
Incline bench shrug *

*
20x15*

*
20x15*

*
40x15*

*
40x15*

*
50x15*

*
*

*
Kroc row*

*
13x15*

*
13x15*

*
13x15*

*
13x15*

*
13x23*

*
*

*
Lat retrow *

*
20x15*

*
30x15*

*
30x15*

*
30x15*

*
30x15*

*
*

*
band pull downs *

*
x15*

*
x15*

*
x15*

*
x15*

*
x15*

*
*

*
Spider curls*

*
14x15*

*
14x15*

*
14x12*

*
14x12*

*
14x12*

Good sweaty workout but not what i want to be doing ! more a case of what i can be doing !! I feel as the weight is not there i am doing more and more which is not good !

griff has given me a few ideas for leg stuff to do one of which was glute ham raises from the floor but i am going one better ( hopefully ) and making my retroraises bit of kit !!!!! which will be baised on this !


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> You being the master of all things wacky and home made pal ,your thoughts on this ?
> 
> Nutter if you ask me but like how he has tried to work something out


Ummmmmm this is inferior to any home built Retro equipment !!!!!! plus the weight he can use he may as well stick to squatting it coz hes going nowhere fast !


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update:

LEG DAY !!!!!

Handfull of bulgarian squats, handfull of lunges, handfull of hip thrusts and a few glute hammies

Glute hammies were to much on the back, changed distance of the bench a few times to use the back less and hams more but it was not working. I could see it being useful at some point but more for back !?!?!?!?!?!?! It was more like a hyper !

Rest of it got boring with no weight to add and my heart was not in it, Thrusts might go well but lacking a squat which was a bit sh1t !


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

all will be well in time Rets just go with it and do what you can do ..........always take the positive ..some dont have legs to do what you did yesterday .


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Replicator said:


> all will be well in time Rets just go with it and do what you can do ..........always take the positive ..some dont have legs to do what you did yesterday .


Well today my glutes are aching ! so the thrusts were better than thought !


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> Well today my glutes are aching ! so the thrusts were better than thought !


 :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> Well today my glutes are aching ! so the thrusts were better than thought !


so you do train :whistling:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Morning Retro good to see ya still at it matey !!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> so you do train :whistling:


Just a little bit every now and then to make me feel good !



flinty90 said:


> Morning Retro good to see ya still at it matey !!!


Cheers flinty, Yep still trying to grind away in the hope oneday i will wake up strong with a good body !!!! or strong and fat !!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update: Yes ewen an update !!!!!

Dips

x12

x8

x8

x6

x6

OHP

12x8

17x8

22x8

27x8

30x8

Dec bench

14x8

14x8

26x8

34x8

46x8

Retrow rear delts

14x8

24x8

28x8

33x8

cable flys

x15

x15

x15

x15

x15

cable reverse fly

x10

x10

x10

x10

x10

cable side raises

x8

x8

x8

x8

x8

Due to the lack of weight i done more cable ( resistance band ) stuff just to feel the muscle Was a god workout in the sense i done a workout and felt the muscles but again i would prefer to do less ! Tryed OHP for the first time. done seated and light there seemed to be no problems


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2012)

Hows the back holding up m8?

Going off workouts it cant be hindering you too much. Keep it up mucka


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Dave said:


> Hows the back holding up m8?
> 
> Going off workouts it cant be hindering you too much. Keep it up mucka


Its ok dave, just taking it a bit steady so not to aggravate it , still not squatting yet !!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> Its ok dave, just taking it a bit steady so not to aggravate it , still not squatting yet !!


All in good time Retro ..your working around briliantly tho .


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice to see you improving as back heals mate


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update : monday

*Pull up *

*
x12*

*
x8*

*
x8*

*
x8*

*
x8*

*
*

*
Wide cable pull down *

*
x12*

*
x8*

*
x8*

*
x8*

*
x15*

*
*

*
Yate row*

*
30x8*

*
50x8*

*
50x8*

*
50x10*

*
50x15*

*
*

*
Lat retrow*

*
20x8*

*
25x8*

*
25x8*

*
25x8*

*
25x8*

*
*

*
spider curls *

*
12x12*

*
17x8*

*
17x6*

*
17x6*

*
17x6*

*
*

*
cable curls *

*
x8*

*
x8*

*
x8*

*
x8*

*
x10*

Tried some yates rows to stimulate the traps , wanted to go heavy but feel its still to early !

Went to west wittering beach on sunday. 2 hour drive, Set off at 9, didnt park until 1 due to most of the south of england also choosing to go there. carpark looked like a carpark from glastonbury festival ! got on the beach and could not find anywhere to sit then it came over cloudy and rained ! we went back to the car and left at 3.40 and did not get home till 9 !!!!! waste of a day , I was in a p1ssy , Dog was in a p1ssy and so was the misses !!!! my back was in bits from the sitting ! it is still feeling it a bit today !

I HATE WEST WITTERING!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Good day out ?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Good day out ?


It was brilliant !!!! spent 9 hours in the car to sit on a cold sh1t beach for 3 hours ! am off to greece on monday and it will take about the samre time to get there and i am sure its gonna be better than west wittering !!!!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> It was brilliant !!!! spent 9 hours in the car to sit on a cold sh1t beach for 3 hours ! am off to greece on monday and it will take about the samre time to get there and i am sure its gonna be better than west wittering !!!!


For Greeces sake I hope so :lol:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Good day out ?


 :lol:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Greshie said:


> :lol:


LOL a bit harsh gresh
View attachment 94245


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update : wednesday

*Wide dips *

*
x10*

*
x8*

*
x7*

*
x7*

*
x8*

*
*

*
OHP*

*
14x8*

*
19x8*

*
22x8*

*
27x8*

*
31x8*

*
*

*
Dec bench*

*
20x8*

*
28x8*

*
32x8*

*
40x8*

*
48x8*

*
*

*
Delt retrow*

*
20x8*

*
25x8*

*
28x8*

*
33x8*

*
35x8*

*
*

*
Resistance fly*

*
x15*

*
x12*

*
x8*

*
x8*

*
x8*

*
*

*
resistance reverse fly*

*
x15*

*
x12*

*
x12*

*
x10*

*
x13*

*
*

*
resistance side raise*

*
x8*

*
x10*

*
x10*

*
x10*

*
x10*

Should of been a leg workout but didnt want to chance anything with my back so close to holiday !!!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> Update : wednesday
> 
> *Wide dips *
> 
> ...


Priorities :thumbup1:

[/QUOTE]


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Replicator said:


> the thought of not being able to get out the hotel is not a good one !!!!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

That was my last training update for a few weeks ! Am hoping to do some bodyweight stuff out there but these plans usually turn into hung over sunburnt lazy mornings !!!

Am hoping when i get back to be able to squat. I am possibly gonna go for reps over weight with these. will see soon


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Take it easy m8 ...dont go hurting yersel before the hols


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Enjoy your holiday Retro ! and come back relaxed and fresh and ready for some lifting !


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

What's better than Olivia Newton John in Grease ?

Come On Eileen


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

have a great holidaybro,wish i was still in lanzarote lol !!!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

See ye when ye get back bud


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2012)

Have a good hols m8, enjoy!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Enjoy the gay pleasure beach I'm sure you'll make friends in no time


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

where's retro gone?

Pontypridd ?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

I am back !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

My holiday in brief

Got there , Back hurt from all the sitting . It was hot. Got hotter. I got heat stroke. Eat carbs like no mans business, Got hotter again then came home !!!!

In corfu the do kebabs ( gyros) for 2 euros, These things are pretty big and you can have chicken or pork , I went for chicken ( healthy !! ) its a massive pitta wrapped round the chicken fat stuff thats in there filled with chips !!!! i had alot of them !

I drank 4-6 pints a day which is alot for me being a none drinker most of the time. All the food had loads of salt to get you to drink more, Every meal came with bread starter then chips and rice !!! it was carbs city ! usually half a bottle of olive oil on it as well

So with prob 4-5 times my salt intake, 4-6 pints and usually a big bag of crisps, 4-6 slices of bread , portion of rice and 2 portions of chips along with endless amounts of olive oil and meat i would have thought i would come back a bloated mess but i lost 1 pound !!

Tanned up nicely and look fairly lean ! for me

I had an omelette one day for some extra protein and it was deep fried !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! tasted like a lump of batter !


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

on an update note

Done no workouts there but did do alot of walking and swimming. Walked 10k to some beach that was ****, it was all uphill, steep as and 35 degrees midday heat. Drank 6 bottles of water that day !

Done a few other 6k there 6K back walks that was quite good. Back dont feel great at the mo from travelling . my be able to get back into an upper body routine this week , then see what next week brings for legs


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Found your new diet then ?


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> I am back !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> My holiday in brief
> 
> ...


LOL your metabolism must have went into overdrive.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Replicator said:


> LOL your metabolism must have went into overdrive.


I think it did, I may use that diet for a cut next year !!!! Each gyro must have had over 1000 cals in them !!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You're used to Giros innit


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> You're used to Giros innit


Wish i was, I would have more money than i have now !!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update :

*OHP*

*
18x9*

*
23x9*

*
30x9*

*
*

*
Hip thrusts*

*
0x9*

*
10x9*

*
15x9*

*
*

*
Dips*

*
0x7*

*
9x7*

*
7x6*

*
*

*
Tri extentions *

*
17x9*

*
17x8*

*
22x9*

Little workout done, Used lighter weights and slowed the reps down alot. It was ok but nothing special. Dips felt hard slow !


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update:

Last night i done some much needed stretching. I have avoided this for a month incase i over stretch and hurt my back more but my back has been at its worst in 3 weeks when we got back. Lots of hips and hams stretches and feel more mobile now with subsided pain . The hip flexor had started throbbing and clicking again so i need to keep that up

I would like to get back to a 3 day split with flexability work on off days as that helped me loads

On another note, Felt left out but switch , ewen and tass ( wish i lived closer !!!)


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

haha hmmm i kinda think you actually want to be part of our sandwich :lol:

hope your sh1tty back gets better soon matey mines pretty fcuked at mo bastard thing .


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> haha hmmm i kinda think you actually want to be part of our sandwich :lol:
> 
> hope your sh1tty back gets better soon matey mines pretty fcuked at mo bastard thing .


Most people have a mind weaker than there body , Mines is the other way round !!! fuking thing !

Am sure it will get better, Some exercise will help it as its gone stagnent !

Whats up with yours ? disc playing up ?

- - - Updated - - -



ewen said:


> *haha hmmm i kinda think you actually want to be part of our sandwich * :lol:
> 
> hope your sh1tty back gets better soon matey mines pretty fcuked at mo bastard thing .


Who doesnt !!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

yeah got a disc bulge going on seems to be easing up , not sure what to do with it , i had a deep tissue massage on the area which inflamed it but its easing up now .


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> yeah got a disc bulge going on seems to be easing up , not sure what to do with it , i had a deep tissue massage on the area which inflamed it but its easing up now .


If yours is like mine then its prob always buldging a bit after the original injury but its more inflammation flaring up when you re-injure it

Only advice i have is stretching it out, Hanging off stuff, mckenzie press and anti inflammatorys all added up with time !

Sometimes they recover quicker, Look at ming for instance ! then look at mowgli, His took longer

Is it effecting training ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

it effects walking sitting laying down however when i squat or ohp or lift weights its fine lol

i was told that they flare up every now and then as they never fully heal .


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> it effects walking sitting laying down however when i squat or ohp or lift weights its fine lol
> 
> i was told that they flare up every now and then as they never fully heal .


I found that lifting is easier than everyday life. I guess when you lift you concentrate on keeping the spine locked. Maybe you should do what you told me and stretch on days off !


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I still can't drive comfortably, and there are exercises that I will never do again, but I can get by and do workouts tailored to ease the stresses on my back. There's always some pain but nothing manageable in the main. I get more gyp from my elbows than anywhere else tbh...


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mingster said:


> I still can't drive comfortably, and there are exercises that I will never do again, but I can get by and do workouts tailored to ease the stresses on my back. There's always some pain but nothing manageable in the main. I get more gyp from my elbows than anywhere else tbh...


I dont think i will SLDL or Deadlift with any potential again !

Whats up with your elbow ? i thought it was your forearm !!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> I dont think i will SLDL or Deadlift with any potential again !
> 
> Whats up with your elbow ? i thought it was your forearm !!


I injured my forearm a couple of weeks ago. I've had a severe ache/pain in both elbows for years lol. That's why I don't press any more. The dips aggravate it so that they are very sore for 2/3 days after every chest session. But, hey ho, it's either suffer a bit or not train my chest so no contest for me really


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mingster said:


> I injured my forearm a couple of weeks ago. I've had a severe ache/pain in both elbows for years lol. That's why I don't press any more. The dips aggravate it so that they are very sore for 2/3 days after every chest session. But, hey ho, it's either suffer a bit or not train my chest so no contest for me really


You make me laugh, You just open a can of man up and get on !!!!

I would have thought the dips would be one of the worst things for the elbows. Would you not benifit from doing flys before dips ? but then it is good to read your journal and see big weights being dipped !


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> You make me laugh, You just open a can of man up and get on !!!!
> 
> I would have thought the dips would be one of the worst things for the elbows. Would you not benifit from doing flys before dips ? but then it is good to read your journal and see big weights being dipped !


Yeah lol. If I warm up my elbows with flyes I'll not be able to do such heavy dips

There will probably come a point where I'll have to sacrifice weight for health and be sensible but I haven't reached it yet. I've set myself a target of 60kg dips for 10 reps and when I get there I'll consider a change of approach. Or maybe not


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Yeah lol. If I warm up my elbows with flyes I'll not be able to do such heavy dips
> 
> There will probably come a point where I'll have to sacrifice weight for health and *be sensible but I haven't reached it yet*. I've set myself a target of 60kg dips for 10 reps and when I get there I'll consider a change of approach. Or maybe not


Well it works for you so not be sensible !!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

hey Rets ...seems back are the issue of teh month .I too am having a bit of bother (as said my journal 2-3 weeks ago) with sciatica on my left buttock ,, not too bad though ..can train everthing with care so not too bad ..jsut ahve to take it carefully


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Replicator said:


> hey Rets ...seems back are the issue of teh month .I too am having a bit of bother (as said my journal 2-3 weeks ago) with sciatica on my left buttock ,, not too bad though ..can train everthing with care so not too bad ..jsut ahve to take it carefully


We should have a group on here called broken back, man mountian !!!!!! I guess its just that time of year where the body says fuk me you have been flat out since new year so i cant take it anymore !!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

glad you said broken back man mountain :lol:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

:cowboy: :cowboy:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Someone mention broke back.....?? :lol:

Hope your well Retro :thumb:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Someone mention broke back.....?? :lol:
> 
> Hope your well Retro :thumb:


Bloodhell, Your like a sniffer dog !!!!!

Yeah usual sh1t i can be bothered to bore anyone anymore with !!! but cheers for asking rob, You ?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

retro-mental said:


> Bloodhell, Your like a sniffer dog !!!!!
> 
> Yeah usual sh1t i can be bothered to bore anyone anymore with !!! but cheers for asking rob, You ?


Full on raging gaydar here mate 

Lol, I get ya. I'm good mate thank you


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update:

*Front box squats !!!!! *

*
28x15*

*
28x15*

*
40x20*

*
*

*
Pull ups *

*
0x5*

*
0x8*

*
0x5*

*
0x6*

*
*

*
Yate rows*

*
28x6*

*
40x9*

*
50x9*

*
*

*
Con curls*

*
13x6*

*
13x6*

*
13x6*

Done front squats, Testing my back really and it was not bad but dont think i could go heavier so when i get back to routine i may chuck in light squats at the end when legs are exhausted


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update:

*Dips *

*
0x8*

*
0x7*

*
0x6*

*
0x6*

*
*

*
OHP*

*
28x8*

*
33x8*

*
36x8*

*
40x8*

*
*

*
Rear delt retrows with dumbells*

*
13x8*

*
13x8*

*
13x8*

*
13x8*

*
*

*
Bench crunch *

*
x13*

*
x12*

*
x12*

*
x12*

so got back to my bread and butter routine today , I feel this is / was a good routine so going to have a crack again at it , still unsure about what to put in place for back sqauts , sldl and deads but have a few days and will experiment over the next 2 weeks. The chest and shoulder day is good. Felt good to know what i am doing and give it 80%, Trying to ease in so i keep the progress up rather than going in at 100% and stalling 3 weeks in so i will try to progress or at least match each week after x amount of time i will deload and start again

Dips felt hard, everything else felt ok. First core stuff i have done since back went again. felt bending the back was not the best idea yet so crunches it is

Need to eat lots now coz i am gonna feel this one !

Will be doing more stretches again and the usual RC work at the start. stretch after weights too rather than a small warm down. Changed the retrows to dumbells just coz the movement is better and less stiff, Felt good !

Oh and found a 5er this morning


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

are retrows rebranded ming rows?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> are retrows rebranded ming rows?


How dare you !!!!

Ming rows = lift fancy weights with tri grip whilst using a punch bag to support your head wearing a bally

Retrows = Lay face down ona slightly incline bench lifting rusting dumbells that dont weigh much !

In essence they are a similar move but mine are the better version of ming rows ! and i did do these last year when getting back to training . Beauty of mine is row it high ( face height ) for rear delts with wide grip on barbell or like reverse fly with dumbells or row it low ( mid belly ) with narrow grip , elbows in for lats

Perfect for someone with a back as weak as a nik nak !


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ :laugh:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update:

Tried a leg workout !!!!!

*Olympic squats with heals raised and head down, ATG !! *

*
28x13*

*
28x10*

*
48x10*

*
48x10*

*
*

*
Ghetto glute raises *

*
x10*

*
x6*

*
x6*

*
x5*

*
*

*
Seated calf raises*

*
48x25*

*
68x16*

*
85x18*

*
85x13*

*
*

*
Bench crunch *

*
x17*

*
x10*

*
x7*

*
x10 *

So after endless reading on squats , backs over the last 2 weeks i decided to have a little go at technique today. i done a load of hack, zercher, front , back squats to see which allows me to go as low as possible in the easiest manner and come to the conclusion it was none ! so i thought why try to use something thats second, thrird and fourth best. after a little read of mings olympic squat post i decided to give this a go. along with heals raised and head down at a light weight. Not sure the head down made me drive with the hips more. the heals up made me able to get lower more comftable but the back still felt it at that low weight. I have also lost any power / strength from my legs as the 28kg was a struggle on the 2nd set at the bottom. I am not sure if this was the heals raised or if i possibly have the weakest legs on the forum, I am opting for the second

At first it felt like fighting a loosing battle like it has for the past year or so. I used to have strong legs. My naturally strongest part i would say and now they are by far my weakest part. I can press more than i can squat !

But not one to stay down for long i thought , if the legs are feeling it and the back is ok the onwards and upwards !

Ghetto glute raises probably gave me the best Ham workout i have had ! I have always thought my form was off on SLDL as i never really felt the hams working and this confirms it ! had to push off the ground but good all the same.

Ideally i would do hip squats to build the strength with no risk of back injury but i havent got a belt and using other things like dip belt gets awkward, Tend to spend more time readjusting the falling weights !


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Found a great ham and glute stretch last night


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> Found a great ham and glute stretch last night
> 
> View attachment 96939


bet you dont look anything like that when you do it .

try dorians dynamic stretches and hip flexor stretches .


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> bet you dont look anything like that when you do it .
> 
> try dorians dynamic stretches and hip flexor stretches .


No i look more like someone thats fallen from a great height and landed badly !

Will look into it !


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Be careful with your back you loony lol...

You must still have a bit of weakness there mate so don't rush things whatever you do. I genuinely don't feel any back involvement in my squats at the moment and, if and when I do, I'll be backing off on the weights lifted I assure you

Strengthen your body by all means, but be careful:thumbup1:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Be careful with your back you loony lol...
> 
> You must still have a bit of weakness there mate so don't rush things whatever you do. I genuinely don't feel any back involvement in my squats at the moment and, if and when I do, I'll be backing off on the weights lifted I assure you
> 
> Strengthen your body by all means, but be careful:thumbup1:


Well the plan was to do lighter squats for reps, 20's or something but it did not go to plan !

Yeah the weakness feels like my hips or hip left side again

I may rethink the leg workout for a few weeks, Maybe lunges or bulgarian squats


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Well the plan was to do lighter squats for reps, 20's or something but it did not go to plan !
> 
> Yeah the weakness feels like my hips or hip left side again
> 
> I may rethink the leg workout for a few weeks, Maybe lunges or bulgarian squats


How about some step ups with dumbbells?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mingster said:


> How about some step ups with dumbbells?


Yeah that could work to keep things ticking over, Its a frustrating situation as you well know. It feels like as soon as i start making progress it gets to much for the back to take !

I might just train arms !


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Yeah that could work to keep things ticking over, Its a frustrating situation as you well know. It feels like as soon as i start making progress it gets to much for the back to take !
> 
> I might just train arms !


I know mate. Is is frustrating. Bear in mind that it was nearly 4 years before I started squatting again following my first back injury. Not saying it need be that long for you, and maybe I waited to long tbh, but the amount of strengthening that went on in that time has certainly made a difference now.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mingster said:


> I know mate. Is is frustrating. Bear in mind that it was nearly 4 years before I started squatting again following my first back injury. Not saying it need be that long for you, and maybe I waited to long tbh, but the amount of strengthening that went on in that time has certainly made a difference now.


So its a total rethink again !

Here is a pic of my legs. By no means big at all but bearing in mind i have not trained my legs properly in a long long time there bigger than some of the guys using gear and so say training for years. this annoys me more as i think if there was one part of me that could grow well i would say it would be my legs !


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

russian twists

knee/leg raises

superman

planks

kick outs

crunches

reverse crunches

Pinocchio

sack squats off for now do some of the above in a circuit also lunges and power cleans .

not sure what else you can do .


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update:

*Pull ups *

*
*

*
x10*

*
x10*

*
x10*

*
x8*

*
*

*
Yate rows *

*
28x10*

*
40x10*

*
48x10*

*
60x12*

*
*

*
1 arm rows*

*
13x10*

*
13x10*

*
20x10*

*
20x10*

*
*

*
Supermans ( i hate you ewen ) *

*
x16*

*
x16*

*
x12*

*
x20*

*
*

*
Russian twists*

*
x8*

*
x20*

*
x20*

*
x20 *

Good little workout today, i am loving the lat work at the moment with pull ups being one of my favorite moves that i could not even do last year !

Yate rows didnt seem to hit the spot much which is supposed to be lower lats, rhomboids and traps but probably due to weight, Oibviously didnt want to go OTT with the weight yet

Supermans are horrible, went quite easy on them but could feel it in the back ( not in a bad way ) and russian twists are good. Was carefull how much i twisted but side oblique stuff i have always found easier than lower / upper abs. Deffinatly felt them in that crampy am i going to have the sh1ts tomorrow way !

My lats have grown better than any part of my body i would say although still not great. I seem to be able to gain thickness over width no matter what i do !

I remember when i first got into training before my back went and my lats and chest when i held my arm up had an indent in the armpit and what felt like 2 bits of string for chest and lats ! Not no more !


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

A couple of pics to gauge where i am at

12.11lbs

Lightest i have been this year but have sorted out my diet in the last week. getting min of 200 grams of protein and around 3700-4000 cals in by way of oats, eggs, greek yogart, whey, bananas,peanuts and what ever if for dinner, like chicken breat or minced beef etc etc. last 3 days has been beef stew !

cant see much difference in these to the last pics apart from smaller waist !


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

A smaller waist is a good start Retro !!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> View attachment 97254
> View attachment 97255
> 
> 
> ...


Smaller waist is good m8


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Considering the setback you've endured you've done very well mate. Decent lats, delts and pecs there. Be patient, get your health sorted, and you can do very well:thumbup1:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Morning Retro have a good wkend bud


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

definite improvements in those pics retro retro retro retro...got stuck

wish my waist was that tiny. Chet and shoulders are bigger

Repped


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2012)

Looking really well mate! Keep it up!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Cheers for the encouragment guys. Personally i think the only thing i have managed since a few months back is to keep the small amount of muscle i had when loosing weight

Hopefully I can add to that in the coming months and see where i am at in the new year

Oh have a good day to Rep !!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

On a side note, Back feels quite good today. I guess the supermans got some blood flowing and a bit of much needed stimulation !


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I would have thought Yates rows would kill your back no ?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> I would have thought Yates rows would kill your back no ?


Well not as much as shrugs or bent over rows but i keep mine spine locked instead of arching it, plus the weight was light so this is probably why it was ok on my back and didnt do much for the lats either !


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update :

*Upper ab crunches *

*
x14 *

*
x12*

*
x10*

*
x10*

*
*

*
Dips*

*
x9*

*
x8*

*
x10*

*
x10*

*
*

*
OHP*

*
28x10*

*
36x8*

*
36x8*

*
41x7*

*
*

*
Rear delt retrows with dumbells *

*
13x12*

*
13x8*

*
13x8*

*
13x11*

*
*

*
Lower ab crunch*

*
x13*

*
x12*

*
x10*

*
x13*

A great session today, bit of weight increase and a bit of rep increase on all. I really pushed the dips today. Hoping to get to 4x12 then maybe add weight. Sometimes i find towards the end i feel my legs lowering from the banana position bet i kept better form today and just pushed through.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Good stuff rets :thumb:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update :

*Hip squat *

*
38x28*

*
38x20*

*
50x20*

*
70x20*

*
*

*
GHR *

*
x9*

*
x12*

*
x10*

*
x10*

*
*

*
Standing calf raise*

*
28x20*

*
28x20*

*
40x20*

*
50x20*

*
*

*
Pinnochioes*

*
x12*

*
2x10*

*
2x8*

*
2x10*

*
*

*
Leg raises*

*
x12*

*
x8*

*
x10*

*
x10*

Swapped back squats for hip squats , try to give my back time to heal whilst being able to blast legs as much as possible was the plan. They are awkward and was doing it with a barbell. I may change it next week to like a t bar row but hip squat as i had a little go and it felt less awkward ! Was doing these at paralell and the seemed easy enough apart from awkwardness. Went for the higher rep approach but now a few hours later my legs feel a little heavy and i am hot, Sure signs it was a good workout. GHR was as hard as last week . I like these alot and they feel like a good curl and pump


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update:

*Pull ups*

*
x12*

*
x10*

*
x10*

*
x8*

*
*

*
Yate Row*

*
$0x8*

*
40x8*

*
40x8*

*
60x8*

*
*

*
1 Arm Row*

*
13x12*

*
13x12*

*
20x8*

*
25x8*

*
*

*
Russian twists*

*
x20*

*
x20*

*
x20*

*
x30*

*
*

*
Hanging Crunch *

*
x4*

didnt do supermans today, I put alot of effort into the workout and felt i didnt have enough left to do them properly ! so i chucked in a few hanging crunches. Was a real good workout though lacking some trap work !


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2012)

Just caught back up with the journal sorry m8, not had much time to go on the computer, loads of work on atm bit of a shitter.

Hows the back getting on now, on the mend by the sounds of things? Just take it nice and steady pal

Good lifting all round m8, you seem to be bang at it, good stuff!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Dave said:


> Just caught back up with the journal sorry m8, not had much time to go on the computer, loads of work on atm bit of a shitter.
> 
> Hows the back getting on now, on the mend by the sounds of things? Just take it nice and steady pal
> 
> Good lifting all round m8, you seem to be bang at it, good stuff!


Cheers big man

Back is getting there and feels better day by day, have re worked my routine for damagew limitation and it seems to be doing the trick whilst giving me a good workout so all good at the mo. i see your now 19.7 you slender chappy !


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2012)

19st 9 now m8, 3 day binge working away did me no good haha


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

what dave said m8 Good lifting all round , you seem to be bang at it, good stuff!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Cheers guys, i try not to let a little thing like a back get in the way !


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update: monday

*Dips*

*
0x12*

*
5x10*

*
5x8*

*
5x8*

*
*

*
OHP*

*
28x10*

*
33x8*

*
36x8*

*
48x8*

*
*

*
Rear delt raises *

*
13x12*

*
13x12*

*
13x10*

*
13x10*


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update: today

*Hip squat *

*
23x2o*

*
33x20*

*
23x20*

*
53x20*

*
*

*
GHR *

*
x12*

*
x13*

*
x11*

*
x12*

*
*

*
Standing calf raise*

*
28x20*

*
38x20*

*
46x20*

*
52x15*

*
*

*
cable crunch*

*
x23*

*
x20*

*
x23*

*
x20*

*
*

*
Leg raises*

*
x12*

*
x13*

*
x12*

*
x12*

Changed the hip squats to a t,bar row style. Got deeper bet felt heavier ! Managed to get a few more reps on GHR and hams are sore already !


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good man Retro:thumbup1:

I know it's difficult but you have to be patient and look to the long term. Slow progress is frustrating when you know that you are capable of so much more, but look on it as constructing a unshakable base that will see you well over the coming years rather than the coming months. Keep your core work going, even when you back feels fine, and you will be doing everything you can to minimise future injury and maximise your lifting journey.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

good stuff m8 :thumbup1:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Good man Retro:thumbup1:
> 
> I know it's difficult but you have to be patient and look to the long term. Slow progress is frustrating when you know that you are capable of so much more, but look on it as constructing a unshakable base that will see you well over the coming years rather than the coming months. Keep your core work going, even when you back feels fine, and you will be doing everything you can to minimise future injury and maximise your lifting journey.


cheers ming, Yeah i am in no rush to re injure my back and set myself back futher than i have progressed. For me its about training smarter ! hopefully this approach will work out for me and also keeping the core work up !


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update:

Supermans

x10

x8

x8

x7

Pull ups

0x12

0x10

5x9

7x7

Yate row

48x12

50x10

58x10

70x12

1 arm row

13x12

20x10

25x8

25x8

russian twists

0x34

1x20

2.5x16

4x16

Hanging crunch

x4

Added some weight to the pull ups, Felt good. Progressed on everything else and had a good workout. even managed to add a little weight to the russian twists and they felt real good. whole core felt tight after


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

All good RM ...and another week of healing out of the way for your back


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Replicator said:


> All good RM ...and another week of healing out of the way for your back


cheers rep, Yeah the repair job is coming on !


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update: monday

*Dips *

*
x15*

*
x11*

*
5x11*

*
7x10*

*
*

*
OHP*

*
28x12*

*
33x9*

*
36x8*

*
41x8*

*
*

*
Dumbbell retrows *

*
13x10*

*
13x10*

*
13x12*

*
13x12*

*
*

*
crunch*

*
z12*

*
x12*

*
x10*

*
x8*


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update : wednesday

*Hips squat*

*
28x15*

*
38x12*

*
48x10*

*
60x10*

*
*

*
GHR*

*
x10*

*
x8*

*
x10*

*
x12*

*
*

*
Leg raises*

*
x10*

*
x8*

*
x6*

*
x8*

*
*

*
Crunch*

*
x12*

*
x10*

*
x10*

*
x10*

Hip squats felt easy and have come to a max weight i can use safely. i may run out 1 more week or i may swap for lunges


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update:

*Pull ups *

*
0x10*

*
5x8*

*
7x7*

*
10x8*

*
*

*
Yate rows *

*
48x8*

*
58x10*

*
68x10*

*
73x12*

*
*

*
1 arm row *

*
13x10*

*
20x10*

*
25x8*

*
25x7*

*
*

*
leg raises*

*
x10*

*
x10*

*
x8*

*
x6*

*
*

*
Russian twists*

*
0x23*

*
1x18*

*
2.5x20*

*
5x20*

Good workout that i am gonna feel in my lats and traps tomorrow. Pull ups i added 10kg to . They were not to bad. even paused at the top ! yaterows i get a nice long pause at the top. All good


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

retro-mental said:


> Update:
> 
> *Pull ups *
> 
> ...


Jeez that was wrote out well , Thats what happens when you write but are on the phone at the sametime !!!!!!!!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

hey mate glad to see your still doing well in here !!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> hey mate glad to see your still doing well in here !!!


Cheers flinty , Still plodding on lol . If i get superstrong or big i will pm you incase you miss it , If not you will prob post in here at somepoint lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2012)

Some good session in there m8y


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

keep on battering away m8 ....back imporving I see :thumbup1:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

I have not updated in a few weeks

Past 2 weeks i have tried to go back to basics and tried 2 fullbody workouts per week. I have been working on core as @ewen kept drumming it into me. along with more dynamic stretching plus static stretching after a workout my back has been feeling good. Core stability and flexability have been at a high in the last 2 weeks

Looking to do

Pinocchios 4 x failure

Squats 3x20

OHP 4x8

Row 4x8

Bench 4x8

crunches 4 x failure

Russian twists 4 x failure

Squat 3x20

Dips4x8

Pullups 4x8

OHP 4x8

Bike crunch 4 x failure

at the moment its just about building some strength back up and getting squatting again. This will be light , I mean very light ! Hopeing a slower sensible approach is what will get me able to squat better weights in the future. I thought about 3 times per week with heavy, light, medium but will see how 2 goes first 3 days might end up to much pressing


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> I have not updated in a few weeks
> 
> Past 2 weeks i have tried to go back to basics and tried 2 fullbody workouts per week. I have been working on core as @ewen kept drumming it into me. along with more dynamic stretching plus static stretching after a workout my back has been feeling good. Core stability and flexability have been at a high in the last 2 weeks
> 
> ...


2 full body workouts should work out fine Rets when as you say its light to get you back into the swing of things :thumb:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

*UPDATE !!!!!!*

so its gotta be a year since i posted ! went through so **** about 16 months back, had a 10 month affair which resulted in me and misses breaking up, done a bit of sofa surfing etc etc, lost everything then had a can of man up. Found myself a good woman that i am now engaged to and live with, things are good. she has 3 lads she had when she was very young. all taller than me, 2 in army, 2 both ****ing stronger than me ( not hard though ! ) one is well into cardio, other benches 140 for reps ! misses does insanity most days ! so fit family which is good. Had to sell my gym which i was gutted about and did not train for over a year ! got skinny then got a bit chubby !! joined the ironworx gym in westbury 6 months backand have been doing a bodybuilder type routine ( yes its very very gay !! ) but it works for me. back plays up a bit sometimes but its very managble. less fat and more muscle than before, strength not there but its near winter so will add pounds and bulk a bit with some added strength stuff. Doing lots of pyramid sets , drop sets , pre exhausting muscle. mix of cable and free weights and its working

Anyway, dont think i know anyone here anymore !!!!!!! :confused1:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Good to see you back mate. Sounds like things have been rough but now looking good again so well done.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> *UPDATE !!!!!!*
> 
> so its gotta be a year since i posted ! went through so **** about 16 months back, had a 10 month affair which resulted in me and misses breaking up, done a bit of sofa surfing etc etc, lost everything then had a can of man up. Found myself a good woman that i am now engaged to and live with, things are good. she has 3 lads she had when she was very young. all taller than me, 2 in army, 2 both ****ing stronger than me ( not hard though ! ) one is well into cardio, other benches 140 for reps ! misses does insanity most days ! so fit family which is good. Had to sell my gym which i was gutted about and did not train for over a year ! got skinny then got a bit chubby !! joined the ironworx gym in westbury 6 months backand have been doing a bodybuilder type routine ( yes its very very gay !! ) but it works for me. back plays up a bit sometimes but its very managble. less fat and more muscle than before, strength not there but its near winter so will add pounds and bulk a bit with some added strength stuff. Doing lots of pyramid sets , drop sets , pre exhausting muscle. mix of cable and free weights and its working
> 
> Anyway, dont think i know anyone here anymore !!!!!!! :confused1:


You know me mate Welcome back:thumbup1:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Good to see you back mate. Sounds like things have been rough but now looking good again so well done.


Yes, took a few steps back too take a lot forward !!



Mingster said:


> You know me mate Welcome back:thumbup1:


Mingster the mod !! probably best move UK muscle have done :thumb:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Mingster the mod !! probably best move UK muscle have done :thumb:


Don't know about that lol.

Can you leg press an elephant yet?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Don't know about that lol.
> 
> Can you leg press an elephant yet?


No but i can hip squat a horse !!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> No but i can hip squat a horse !!


Don't let the RSPCA catch you doing that... :nono:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Good to see you're back mate


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good to have you back  :thumbup1:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

I have an upper chest !!!!! it may not be the best but I have it !!!! Sacked flat bench in as it feels like a shoulder exercise only for me ! doing lots of incline and tricep work like JM press ( best tricep builder i have found )

I also a few weeks back started doing some legs again !!!!! this is a good 3 years or more off due to my ****e back. Only doing leg press at mo. Doing a nice narow stance to wok my thighs in the hope it dont feck up the glutes and back ! see how it goes .......

Trying out some reverse pyramids at mo and liking it. All my workouts are going well, strength and size all up a bit ! except for shoulders , Mainly side delts !!!!

I find it hard to engage the shoulders fully and never feel sore / pumped etc except front delts mainly from bench. I must use traps and triceps on shoulder lifts more !

Managed to get to 30kg dumbells on strict press for 7 reps which I am pleased with. Tried lots of variations. Maybe i need to do some supersets ??? i wanted to know whats worked for you guys bearing in mind i dont use gear, here is an overdue pic to show even though its not great i do have an upper chest now !!!!!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tris are coming on good, Lots of JM pressing !!


----------

